# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Tefsir-(komentim suresh)

## Klevis2000

Komentimi i kaptinës El-Ihlas



قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ. اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ. لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ. وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَد.ٌ



1. Thuaj: Ai, Allahu është Një!

2. Allahu është Ai, të Cilit krijesat i drejtohen (mbështeten) për nevojat e tyre.

3. As ska lindur kë, as nuk është i lindur.

4. Dhe askush nuk është i barabartë me Atë.



Kaptina El-Ihlas është kaptinë mekase, e zbritur pas sures En-Nas dhe ka gjithsej 4 ajete. Në radhitjen e Mushafit mban numrin 112. 



*Emërtimi i kësaj kaptine*

Kjo kaptinë njihet me shumë emra, por më i njohuri ndër ta është emërtimi El-Ihlas, sepse kjo kaptinë kryesisht flet për Tevhidin e pastër (Njëshmërinë) e Allahut xh.sh. dhe zhveshjen e Tij nga cilësitë që nuk përkojnë me Qenien e Tij hyjnore, të cilat ia mveshin njerëzit nga injoranca. Kjo sure është distancim i hapur nga shirku (politeizmi) dhe thërret në besimin monoteist e të pastër në një Zot të vetëm, Sunduesi i Universit.

Emërtimet e tjera të kësaj kaptine janë: Et-Tefrid, Et-Texhrid, Et-Tevhid, En-Nexhat, El-Vilajetu, El-Marifetu. Pastaj njihet edhe me emërtimin po ashtu shumë të njohur El-Esas, sepse kjo sure në vete përmban bazamentet themelore të besimit islam. Fahru Rraziu ka numëruar deri njëzet emërtime të kësaj sureje fisnike. Përveç emërtimeve që cekëm, ai përmend edhe këto: En-Nisbetu, El-Marifetu, El-Xhemal, El-Mukashkashetu, El-Meudhetu, Es-Samed, El-Maniatu, El-Muhdar, El-Munfiretu, El-Beraetu, El-Mudhekkiretu, En-Nur dhe El-Eman.[1]



*Vlera e kësaj kaptine*
Vetë emërtimet e shumta të kësaj kaptine tregojnë për vlerën e madhe të saj, mirëpo për vlerën e mirëfilltë të saj ka treguar edhe vetë i Dërguari i Allahut në shumë hadithe, të cilat gjenden pothuaj në të gjitha koleksionet e mëdha të Hadithit. 

- Transmetojnë Muslimi, Darimiu dhe Nesaiu nga Ebu Derdaja të ketë thënë: Ka thënë i Dërguari i Allahut: (Kul huvallahu ehad), është e barabartë me 1/3 e Kuranit[2]

- Transmetojnë Muslimi dhe Tirmidhiu nga Ebu Hurejra r.a. të ketë thënë: Ka thënë i Dërguari i Allahut s.a.v.s.: Tubohuni (afrohuni), sepse do tjua lexoj 1/3 e Kuranit. Kur njerëzit u tubuan, i Dërguari a.s. doli para masës dhe lexoi: (Kul huvallahu ehad), pastaj hyri brenda, kurse ne shikuam njëri-tjetrin me habi dhe thamë: I Dërguari i Allahut na tha se do të na lexonte 1/3 e Kuranit dhe tha se ky njoftim i kishte ardhur nga qielli?!  thotë Ebu Hurejra. Pas pak kohe, vazhdon ai, i Dërguari i Allahut doli prapë dhe na tha: Unë ju thashë se do tjua lexojë 1/3 e Kuranit, pra dijeni se kjo (kaptina El-Ihlas) është sa 1/3 e Kuranit.

- Transmeton Buhariu nga Ebu Seid el Huderiu r.a. të ketë thënë: U tha Resulullahu s.a.v.s shokëve të vet: A mund ta lexojë dikush prej jush 1/3 e Kuranit për një natë. Ishte kjo një gjë e vështirë për ashabët, të cilët i thanë: O i Dërguar i Allahut, cili prej nesh mund ta përballojë këtë, për se i Dërguari a.s. u tha: Kul huvallahu ehad është 1/3 e Kuranit

- Transmetojnë Buhariu dhe Muslimi me sened të saktë nga Aishja r.a. të ketë thënë: I Dërguari i Allahut dërgoi njërin prej shokëve të vet si kryesues të një ekspedite vëzhguese, i cili gjatë qëndrimit në terren, shokëve të vet në çdo namaz ua këndonte kaptinën El-Ihlas, me të cilën po ashtu edhe përfundonte namazin. Kur u kthyen në Medinë, ata ia përmendën këtë veprim të tij Pejgamberit a.s., për se ai u tha: Pyeteni shokun tuaj përse ka vepruar kështu?. Kur e pyetën shokun e vet përse kishte vepruar kështu, ai u përgjigj: E dua këtë sure, meqenëse në të përmenden cilësitë e Mëshiruesit, dhe për këtë arsye e fal namazin me të. Atëherë i Dërguari i Allahut u tha atyre: Shkoni e thuani shokut tuaj se edhe Allahu xh.sh. e do atë.[3]

- Transmeton Buhariu nga Aishja r.a. të ketë thënë: Çdoherë që i Dërguari a.s. binte për të fjetur, mblidhte shuplakat e tij, u frynte atyre dhe lexonte: (Kul huvallahu ehad), (Kul eudhu bi rabbil felek) dhe (Kul eudhu bi rabbi-n-nas), pastaj me shuplaka prekte trupin a tij aq sa arrinte, duke filluar prej kokës dhe fytyrës së tij. Këtë veprim e përsëriste tri herë radhazi.[4]

- Dijetari i madh, Shejhul Islam-Ibn Tejmije ka thënë: Një grup dijetarësh kanë thënë se Kurani famëlartë përmban tri dimensione tematike: 1/3  ka zbritur për Tevhidin-Njëshmërinë e Allahut, 1/3 tjetër përmban tregime-rrëfime për popujt dhe për pejgamberët e kaluar, kurse 1/3 e fundit përmban urdhra dhe ndalesa. Duke u nisur nga fakti se kaptina El-Ihlas përmban në vete konotacionet e dimensionit të Njëshmërisë së pastër të Allahut, d. m. th. Tevhidit, atëherë mund të thuhet me plot të drejtë se kjo sure simbolizon vërtet 1/3 e Kuranit, ashtu siç ka pohuar edhe vetë i Dërguari a.s.[5]



*Shkaku i zbritjes së kësaj kaptine*
- Transmetojnë Imam Ahmedi, Tirmidhiu dhe Ibn Xheriri nga Ubejj bin Kabi të ketë thënë: Idhujtarët i thanë të Dërguarit të Allahut s.a.v.s: O Muhamed, tregona prejardhjen (gjenealogjinë) e Zotit tënd?  për se Allahu xh.sh. zbriti këtë kaptinë: (Kul huvallahu ehad)

- Katadeja, Dahaku dhe Mukatili transmetojnë e thonë: Erdhën një grup çifutësh tek i Dërguari i Allahut dhe i thanë: Na e përshkruaj Zotin tënd, sepse Zoti ynë e ka përshkruar Veten në Tevrat, prandaj na trego se prej çkaje është Ai? Prej cilit lloj është? A është nga ari, nga bakri apo nga argjendi? A ha dhe a pi Ai? Prej kujt e ka trashëguar këtë botë dhe kush do ta trashëgojë atë prej Tij?, dhe Allahu xh.sh., si kundërpërgjigje për këto pyetje, zbriti këtë kaptinë: (Kul huvallahu ehad)[6]




Lidhmëria e kësaj kaptine me disa nga kaptinat paraprake, sidomos me atë El-Kafirun, është shumë e fuqishme, mu për faktin se surja El-Kafirun, është kaptinë në të cilën kishte një distancim të hapur nga pabesimtarët (idhujtarët) dhe besimi i tyre i gabuar, kurse në suren El-Ihlas shohim vërtetësimin e Njëshmërisë së Allahut xh.sh., i Cili dallohet për cilësi të përkryera e të përhershme, të cilat tregojnë për pafillimësinë dhe pambarimësinë e Krijuesit, tregojnë se Allahu është i zhveshur nga çdo e metë dhe është larg çdo përgjasimi me krijesat.

Mu për këtë arsye, shpeshherë, këto dy kaptina këndohen së bashku në namaz . 

- Është përcjellë me transmetime të sakta se i Dërguari i Allahut këto dy sure i këndonte në namazin e sabahut, në namazin pas tavafit rreth Qabesë, në namazin e Duhasë, në synetin e akshamit dhe në namazin e udhëtarit.[7]



*Koment:*

قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ

*1. Thuaj: Ai, Allahu është Një!*

Besimi i drejtë në Allahun xh.sh., ishte boshti i tërë revelatave hyjnore. Ishte kjo pikë kyçe e misionit të të gjithë pejgamberëve të Allahut, që të thërrisnin popujt e tyre në besimin e drejtë në Krijuesin e Vetëm të kësaj ekzistence. Por, mjerisht, njerëzit, të nxitur nga lakmia dhe epshet e tyre, dhe gjithmonë të cytur nga shejtani i mallkuar, shpeshherë ranë pre e këtyre grackave, kështu që humbën e devijuan nga rruga e vërtetë e besimit në një Zot..

Disa të tjerë humbën arsyen dhe verbërisht ndoqën rrugën e idhujtarisë, duke i bërë shok Allahut xh.sh. Ishte kjo një besëtytni që u zhvillua nëpër shekujt e kaluar e që vazhdon pa ndërprerë edhe sot e kësaj dite, me të gjitha format dhe mënyrat e mundshme, ani pse tash në mënyrë shumë më të sofistikuar.

Allahu xh.sh., njeriut nuk ia imponoi me dhunë besimin në Të, por e la të lirë për ta gjetur e zgjedhur të vërtetën, të cilën Ai sa e sa herë e sqaroi në Librat e Shenjtë dhe përmes të dërguarve të Tij të zgjedhur.

Në kohën e dërgimit të Muhammedit a.s., ky devijim besimesh kishte arritur kulmin. Njerëzit kishin humbur arsyen dhe besimin e drejtë e të mirëfilltë në një Zot. Në këtë gjendje të një kaosi të përgjithshëm, çifutët dhe të krishterët, si pjesëtarë të Ehli Kitab-it, kishin bastarduar tërësisht parimet e besimit të drejtë në Njëshmërinë e Allahut të Plotfuqishëm. Të parët, duke pohuar në mënyrë të palogjikshme se Allahu-Zoti ishte zot personal vetëm i tyre dhe se Uzejri a.s. ishte djalë i Tij, kurse të dytët, kishin shkuar edhe më larg në këtë devijim, duke pohuar se Allahu është një Qenie hyjnore e përbërë prej tri komponenteve të pandashme: Ati, Biri dhe Shpirti i Shenjtë, të cilët në të njëjtën kohë përbëjnë edhe tërësinë unikate hyjnore !!! Që absurdi të ishte edhe më i madh, këta i mveshën Isait a.s. (Jesuit) atribute hyjnore, se ai gjoja qenkësh djalë i Zotit apo edhe vetë Zoti, i formësuar në njeri, që paskësh zbritur në këtë botë për tu sakrifikuar për mëkatet e mbarë njerëzimit!!!

Grupi i tretë e këtij mozaiku të shëmtuar atëbotë, ishin idhujtarët (mushrikët) e Siujdhesës Arabike, të cilët së bashku me popujt e tjerë të atëhershëm, si persianët, indianët, kinezët e të tjerët, besonin në idhuj, në planete, në fenomene të ndryshme natyrore, në zjarr, në njerëz të cilët i kishin mitizuar dhe pastaj prej tyre kishin krijuar legjenda e më pas edhe i kishin hyjnizuar, si Buda, Brahma, Konfuçio etj.

Dhe, erdhi momenti i së vërtetës, erdhi drita që çau këtë errësirë shekullore, e cila kishte ngulfatur deri në skajshmëri arsyen e shëndoshë njerëzore. Zbriti Fjala e Allahut, që përundimisht të vinte në vend të vërtetën, të dallonte besimin e drejtë, në një Zot, nga ai i shtrembër, në shumë zota. Mu për këtë arsye thirrja e parë në Islam iu përkushtua mbëltimit dhe rrënjosjes së realitetit të Njëshmërisë së Allahut xh.sh. në zemrat dhe mendjet e njerëzve. Kjo zaten ishte forma më e përsosour e cila besimin e drejtë e fuqizoi në shpirtin, mendjen dhe zemrën njerëzore. 

Allahu xh.sh. i zhvleftësoi të githa besimet e kota e të gabueshme, kur zbriti fundamentet bazë të fesë islame dhe tregoi qartë, në shumë kaptina kuranore, sidomos në këtë sure, se Ai nuk ka shok në Njëshmërinë e Tij, nuk ka lindur askënd dhe nuk është i lindur nga askush, dhe me Të askush nuk është i barabartë në sundim dhe as që është i ngjashëm me Të.

Allahu xh.sh. në fillim të kësaj sureje, në formë urdhri i drejtohet Muhammedit a.s. me fjalët: Thuaj! që tua bënte me dije idhujtarëve dhe pjesëtarëve të Ehli Kitab-it se Allahu nuk është ashtu siç e përshkruani ju, por është Një, i Vetëm dhe i Pashoq.

Ai ka atribute dhe cilësi me të cilat e ka cilësuar dhe përshkruar Veten, dhe këto atribute në terminologjinë islame quhen Esmaul Husna-Emrat e bukur hyjnorë - ose Sifatullah-Cilësitë e Zotit. 

Kjo sure fillon me të përmendurit e emrit më të madh hyjnor Allah, i cili argumenton për Qenien më të Lartë Absolute dhe përfshin të gjithë emrat e tjerë të bukur, që përshkruajnë Madhështinë hyjnore dhe Lartmadhërinë e Krijuesit.

Emri i dytë i ndritur i Zotit në këtë sure, është emri hyjnor El-Ehad, i cili tregon Njëshmërinë e Allahut xh.sh., dhe është shumë më përfshirës sesa emri tjetër i përdorur në disa vende të tjera - El-Vahid, i cili po ashtu do të thotë Një, sepse emri Ehad përmban elementet plotësuese të emrit Vahid- i cili simbolizon Njësinë Absolute[8] 





. اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ

*2. Allahu është Ai, të Cilit krijesat i drejtohen (mbështeten) për nevojat e tyre.*

Emri i bukur i Allahut Es-Samed, nënkupton Qenien Absolute, tek i Cili ka nevojë të drejtohet çdo krijesë. Fjala Es-Samed do të thotë edhe zotëri, që nënkupton faktin se Allahu xh.sh. është Zotëria dhe i vetmi Sundues i Cili përmbush nevojat dhe kërkesat e krijesave.[9] Të gjithë janë të varur nga Ai, ndërkohë që Ai nuk është i varur prej askujt. Tek mëshira e Tij gjen strehim secili që i drejtohet. Atij i përulen dhe i janë nënshtruar çka në qiej dhe në Tokë:

وَلِلَّهِ يَسْجُدُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ طَوْعًا وَكَرْهًا وَظِلَالُهُمْ بِالْغُدُوِّ وَالْآصَالِ

Gjithçka ka në qiej e në Tokë i bën sexhde vetëm Allahut me dëshirë ose me dhunë, (i bëjnë sexhde) edhe hijet e tyre në mëngjes e mbrëmje (Err-Rrad, 15).

Allahu xh.sh. është Absolut në sundim. Në dorën e Tij është çdo gjë. Ai merr e jep, shpërblen e ndëshkon, ngjall e vdes krijesat e Tij. 

Ky ajet: Allahu është Ai, të Cilit çdo krijesë i drejtohet (i mbështetet) për çdo nevojë, është një përgjigje shumë e qartë nga ana e të Plotfuqishmit se kush vërtet është Zotëria i këtij Universi. Nuk ka idhull, krijesë njerëzore e as engjëllore që mund të pretendonte një gjë të tillë. Këto janë vetëm shpifje dhe fjalë të idhujtarëve, po edhe të Ehli Kitab-ëve, të cilët i bënë shok Allahut në hyjni. Tek Allahu nuk ka nevojë për kurrfarë ndërmjetësimi. Tek mëshira e Tij hyjnore mund të gjejë strehim dhe prehje shpirtërore secili që i drejtohet me përultësi e sinqeritet, që e pranon Atë për Zot dhe Krijues. A nuk thotë Allahu xh.sh. në shumë vende në Kuranin famëlartë, që vetëm Atij ti drejtohen lutjet, sepse vetëm Ai është që i pranon ato, si f.v. në ajetet:

وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِي إِذَا دَعَانِي
فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُوا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ
E kur robët e Mi të pyesin ty për Mua, Unë jam afër, i përgjigjem lutjes kur lutësi më lutet, pra për të qenë ata drejt të udhëzuar, le të më binden Mua dhe le të më besojnë Mua. (El-Bekare, 186);

pastaj: 

وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمْ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ
Zoti juaj ka thënë:Më thirrni Mua, Unë ju përgjigjem  (Gafir, 60) 

dhe:

ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ

Luteni Zotin tuaj të përulur e në heshtje (El-Aëraf, 55)

Në këtë mënyrë, Allahu xh.sh. mënjanon të gjitha ndërmjetësimet, vetëm e vetëm që lutja të drejtohet tek Ai që duhet, sepse vetëm Ai i di hallet e robërve të Vet dhe ka mundësi tua plotësojë nevojat e tyre.

Në një hadith të Resulullahut s.a.v.s. thuhet: Nuk ka musliman që e lut Allahun, me kusht që në atë lutje të tij të mos ketë mëkat ose shkëputje farefisi, e që Allahu të mos i japë njërën prej këtyre tri gjërave: Ose ti përgjigjet shpejt lutjes së tij, ose tia plotësojë atë lutje më vonë, ose ti largojë nga ai ndonjë dëm të ngjashëm me atë që e ka goditur.[10]

Ndërsa, nga praktika e Resulullahut s.a.v.s., i cili gjatë lutjeve të tij, me përultësinë më të madhe i drejtohej të Vetmit Strehimtar, i Cili dëgjon lutjet dhe përdëllimet, na është përcjellë kjo dua: O Zoti im, më udhëzo në rrugën e drejtë, në të cilën i ke udhëzuar robët e Tu! Më fal mua siç i ke falur robët e Tu. Kujdesu për mua ashtu siç kujdesesh për të dashurit e Tu. Më beko në çdo gjë që më jep. Më ruaj nga të këqijat që më afrohen, sepse vetëm Ti përcakton gjithçka dhe askush nuk mund ti përcaktojë veprimet e Tua, Ai që është nën mbrojtjen Tënde, nuk poshtërohet kurrë, i Madhëruar e i Lartësuar je vetëm Ti, o Zoti ynë.[11]

. لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ

*3. As ska lindur kë, as nuk është i lindur.*

Ky ajet është ndër ajetet më madhështore nëpërmjet të cilit Allahu xh.sh. zhvishet nga çdo mangësi, e në këtë rast nga një proces që është i veçantë vetëm për krijesat - lindja. Ky proces është karakteristik për njerëzit, exhinët dhe për gjallesat e tjera që jetojnë në Tokë. Mirëpo, Allahu ua bëri me dije tërë njerëzve se besimet që Ai mund të ishte baba i dikujt, siç pretendonin hebrenjtë dhe të krishterët kur thoshin se Uzejri dhe Isai a.s. janë djem të Zotit, apo siç pretendonin idhujtarët se melaiket janë bija të Zotit, janë vetëm shpifje e trillime, të cilat nuk kanë asgjë të përbashkët me të vërtetën.

Ja se çthotë i Lartmadhërishmi në Kuran:

بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُ صَاحِبَةٌ وَخَلَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ

Ai (Allahu) është që krijoi (pa kurrfarë shëmbëllimi) qiejt e Tokën ( e duke qenë i tillë), e si do të ketë Ai fëmijë kur nuk pati bashkëshorte? Çdo send e krijoi Ai, dhe është më i dijshmi për të gjitha gjërat (Enam, 101).

Nga kjo kuptohet se Allahu është vetë Shpikësi dhe Krijuesi i kësaj ekzistence. Ai është Absolut, i përhershëm pa fillim, dhe i përhershëm pa mbarim. As nuk ka lindur kush prej Tij dhe as nuk është i lindur. I lartësuar qoftë në madhërinë dhe shenjtërinë e Tij!

Se sa të shëmtuara ishin fjalët e atyre që i shpifën Allahut fëmijë e bashkëshorte, më së miri na e ilustrojnë këto ajete kuranore: 

وَقَالُوا اتَّخَذَ الرَّحْمنُ وَلَدًا. لَقَدْ جِئْتُمْ شَيْئًا إِدًّا. تَكَادُ السَّمَاوَاتُ يَتَفَطَّرْنَ مِنْهُ وَتَنشَقُّ الأَرْضُ وَتَخِرُّ الْجِبَالُ هَدًّا. أَنْ دَعَوْا لِلرَّحْمنِ وَلَدًا. وَمَا يَنْبَغِي لِلرَّحْمَنِ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ وَلَدًا. إِنْ كُلُّ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ إِلا آتِي الرَّحْمَنِ عَبْدًا. لَقَدْ أَحْصَاهُمْ وَعَدَّهُمْ عَدًّا. وَكُلُّهُمْ آتِيهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَرْدًا.

Ata edhe thanë: I Gjithëmëshirshmi ka fëmijë! Ju (O pabesimtarë) vërtet sollët një fjalë shumë të shëmtuar. Aq të shëmtuar, sa gati u copëtuan qiejt e pëlciti Toka dhe sa nuk u shembën kodrat nga ajo (fjalë e shpifur). Për shkak se të Gjithëmëshirshmit i shpifën fëmijë. E të Gjithëmëshirshmit nuk i takon të ketë fëmijë. Nuk ka tjetër, vetëmse të gjithë, çka në qiej e në Tokë, kanë për tiu paraqitur Zotit si robë. Ai me diturinë e Tij i ka përfshirë të gjithë, dhe ka numëruar e evidencuar çdo gjë të tyre në mënyrë të saktë. Dhe në Ditën e Kiametit, secili prej tyre do ti paraqitet Atij i vetmuar (i vetëm). (Merjem, 88-95)

. وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ

*4. Dhe askush nuk është i barabartë me Atë.*

Allahut nuk i ngjet askush. Madhështisë së Tij nuk mund ti afrohet askush. Çdo gjë në këtë ekzistencë u nënshtrohet ligjeve të Tij, me dëshirë ose jo, dhe në çdo proces të kësaj gjithësie, Vullneti i Tij realizohet, ashtu siç e ka planifikuar Ai. Ai nuk ka nevojë për bashkëshorte dhe as fëmijë.

Atij nuk i ngjet askush, sepse Vetë i Lartmadhërishmi në Kuranin famëlartë thotë:

لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ

 Asnjë send nuk është si Ai (Esh-Shura, 11) 

Prandaj, të gjithë ata që pandehën se ka më shumë se një Zot, ata kanë bërë shirk (politeizëm), me se kanë merituar hidhërimin dhe ndëshkimin e Allahut xh.sh.. Kjo zaten edhe është arsyeja që Allahu nuk e fal njeriun që i bën Atij shok, për se thotë:

إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ افْتَرَى إِثْمًا عَظِيمًا

Ska dyshim se Allahu nuk e fal (mëkatin) ti bëhet shok Atij, e përpos këtij (mëkati), i fal kujt të dojë. Kush i bën shok Allahut, ai ka trilluar (shpifur) një mëkat të madh (En-Nisaë, 48)

Po të ishin dy a më shumë zota, sigurisht që do të ndesheshin interesat dhe vullnetet e tyre, dhe kjo botë do të shkatërrohej si rezultat i kapricieve të ndonjërit prj tyre. Këtë gjë na e shpjegon më së miri Vetë Allahu xh.sh., kur thotë:



لَوْ كَانَ فِيهِمَا آلِهَةٌ إِلَّا اللَّهُ لَفَسَدَتَا فَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَرْشِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ

Sikur të kishte në to (në qiej e në Tokë) zota pos Allahut, ato të dyja (Toka e qielli) do të shkatërroheshin. Larg asaj që i përshkruajnë, është Allahu, Zot i Arshit, (El-Enbijaë, 22).

Pastaj:

مَا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ مِنْ وَلَدٍ وَمَا كَانَ مَعَهُ مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِذًا لَذَهَبَ كُلُّ إِلَهٍ بِمَا خَلَقَ وَلَعَلا بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ

Allahu nuk ka marrë për Vete kurrfarë fëmije (as nga engjëjt e as nga njerëzit), nuk ka me Të ndonjë zot tjetër, pse (sikur të kishte zot tjetër) atëherë secili zot do të veçohej për atë që ka krijuar, dhe do të dominonte njëri mbi tjetrin! I lartë, i pastër është Allahu nga ato që i shpifin. (El-Muminun, 91)

Në koleksionin e Buhariut është i shënuar një hadith kudsi, të cilin e transmeton nga Ebu Hurejra r.a., ky nga i Dërguari a.s. e ky nga Allahu xh.sh. të ketë thënë: Njeriu më ka përgënjeshtruar dhe më ka fyer, pa pasur të drejtë a ndonjë arsye. Përgënjeshtrimi i tij ndaj Meje është kur tha se Zoti nuk do të më rikrijojë ashtu siç më krijoi herën e parë, e pra krijimi i parë nuk është më i lehtë sesa rikrijimi (ringjallja), kurse fyerja e tij ndaj Meje është kur tha se Zoti ka fëmijë, kurse Unë jam i Vetëm, i panevojshëm për asgjë, nuk kam lindur kë, as nuk jam i lindur, dhe askush nuk më përngjet (nuk është i ngjashëm e as i barabartë me Mua).[12]



*Porosia e kësaj sureje:*

- Kjo sure nga një këndvështrim i përgjithshëm, me meritë të plotë quhet surja El-Ihlas-Surja e sinqeritetit, sepse e zhvesh Allahun xh.sh. nga çdo mangësi ose përgjasim me krijesat. 

- Allahu i Plotfuqishëm, me argumente të pakontestueshme, dëshmon se Ai është Një, i Vetëm dhe Absolut, i zhveshur nga çdo mangësi, e cila mund ti mvishet. Kjo shihet nga ajeti i parë: Thuaj: Ai, Allahu është Një! - i cili bindshëm vërteton Njëshmërinë e Tij, dhe njëkohësisht mohon se Ai mund të ketë shok-rival në këtë Njëshmëri. 

- Allahu është i Vetmi, për të Cilin ka nevojë çdo krijesë, përderisa Ai nuk ka nevojë për asnjë prej krijesave. Ai është i Domosdoshmi, në dorën dhe sundimin e të Cilit është çdo gjë. Këtë e vërteton ajeti i dytë: Allahu është Ai, të Cilit krijesat i drejtohen (mbështeten) për nevojat e tyre, - i cili në në njëjtën kohë mohon shpifjet se mund të ketë edhe një krijues tjetër përveç Tij.

- Allahu është i Përhershmi, pa fillim, dhe i Gjithëmonshmi, pa mbarim. Atij nuk i ka paraprirë mosekzistenca. Askush nuk ka lindur prej Tij dhe as nuk është i lindur prej dikujt. I lartësuar dhe i pastër është në madhërinë e Tij nga ajo që i shpifet. Këto premisa hyjnore i argumenton  ajeti i tretë: As ska lindur kë, as nuk është i lindur., i cili në të njejtën kohë zhvleftëson shpifjet e çifutëve se Uzejri është djalë i Zotit, të krishterëve se Isai a.s. është djalë" i Zotit ose edhe vetë Zoti, dhe të idhujtarëve se melaiket (engjëjt) janë bija të Zotit.

Se askush nuk mund të jetë i barabartë me Allahun në madhështi, meqenëse Ai është i vetmi Krijues, këtë na e dëshmon ajeti i katërt i kësaj sureje: Dhe askush nuk është i barabartë me Atë, i cili zhvleftëson shpifjet e idhujtarëve, të cilët duke adhuruar shumë idhuj, i ngritën ata në zota të barabartë me Zotin e Vërtetë, i Cili nuk ka të barabartë askënd në sundim dhe në krijim, nuk ka as fëmijë dhe as bashkëshorte.

- Dijetarët kanë konstatuar se kjo sure ka zbritur për ta pastruar Allahun nga çdo mangësi që i mveshën pabesimtarët Madhështisë së Tij, ashtu si surja El-Kevther kishte zbritur për hir të Resulullahut, për ta zhveshur atë nga mangësitë njerëzore, të cilat ia mveshnin idhujtarët. Përderisa në suren El-Kevther idhujtarët e shihnin si të metë-mangësi, që Pejgamberi a.s. nuk kishte fëmijë djem (sepse ata i vdisnin të vegjël), në këtë sure shohim se shpifja e ndonjë fëmije për Allahun, është e metë dhe mangësi.[13]





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1]  Fahruddin err-Rraziu, Et-Tefsirul Kebiir, vëll. 32, fq 167.

[2] Transmetojnë: Muslimi në kapitullin Namazi i udhëtarëve (1/556); Darimiu (508); dhe Nesaiu në kapitullin Puna e një dite dhe një nate (nr.701).

[3] Ebu Bekr el Xhezairijj, Ejseru-t-Tefasiir, vëll V, fq. 628. Këtë hadith Buhariu e transmeton në Kitabu-t-Tevhid.

[4] E transmeton Buhariu dhe autorët e suneneve.

[5] Ibn Tejmije Tefsir suretul Ihlas, fq. 28. Kajro 1987.

[6] El-Vahidi en Nisaburi Esbabun-n-Nuzul, fq. 262-263.

[7] Dr. Vehbete ez-Zuhajli Et-Tefsirul Munir, vëll. XXX, fq. 461

[8] Sejjid Kutb, Fi Dhilalil Kuran, vëll. VI, fq. 4002.

[9] El-Hafidh Ibn Kethir Tefsirul Kuranil Adhim, vëll. IV, fq. 742. Ed-Dahijjetu-Kuvejt, 1998.

[10] Shevki Dajf Suretu Rrahman ve suver kisar, Kajro 1995

[11] Transmetojnë Ebu Davudi dhe Tirmidhiu

[12] El-Ehadith el Kudsijje, vëll. 1, fq. 33,  Bejrut 1983; Këtë hadith kudsi e transmeton Buhariu në vëll. VI, fq. 160 - Kitabu-t-Tefsir min suretul Ihlas; Të njëjjtin hadith, me disa ndryshime në radhitje të fjalive, e transmeton edhe Nesaiu, po ashtu nga Ebu Hurejra, në Sunenin e tij, kapitulli Ervahul muminin, vëll 4. fq. 112.

[13] Fahruddin Err-Rraziu. Et-Tefsirul Kebiir, vëll. 32, fq. 185.

----------


## Klevis2000

Komentimi i kaptinës El-Felek



قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَق. مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ. وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ.

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ. وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ

*1. Thuaj: I mbështetem Zotit të agimit!

2. Prej dëmit të asaj që Ai krijoi,

3. dhe prej dëmit të natës kur ajo ngryset,

4. dhe prej dëmit të atyre që fryjnë (fjalë të magjisë) në nyja (të lidhura),

5. dhe prej dëmit të smirëkeqit kur sipas smirës vepron.

                                                                           (El-Felek, 1-5)*



Kaptina El-Felek është kaptinë mekase-medinase, e zbritur pas asaj El-Fil dhe ka gjithsej 5 ajete. Në radhitjen e Mushafit mban numrin 113. Të këtij mendimi janë Hasen el Basriu, Atau dhe Ikrimja. Ky zaten është mendimi edhe i shumicës së dijetarëve të tjerë. Një mendim të tillë e përkrahin edhe komentatorët e mëdhenj të tefsirit, si Ibn Xherir et Taberiu, Muhamed Abduhu, Muhamed Reshid Ridaja, Sejjid Kutbi, Muhamed Ali Sabuni etj. 

Në anën tjetër, Ibn Abbasi, Katadeja dhe një grup i konsiderueshëm i dijetarëve, përfshirë këtu edhe Ibn Merdevijen, Fahru Rraziun, Ibn Kethirin, Ebu Bekr el Xhezairiun etj., mendojnë se kjo sure është medinase, një mendim që po ashtu pranohet nga një numër i madh i dijetarëve.



*Emërtimi i kësaj kaptine*

Kjo kaptinë njihet me emërtimin El-Felek, që do të thotë kaptina e agimit, sepse ajeti i parë i kësaj sureje fillon me fjalët: Thuaj: I mbështetem Zotit të agimit!. 


Vlera e kësaj kaptine
Për vlerën e madhe të kësaj kaptine dhe të asaj En-Nas, që ndryshe quhen edhe El-Muavvedhetejn, ka dhënë shenjë edhe i Dërguari i Allahut s.a.v.s., në shumë hadithe, të cilat janë shënuar pothuaj në të gjitha koleksionet e mëdha të Hadithit.

Ja disa prej këtyre transmetimeve:

- Transmetojnë Muslimi në Sahihun e tij si dhe Ahmedi, Tirmidhiu e Nesaiu nga Ukbe bin Amir el Xhuhenij të ketë thënë: Më ka thënë i Dërguari i Allahut: A nuk di se si ajetet që më kanë zbritur sonte (në këtë natë), kurrë nuk kanë zbritur të tilla më parë: (Kul eudhu bi rabbil felek) dhe (Kul eudhu bi rabbi-n-nas).

Transmetojnë Ahmedi, Ebu Davudi, Tirmidhiu dhe Nesaiu nga Ukbe bin Amiri të ketë thënë: Më ka urdhëruar i Dërguari i Allahut s.a.v.s., që ti këndoj dy muavvedhetejnët pas çdo namazi.

-Transmeton Nesaiu nga Ebu Abdullah bin Aish el Xhuhenij të ketë thënë: Më ka thënë i Dërguari i Allahut: O Ibn Aish! A të tregoj për lutjet më të mira (më të vlefshme), me të cilat kërkohet mbrojtje tek Allahu? Po, si jo, o i Dërguar i Zotit, ia ktheva unë. Atëherë më tha: Lexoji këto dy sure: (Kul eudhu bi rabbil felek) dhe (Kul eudhu bi rabbi-n-nas).[1]

- Transmeton Nesaiu nga Xhabiri r.a. të ketë thënë: I Dërguari i Allahut njëherë më tha: Xhabir, thuaj (lexo)! e unë e pyeta: Çduhet të them (të lexoj)? Ai u përgjigj: Thuaj: (Kul eudhu bi rabbil felek) dhe (Kul eudhu bi rabbi-n-nas). Unë i lexova ato, e ai (i Dërguari a.s.) tha: Lexoji ato, sepse kurrë nuk do të lexosh diçka të barabartë me to. [2]

- Në një hadith të përcjellë nga Sudijj bin Ixhan, thuhet: Më ka thënë i Dërguari i Allahut: A ti mësoj tri sure, sikur të cilat nuk kanë zbritur as në Tevrat, as në Zebur, as në Inxhil e as në Furkan (Kuran)? Ato janë: (Kul huvallahu ehad), (Kul eudhu bi rabbil felek) dhe (Kul eudhu bi rabbi-n-nas).



*Shkaku i zbritjes së kësaj kaptine*

Në lidhje me këtë sure dhe atë En-Nas, nëse janë mekase ose medinase, siç theksuam më parë, dijetarët janë ndarë në dy grype: Disa prej tyre mendojnë se kjo kaptinë është mekase, kurse disa të tjerë se kjo është medinase.

Është fakt i pamohueshëm se që të dyja këto mendime kanë mbështetje në argumente dhe mund të konsiderohen si të sakta. 

Fahru Rraziu në tefsirin e tij cek mendimet e disa dijetarëve që thonë se kjo sure është mekase, dhe si shkak të zbritjes së saj marrin një hadith në të cilin ceket se Xhibrili a.s. e ka paralajmëruar Muhammedin a.s. se një ifrit prej exhinëve është duke e përcjellë për ti përgatitur një kurthë (intrigë), dhe si mbrojtje nga dëmi i tij, Allahu xh.sh. i zbriti në Mekë të Dërguarit të Tij dy muavvedhetejnët, me të cilët kërkohet mbrojtje nga Allahu prej dëmit të çdo krijese, qofshin exhinë, njerëz apo egërsira.

Fahru Rraziu sjell edhe një thënie që transmetohet nga Seid bin Musejjebi, i cili ka thënë se këto dy sure kanë zbritur në Mekë si mbrojtje nga mësyshi dhe zilia e kurejshëve ndaj Muhammedit a.s., të cilët nuk mund të pajtoheshin se ai një ditë të afërt do tua shkatërronte idhujt dhe pozitat e tyre privilegjuese.[3]

Mirëpo vetë Rraziu konsideron se kjo sure është medinase, dhe sjell si argument hadithin e gjatë që transmetohet nga Aishja r.a., ku ceket ngjarja e magjisë ndaj Muhammedit a.s.; hadithi gjendet pothuaj në të gjitha koleksionet bazë të hadithit.

Shumica prej atyre që mendojnë se kjo sure dhe ajo En-Nas janë mekase, nuk e përmendin fare ngjarjen e magjisë së çifutit Lebid ibn Aësam ndaj Resulullahut s.a.v.s., madje shumë prej tyre edhe mohojnë kategorikisht një gjë të tillë. Prej dijetarëve bashkëkohorë, më të zëshmit në këtë drejtim janë Muhammed Abduhuja, Muhammed Reshid Ridaja e në një mënyrë edhe Sejid Kutbi, i cili ndër të tjera, në lidhje me këtë, thotë: Janë cekur transmetime, disa prej tyre të vërteta (autentike), por jo edhe mutevatir (të përcjella nga shumë transmetues nga ashabët), se Lebid ibn Aësam, një çifut nga Medina i kishte bërë magji dhe e kishte hipnotizuar Pejgamberin a.s. për disa ditë apo muaj dhe se me zbritjen e këtyre dy sureve, i është larguar ajo magji e lidhur në nyjamirëpo është e sigurtë se këto rrëfime e kundërshtojnë idenë e të mbrojturit të Pejgamberit a.s. në fjalë dhe në vepra Që këtu ne i heqim nga mendja të gjitha këto rrëfime, në bazë të asaj se Kurani është arbitri përfundimtar dhe se hadithet e transmetuara individuale (ahad) lidhur me këtë ngjarje, nuk kanë pasur mbështetje të duhur dhe nuk mund të merren për argumentim në çështje të besimit. Ajo që këto rrëfime i bën edhe më të paqëndrueshme, është fakti se që të dy suret - El-Felek dhe En-Nas, u shpallën (zbritën) në Mekë, që është mendim më i pranuar i dijetarëve, prandaj transmetimet e tilla në këtë rast humbin nga pesha dhe konsiderohen si të dobëta.[4]



Lidhmëria e kësaj kaptine me atë paraprake
Meqenëse Allahu xh.sh. në suren paraprake El-Ihlas sqaroi se Allahu është i pastër nga çdo gjë që nuk përkon me Madhërinë dhe cilësitë e Tij, dhe se vetëm Atij i drejtohet çdo krijesë për çdo nevojë a kërkesë, në këtë sure dhe në atë pasuese En-Nas, sqarohet, se duke u mbështetur në Allahun xh.sh., duhet të kërkojmë prej Tij që të na mbrojë prej dëmit të krijesave, prej dëmit të errësirës së natës së ngrysur, prej së keqes së magjistarëve e të ziliqarëve, prej dëmit të vesveseve dhe intrigave të shejtanit, dhe prej dëmit të tërë asaj që Allahu ka krijuar në përgjithësi, përfshirë këtu edhe dëmin e shkaktuar nga exhinët dhe nga njerëzit. Kjo është edhe arsyeja që tri suret e fundit në Kuran të quhen El-Muavvidhat, ndërsa du suret e fundit El-Muavvedhetejn. 



*Koment:*

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَق

*1. Thuaj: I mbështetem (kërkoj mbrojtje prej) Zotit të agimit!*

Kjo sure fillon me urdhrin hyjnor Kul-Thuaj, ashtu si në suren paraprake El-Ihlas, por tashti me një ton më të butë e më të mëshirshëm, sesa në El-Ihlas, që ishte urdhër i prerë. 

Fjala Thuaj këtu shpreh formën e këshillës hyjnore të Krijuesit, i Cili e mëson të Dërguarin e Vet se kujt duhet ti mbështetet për të kërkuar mbrojtje. E ska dyshim që më i merituari për të kërkuar mbrojtje e strehim është Vetë Allahu xh.sh., i cili është Krijues i botëve, Krijues i tërë asaj që e shohim dhe që nuk e shohim, Krijues i dritës dhe i errësirës, Krijues i çdo gjëje.

Fjala Eudhu, nga aspekti gjuhësor ka kuptimin: kërkoj mbrojtje, strehim, mbështetje me qëllim të largimit të dëmit material si dhe të ligave e të këqijave të tjera të natyrës shpirtërore.[5]

Fjala felek në aspektin etimologjik do të thotë: ndarje, çarje, por qëllimi i saj në kontekst të fjalisë do të thotë agim i mëngjesit, proces ky që simbolizon ndarjen e dritës nga errësira me fillimin e dritës së parë të agimit. Fjala felek mund të vijë edhe në kuptim të krijimit ose më saktësisht çdo gjë që shpërthen në jetë, si fjala vjen kur fara çahet dhe bima del mbi tokë ose uji kur shpërthen nga shkëmbinjtë, pastaj shiu kur bie e ndahet nga retë etj.

Në lidhje me këto kuptime do të sjellim ajetet kuranore si: S'ka dyshim, All-llahu është zbërthyes i farës (i kokrrës së saj) dhe i bërthamës (së pemës). Ai nxjerr të gjallin nga i vdekuri dhe Ai është nxjerrës i të vdekurit nga i gjalli. Ky është All-llahu, e si shmangeni atëherë (nga besimi)? Ai është krijues i dritës së mëngjesit. Natën e bëri kohë pushimi, e Diellin dhe Hënën për llogaritje të kohës. Ky (rregull) është caktim i të plotfuqishmit, i të gjithëdijshmit. (El-Enam, 95-96).

Edhe Ibn Tejmije është i mendimit se kuptimi i fjalës felek ka një prej këtyre dy domethënieve: ose Zot i agimit të mëngjesit ,ose Zot i tërë krijesave (d.t.th. i tërë asaj që është e krijuar), dhe hedh poshtë si të pabaza të gjitha mendimet e tjera, se fjala mund të jetë për ndonjë luginë ose shtëpi në Xhehennem, në të cilën do të ndëshkohen xhehennemlinjtë, sepse, sipas tij, këto transmetime nuk janë të vërteta dhe nuk janë të përcjella në mënyrë të drejpërdrejtë nga i Dërguari i Allahut.[6]

Pastaj rreth fjalës felek se ajo simbolizon agimin e mëngjesit, kemi argument edhe hadithin e Aishes r.a. për fillimin e shpalljes se i Dërguari a.s. në fillim nuk shihte ndonjë ëndërr (ruja) e të mos i dilte e qartë sikur agu i mëngjesit (ke feleki-s-subhi). etj. 



مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ

*2. Prej dëmit të asaj që Ai krijoi.*

Gjatë komentimit të këtij ajeti, dijetarët kanë dhënë mendime të shumta se çmund të përfshihet me fjalët Prej dëmit të asaj që Ai krijoi. 

Dijetari i mirënjohur Fahrudin Rraziu sjell tri mendime, kuptimet e të cilave i synon ajeti në fjalë. Sipas Rraziut, ajo që është synuar në mbrojtjen prej dëmit të çdo krijese, në radhë të parë aludohet tek dëmi nga Iblisi (shejtani i mallkuar). Dhe, meqenëse kjo sure flet edhe për faktin se duhet të mbrohemi prej dëmit të magjistarëve e ziliqarëve, është e arsyeshme që në fillim të kërkojmë mbrojtje nga Allahu prej dëmit të shejtanit, i cili ka një lidhje të drejtpërdrejtë me magjinë (sihrin). Është fakt se nuk ka krijesë më të dëmshme se shejtani, i cili gjithmonë rri në pritë për ta larguar çdo njeri nga rruga e drejtë. Këtë mendim të tij e mbështet në një komentim nga Ibn Abbasi i cili thotë se ajeti synon mbrojtjen prej dëmit të Iblisit.[7] 

Mendimi i dytë është se duhet të kërkojmë mbrojtje tek Allahu prej dëmit të Xhehennemit dhe të ndëshkimeve që gjenden në të, kurse mendimi i tretë i Rraziut përputhet me mendimin edhe të dijetarëve të tjerë, mendim të cilit i bashkohem edhe unë, se duhet të kërkojmë mbrojtje tek Allahu prej dëmit të çdo krijese që Ai ka krijuar, qoftë prej njerëzve, exhinëve, shtazëve të egra e të rrezikshme të të gjitha llojeve, me një fjalë prej dëmit të të gjitha atyre krijesave që mund të na bëjnë dëm. Në këtë lloj përfshihen edhe të gjitha sëmundjet dhe dhimbjet e shkaktuara prej tyre, të cilat në të njëjtën kohë janë sprovim i besimit tonë.



وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ

*3. Dhe prej dëmit të natës kur ajo ngryset.*

Fjala gasik do të thotë natë e errët, diçka që zbrazet apo shpërndahet me shpejtësi, e në këtë rast aludohet errësira e natës, e cila zbret shpejt në tokë dhe mbulon gjysmën e rruzullit tokësor, kurse fjala vekab do të thotë ka hyrë (është shtrirë), dhe simbolizon shtrirjen e errësirës në tokë.[8] 

Në kuptim të errësirës së natës fjala gaseka vjen edhe në ajetin kuranor: Fale namazin kur zbret (nga zeniti) dielli, e deri në errësirën e natës (El-Israë, 78).

Fjala gasik në një kuptim tjetër nënkupton edhe hënën në të sosur të saj, në fund të muajit, sepse në një transmetim të përcjellë nga Aishja r.a. thuhet që i Dërguari a.s. e kishte porositur atë me fjalët: Kërko mbrojtje tek Allahu prej kësaj (hënës në të sosur), sepse kjo është gasiku- errësira kur ngryset.[9]

Nata ose errësira nga vetë natyra e tyre janë trishtuese dhe të frikshme. Ndoshta sepse nën petkun e errët të natës mund të fshihen shumë dëme e të këqija të njerëzve kriminelë, exhinëve apo edhe të shtazëve gjakpirëse, të cilat presin prenë e tyre.

Nata është interval kohor kur njeriu duhet ta marrë pjesën e merituar të qetësimit dhe pushimit, por jo të gjithë njerëzit flenë e pushojnë. Ka prej tyre që presin errësirën e natës për të kryer veprat më të ndyra, për të vrarë a plaçkitur, që pastaj ti fshehin më lehtë gjurmat e krimit të tyre.

Pastaj nata është një hapësirë kohore, kur edhe exhinët e shtrijnë dëmin dhe ndikimin e tyre, kështu që jemi të obliguar të mbështetemi për mbrojtje nga çdo frikë tek Ai që krijoi natën dhe ditën, Ai që krijoi tërë ekzistencën dhe e mbikëqyr rrjedhën e saj.

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ

*4. Dhe prej dëmit të atyre që fryjnë (fjalë të magjisë) në nyja (të lidhura).*

Ky ajet kuranor flet për një grup të shëmtuar njerëzish që merren me magji, për tu sjellë dëm të tjerëve. Me theksim të veçantë flitet për gratë që merren me magji, duke lidhur penj në nyja e duke fryrë në ta, që personit të caktuar ti shkaktojnë dëm, por në përgjithësi mund të përfshihen edhe falltorët e magjistarët e ndryshëm edhe meshkuj, të cilët merren me punë të tilla të liga.

Marrja me magji, sipas parimeve islame, është haram, gjë e ndaluar rreptësisht, sepse nëpërmjet veprimeve magjike, shkaktohen çrregullime të ndryshme psiko-fizike tek personat, ndaj të cilëve drejtohet magjia. Madje me këso veprimesh të ndyra mund të shkaktohen edhe çrregullimi i harmonisë bashkëshortore, ndarjet, grindjet familjare etj. Mu për këtë arsye, edhe i Dërguari a.s. magjinë e ka vendosur të dytën me radhë prej atyre shtatë gjërave që janë shkatërrimtare për njeriun dhe imanin e tij, kur thotë: Largohuni prej shtatë gjërave shkëtrruese. Ashabët i thanë: Cilat janë ato, o i Dërguari i Allahut? E ai tha: Shirku (ti bësh shok Allahut në krijim e sundim), magjia (sihri), mbytja e dikujt që e ka ndaluar Zoti, përveçse me arsye, marrja e kamatës, marrja (grabitja) e pasurisë së jetimit, ikja nga fushëbeteja dhe akuzimi i grave të ndershme e besimtare (për amoralitet)[10]

Në lidhje me sihrin dhe realitetin e tij, dijetarët janë ndarë më dysh. Përderisa të gjithë dijetarët që përfaqësojnë Ehli-Synetin, janë unikë se sihri si realitet ekziston, meqenëse në Kuran është përmendur në më se 60 vende, dijetarët e shkollës së muëteziles (racionalistët) janë kategorikë se sihri nuk është një realitet, por vetëm një mashtrim optik. Këtë konstatim të muëteziles e përkrahin edhe shumica e dijetarëve bashkëkohorë me në krye Muhammed Abduhunë, Reshid Ridanë, Sejjid Kutbin etj.

Sidoqoftë Ehli-Syneti, kanë mendim tjetër rreth magjisë, dhe thonë se ajo është një realitet, në të cilin bashkëveprojnë forcat e errëta djallëzore dhe ato njerëzore dhe për të ka dhënë shenjë edhe Allahu xh. sh. në Kuran në kaptinën El-Bekare tek tregimi mbi dy engjëjt e dërguar në Babiloni si një fitne-sprovë, të cilët njerëzve ua mësonin disa veprime magjike, me anë të të cilave ata kishin mundësi të ndanin burrin nga gruaja, por me një porosi të qartë hyjnore: Mos bëj kufër, sepse ne jemi vetëm sprovë. (El-Bekare, 102). 

Gjatë komentimit të këtij ajeti: Dhe prej dëmit të atyre që fryjnë (fjalë të magjisë) në nyja (të lidhura), është e udhës të flasim pak më gjerësisht rreth sihrit ndaj Resulullahut s.a.v.s., duke shfrytëzuar edhe hadithin ku bëhet fjalë se si një çifut i Medinës (Lebid bin Aësam) i kishte bërë magji të Dërguarit të Allahut, dhe kjo ngjarje konsiderohet edhe si shkak i zbritjes së kësaj sureje dhe asaj En-Nas.

Transmetohet nga Aishja r.a. të ketë thënë: Me një rast i bëri magji Pejgamberit a.s. një njeri nga fisi beni-Zurejk, i quajtur Lebid ibn Aësam, saqë Pejgamberit a.s. i dukej se kishte bërë diçka, ndërsa ai në realitet nuk kishte bërë asgjë. Derisa një ditë apo një natë, ai ishte tek unë, iu lut Zotit gjatë e gjatë dhe pastaj mu drejtua e më tha: Oj Aishe, po e ndiej se Allahu më dha përgjigje për atë që kam kërkuar. Më erdhën dy njerëz (engjëj), njëri më është ulur te koka, kurse tjetri te këmbët. Njëri prej tyre tha: Prej çfarë lëngon ky njeri? 

- I është bërë magji, - tha tjetri.

- E kush i ka bërë magji ?, - tha i pari. 

- Lebid ibn Aësam, - tha tjetri.

- Në çka ? -  pyeti i pari. 

- Në krahër, në furkë dhe në kupë të palmës mashkullore - iu përgjigj tjetri.

- E ku janë ato gjësende - e pyeti i pari. 

- Në pusin Dhervan- iu përgjigj tjetri.

Dhe Pejgamberi a.s., me disa shokë të tij, shkuan e i nxorën ato gjësende prej aty. Pastaj i Dërguari i Allahut i kishte thënë Aishes: Oj Aishe, pasha Allahun, uji i atij pusi sikur kishte marrë ngjyrën e kanasë, kurse palmat e tij u përngjanin kokave të shejtanëve. 

- A nuk i dogje ato, o i Dërguar i Allahut?  e pyeta unë, thotë Aishja.

- Jo, tha ai. Sa më përket mua, Allahu më shëroi, por kam frikë se mos ajo do të ndikojë keq tek njerëzit, prandaj urdhërova që ai pus të mbulohej së bashku me ato gjësende[11]

Në një transmetim tjetër transmetohet se në pus kishte qenë një pe i gjatë i lidhur në 11 nyja dhe me zbritjen e dy muavvedhetejnëve që përmbajnë 11 ajete, pas leximit të secilit ajet nga ana e Xhibrilit, zgjidhej nga një nyjë e sihrit, derisa u zgjidhën të gjitha nyjet dhe i Dërguari i Allahut e ndjeu veten të lehtësuar, sikur të ishte shkarkuar nga një barrë e rëndë. Pas kësaj, Xhibrili ia lexoi atij këtë dua: Me emër të Allahut, kërkoj mbrojtje për ty nga çdo gjë që mund të të bëjë dëm, Allahu të shëroftë.[12]

Hadithi argumenton qartë se të Dërguarit a.s. i është bërë magji, dhe se kjo magji i ka shkaktuar atij herë pas herë disa shqetësime fizike e psikike në formë të dhembjes së kokës. 

Ky hadith është sahih (autentik), dhe është transmetuar nga Buhariu e Muslimi me isnade të sakta e besnike; është një hadith që në mesin e dijetarëve gjatë kohëve, ka ngjallur polemika të ashpra nëse i është bërë magji Resulullahut ose jo ?! 

Dijetarë bashkëkohorë, si Abduhu, Ridaja, Sejjid Kutbi etj, mendojnë se ky hadith nuk është fare i vërtetë dhe mohojnë kategorikisht mundësinë që ndonjë lloj sihri-magjie të ndikonte në të Dërguarin e Allahut, aq më parë kur në Kuran ka mjaft ajete të qarta në të cilat dëftohet se Muhammedi a.s. ishte vazhdimisht nën përkujdesjen e Allahut xh.sh. dhe se Ai i kishte thënë në Kuran: All-llahu të garanton mbrojtjen prej njerëzve (prej armiqve). (El-Maide 67).

Këta dijetarë sjellin shumë shembuj se një gjë e tillë ishte e pamundur të ndodhte, sepse, po ta pranonim këtë si të vërtetë, atëherë do të pranonim fjalët e idhujtarëve se Muhammedi a.s. vërtet ishte një njeri i magjepsur e jo pejgamber. Këtë e mbështesin në ajetin kuranor: dhe kur ata zullumqarë thonë: Ju vetëm jeni duke e ndjekur një njeri që e ka zënë magjia! (El-Israë, 47).

Përkundër të gjitha këtyre mendimeve, ne anojmë nga ai mendim se Pejgamberit a.s. i është bërë magji, por ajo magji nuk ka ndikuar në aftësinë e të pranuarit të Shpalljes, dhe mendojmë se kjo aspak nuk e cenon autoritetin e tij si të mbrojtur nga këto ndikime. Kjo magji siç theksuam më lartë kishte ndikuar tek ai herë pas herë, vetëm në aspektin fizik, sepse megjithatë Muhammedi a.s. edhe pse ishte Pejgamber i zgjedhur, ai ishte njeri prej mishi sikur ne, dhe kjo nënkupton se gjëra të tilla mund të ndikojnë në aspektin fizik edhe tek ai. (Megjithatë Allahu e di më së miri të vërtetën).

وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ

*5. Edhe prej dëmit të smirëkeqit kur sipas smirës vepron.*

Zilia a smira është një prej të këqijave më të mëdha, nga e cila po ashtu duhet të kërkojmë mbrojtje tek Allahu. 

Fjala hasedzili (smirë) në gjuhën arabe nënkupton: pasionin (dëshirën) për zhdukjen e mirësisë nga tjetri. 

Ska dyshim që magjia dhe zilia kanë një lidhmëri të ngushtë në mes tyre dhe për këtë arsye Allahu xh.sh. i ka përmendur njërën pas tjetrës. E si të mos jetë kështu kur zilia qëllimkeqe, është mëkati i parë që është bërë në qiell, atëherë kur Iblisi xhelozoi ndaj Ademit a.s., duke bërë mendjemadhësi dhe mëkati i parë që është bërë në tokë, atëherë kur Kabili xhelozoi të vëllanë e tij, Habilin. Si rezultat i kësaj smire në rastin e parë ishte mallkimi i Iblisit nga ana e Allahut xh.sh., ndërsa në rastin e dytë ishte mbytja e të vëllait nga ana e Kabilit.

Mirëpo këtu pashmangshëm shtrohet një pyetje: A thua si mund të ndikojë smira-xhelozia për të keq? Përgjigjja është se në zemrën e njeriut ziliqar ekziston një burim i energjisë negative, e cila reflekton urrejtjen e madhe ndaj dikujt, kështu që ajo energji negative, kur zbrazet, e dëmton tjetrin. Natyrisht dëmi i saj mund ta prekë çdonjërin, dhe mu për këtë arsye jemi të obliguar të kërkojmë mbrojtje tek Allahu nga zilia dhe smira.

Kurani famëlartë në disa ajete na ka bërë me dije se ndaj muslimanëve dhe Islamit gjithmonë ka pasur e do të ketë zili dhe se hebrenjtë e të krishterët janë të parët që shfaqën haptazi zilinë e tyre ndaj Islamit dhe muslimanëve. Ja se çthotë Kurani për ta: Shumë ithtarë të librit (jehudë e të krishterë), edhe pasi u është bërë e qartë e vërteta, nga vetë zilia e tyre personale dëshiruan që pas besimit tuaj t'ju kthejnë në pabesimtarë, pra ju lini ata dhe largohuni prej tyre derisa All-llahu ta sjellë urdhrin e Vet. All-llahu ka mundësi për çdo send. (El-Bekare, 109).

Zili shprehën edhe idhujtarët kur xhelozuan Resulullahun s.a.v.s. për shpalljen që po i vinte : A u kanë zili atyre njerëzve për atë që All-llahu u dha nga mirësitë e Tij? (En-Nisaë, 54).

Për zilinë si një cilësi e shëmtuar, ka folur edhe Resulullahu s.a.v.s., i cili ndër të tjera ka thënë: Tre vetave nuk u pranohet duaja: Atij që ha ushqimin haram, atij që përgojon të tjerët (i përqesh) dhe atij që në zemrën e tij ka zili (haset) ndaj muslimanëve. [13]

Ndërsa në një hadith tjetër ka thënë: Ruhuni nga zilia (të mos ju kaplojë ) sepse zilia (smira) i gllabëron veprat e mira ashtu siç i djeg zjarri drutë.

Në anën tjetër, ekziston një zili (lakmi) e lejuar, me të cilën i lutemi Allahut xh.sh. që edhe ne të na e mundësojë arritjen e mirësisë, ashtu siç i ka dhënë të mira e begati ndonjë vëllai tonë musliman. Kjo lakmizili e lejuar, në gjuhën arabe quhet gibtatun. Në lidhje me këtë i Dërguari i Allahut s.a.v.s. ka thënë: Nuk bën të ketë zili (muslimani ndaj muslimanit) përveçse në dy raste: zili (lakmi) ndaj një njeriu të cilit Allahu i ka dhënë pasuri dhe ia ka mundësuar që atë pasuri ta shpenzojë në rrugë të Tij e për mirësi, dhe zili (qëllimmirë) ndaj një njeriu, të cilit Allahu i ka dhënë urtësi (dije), me të cilën dije ai punon dhe gjykon ndërmjet njerëzve.[14]

Pra, vetëm në këto dy raste lejohet zilia-lakmia qëllimmirë, sepse muslimani xhelozon me qëllim të mirë, që Allahu edhe atij tia mundësojë pasurinë dhe dijen, kurse hipokriti (munafiku) xhelozon me smirë, që Allahu ti largojë mirësinë tjetrit.



Porosia e kësaj sureje:

Kjo kaptinë përmban në vete disa porosi të mëdha hyjnore, ndër to:

- Të kërkuarit mbrojtje dhe ndihmë vetëm prej Allahut xh.sh. nga dëmi i çdo gjëje, përfshirë këtu njerëzit, exhinët, egërsirat, errësirën e natës, mbrojtjen nga dëmi i magjistarëve dhe të atyre që kanë zili të keqe. 

- Meqenëse zilia ishte mëkati i parë në qiell dhe i pari në tokë, dhe meqenëse idhujtarët xhelozuan të Dërguarin e Allahut për zbritjen e Shpalljes, si dhe hebrenjtë e të krishterët xhelozuan muslimanët dhe Islamin, kjo kaptinë dhe ajo En-Nas erdhën të radhitura në fund të Kuranit, për të na bërë me dije se xhelozi të tilla ndaj nesh do të ketë deri në Ditën e Kiametit, prandaj duhet të jemi të kujdesshëm dhe të kërkojmë mbrojtje prej smirës dhe xhelozisë së armiqve.

- Nëse na godet ndonjë fatkeqsi a diçka e ngjashme, duhet të mbështetemi tek Allahu me durim e përkushtim, dhe vetëm prej Tij të kërkojmë largimin e asaj të keqeje, e kurrsesi të mos kërkojmë një gjë të tillë nga magjistarët apo falltorët.



Përfundim:

Nga praktika e të Dërguarit të Allahut, kemi shumë thënie e lutje me të cilat mund të kërkojmë nga Allahu të na mbrojë prej dëmeve dhe të këqijave, e këtu do ti përmendim vetëm disa prej tyre. Ka thënë i Dërguari i Allahut: 

- Kërkoj mbrojtje me fjalët më të përsosura të Allahut nga hidhërimi i Tij, nga dëmi i robërve të Tij, nga vesveset e shejtanëve dhe nga prania e tyre.[15]

- O Zoti im, Njohës i së fshehtës dhe i së dukshmes, Krijues i qiejve dhe i Tokës, Zot i çdo sendi dhe Mbizotërues i saj. Dëshmoj se nuk ka të adhuruar tjetër përveç Teje. Kërkoj mbrojtjen Tënde nga e keqja e vetes sime, nga e keqja e shejtanit dhe nga shirku i tij, kërkoj të më mbrosh që vetvetes e as ndonjë muslimani të mos i bëj keq.[16]

- O Zoti im, kërkoj mbrojtjen Tënde nga brengat dhe dëshpërimi, nga paaftësia dhe dembelia, nga koprracia e frika si dhe nga zhytja në borxhe e mundjet e njerëzve.[17]

- I Dërguari a.s. për nipat e tij Hasanin dhe Husejnin, bënte këtë lutje: Lus Allahun me fjalët e Tij të plota që tju mbrojë nga çdo shejtan, nga çdo intrigë (e keqe) e tij dhe prej çdo syri të keq.[18]

- Transmeton Buhariu dhe autorët e të gjithë suneneve nga Aishja r.a. të ketë thënë: Çdoherë që i Dërguari a.s. binte në gjumë, u frynte shuplakave të tij dhe lexonte: (Kul huvallahu ehad), (Kul eudhu bi rabbil felek) dhe (Kul eudhu bi rabbi-n-nas), pastaj me shuplaka prekte (përshkonte) trupin a tij aq sa arrinte, duke filluar prej kokës dhe fytyrës së tij. Këtë veprim e përsëriste tri herë radhazi.[19]

- Po ashtu nga praktika e të Dërguarit a.s. është që, para se të biem në gjumë, të këndojmë suret El-Ihlas, El-Felek, En-Nas, dhe ajetul kursinë (tespih dovën-ajeti 255 i kaptinës El-Bekare), në mënyrë që të jemi të mbrojtur edhe në gjumë nga shqetësimet që mund të na i shkaktojnë djajtë dhe exhinët nëpërmjet ëndrrave të këqija.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] Ibn Kethir Tefsiruul Kuranil Adhim, vëll. IV, fq. 745

[2] Sejjid Kutb Fi Dhilalil Kuran vëll. VI, fq. 4006

[3] Fahruddin Er-Rraziu Et-Tefsirul Kebir-Mefatihul Gajb vëll. XXXII, fq. 187.

[4] Sejjid Kutb Fi Dhilalil Kuran, vëll. VI. fq.4008. 

[5] Emin Behrami Përkthimi dhe komentimi i El-Istiadhesë, El-Besmelesë dhe i suretu-l-Fatihasë, fq. 13, Prishtinë, 1998.

[6] Shevki Dajf Suretu Rrahman ve suver kisar, fq. 387

[7] Imam Fahruddin Er-Rraziu Et-Tefsirul Kebir-Mefatihul Gajb vëll 32, fq. 193.

[8] Muhammed esh-Shenkiti Advaul Bejan fi Idahil Kurani bil Kuran, vëll. IX, fq. 160, Bejrut, 1995. 

[9] Transmeton Tirmidhiu

[10] Transmetojnë Buhariu dhe Muslimi nga Ebu Hurejra.

[11] Transmetojnë Buhariu  vëll. 9/192 dhe Muslimi vëll. 4/1719

[12] Dr. Vehbete ez-Zuhajli Et-Tefsirul Munir vëll. XXX, fq. 476

[13] Kurtubiu, El Xhamiu li ahkamil Kuran vëll. XX, fq. 260

[14] Muhammed esh-Shenkiti Advaul bejan. Vëll. IX, fq. 164.

[15] Transmeton Ebu Davudi 4/12; Tirmidhiu 3/171.

[16] Transmeton Ebu Davudi 4/317; Tirmidhiu 3/142.

[17] Transmeton Buhariu 7/158.

[18] Transmeton Buhariu 4/119.

[19] E transmeton Buhariu nr. i hadithit 4729, vëll. IV, si dhe autorët e suneneve.

----------


## Klevis2000

*Komentimi i kaptinës En-Nas*



Þõáú ÃóÚõæÐõ ÈöÑóÈøö ÇáäøóÇÓ .ãóáößö ÇáäøóÇÓö. Åöáóåö ÇáäøóÇÓö. ãöäú ÔóÑøö ÇáúæóÓúæóÇÓö ÇáúÎóäøóÇÓö.

ÇáøóÐöí íõæóÓúæöÓõ Ýöí ÕõÏõæÑö ÇáäøóÇÓö. ãöäú ÇáúÌöäøóÉö æóÇáäøóÇÓö



*1. Thuaj Mbështetem (mbrohem) me Zotin e njerëzve!

2. Sunduesin e njerëzve

3. Të adhuruarin e njerëzve

4. Prej së keqes së përshpëritësit që fshihet

5. i cili pëshpërit në zemrat e njerëzve

6. qoftë ai pëshpëritësi (për të keq) nga exhinët ose nga njerëzit

                                                                                                                (En-Nas, 1-6)*

Kaptina En-Nas është kaptinë mekase-medinase, e zbritur pas asaj El-Felek dhe ka gjithsej 6 ajete. Në radhitjen e Mushafit mban numrin 114, do të thotë është e fundit.

Hasen el Basriu, Atai dhe Ikrimja, me mendimin e të cilëve pajtohen edhe shumica e dijetarëve si Ibn Xherir et Taberiu, Muhamed Abduhu, Muhamed Reshid Ridaja, Sejjid Kutbi, Muhamed Ali Sabuni etj., thonë se kjo sure është mekase, ndërsa Ibn Abbasi, Katadeja dhe një grup i konsiderueshëm i dijetarëve, përfshirë këtu edhe Ibn Merdevijen, Fahru Rraziun, Ibn Kethirin, Ebu Bekr el Xhezairiun etj, ashtu siç kemi theksuar te surja El-Felek, konsiderojnë se kjo sure ka zbritur në Medinë.



*Emërtimi i kësaj kaptine*

Kjo kaptinë është emërtuar En-Nas, sepse fjala En-Nas-Njerëzit është përmendur 5 herë në këtë sure. Kjo sure dhe ajo El-Felek quhen ndryshe edhe El-Muavedhetejn, pastaj El-Mukashkishetan etj., sepse janë kaptina që e pastrojnë besimtarin nga hipokrizia-dyfytyrësia, do të thotë janë kaptina që orientojnë drejt besimtarin se kujt duhet ti drejtohet për ndihmë dhe mbrojtje-pra Allahut xh.sh. kundër njerëzve të ligj, magjistarëve, falltorëve apo shejtanit, të cilët simbolizojnë të keqen dhe anën e errët të kësaj bote. 



*Vlera dhe shkaku i zbritjes së kësaj kaptine*

Lidhur me vlerën e pakontestueshme të kësaj sureje dhe të asaj paraprake El-Felek, si dhe shkakun e zbritjes, kemi folur më gjerësisht gjatë komentimit të kaptinës El-Felek, andaj nuk e shoh të udhës të përsëris po ato konstatime. Do të na mjaftonte të shtoja vetëm një transmetim, të cilin nuk e kemi përmendur tek komentimi i sures El-Felek e të cilin e transmeton Ibn Merdevije nga Muadh bin Xhebeli të ketë thënë: Isha me të Dërguarin e Allahut në një udhëtim, pastaj e falëm namazin e sabahut, në të cilin ai i lexoi: (Kul eudhu bi rabbil felek) dhe (Kul eudhu bi rabbi-n-nas), dhe pastaj më tha: O Muadh, a i dëgjove?  Po, ia ktheva unë, thotë Muadhi. Atëherë i Dërguari i Allahut më tha: Njerëzit kurrë nuk kanë lexuar diçka të ngjashme me këto.[1]



Lidhja e kësaj kaptine me atë paraprake (El-Felek)
Kjo kaptinë ka një lidhje shumë të ngushtë me atë paraprake (El-Felek) dhe është një vazhdim tematik e kuptimor, në të cilin tash kërkojmë mbrojtjen e Allahut nga intrigat e shejtanit dhe nga intrigat e njerëzve, të cilët shpifin e i përçajnë të tjerët. 

Sa i takon lidhjes së kësaj kaptine me atë El-Felek, Fahru Rraziu na sjell një mendim shumë interesant, duke thënë se në suren El-Felek kërkimi i mbrojtjes nga Allahu, i Cili është përmendur vetëm një herë: Thuaj: I mbështetem Zotit të agimit!, është nga tri gjëra: nga dëmi i errësirës, nga ata që fryjnë në nyja me qëllim të magjisë, dhe nga zilia (smira), kurse në suren En-Nas, janë përmendur tri cilësi të Allahut, me të cilat kërkohet mbrojtje: (Rabb, Melik dhe Ilah), dhe kërkimi i mbrojtjes është vetëm nga vesvesja-intriga e shejtanit. Sipas Rraziut, në kaptinën El-Felek rreziqet nga të cilat duhet të mbrohemi duke kërkuar mbrojtje dhe strehim tek Allahu, janë dukuri të jashtme, do të thotë se armiqësia mund të na kanoset vetëm nga jashtë, dhe si të tilla na jepet mundësia që ti parandalojmë me kohë - ose nëse tashmë na kanë kapluar, mund ti largojmë, kurse në këtë sure (En-Nas), rreziku është kryesisht nga brenda, do të thotë nga brendia jonë shpirtërore-psiko-fizike[2], sepse kemi të bëjmë me vesveset-intrigat e shejtanit, i cili na sheh ne, përderisa ne nuk mund ta shohim atë siç na tregon Allahu xh.sh. në Kuran: Vërtet ai dhe shoqëria e tij ju sheh, ndërsa ju nuk e shihni. [3]

Se lidhja mes sureve në Kuran prej fillimit e deri në fund, është hyjnore, dëshmon edhe lidhja në mes sures së fundit (En-Nas) dhe asaj të pares (El-Fatiha), sepse vërejmë se në ajetin e 4 t të saj kërkohet ndihmë vetëm prej Allahut xh.sh. (Ijjake nabudu ve ijjake nestein-Vetëm Ty të adhurojmë dhe vetëm prej Teje ndihmë kërkojmë), ndërsa krejt në fund të radhitjes të sureve në Mushaf, në të dy suret e fundit (El-Felek dhe En-Nas), Allahu xh.sh. na urdhëron po ashtu të kërkojmë ndihmë e mbrojtje vetëm prej Tij, nga shumë të liga dhe të këqija të kësaj bote, të dukshme e të padukshme, prej të ligave të njerëzve dhe të exhinëve.



*Koment:

Þõáú ÃóÚõæÐõ ÈöÑóÈøö ÇáäøóÇÓ .ãóáößö ÇáäøóÇÓö. Åöáóåö ÇáäøóÇÓö

1. Thuaj Mbështetem (mbrohem) me Zotin e njerëzve!

2. Sunduesin e njerëzve

3. Të adhuruarin e njerëzve*

Në fillim të kësaj kaptine fisnike janë përmendur tri cilësi të Allahut xh.sh., të cilat dëftojnë për madhështinë e Tij: (Zot i njerëzve, Sundues i njerëzve dhe I adhuruar i njerëzve). Këto tri cilësi të Allahut janë të përmendura po ashtu edhe në suren e parë të radhitjes së Mushafit-(El-Fatiha) , në ajetet e para: (Elhamdu lil-lahi rabbil alemin, er-Rrahmani Rrahim, maliki jevmi din), që tregon edhe një herë për një lidhje të përkryer hyjnore të këtyre sureve, që nga fillimi e deri në fund.

Në të njëjtën kohë, cekja e këtyre tri cilësive hyjnore dëshmon për një nderim të veçantë ndaj njeriut si një krijesë e dashur e Allahut. Vetë veçimi si Zot, Sundues dhe I adhuruar i njerëzve, megjithë faktin se Allahu është Zot i botëve dhe i tërë asaj që shohim dhe nuk shohim, shpreh lidhjen e ngushtë, e cila duhet të ekzistojë në mes njeriut dhe Zotit të madhërishëm, si dhe fisnikërimin e nderimin që i është bërë njeriut nga ana e Krijuesit. 

Fjala Rabb do të thotë Zot, zotëri, kujdestar, edukues, etj., me të cilën nënkuptojmë se vetëm Allahut, i Cili na ka krijuar, na edukon dhe na mbikëqyr, duhet ti drejtohemi për ndihmë e mbrojtje nga shejtani dhe nga çdo e keqe.

Fjala Melik, do të thotë Sundues, zotërues, posedues etj. Po ashtu edhe kjo fjalë shpreh dallimin dhe veçimin e njeriut, i cili duhet ta konsiderojë Allahun xh.sh. si sundues të tij, ani pse Ai është Sundues i botëve dhe i Ditës së Gjykimit. 

Në nocionet tona fjala melik shpreh edhe kuptimin mbret, por mbretëria njerëzore herët a vonë do ti nënshtrohet shkatërrimit, kurse mbretëria hyjnore e Zotit është e përhershme, siç na dëfton Vetë Allahu xh.sh. 

I kujt është pushteti sot? (bëhet pyetja). I All-llahut, i Atij që është një, i Fuqiplotit (është përgjigjja)! (Gafir, 16)

Prandaj, ky Zot, Sundues e zotërues, është i Vetmi që meriton të adhurohet nga njerëzit dhe nga të gjitha krijesat e tjera, sepse sundimi i vërtetë i takon vetëm Allahut, i Cili në Kuran thotë:

I Tij është pushteti në qiej e në Tokë, Ai jep jetë dhe Ai jep vdekje, dhe Ai ka fuqi për çdo send. (El-Hadid, 2)

Dhe në fund Allahu xh.sh. përmend termin Ilahin-nas-I adhuruar i njerëzve, ani pse Ai është i adhuruari i të gjitha krijesave. Komentatorët këtu kanë tërhequr një paralele duke thënë se me dy cilësitë e para mund të cilësohen edhe njerëzit, si fjala vjen rabbul bejt-zot i shtëpisë, apo melikul bilad-sundues-mbret i një populli a vendi, por është e pamundur që dikush, përveç Tij, të ketë cilësinë e të adhuruarit me të drejtë Ilahin-nas, sepse Ai është që krijoi gjithçka nga mosqenia, dhe vetëm Atij i takon adhurimi.



. ãöäú ÔóÑøö ÇáúæóÓúæóÇÓö ÇáúÎóäøóÇÓö.ÇáøóÐöí íõæóÓúæöÓõ Ýöí ÕõÏõæÑö ÇáäøóÇÓö. ãöäú ÇáúÌöäøóÉö æóÇáäøóÇÓö

*4. Prej së keqes së përshpëritësit që fshihet

5. i cili pëshpërit në zemrat e njerëzve

6. qoftë ai pëshpëritësi (për të keq) nga exhinët ose nga njerëzit*

Që të trija këto ajete, në përgjithësi flasin rreth intrigave dhe cytjeve të shejtanit, i cili mbjell huti e dyshime në zemrat e njerëzve. 

Fjala El-Vesvas këtu aludon shejtanin, ndërsa  fjala vesvese nënkupton pëshpëritjen, fjalën e folur me zë shumë të ulët, kurse fjala El-Hannas do të thotë diçka që fshihet dhe humb shpejt, që po ashtu aludon shejtanin, i cili në momentet kur besimtari e përmend Allahun, fshihet dhe largohet me të shpejtë, kurse kur besimtari harron dhe nuk e përmend Allahun, ai kthehet dhe i pëshpërit njeriut në mendjen dhe zemrën e tij mendime të dëmshme, të cilat e largojnë nga adhurimi i Allahut xh.sh.

Për këtë ka treguar i Dërguari i Allahut  kur thotë: Shejtani qëndron mbi zemrën e njeriut; kur njeriu e përmend Allahun, ai (shejtani) tërhiqet (zmbrapset), ndërsa kur njeriu e harron (Allahun), ai (shejtani) i pëshpërit mendime të këqija.

Allahu xh.sh., qysh me kohë na ka paralajmëruar për rrezikun e madh që na kanoset nga shejtani, meqenëse ai xhelozoi dhe bëri smirë edhe ndaj babait tonë të pare, Ademit a.s., duke e mashtruar dhe shtyrë në gabimin e parë, dhe duke mos përfillur porosinë e Krijuesit, ra në grackën e shejtanit dukë hëngër nga pema e ndaluar në Xhennet.

Allahu xh.sh. na ka treguar qartë se shejtani është armiku ynë i përbetuar, kur për të në Kuran thotë: O bijt e Ademit, po a nuk ua dërgova porosinë që të mos e dëgjoni (pasoni) djallin, se me të vërtetë ai është armiku juaj i hapët!? (Jasin, 60).

Megjithëse njerëzit janë të vetëdijshëm për këtë armiqësi të djallit, e cila do të vazhdojë e tillë deri në fundin e kësaj bote, shumica e njerëzve nuk çajnë kokën për këtë burim të përhershëm të rrezikut, i cili rezulton me dobësimin e imanit, e në raste të shpeshta edhe me humbjen e tërësishme të tij. Ky pra është shejtani i mallkuar, i cili vepron fshehurazi, dhe në mënyrë tinzare gjuan helmin e tij duke pëshpëritur në zemrat tona e duke na cytur për punë të këqija, të cilat janë në kundërshtim edhe me vetë natyrën tonë njerëzore.

Ata njerëz që i ka mashtruar shejtani në këtë botë kur të dalin nesër para Allahut për tu ballafaquar me veprat e tyre të shëmtuara, do të mundohen që këtë faj tia hedhin shejtanit se ai i paskësh mashtruar, por ja se çfarë u thotë të tillëve shejtani: E pasi të jetë kryer çështja (dhënia e Llogarisë) djalli (u mban xhehennemlinjve ligjëratën e dëshpëruar e), u thotë: Vërtet, All-llahu ju pat dhënë premtim të vërtetë. Edhe unë ju pata premtuar, por ju tradhtova. Po unë nuk pata kurrfarë pushteti ndaj jush (që t'ju detyroja), përpos që ju thirra (në rrugë të gabuar), e ju m'u përgjigjët; atëherë, pra, mos më fajësoni (qortoni) mua, po fajësojeni veten tuaj. Unë nuk mund t'ju shpëtoj (ndihmoj) ju, e as ju nuk mund të më shpëtoni (ndihmoni) mua. Unë e mohoj shoqërimin tuaj që më bëtë mua më parë (më adhuruat në vend të Zotit). S'ka dyshim, pabesimtarët kanë dënim të dhembshëm. (Ibrahim, 22).



*Ndikimet e shejtanit*

Zemra dhe mendja e njeriut janë fushëbetejë në të cilën zhvillohen dyluftimet e ashpra në mes së mirës dhe së keqes. Këto të dyja janë ato që sulmohen më së tepërmi nga shejtani, me qëllim të shtrirjes së ndikimit të tij helmues, me të cilin ky i mallkuar fut dyshime dhe huti. Fjalët, cytjet dhe pëshpëritjet e tij janë të kobshme për atë që u nënshtrohet ndikimeve të tyre, sepse njeriun e shtyjnë në mëkate të pandërprera, në një jetë të shfrenuar e të pamoralshme, e shtyjnë në mosbesim, në mendjemadhësi dhe në çdo gjë të keqe, andaj nuk është e rastësishme që Allahu xh.sh. deshi që njerëzimit në këtë sure, të fundit në radhitjen e Mushafit, tia tërheqë vërejtjen për rrezikun e madh që i kanoset nga shejtani.

Shejtani e diti se arma më e fortë e tij kundër njerëzve është mbjellja e dyshimit dhe e kuptoi se kjo arrihet më së lehti duke futur vesvese, pëshpëritje dhe cytje në zemrat e tyre. Dhe, vërtet, shejtani i hyri vendosmërisht këtij misioni të tij që në zemrat e besimtarëve të mbjellë dyshime ndaj fesë së tyre dhe ndaj çdo gjëje tjetër me vlerë, dhe mund të themi se ai në shumë raste ka pasur sukses të plotë.[4] 

Shejtani i mallkuar e ka mundësinë që tek njeriu të ndikojë drejpërdrejtë nëpërmjet sistemit nervor, duke ndikuar që personi i atakuar nga ai, të humbë arsyen e shëndoshë dhe të mos logjikojë drejt. Në lidhje me këtë ndikim të tij, ka treguar edhe i Dërguari i Allahut xh.sh., i Cili ka thënë: Vërtet shejtani (djalli) qarkullon nëpër njeriun sikur gjaku që qarkullon nëpër dej (damarë).

Por nuk janë vetëm exhinët e djallëzuar dhe djajtë ata që fusin intriga e huti në mesin e njerëzve. Fatkeqësisht këtë rol destruktiv e luajnë edhe disa njerëz, që shpirtin e kanë të lig. Detyra dhe roli i i tyre është që të fusin përçarje në mesin e njerëzve të tjerë, duke u bërë në këtë mënyrë krah i djathtë i shejtanit. Mbase ky ngatërrestar dhe shpirtlig prej njerëzve, mund të jetë shumë më i rrezikshëm se edhe vetë shejtani, sepse ky në dallim nga ai, vepron haptazi, dhe të përgatit kurthe e komplote, dhe kjo gjoja duke të këshilluar për të mirë. Prandaj duhet të jemi shumë të kujdesshëm ndaj të tillëve, sepse Allahu xh.sh. na ka tërhequr vërejtjen që të kërkojmë ndihmën e Tij edhe prej njerëzve të këqij kur këtë sure po edhe krejt Kuranin e përfundon me këtë këshillë për të kërkuar mbrojtjen dhe ndihmën e Allahut: Prej së keqes së përshpëritësit që fshihet, i cili pëshpërit në zemrat e njerëzve, qoftë ai pëshpëritësi (për të keq) nga exhinët ose nga njerëzit.



*Porosia e kësaj sureje*


- Në këtë sure, Allahu xh.sh. i bëri një nderim të veçantë gjinisë njerëzore, kur Veten e quajti Zot i njerëzve, Sundues i njerëzve dhe I Adhuruar i njerëzve, ani pse Ai është Zot, Sundues dhe I Adhuruar i të gjitha krijesave të këtij Universi.

- Domosdoshmëria e kërkimit të mbrojtjes nga Allahu xh.sh. prej dëmeve të shejtanit, dhe prej atyre njerëzve shpitkëqij, të cilët janë po aq të rrezikshëm sa edhe vetë shejtani, sepse shejtani duke të pëshpëritur fshehurazi, të ngacmon me mendime të këqija, kurse njeriu i keq, i cili të paraqitet si këshillues i mirë, të armiqëson haptazi me të tjerët, duke futur dyshime në mendjen tënde për të tjerët.

- Mënyra më e mirë për tu mbrojtur nga ndikimet e liga të shejtanit, është të përmendurit e Allahut dhe të mbështeturit tek Ai, sepse në momentet kur njeriu e përmend Allahun, shejtani nuk mund të ndikojë, ndërsa kur ai e harron Krijuesin e tij, ai e ngacmon. 

Allahu xh.sh. thotë: Thuaj: O Zoti im, e kërkoj ndihmën Tënde për të më mbrojtur nga ngacmimet e shejtanit, O Zoti im, kërkoj ndihmën tënde edhe nga prania e tyre (shejtanëve) tek unë. (El-Muminun, 97-98)

dhe:

 Nëse shejtani të godet me ndonjë ves të keq, atëherë kërko ndihmën (mbrojtjen) e Allahut (El-Aëraf, 200)

- Allahu xh.sh. na ka paralajmëruar se shejtanit i ka lënë në dorë mundësinë që të largojë sa më shumë njerëz nga rruga e drejtë, por në anën tjetër Allahu i Plotfuqishëm, gjithashtu na ka treguar se, nëse besimtari ka në dorë armën me të cilën e ka pajisur Ai  Imanin dhe përkushtimin ndaj Krijuesit, atëherë shejtani është i pafuqishëm ndaj tij dhe nuk mund ti sjellë kurrfarë dëmi:

Vërtet ai (shejtani) nuk ka kurrfarë fuqie kundër atyre që besuan dhe i janë mbështetur Zotit të tyre. (En-Nahl, 99), sepse fuqia e Imanit është një digë e fortë mbrojtëse përballë intrigave të shejtanit. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] Imam Sujutiu Ed-Durrul menthur, vëll. 8, fq. 685.

[2] Fahru Rraziu Mefatihul Gajbi, vëll. 32, fq. 199.

[3] Esh-Shenkiti Advaul Bejan, vëll. 9. fq. 183, Bejrut 1995.

[4] Kjo vlen edhe për ne, besimtarët e fesë islame në Kosovë dhe të mbarë trojeve shqiptare. Ne thuajse jemi tëhuajësuar nga identiteti ynë fetar, andaj nuk prekemi apo nuk inatosemi fare kur dikush na i fyen haptazi ndjenjat tona fetare. Shumica prej nesh i mbyllim sytë kur grupe dhe shoqata të ndryshme të krishtera, të ndihmuara edhe nga hipokritët tanë, propagandojnë haptazi idenë për konvertimin e shqiptarëve muslimanë në të krishterë, me pretekstin banal - Kështu e do Perëndimi!, ose Duhet tu kthehemi rrënjëve tona!. Kjo nënkupton faktin se Perëndimi na paskësh ndihmuar me qëllim që të na ndërrojë fenë e jo të na çlirojë nga sundimi sllav. Jam i bindur e mbase edhe koha që do të vijë do ta dëshmojë, se kjo indolencë dhe kjo neglizhencë jona, do të na hakmerret keq në të ardhmen dhe për këto veprime tona të pamatura, nesër do të japim llogari para Krijuesit

----------


## Klevis2000

*Kaptina En-Nebeë ose Amme* është kaptinë mekase, ka gjithsej 40 ajete dhe ka zbritur pas kaptinës El-Mearixh. Në radhitjen e Mushafit mban numrin rendor 78.

Transmetojnë Ibn Durejsi, Nuhasi, Ibn Merdevije dhe Bejhekiu nga Ibn Abbasi të ketë thënë: Ka zbritur kaptina Amme jetesaelune në Mekë. Ibn Merdevije transmeton  të njëjtin transmetim edhe nga Ibn Zubejri.[1]



*Emërtimi i kësaj sureje*

Kjo sure është emërtuar me këtë emrin En-Nebeë, sepse në të bëhet fjalë për një lajm shumë të rëndësishëm, e ai është momenti i kataklizmës - Kiameti dhe ringjallja.



Lidhmëria kuptimore e kaptinës En Nebeë me atë paraprake El Murselat

Si në mes çdo kaptine të Kuranit që ekziston lidhmëria kuptimore, poashtu shohim se edhe në mes sures En-Nebeë dhe asaj paraprake El-Murselat ekziston një lidhmëri e mrekullueshme kuptimore, po edhe tematike.

Kaptina El-Murselat fillon me betimet e Allahut: 

Betohem në (engjëjt ose erërat) që dërgohen njëri pas tjetrit (pandërprerë), betohem në ata që shfaqen si stuhia e rrëmbimshme (duke kryer urdhrat e Zotit), betohem në engjëjt që u është besuar sjellja e shpalljeve, dhe pastaj dallojnë qartë (të vërtetën nga e pavërteta), dhe që përcjellin këshillat (libra të Zotit, te pejgamberët), si arsyetim ose si vërejtje, ska dyshim se ajo që premtoheni (Dita e Gjykimit) gjithësesi ka për të ndodhur (El Murselat 1-7), 

betime këto që kishin të bënin me shenjat e Ditës së Gjykimit e të cilat idhujtarët i përgënjeshtronin.

Fundi i ajetit: ska dyshim se ajo që premtoheni (Dita e Gjykimit) gjithësesi ka për të ndodhur  është përgjigje e betimeve të mëparshme të Allahut, se ajo ditë të cilën ju, mohues, po e përgënjeshtroni, patjetër do të vijë dhe do të jetë një realitet. Për tua sqaruar edhe më afër këtë realitet se si do të ndodhë, Allahu xh. sh. vazhdon më tutje të përmendë shenjat e kësaj ndodhie të madhe, në ajetet vijuese:

Kur yjet të shuhen (zymtohen), dhe kur qielli të hapet, dhe kur kodrat të copëtohen, dhe kur të dërguarve u është caktuar koha (për të dëshmuar). E për cilën ditë atyre u është caktuar koha? Për Ditën e Gjykimit (kur drejtësia e Zotit ndan të mirën nga e keqja). E ku e di ti se çka është Dita e Gjykimit? Atë ditë është mjerim për ata që përgënjeshtruan. (El Murselat 8-15).

Duke u nisur nga tërë kjo, është plotësisht e arsyeshme dhe e logjikshme që kaptina që do të pasonte, në këtë rast ajo En Nebeë, të sqaronte se çështë vërtet Dita e Gjykimit.

Nëse ndalemi dhe analizojmë ajetet 12-14 të kaptinës El-Murselatë:

E për cilën ditë atyre u është caktuar koha? Për Ditën e Gjykimit (kur drejtësia e Zotit ndan të mirën nga e keqja). E ku e di ti se çka është Dita e Gjykimit?, do të shohim se kurdo që Allahu xh.sh. ka cekur fjalën Ve ma edrake, menjëherë ka pasuar sqarimi prej të Plotfuqishmit se për se është fjala, në këtë rast në suren vijuese En Nebeë ka ardhur sqarimi se Dita e Gjykimit është një ndodhi e madhe, një lajm i madh e tronditës, dhe është një ditë e caktuar:

Ska dyshim se dita e gjykimit është caktuar. Është ditë që i fryhet Surit, e ju vini grupe-grupe. (En Nebeë  17-18)

Ndërsa, sa herë që në Kuran është përdorur kjo fjalë në trajtën e kohës së ardhme Ve ma judrike, atëherë ajo gjë nuk është sqaruar dhe ka mbetur enigmë ose një sekret prej sekreteve të Allahut.

Kaptina Amme ka lidhmëri tjetër stilistike në ajete me suren paraprake El-Murselat, siç e shohim edhe nga ajetet në vijim. P.sh. në suren El-Murselat ajetet 25-26, thuhet:  A nuk e bëmë Ne tokën që në gjirin e vet mban, të gjallë e të vdekur, kurse në suren En-Nebeë ajeti 6, thuhet:  A nuk e bëmë Ne tokën të përshtatshme (për jetë).



Përmbajtje e shkurtër e kësaj kaptine
Përgjithësisht, tematika e kësaj kaptine rikonfirmon besimin në ringjalljen pas vdekjes, që e kontestonin idhujtarët. Për ta përforcuar faktin se Kiameti vërtet dhe patjetër do të ndodhë, Allahu xh. sh. sjell argumente të pakontestueshme të fuqisë së Tij absolute, kur thuajse në formë pyetjeje sikur u drejtohet mohuesve të kësaj dite: Si nuk besoni në ringjalljen kur:

 A nuk e bëmë Ne tokën si shtrojë të përshtatshme (për jetë), dhe (a nuk i bëmë-ngulitëm) kodrat sikur shtylla (përforcuese në tokë)?  (En-Nebeë, 6-7)

I Gjithëfuqishmi pas këtyre pyetjeve varg, që dëshmojnë në të njëjtën kohë se Ai është krijues, ricek ringjalljen dhe ditën e caktuar (Jevmul Fasl), ditën kur i fryhet Surit dhe kur çdo krijesë do të dalë para Madhërisë së Tij për të dhënë llogari.

Më pas në vazhdim të kësaj kaptine flitet për Xhehennemin si vendstrehim dhe vendqëndrim i pabesimtarëve, përshkruhen vuajtjet dhe mundimet që do ti përjetojnë ata që mohuan urdhrat e Allahut, kurse në vazhdim flitet edhe për besimtarët e devotshëm, për të mirat dhe kënaqësitë që janë përgatitur për ta në Xhennet.

Kjo kaptinë përfundon me një skenë të tmerrshme e të llahtarshme të asaj dite të vështirë, kur femohuesit më tepër do të dëshironin të ishin pluhur (dhé), sesa të japin llogari për të gjitha ligësitë dhe të paudhat që punuan gjatë jetës së kësaj bote.





Koment:



عَمَّ يَتَسَاءَلُونَ عَنْ النَّبَإِ الْعَظِيم الَّذِي هُمْ فِيهِ مُخْتَلِفُون كَلاَّ سَيَعْلَمُونَ ثُمَّ كَلاَّ سَيَعْلَمُونَ

*
1.Për çfarë e pyesin ata (mohuesit) njëri-tjetrin?

2. Rreth lajmit të madh? 

3. për të cilin ata kanë mendime të ndryshme (kundërthënie). 

4. Jo, (mos të pyesin) sepse ata sigurisht (një ditë) do ta kuptojnë!

5. Dhe, gjithsesi (bindshëm) do ta kuptojnë (se ringjallja dhe Dita e Gjykimit janë realitet)! 

 (En-Nebeë, 1-5)*



Idhujtarët kurejshitë, të ballafaquar me një realitet krejtësisht të ri me paraqitjen e Muhamedit a.s., si i dërguar i Allahut, me një fe që për ta ishte risi, nga e cila shihnin rrezikun e zhvlerësimit të fesë së tyre pagane, stërgjyshore, nuk mund të imagjinonin se një njeri i rëndomtë e i thjeshtë nga mesi i tyre të mund të ishte i zgjedhur prej Allahut si i dërguar. Madje, ata kurrsesi të bindeshin se predikimet e Muhammedit a.s. për ringjalljen dhe jetën pas vdekjes, mund të ishin të vërteta, aq më parë kur kishin bindjen e paluhatshme se vetëm koha mund ti shkatërronte, ashtu siç na i përshkruan edhe Kurani:

Ata (idhujtarët) thanë: Nuk ka tjetër, vetëm se kjo jeta jonë në këtë botë, po vdesim dhe po lindemi dhe asgjë nuk na shkatërron tjetër pos kohës. Ata për këtë nuk dinë asgjë, ata vetëm fantazojnë. (El-Xhathije, 24)

dhe në ajetin tjetër:

Ata (idhujtarët) thanë: Nuk ka tjetër, vetëm kjo jeta jonë në këtë botë, dhe ne nuk do të ringjallemi. (El-Enamë, 29)

Mu për këtë arsye Allahu xh.sh. si kundërpërgjigje ndaj pohimeve të tyre të mësipërme, për tua bërë të qartë se vdekja do ti mbërrijë dhe se do të ringjallen zbriti këtë sure, e cila flet për lajmin e madh, për lajmin tronditës e të llahtarshëm të Ditës së Gjykimit.

Fjala Nebeë, edhe pse mund të përkthehet me fjalën lajm, ka një domethënie shumë më të gjerë, sepse nuk është fjala vetëm për një lajm të rëndomtë, por për një ngjarje të madhe, një ndodhi tronditëse, për një kumt të jashtëzakonshëm, pra fjala është për ringjalljen dhe Ditën e Gjykimit. 

Në lidhje me natyrën e lajmit të madh e të rëndësishëm, të gjithë dijetarët pajtohen se ky lajm është Ringjallja, Jeta pas vdekjes ose Dita e Gjykimit. Këtë mendim e ndajnë mufessirët më të mëdhenj me në krye Taberiun, Vahidiun, Bejdaviun, Nesefiun, dhe shumë të tjerë, kurse Muxhahidi, Abdurrezak Sanani, Mukatili dhe Ferrau, mendojnë se fjala Lajm i madh ka të bëjë me vetë Kuranin, i cili bart në vete lajme të jashtëzakonshme. Kurani është lajm i madh, sepse, sipas këtyre dijetarëve, idhujtarët e cilësuan atë si magji, poezi etj.

Është shumë e qartë se ata që kishin mospajtime mendimesh sa i përket këtij lajmi të madh, janë idhujtarët mekas, po edhe grupet e ndryshme të të krishterëve dhe të çifutëve. Përderisa idhujtarët mohonin kategorikisht jetën pas vdekjes, sepse mendonin se jetojnë e vdesin dhe nuk i shkatërron asgjë tjetër përveç kohës, grupet e ndryshme të Ehli Kitabit, mendonin se do të ketë vetëm ringjallje shpirtërore, por jo edhe fizike.

Prandaj si kundërpërgjigje ndaj këtyre kundërthënieve të palogjikshme të tyre, Allahu sjell kërcënimin e Tij hyjnor në ajetet 4 dhe 5 të po kësaj kaptine: 

كَلاَّ سَيَعْلَمُونَ ثُمَّ كَلاَّ سَيَعْلَمُونَ
Jo, (mos të pyesin) sepse ata sigurisht (një ditë) do ta kuptojnë, Dhe, gjithsesi (bindshëm) do ta kuptojnë (se ringjallja dhe Dita e Gjykimit janë realitet) 

Tefsirologët më eminentë gjatë komentimit të këtyre dy ajeteve, thonë se pjesëza kel-la, paraqet një kërcënim të hapur ndaj atyre që mohojnë ringjalljen dhe nuk besojnë në fuqinë e Allahut. 

Madhështia e mrekullisë stilistike kuranore ripërsëritet në ajetin 5, ku ripërsëritet kërcënimi, por tash edhe më fuqishëm dhe më ashpër:

ثُمَّ كلاَّ سَيَعْلَمُونَ
Dhe, gjithsesi (bindshëm) do ta kuptojnë (se ringjallja dhe Dita e Gjykimit janë realitet), që do të thotë se atë që ju, o pabesimtarë, e mohoni, do ta përjetoni patjetër.

Disa të tjerë mendojnë se ajeti i 4-t:

 Jo,(mos të pyesin) sepse ata sigurisht (një ditë) do ta kuptojnë, ka të bëjë me besimtarët që do ta kuptojnë se ajo që e besuan në lidhje me vdekjen dhe ringjalljen, vërtet u bë realitet, kurse ajeti i 5-të:

 Dhe, gjithsesi (bindshëm) do ta kuptojnë (se ringjallja dhe Dita e Gjykimit janë realitet), nënkupton pabesimtarët që e mohuan kategorikisht ringjalljen pas vdekjes, dhe ky moment do të jetë ballafaqimi më i hidhur i tyre me të vërtetën që e kundërshtuan haptazi.

Dijetari i mirënjohur bashkëkohor, Sharaviu, në lidhje me ajetin e 4-të: 

 Jo, (mos të pyesin) sepse ata sigurisht (një ditë) do ta kuptojnë, 

thotë: Të gjithë njerëzit, besimtarë ose pabesimtarë, në momentet e dorëzimit të shpirtit, pra para vdekjes, do të ndeshen me një botë tjetër të panjohur për ta, botë e cila deri atëherë ka qenë imagjinative, i shohin melaiket e Allahut, shohin vendin se ku do të qëndrojnë në jetën e Berzahut etj (jetën në varreza, një jetë në mes kësaj jete dhe ringjalljes në të cilën nuk mbretërojnë ligjet e kohës). Në lidhje me këtë, Allahu xh. sh. në Kuran thotë:

(I thuhet) Ti ishe në një huti nga kjo (ditë) e Ne ta hoqëm perden (para syve tu) dhe tash ti sheh shumë mprehtë. (Kaf, 22).

Do të thotë aty për aty njeriu kalon në një dimension të ri të jetës. Besimtarët e vërtetë, të qetë dhe me një prehje shpirtërore presin shpërblimin e merituar gjatë jetës në Berzah, kurse pabesimtarët do ti kaplojë tmerri e llahtari, sepse iluzionet e tyre se pas vdekjes më nuk do të ketë as jetë e as ringjallje, do të shemben ashtu siç shembet kështjella prej rërës. Të dyja grupet do ta shohim me sytë e tyre këtë realitet, i cili tashmë është bërë ajnul jekiin- pamje e sigurt, që më parë në jetën e kësaj bote për ta ishte vetëm Ilmul jekiin-dije e sigurt, kurse ajeti i pestë:  Dhe, gjithsesi (bindshëm) do ta kuptojnë (se ringjallja dhe Dita e Gjykimit janë realitet)

flet për momentin kur pabesimtarët pas dhënies së llogarisë, do të hidhen në zjarrin e Xhehennemit, dhe do ta kuptojnë bindshën edhe një herë se ishin në një humbje të vërtetë, dhe tash i pret përjetimi fizik i dënimit që do ta shijojnë, dhe kjo tashmë është hakkul jekiin-e vërtetë e sigurtë një realitet përjetues me të gjitha gjymtyrët. 



أَلَمْ نَجْعَلِ الأَرْضَ مِهَادًا

وَالْجِبَالَ أَوْتَادًا

 وَخَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا

 وَجَعَلْنَا نَوْمَكُمْ سُبَاتًا

وَجَعَلْنَا اللَّيْلَ لِبَاسًا
 وَجَعَلْنَا النَّهَارَ مَعَاشًا


*6. A nuk e bëmë Ne tokën si shtrojë të përshtatshme (për jetë),

7.  Dhe (a nuk i bëmë-ngulitëm) kodrat sikur shtylla (përforcuese në tokë)? 

8. Ne u krijuam juve në çifte.

9. dhe gjumin tuaj jua bëmë për pushim. 

10. dhe natën jua bëmë mbulesë (si rrobat). 

11. ndërsa ditën e bëmë për gjallërim. 

(En-Nebeë,  6-11)*

Në vazhdim të kaptinës, i Lartmadhërishmi, për ti bindur të gjithë ata që mohojnë momentin e kataklizmës dhe ringjalljen, d.t.th. Lajmin e madh për të cilin kanë mendime të ndryshme kundërthënëse, ua rikujton dhuntitë e Tij për njerëzimin. Të gjitha këto të mira të panumërta, dëshmojnë qartë se pabesimtarëtmohuesit janë në humbje të madhe, përderisa nuk besojnë se të gjitha këto argumente flasin për një të vërtetë të madhe që do të ndodhë.

Karakteristikë e veçantë e këtyre ajeteve që jemi duke i komentuar, është se ato flasin për argumente të ndjeshme e të prekshme, argumente lëndore, me të cilat ndërlidhet jeta jonë e përditshme. Këto ajete janë një shëti e shkurtër në këtë ekzistencë me pamje e tablo të ndryshme; janë ajete të cilat në formë pyetjesh flasin, dëftojnë dhe në të njëjtën kohë argumentojnë; janë ajete që zgjojnë ndërgjegjen dhe zemrën e fjetur nga intrigat e shejtanit; janë ajete që rikthejnë freskinë në arsyen e njerëzve që të kuptojnë se kush janë ata në të vërtetë, përse janë në këtë botë, përse jetojnë, përse duhet të vdesin? etj



أَلَمْ نَجْعَلِ الأَرْضَ مِهَادًا
*6. A nuk e bëmë Ne tokën si shtrojë të përshtatshme (për jetë).*

Toka si një ndër nëntë planetët e sistemit tonë diellor, megjithëse shumë e vogël, në krahasim me planetët e tjerë në këtë gjithësi, prapëseprapë është më e dashura dhe më tërheqësja për ne. A thua përse? Çrëndësi ka ajo për ne?

Përgjigja e vetme është se toka është nëna, shtëpia dhe foleja jonë. Nga elementet e kësaj toke u krijuam, në këtë tokë u lindëm, në të do të vdesim dhe po nga kjo tokë do të ringjallemi përsëri, siç thotë i Plotfuqishmi Allah në Librin e Tij të shenjtë:

 Ne prej saj (tokës) ju krijuam, në të do tju kthejmë përsëri, dhe prej saj do t'ju nxjerrim edhe një herë. (Ta Ha, 55)

Në këtë tokë filloi jetën e vet raca njerëzore, në këtë tokë Allahu xh.sh. dërgoi shpalljet hyjnore nëpërmjet të dërguarve të Tij besnikë. Në të, për herë të parë ra në sexhde balli i njeriut-Ademi a.s., dhe, në të, do të jehojë deri në momentet e fundit të kësaj ekzistencefjala Allahu ekber, la ilahe il-lall-llahAllahu është më i Madhi, ska zot përveç Allahut, sepse ky është Vullneti i Krijuesit tonë, i Lartësuar dhe i zhveshur qoftë nga çdo e metë.

Dhe, këtë tokë Allahu e bëri të përshtatshme për jetesën tonë, e bëri tamam sikur djep në të cilin pushon dhe fle foshnja. Ky zatën është edhe njëri prej kuptimeve të këtij ajeti. Mu për këtë arsye Allahu xh.sh. u drejtohet mohuesve në formë pyetjeje: A nuk e bëmë Ne tokën si shtrojë të përshtatshme (për jetë) 

Dihet se pozita e volitshme e tokës në radhitjen planetare në kuadër të sistemit diellor ka bërë që ajo vërtet të jetë e përshtatshme për jetesë. Nuk është as shumë afër diellit në mënyrë që në të të mbretërojnë temperatura të larta tropike, të cilat do ta bënin avullimin e ujit nëpër oqeane me se do të pamundësohej jeta në të, po nuk është as fort larg tij në mënyrë që nga temperaturat e ulta, toka dhe oqeanët të shndërroheshin në akullnaja në të cilat kushte, jeta do të ishte prapë e pamundshme. Por deshi i Madhi Zot që toka të jetë në pjerrtësinë vertikale prej 23,5 shkallësh, e cila i mundëson jetën dhe gjallërinë e një bote të tërë organike dhe inorganike, një bote dhe një natyre të shumëllojshme të florës dhe faunës, të cilën mund ta hasim në çdo hap në këtë tokë.

Pastaj Allahu xh.sh. thotë: 



وَالْجِبَالَ أَوْتَادًا
*7. Dhe (a nuk i bëmë-ngulitëm) kodrat sikur shtylla (përforcuese në tokë)?.*

A thua çsynohet me këtë ajet? Përse Allahu xh.sh. na sjell si shembull kodrat? Çrëndësi kanë ato për ne dhe përgjithësisht për tokën si planet?

Tash, vetëm tash vonë, në këtë shekull, pasi njeriu arriti lartësitë qiellore me anën e fluturakeve të ndryshme, raketave e satelitëve, arriti të fotografojë dhe të studiojë formën dhe relievin e vërtetë të tokës. U vërtetua me saktësi e vërteta e madhe kuranore edhe nga profesorët më eminentë të gjeologjisë, se kodrat vërtet janë një element përforcues dhe ekuilibrues në tokë. Ata vërtetë u impresionuan nga këto të dhëna kuranore që para 14 shekujsh.

Të shohim se çthotë Allahu xh.sh. për kodrat:

-* Kurse kodrat i përforcoi. (En-Naziat, 32)

-  Dhe (a nuk i bëmë-ngulitëm) kodrat sikur shtylla (përforcuese në tokë). (En-Nebeë, 7)

- Dhe Ai vuri kodra (të forta) në tokë, ashtu që ajo të mos lëkundet me ju (En-Nahl, 15)*

Këto ajete, e të tilla në Kuran ka të shumtë, japin të kuptojnë se një prej mrekullive të Allahut në këtë tokë, janë edhe kodrat dhe ndërtimet e tyre të jashtme e të brendshme.

Meqë shkenca tash vërtetoi se pothuaj në të njëjtën masë sa jashtë secila kodër ka rrënjët dhe bazamentin e vet mbështetës nën dhe, del se fjalët e Allahut vërtet janë një mrekulli e përjetshme. A thua deri para pak kohësh, ka mundur kush të përfytyronte se kodrat e mëdha që i shohim në formë gungash dhe në forma të tjera mbi sipërfaqen e tokës, kanë pothuajse të njejtën shtrirje në brendinë e tokës, të cilën shkencëtarët e quajnë rrënjë, kurse Kurani e quan shtyllë-bazament. Vetë Allahu xh.sh. në mënyrë shumë të thjeshtë e praktike u sjell njerëzve argumente nga gjërat që janë në kontakt me të çdo ditë. Fjala veted-evtad do të thotë kunja-shtylla apo bazamanet qendror mbi të cilin ngrihet tenda (çadra), në mënyrë që të kuptohet më lehtë nga njerëzit se edhe kodrat e kanë rolin e tyre ekuilibrues dhe të baraspeshimit për tokën, qofshin ato kodra kontinentale apo oqeanike.



وَخَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا
*8. Dhe Ne ju krijuam në çifte*

Këto fjalë të Allahut që në të njëjtën kohë dëftojnë për mrekullinë krijuese të Tij, që çdo gjë në këtë ekzistencë ta krijojë në çift, janë tërheqje e vërejtjes ndaj mohuese të Ditës së Gjykimit, se Ai që ju krijoi në çift për tu shumëzuar pa qenë fare, Ai edhe ju vdes dhe e ju ringjall përsëri !!!

Allahu xh.sh. dëshiroi që në rregullin e gjithmbarshëm të gjithësisë të mos ketë mangësi dhe disharmoni, dëshiroi që kjo gjithësi të jetë e denjë për Madhështinë, Forcën dhe Kreativitetin e Krijuesit. Ky është një manifestim i hapët i fuqisë absolute të Allahut xh.sh., në ligjet e kësaj ekzistence. Një manifestim i tillë i kësaj fuqie është edhe krijimi në çifte i çdo gjëje, përveç melaikeve në këtë Univers.

Po të marrim shembull edhe thërmijën më të vogël të atomit, si gjënë më të imtë në këtë gjithësi, të cilën tash për tash e njohim, do të shohim se brenda vetë kësaj thërmije atomike ekzistojnë protonet dhe neutronet, pozitive e negative, të cilat së bashku formojnë tërësinë e atomit. Po i njëjti proces manifestohet në botën organike dhe atë inorganike, kurse krijimi i njeriut në çifte është një prej mrekullive të përkryera të Allahut, i Cili bëri që sipas Ligjit të Shkaqeve, kontaktit intim midis burrit e gruas, me lejen dhe dëshirën e Tij, nga një bashkim i spermatozoideve të mashkullit me farën ë gruas, të lind një fryt i ri njerëzor, fryt që deri në formësimin e plotë dhe daljen në këtë botë kalon nëpër etapa të ndryshme të cilat Kurani i ka përshkruar me një përpikëri të paparë si p.sh. në kaptinën El-Muminun:

Për All-llahun, Ne krijuam njeriun prej një ajke (lëngu), e një balte. Pastaj atë (ajke - baltë) e bëmë (e shndërruam) pikë uji (farë) në një vend të sigurt. Më pas, atë pikë uji e bëmë copë gjaku, e atë gjak të ngurtë e bëmë copë mishi, e atë copë mishi e shndërruam në eshtra, edhe eshtrave ua veshëm mishin, pastaj atë e bëmë krijesë tjetër (me shpirtë). I lartë është All-llahu, më i miri Krijues!  (El-Muminun, 12-14)



وَجَعَلْنَا نَوْمَكُمْ سُبَاتًا
*9. Dhe gjumin tuaj jua bëmë për pushim.* 

Ska dyshim se gjumi është një ndër argumentet më bindëse që dëshmon ekzistimin e Zotit. Për këtë Allahu xh.sh. thotë në Kuran:

Nga argumentet e Tij është edhe gjumi juaj natën dhe ditën, edhe përpjekja juaj për të fituar nga të mirat e Tij. Në këtë ka argumente për popullin që dëgjon. (Er-Rrum, 23)

Dihet se gjumi është një nevojë e domosdoshme për të gjitha qeniet e gjalla. Nëse ndonjë njeri a krijesë privohet apo pengohet për gjumë, nuk mund të përballojë dot ritmin e pandalshëm të jetës.

Gjumi a të fjeturit është përmendur disa herë në Kuran, në mënyrë që të vihemi në dijeni se ai është argument dhe shenjë nga Allahu xh.sh. Fjala subatasebtun në gjuhën arabe d.t.th. shkëputje, vdekje, ndërprerje nga aktivitetet e ditës (jetës), për një kohë të caktuar, në mënyrë që qelizat tona trupore të kenë kohë të mjaftueshme për rifreskim.

Me këto kuptime ka ardhur në disa vende në Kuran si:

- Dhe kur Ai ju kaploi me një kotje (gjumë) që ishte siguri (qetësim) për ju nga ana e Tij. (El-Enfal, 11)

- Mandej, pas asaj tronditjeje të rëndë, Ai ju lëshoi sa për qetësim, një kotje (gjumi të lehtë) që i kaploi një grup prej jush. (Ali Imran, 54)

Dihet se gjumi është edhe një vdekje e vogël, e cila mund të krahasohet me të ashtuquajturën vdekje klinike për se edhe i Gjithëmëshirshmi na njofton, kur thotë:

Ai është që ju vë në gjumë natën (ju vdes natën ) dhe e di çkeni vepruar ditën, pastaj ju ngjall-zgjon në të (ditën) deri në afatin e caktuar (vdekje). (El-Enam, 60)

dhe: 

All-llahu i merr shpirtat kur është momenti i vdekjes së tyre (i vdekjes së trupave të tyre), edhe atë që është në gjumë e nuk ka vdekur, e atij që i është caktuar vdekja e mban (nuk e kthen), e atë tjetrin (që nuk i është caktuar vdekja, por është në gjumë), e lëshon (të kthehet) deri në afatin e caktuar. Vërtet, në këto ka argumente për një popull që mendon. (Ez-Zumer, 42)

Shikuar nga këndvështrimi shkencor, shkencëtarët ende nuk kanë arritur të deshifrojnë saktësisht fshehtësinë hyjnore të gjumit, por në bazë të shumë eksperimenteve në laboratoriume shkencore, gjumin e kanë ndarë në 5 etapa:

Etapa e parë  është etapa e hyrjes graduale në gjumë dhe përfshin 2 deri në 5 % të kohës së gjumit.

Etapa e dytë  është etapa e gjumit të lehtë  jo të thellë, dhe përfshin rreth 50 % të kohës së gjumit.

Etapa e tretë dhe e katërt  janë etapat e gjumit të ngadalshëm, të thellë, të qetë e të zakonshëm. Këto dy etapa të gjumit prehës e qetësues përfshijnë 20 % të kohës së gjumit.

Etapa e pestë  është etapa e gjumit të thellë, e shoqëruar me ëndrra dhe lëvizje, ose gjumë i çudtishëm, sepse ai që fle, gjatë etapës së gjumit me ëndrra, edhe pse është në gjumë tejet të thellë, lëvizjet e frymëmarrjes, të gjakut dhe të syve i ka pothuajse si të ishte zgjuar. Mbase i tillë do të ketë qenë ndoshta edhe gjumi i banorëve të shpellës (Ashabul kehf).

"Do të mendoje se ata janë të zgjuar, e ata ishin në gjumë"  (El-Kehf, 18).

Kjo etapë e gjumit përfshinë 25 % të gjumit.

Me një fjalë, gjumi është dhunti e Allahut për njeriun, që ai të çlodhet fizikisht po edhe shpirtërisht nga vështirësitë e jetës.



وَجَعَلْنَا اللَّيْلَ لِبَاسًا.وَجَعَلْنَا النَّهَارَ مَعَاشًا.
*10. Dhe natën jua bëmë mbulesë (si rrobat).

11. ndërsa ditën e bëmë për gjallërim.*

Ska dyshim se nga shenjat e mëdha të Allahut në këtë tokë janë dita dhe nata. Pas një dite të kaluar në punët e zakonshme, është shumë e natyrshme që njeriu të lodhet, kështu që trupi dhe mendja e tij kanë nevojë për çlodhje. Nata e ka këtë cilësi, të cilën Allahu xh.sh. e krahason me mbulesë (libas), ku njeriu merr pjesën e merituar të pushimit dhe freskimit për të vazhduar punën e tij qysh me agimin e parë të mëngjesit.

Këtu duhet theksuar se, nëse njeriu në këtë botë punon e vepron sipas programit të përkryer hyjnor, vërtet do ta shijojë ëmbëlsinë e jetës, pushimin e natës dhe gjallërinë e ditës.

Besimtari i vërtetë qysh para lindjes së diellit zgjohet nga gjumi, falënderon Allahun i Cili e ringjalli nga vdekja e vogël (gjumi), ashtu siç ka vepruar gjithmonë i Dërguari i Allahut, kur thoshte: Falënderimi i qoftë Allahut, i Cili na ngjalli pasi në bëri të vdekur (në gjumë) dhe vetëm tek Ai është ringjallja (Transmetojnë Buhariu dhe Tirmidhiu).

Pastaj merr abdest dhe falë namazin e sabahut duke e lutur Allahun e Plotëfuqishëm që ti japë nga mirësitë e Tij gjatë asaj dite. Dhe ai vazhdon punën ditës, tregton, punon dhe i lutet prapë Allahut duke falur namazin e drekës. Pas një rishikimi të asaj që ka punuar, vjen koha e ikindisë, që njeriu të falënderojë Allahun edhe një herë sepse i mundësoi edhe një ditë jete, pune e fitimi hallall. Dalngadalë nata shtrin flatrat e saj mbi tokë për t'i zënë vendin ditës, dhe, pas tërë kësaj, Allahu dëshiroi që nata të jetë një mbulesë dhe çlodhje për njeriun: Dhe natën jua bëmë mbulesë (për çlodhje) , sepse dita që shkoi, ishte gjallëri e punë e vazhdueshme, për të cilën Allahu xh.sh. thotë: Dhe ditën e bëmë për gjallërim.

Ky është sistemi i përkryer i orarit të jetës së njeriut në këtë tokë, të cilën Allahu e bëri të përshtatshme e komode për jetë, me të gjitha predispozitat dhe kushte e nevojshme.

Dhe, me gjithë këto fakte e argumente, ka ende të tillë që nuk besojnë Allahun e as ringjalljen, veçse mrekullitë dhe argumentet e Allahut për ti bindur mohuesit nuk kanë të sosur 





وَبَنَيْنَا فَوْقَكُمْ سَبْعًا شِدَادًا

 وَجَعَلْنَا سِرَاجًا وَهَّاجًا

 وَأَنزَلْنَا مِنْ الْمُعْصِرَاتِ مَاءً ثَجَّاجًا

 لِنُخْرِجَ بِهِ حَبًّا وَنَبَاتًا

 وَجَنَّاتٍ أَلْفَافًا



*12. Dhe Ne kemi ndërtuar mbi ju një shtatëshe të fortë. 

13. dhe kemi vënë ndriçuesin që flakëron.

14. Ne prej reve të shtrydhura kemi lëshuar shi të madh.

15. që me të të rrisim drithëra e bimë.

16. dhe kopshte të dendura palë mbi palë.

(En Nebeë, 12-16)*



Në Kuran ka ajete të shumta të cilat vazhdimisht provokojnë mendjen njerëzore, duke e nxitur atë që këto argumente të panumërta të Allahut në këtë ekzistencë, ti studiojë në mënyrë serioze e shkencore, sepse fjala e Allahut xh.sh. kurrsesi nuk mund të vijë në kundërshtim me të vërtetat e mirëfillta shkencore. 

Nëse e analizojmë vetëm pak ajetin 53 të kaptinës Fussilet:

Ne do tua mundësojmë atyre (mohuesve) që të sodisin argumentet tona në horizonte (të hapësirave qiellore) po edhe në vetveten e tyre, derisa tu bëhet e qartë se ky (Kuran) është i vërtetë (dhe i zbritur nga i Gjithëfuqishmi),

do të kuptojmë se provokimi hyjnor mbetet aktual për çdo brez a gjeneratë të njerëzimit, andaj nuk është aspak i rastit fakti se në vazhdim të kaptinës En Nebeë, i Lartmadhërishmi thotë:



وَبَنَيْنَا فَوْقَكُمْ سَبْعًا شِدَادًا
*12. Dhe Ne kemi ndërtuar mbi ju një shtatëshe të fortë.* 

Të gjithë komentatorët e Kuranit, pa dallim, janë të mendimit se fjala shtatëshe e fortë simbolizon shtatë palë qiej, do të thotë qiellin, të cilin Allahu xh.sh. e ka ngritur-ndërtuar mbi ne sikur të ishtë ndonjë pullaz-ombrellë. Ai në Kuran thotë:

Qiellin ua kemi bërë kulm të sigurt, por ata zmbrapsen prej atyre argumenteve.

(El-Enbija 32)

Fjala qiell më të gjitha derivatet dhe format e saj në Kuran është përmendur 298 herë. Në Kuran fjala qiell me këto sinonime të shtatëshit ka ardhur edhe në disa vende të tjera, si p.sh.:

-* Ne krijuam mbi ju shtatë palë (qiej) dhe nuk jemi të pakujdesshëm ndaj asaj që krijuam. (El- Muminun, 17)

- All-llahu është Ai që krijoi shtatë palë qiej dhe prej tokës aq sa ata (Et Talak, 12)

- Ai është që krijoi shtatë qiej palë mbi palë (El-Mulk, 3).

- A nuk e keni parë se si All-llahu krijoi shtatë palë qiej (në kate). (Nuh, 15).*

- Ai (All-llahu) është që për ju krijoi gjithçka ka në tokë, pastaj vullnetin e Vet ia drejtoi qiellit dhe i përsosi ata shtatë qiej. Ai është i Gjithëdijshmi për çdo gjë. (El Bekare, 29)

- Dhe ata i krijoi shtatë qiej brenda dy ditëve dhe secilit qiell i caktoi atë që i nvojitej. Qiellin më të afërt (të dynjasë) Ne e stolisëm me yje ndriçuese dhe e bëmë të mbrojtur. Ky është caktim i të plotfuqishmit, i të Dijshmit. (Fussilet, 12), etj

Sa i përket ajetit në fjalë Ne kemi ndërtuar mbi ju një shtatëshe të fortë, ne vetëm mund të supozojmë se këta shtatë qiej mund të jenë shtatë tufa galaktike të sistemit tonë diellor, ose mund të kenë ndonjë lidhje të afërt me sistemin tonë diellor. Ne banorët e tokës bëjmë pjesë në galaktikën Rruga e Qumështit e cila ka lidhje të ngushtë me disa galaktika të tjera, si M-31, VIRGO, pastaj me tufën galaktike të ANDROMEDËS, etj.

Supozohet se në këtë gjithësi mund të ketë përafërsisht mbi 100 miliardë galaktika dhe secila përbëhet përafërsisht nga 100 miliardë yje. Në çdo galaktikë ka ndoshta edhe po aq planetë sa edhe yje, që me numrin e shifrave do të thotë: 1011 x 1011 = 1022 ose 10 miliardë bilionë yje dhe planetë.

Vetëm galaktika jonë Rruga e Qumështit supozohet të ketë mbi 200 miliardë yje madhësish të ndryshme, lëvizja e të cilëve karakterizohet për një elegancë dhe graciozitet të mrekullueshëm.

Allahu xh.sh.në Kuran thotë:

*Vërtet, Ne kemi stolisur qiellin më të afërt (të dynjasë) me bukurinë e yjeve. (Es-Safat, 6) 

Ne, në qiell kemi krijuar galaksione yjesh dhe atë (qiellin më të afërt të dynjasë) e kemi zbukuruar për ata që e shikojnë me vëmendje. (El-Hixhr, 16)

Ne, qiellin më të afërt e kemi zbukuruar me kandila (yje ndriçuese) (El Maide, 5)*

Mirëpo se çfarë ka synuar në të vërtetë Allahu xh.sh., me fjalët shtatëshe të fortë, ne nuk mund ta dimë dhe kjo mbetet në dijen absolute të Allahut xh.sh.

Nga ajeti në fjalë vetëm mund të kuptojmë se këta qiej kanë një ndërtim të fortë dhe se bukuria e tyre dëfton për mrekullinë e krijimit, por që tërë kjo hapësirë qiellore mbi ne, kjo shtatëshe e fortë qiellore ka lidhje të ngushtë me jetën e njeriut në këtë tokë, dëshmon shumë qartë ajeti në vazhdim, ku Allahu xh.sh. thotë: 



وَجَعَلْنَا سِرَاجًا وَهَّاجًا
*13. Dhe kemi vënë ndriçuesin që flakëron.*

Allahu xh.sh. e bëri jetën në tokë të përshtatshme, sepse parapërgatiti të gjitha kushtet e nevojshme e të domosdoshme për një gjë të tillë. Padyshim, Dielli si ylli qendror i sistemit tonë diellor, është burim i energjisë dhe pa dritën e nxehtësinë e tij, jeta në tokë do të ishte e pamundur.

Dielli nuk është asgjë më tepër se një yll që jep dritë, nxehtësi dhe energji. Mu për këtë arsye Allahu xh.sh. për të thotë: Dhe kemi vënë ndriçuesin që flakëron.

Fjala siraxh do të thotë diçka që jep dritë e shkëlqim, kurse vehhaxh do të thotë diçka që jep edhe dritë po edhe nxehtësi-energji.

Nga këndi i shkencës së astronomisë shohim se Dielli përbëhet nga hidrogjeni, gazi i lëngët dhe heliumi. Nga e tërë masa e sistemit diellor, Dielli përbën 99.86%, kurse masën tjetër, 0.14% e përbëjnë nëntë planetët e tjerë të sistemit diellor, natyrisht përfshirë këtu edhe satelitet e tyre, etj. Sigurisht kjo masë kaq e madhe, dhe ky gravitacion kaq i fuqishëm i Diellit i ka robëruar  detyruar 9 planetët e Sistemit diellor: Tokën, Marsin, Venerën, Merkurin, Saturnin, Jupiterin, Neptunin, Uranin dhe Plutonin që nëpër shtigje spirale të sillen-rrotullohen rreth tij. Toka, planeti ynë, një lëvizje të tillë rreth Diellit e kryen për 365 ditë.

Sipas shkencëtarëve, jeta e Diellit numëron mbi 5 miliardë vjet. Sipërfaqja e tij është mbi 12 mijë herë më e madhe se ajo e Tokës. Masa e tij është 333.000 herë më e madhe se e Tokës. Largësia midis Diellit dhe Tokës është 150 milionë km., kurse rrezja e dritës së Diellit deri në Tokë arrin për 8 minuta e 20 sekonda.

Me një fjalë, po të mos kishte diell, nuk do të kishte as jetë në tokë, por krahas diellit, botës organike dhe inorganike u nevojitet edhe një komponent tjetër i rëndësishëm pa të cilin nuk do të kishte mundësi të zhvillohej procesi jetësor. Ky komponent kaq i nevojshëm është UJI.

Ja pra se si i ndërlidh i Gjithëfuqishmi Allah këto dy komponente, kur në vazhdim të kaptinës thotë:



وَأَنزَلْنَا مِنْ الْمُعْصِرَاتِ مَاءً ثَجَّاجًا
*14. Ne prej reve të shtrydhura kemi lëshuar shi të madh.*

Pra, krahas dritës dhe nxehtësisë së Diellit, gjallesave të gjalla si dhe botës bimore, patjetër u nevojitet edhe uji, të cilin Allahu xh.sh. përveç burimeve të ujit që gjenden në brendi të Tokës. atë e lëshon edhe nga qielli nëpërmjet reve, 

Se për çarsye Allahu xh.sh. ka ndërlidhur ajetin ku flet rreth Diellit dhe reve që lëshojnë shi, sot, pas shumë zbulimeve shkencore, nuk është e vështirë ta kuptojmë. Shkenca na mëson se në këtë rast kryhet një proces natyror, ai i avullimit të ujit nga lumenjtë, detet dhe oqeanet, që pastaj të kondensohet lart në re, të cilat pastaj i bartin erërat andej e këndej dhe e shkundin ujin që gjendet në to.

Kur jemi tek retë dhe tek procesi i rënies së shiut, të shohim se çthotë Allahu xh.sh. në disa ajete kuranore:

*A nuk e ke parë se si All-llahu drejton retë, pastaj i bashkon, i bën grumbull ato dhe atëherë e sheh shiun se si rrjedh prej tyre  (En-Nur, 43)

pastaj:

All-llahu është Ai që i lëshon erërat, e ato i lëkundin retë dhe Ne i derdhim ato në një vend të thatë dhe me atë ujitje e ngjallim tokën pas vdekjes së saj. Ja, kështu është ringjallja. (Fatir, 9)

dhe:

All-llahu është Ai që i lëshon erërat, e ato lëkundin retë dhe Ai i shtrinë lart si të dojë, i bën ato edhe të ndara në pjesë, dhe përmes tyre e sheh se si bie shi, e kur ia lëshon atë kujt të dojë prej robërve të vet, qe, ata gëzohen. (Er-Rrum, 48)*

Por ti kthehemi edhe një herë fjalës së ajetit: el muësirat. Fjala Iësar  muassar-muësir, në aspektin terminologjik do të thotë shtrydhje, e kjo do të thotë reja që lëshon shi pas bashkëdyzimit dhe pas zbrazjes së thërrmijave elektrike, pozitive e negative, do të thotë pas shtrydhjes së saj - Isar, ajo mund të lëshojë shi me lejen e Allahut xh.sh.

Dijetarët rreth termit el musirat kanë dhënë këto mendime:

1. Grupi i parë mendojnë se fjala është për retë që shtrydhen, do të thotë që lëshojnë shi, një mendim që është më i pranueshmi dhe më i sakti.

2. Grupi i dytë mendojnë se fjala është për erërat, të cilat pas fekondimit të reve, e shtrydhin ujët nga retë.

Një gjë është më se e vërtetë, se gjatë procesit të avullimit e deri tek rënia e shiut, këto elemente kanë gjëra të përbashkëta dhe janë të ndërlidhura në të njëjtin proces. Kështu, nga ndikimi i rrezeve të diellit, të cilin Allahu xh.sh. e quajti Kandil flakërues, bëhet avullimi i ujit të lumenjve, deteve dhe oqeaneve. Kur ky avull të ketë arritur lart, për të marrë ftohtësinë dhe për tu kondensuar, vjen roli i erërave, të cilat bartin me vete grimcat e pluhurit, që përmbajnë elemente të fekondimit, thërrmija pozitive e negative, dhe ky kontakt përfundon me zbrazjet elektrike. Pas kësaj, erërat, po ashtu me lejen e Allahut, i bartin këto re të fekonduara atje ku Allahu dëshiron, dhe shiu bie.

Në lidhje me këtë Allahu xh.sh. thotë:

*Ne i lëshojmë erërat mbarësuese, e nga qielli (retë) lëshojmë shi dhe atë jua japim ta pini, po ju nuk mund ta ruani atë. (El-Hixhr, 15)

Edhe Ai është që i lëshon erërat myzhde në prag të mëshirës së Tij (shiut) dhe Ne lëshuam prej qiellit ujë të pastër. (El-Furkan, 48)

Dhe në të kemi vënë kodra të forta e të larta dhe ju dhamë të pini ujë që jua shuan etjen. (El-Xhinn, 27)*

Në vazhdim të kaptinës, Allahu xh.sh. pasi krijoi të gjitha kushtet e nevojshme për një jetë të vrullshme organike dhe inorganike në tokë, duke nënshtruar rrezet e diellit, pastaj ujin dhe procesin e tyre të shndërrimit në shi që bie prej reve si mëshirë prej Allahut xh.sh., na bën me dije se rezultat i tërë këtij procesi zinxhiror, i cili vërtet dëshmon për mrekullinë krijuese të Tij, është kultivimi i bimëve dhe fryteve të ndryshme për të mirën e botës njerëzore dhe asaj shtazore:



لِنُخْرِجَ بِهِ حَبًّا وَنَبَاتًا. وَجَنَّاتٍ أَلْفَافًا

*15. Që me të të rrisim drithëra e bimë.

16. dhe kopshte të dendura palë mbi palë.*

Këtu patjetër duhet të ndalemi një çikëz dhe të meditojmë për mrekullinë dhe precizitetin e paparë të kësaj shprehjeje kuranore.

Këto fjalë smund të jenë të ndonjë mendjeje njerëzore, por vetëm të Krijuesit të gjithësisë, i cili flet për një proces të natyrshëm, ku së pari përmend farën-kokrrën, e cila duhet të mbillet për të dalë pastaj mbi tokë e për të dhënë fryte, qofshin ato bimë ose pemë, e pastaj kur këto pemë të rriten, ato, me degët e tyre palë-palë formojnë kopshte të dendura.

Të gjitha këto fakte dhe argumente të pamohueshme të cilat i prezantoi i Gjithëfuqishmi dëshmojmë që kjo ekzistencë e ka Krijuesin e vet dhe se kësaj gjithësie me lejen e Allahut një ditë do ti vie fundi. Nuk ka dyshim se Ai që bëri tokën të përshtatshme për jetë dhe kodrat si shtylla dhe që na krijoi në qifte duke na bërë gjumin pushim, natën mbulesë e ditën gjallërim, duke ngritur mbi ne shtatë palë qiej dhe në qiellin e kësaj toke vendosi diellin si kandil ndriçues dhe bëri që prej reve të lëshojë shi me të cilin rriten drithërat e bimët dhe kopshtet e dendura palë mbi palë, Ai një ditë, ata që mohuan Ditën e Gjykimit do ti ballafaqojë me atë ditë të llahtarshme, ditë e cila shumë shpejtë do të vie sepse është ditë e përcaktuar...





إِنَّ يَوْمَ الْفَصْلِ كَانَ مِيقَاتًا

 يَوْمَ يُنفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ فَتَأْتُونَ أَفْوَاجًا

 وَفُتِحَتْ السَّمَاءُ فَكَانَتْ أَبْوَابًا

 وَسُيِّرَتْ الْجِبَالُ فَكَانَتْ سَرَابًا

 إِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ كَانَتْ مِرْصَادًا

 لِلْطَّاغِينَ مَآبًا

 لَابِثِينَ فِيهَا أَحْقَابًا

لَا يَذُوقُونَ فِيهَا بَرْدًا وَلَا شَرَابًا

 إِلَّا حَمِيمًا وَغَسَّاقًا

 جَزَاءً وِفَاقًا

 إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا لَا يَرْجُونَ حِسَابًا

 وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا كِذَّابًا

 وَكُلَّ شَيْءٍ أَحْصَيْنَاهُ كِتَابًا

 فَذُوقُوا فَلَنْ نَزِيدَكُمْ إِلَّا عَذَابًا



*17. Ska dyshim se Dita e Gjykimit është caktuar. 

18. Është dita që i fryhet Surit, e ju vini grupe-grupe. 

19. dhe qielli hapet e bëhet dyer-dyer. 

20. dhe kodrat shkulen e bëhen pluhur (si valë rrezesh-fatamorganë). 

21. E Xhehennemi është në pritë (në pusi). 

22. është vendstrehim i arrogantëve. 

23. aty do të mbesin për tërë kohën (pa mbarim). 

24. aty nuk do të shijojnë as freskim, as ndonjë pije. 

25. përveç ujë të valë e qelbësirë. 

26. si ndëshkim i merituar. 

27. Ata ishin që nuk pritnin se do të japin llogari. 

28. dhe argumentet Tona i përgënjeshtruan me këmbëngulje. 

29. ndërsa Ne çdo send e kemi ruajtur me shkrim të saktë. 

30. E ju pra, vuani, se Ne nuk do tju shtojmë tjetër veçse vuajtje. 

(En Nebeë, 17-30)*



إِنَّ يَوْمَ الْفَصْلِ كَانَ مِيقَاتًا

*17. Ska dyshim se Dita e Gjykimit është caktuar.* 

Kjo ditë dhe Lajmi i Madh për të cilin pabesimtarët ishin në kundërshti, është ditë e caktuar dhe ka afat të prerë nga ana e Allahut xh.sh. Dhe, ja tash i Gjithëfuqishmi i paralajmëron për momentin më të vështirë për ta, që do të ballafaqohen me veprat e tyre para Allahut xh.sh.

Tmerri i kësaj dite do ti dezorientojë të pafetë, të cilët nuk besonin se një gjë e tillë fare do të ndodhë. Ata në jetën e kësaj bote, madje sa ishte gjallë edhe vetë i Dërguari i Allahut, me një ironi dhe sarkazëm pyesnin: Dhe thoshin: kur do të vijë (jetë) ai premtim (me të cilin na kërcënoheni) nëse jeni të drejtë në atë që flisni  (Jasin, 48)

Dhe ja që tash Allahu xh.sh. këta njerëz të ligj do ti ballafaqojë me këtë ditë të lemeritshme, sepse tek i Gjithëpushtetshmi çdo gjë është e përcaktuar, dhe, nuk vonon e premtimi dhe kërcënimi i Tij bëhen realitet.

Kiameti apo Kataklizma e përgjithshme, në Kuran është përmendur në shumë vende dhe me shumë emra. Sa për ilustrim do ti cekim vetëm disa prej tyre:

Jevmul Kijameh - Dita e Ringjalljes (e Ngritjes nga varret), Jevmul Ahir - Dita e Fundit, Es-Saatu - Momenti, Jevmul Bathi - Dita e Ringjalljes, Jevmul Fasli - Dita e Ndarjes (e Gjykimit), Jevmul Veiid - Dita e Premtuar (për realizimin e kërcënimit), Jevmul Hashr - Dita e Tubimit, etj., Komentatorët e Kuranit kanë numëruar mbi njëqind emra të kësaj dite dhe këtij momenti të vështirë e të tmerrshëm.

Kjo është ditë e caktuar, ditë e ndarjes së çështjeve të njerëzve në bazë të veprave të punuara në këtë botë, ditë kur ata do të shpërblehen për të mirat e tyre dhe do të ndëshkohen për të këqijat e tyre.

Se kur do të vijë saktësisht ky moment, këtë nuk mund ta dijë askush pos Allahut të Gjithëdijshëm, por dihet që kjo ditë përveç të tjerash dallohet për një karakteristikë të veçantë që është:



يَوْمَ يُنفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ فَتَأْتُونَ أَفْوَاجًا
*18. Është dita që i fryhet Surit, e ju vini grupe-grupe.* 

Kjo hapësirë në të cilën jemi duke jetuar, e mbushur përplot gjallëri dhe me krijesa nga më të ndryshmet, disa prej të cilave i shohim e disa nuk i shohim, e të cilat janë në lëvizje të përhershme dinamike, do të mbetet kështu deri në ditën kur Allahu xh.sh. do ti zhdukë të gjitha gjallesat, me përjashtim të atyre që do Ai të mos vdesin:

Dhe i fryhet Surit dhe bie e vdekur çka në qiej dhe çka në tokë, përveç atyre që do Allahu (të mos vdesin), pastaj i fryhet atij herën tjetër, kur qe, ata të ngritur presin (urdhrin e Zotit) (Ez-Zumer, 68)

Fryrja në Sur, e cila përmendet në ajetin që jemi duke e komentuar, është fryrja e dytë pas asaj të parës, me të cilën sinjalizohet fillimi i kataklizmës së përgjithshme, e cila zgjat shumë shkurt, ndoshta vetëm për disa çaste, kur do të shkatërrohet çdo gjë në këtë ekzistencë. 

Çdo gjë që është në të (tokë) është e zhdukshme, e do të mbetet vetëm Zoti yt që është i madhëruar dhe i nderuar. (Er-Rahman, 26-27)

Sipas të gjithë komentatorëve të Kuranit, fryrësi në Sur është një prej katër melekëve të mëdhenj-Israfili a.s., i cili është i ngarkuar me këtë detyrë nga ana e Allahut xh.sh. Këtë e vërteton edhe dijetari i madh Ibn Haxher el Askelani, i cili thotë: Është e ditur se fryrësi i Surit është Israfili a.s., për të cilin thotë se ekziston Ixhmaja (pajtimi i gjithë dijetarëve islamë).

Në Mustedrekun e Hakimit qëndron transmetimi i Ebu Hurejres r.a. se i Dërguari i Allahut (s.a.v.s) ka thënë: Shikimi i fryrësit në Sur është i drejtuar nga Arshi i Allahut, që kur është i dërguar (autorizuar) për të, nga frika se mos urdhërohet para se ta largojë shikimin. Sytë e tij janë si dy yje flakëruese

Besimtarët e kishin pyetur të Dërguarin a.s. se çduhej të thoshin sikur ta përjetonin këtë moment. Ai u ishte përgjigjur: Hasbunallahu ve nimel vekil, tevekkelna ala Allahi rabbina.  Neve na mjafton Allahu, Ai është mbrojtësi më i mirë. I jemi mbështetur vetëm Allahut, Zotit tonë

Dijetarët islamë poashtu janë kompaktë se Surit do ti fryhet dy herë: herën e parë do të ndodhë vdekja e të gjitha gjallesave, ndërsa fryrja e dytë sinjalizon ringjalljen e të gjitha gjallesave. Në Kuran këto dy të fryra janë përmendur edhe në kaptinën En-Naziat ajetet 6-7:

Ditën që vrullshëm bëhet dridhja. Që pas saj pason tjetra

Pra fryrja (dridhja) e parë është quajtur Er-Raxhifeh, kurse fryrja (dridhja) e dytë Er-Rradifeh.

Në ajetet 49-51 të kaptinës Jasin, fryrja e parë është quajtur Es-Sahatu-Britma, ndërsa e dyta Fryrja në Sur :

(Allahu u përgjigjet) Nuk janë duke pritur tjetër veçse se një britmë që i rrëmben ata kur janë duke u zënë në mes vetes. E nuk do të mund të lënë as porosi (vasijet-testament) e as të kthehen në familjet e tyre. Dhe i fryhet Surit kur qe, ata duke u ngritur prej varrezave paraqiten te Zoti i tyre.

Sidoqoftë, pas fryrjes së dytë në Sur, të gjitha krijesat e vdekura do të ringjallen, do të ngrihen nga varret e tyre dhe do të nisen në Vendtubimin e Madh, për të dalë para Allahut xh.sh. Kjo do të jetë Dita e Llogarisë së përgjithshme, asaj Llogarie të cilën e përgënjeshtruan pabesimtarët dhe mohuan me kryeneçësi edhe ringjalljen.

Se në çvend të kësaj gjithësie do të jetë ky tubim madhështor i mbarë njerëzimit, ne nuk dijmë e as që mund ta imagjinojmë, sepse kjo është vetëm në dijen dhe kompetencat e të Gjithmëshirshmit.

Ky është rrugëtimi i fundit i jetës së njeriut, në të cilën, në dallim nga etapat e tjera të kaluara të jetës; së pari në botën e ezelit (atomit), pastaj në jetën e kësaj bote dhe pas saj në jetën e varrezave (berzah), tash nuk ka më vdekje, por vetëm amshim dhe përjetësi.

Atë ditë njerëzit do të vijnë grupe-grupe, popuj-popuj, ymmet-ymmet dhe secili do të jetë me pejgamberin ose prijësin e tyre, për të dhënë llogarinë, siç thotë Allahu i Lartmadhërishëm:

(kujto) Ditën kur do të thërrasim secilin njeri me prijësin (librin, pejgamberin, shënimet e veprave) e tyre (Israë, 71 )

Dhe, në këtë ditë, të gjithë njerëzit do të thirren një nga një për të dhënë llogarinë e veprave të punuara në këtë botë.



وَفُتِحَتْ السَّمَاءُ فَكَانَتْ أَبْوَابًا
*19. Dhe qielli hapet e bëhet dyer-dyer.* 

Ky ajet tregon për gjendjen e gjithësisë në momentet e kataklizmës. Ky dhe ajeti në vazhdim tregojnë për disa gjëra që do të ndodhin para fryrjes së dytë në Sur. Përmendja e fryrjes së dytë në Sur para këtyre ndodhive që do të ndodhin pas fryerjes së parë, janë cekur për hir të madhështisë së momentit të fryrjes së dytë në Sur si dhe të trishtimit të madh të atij momenti.

Dihet se qielli është një hapësirë në të cilën nuk mund të shohësh ndonjë zbrazëti, siç na mëson Allahu xh.sh.: Në krijimin e Mëshiruesit nuk mund të shohësh ndonjë kontrast, andaj drejto shikimin tënd (drejt qiellit) se a sheh ndonjë çarje (zbrazëti)? Mandej, herë pas herë drejto shikimin, e shikimi do të kthehet tek ti i përulur dhe i molisur (El Mulk, 4-5)

Por ja që vjen momenti të ndodhin çrregullimet në gjithësi dhe çdo gjë fillon të shkatërrohet. Qielli çahet dhe dyert e tij hapen krah e krah, dhe nga ai fillojnë të zbresin melaiket.

Dhe (kujto) Ditën kur do të çahet qielli me anën e një reje e lëshohen engjëjt (melaiket) në një mënyrë madhështore (Furkan, 25)

Mbi gjendjen e qiellit në këto momente flasin edhe ajetet në vazhdim:

*Kur të pëlcasë qielli. (Inshikak, 1)

dhe:

E kur të çahet qielli. (Infitar, 1)*

Tërë kjo do të thotë se do të bëhet rrënimi i rregullit të gjithmbarshëm të gjithësisë. Çdo gjë fillon të shkatërrohet, ashtu siç ka thënë Allahu xh.sh.:

Ditën kur toka ndryshohet në tjetër tokë e edhe qiejt (në të tjerë qiej), e ata (njerëzit) të gjithë dalin sheshazi para Allahut Një, Mbizotërues. (Ibrahim, 48)

Shenjë tjetër e kataklizmës është edhe shkatërrimi i kodrave, për se na flet ajeti në vazhdim i kësaj kaptine:



وَسُيِّرَتْ الْجِبَالُ فَكَانَتْ سَرَابًا

*20. Dhe kodrat shkulen e bëhen pluhur (si valë rrezesh-fatamorganë).* 

Kodrat si elemente përforcuese të kësaj toke në të cilën jetojmë, janë përmendur 29 herë në Kur an, prej tyre 11 ajete kanë të bëjnë me gjendjen e kodrave në Ditën e Kiametit. 

Kodrat-malet në momentet e kataklizmës, do të pësojnë transformime nga më të ndryshmet deri në shkatërrimin e plotë të tyre. Ja se si i përshkruan Kurani famëlartë këto forma:

Dhe kur të barten (ngrihen) toka e kodrat e ti mëshojnë njëra-tjetrës me një të goditur (El-Hakkah, 14)

Kjo do të thotë se fillimisht bëhet ndeshja e kodrave me njëra-tjetrën dhe copëtimi i tyre, pastaj ato shndërrohen në diçka që u gjason shtëllungave të leshit të shprishur:

Dhe kodrat bëhen si leshi i shprishur. (El-Kariatu, 5)

Kjo do të thotë se kodrat e humbin fortësinë dhe ekuilibrin e tyre dhe pas kësaj gjendjeje do të pasojë shkapërderdhja dhe shpërndarja e tyre në hapësirë në formë të pluhurit apo të rërës:

(Ajo ndodh) Kur toka tundet nga dridhje të forta e kodrat të shkapërderdhen e të bëhen copë e thërrmija, si pluhur i shpërndarë. (El-Vakiatu, 4-6)

dhe: Atë ditë kur toka e kodrat të dridhen, e kodrat të bëhen si grumbuj të shkapërderdhur të rërës. (El-Muzemmil, 14)

Dhe në fund ato shndërrohen në vegim-fatamorganë, si një formë vizuale, në fakt e paqenë:

Dhe kodrat shkulen e bëhen pluhur (si valë rrezesh-fatamorganë-vegim).

Kjo do të thotë se kodrat do të shndërrohen në hi e pluhur dhe nga larg duken sikur kodra, por, kur tu afrohesh, nuk sheh asgjë, mu sikur ndodh vegimi në shkretëtirë kur nga reflektimi i rrezeve të diellit në rërë, krijohen vegime dhe reflektime ngjyrash-fatamorganë dhe të bëhet sikur para teje sheh ujë, por, kur të afrohesh tek ai vend, sheh vetëm rërë të shkretëtirës dhe asgjë tjetër.



إِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ كَانَتْ مِرْصَادًا. لِلْطَّاغِينَ مَآبًا. لَابِثِينَ فِيهَا أَحْقَابًا
*21. E Xhehennemi është në pritë (në pusi). 

22. është vendstrehim i arrogantëve. 

23. aty do të mbesin për tërë kohën (pa mbarim).* 

Ata që mohuan dhe përgënjeshtruan këtë ditë si dhe ata që refuzuan mësimet e pejgamberëve, si shpërblim kanë ndëshkimin e përjetshëm në zjarrin e Xhehennemit, i cili i pret në pusi qysh prej kohësh, për ti djegur e përcëlluar me dënimet e tij të tmerrshme.

A nuk ua bëri me dije Allahu xh.sh. në shumë ajete kuranore se kthimi është tek Ai, dhe sidomos në ajetet 4 e 5 të kësaj kaptine En Nebeë: Jo, (mos të pyesin) sepse ata sigurisht (një ditë) do ta kuptojnë! Dhe, gjithsesi (bindshëm) do ta kuptojnë (se ringjallja dhe Dita e Gjykimit janë realitet)!

A nuk u tha Allahu xh.sh.: A menduat se Ne ju krijuam kot dhe se nuk do të ktheheni prapë tek Ne?! (El-Muminun, 115)

Dhe, tash, kur të tillët tmerrohen nga pamjet dhe pastaj nga ndëshkimi në Xhehennem, vërtet i Lartësuar është Allahu xh.sh. që tha:

Mjerë për përgënjeshtarët atë ditë (El-Murselat, 15)

Të mjerët ata që nuk iu nënshtruan urdhrave të Allahut në këtë botë; të mjerët ata që lakmia e kësaj bote i mashtroi dhe nuk çanë kokën për këtë ditë të tmerrshme.

Pra, për të tillët: arrogantët, keqbërësit e mendjemëdhenjtë, vendstrehim i tyre do të jetë Xhehennemi. Në të do të qëndrojnë përjetë. Vetë fjalët nga ajeti Labithine fiha ahkaba-Aty do të mbesin për tërë kohën (pa mbarim)., japin të kuptohet se ata do të mbesin aty përgjithmonë, në përjetësi të amshueshme e të pambarim.

Rreth kuptimit terminologjik të fjalës ahkaba janë dhënë disa mendime, por ajo që karakterizon më tepër kuptimin e këtij termi, është se ka të bëjë me një periudhë të pacaktuar kohore. Mendim tjetër është se ky term nënkupton periudha-epoka kohore, të cilat pasohen automatikisht nga njëra-tjetra, pa shkëputje.

Dijetari i mirënjohur islam Muhammed M. Sharavi, tek shpjegon fjalën ahkaba, thotë se me këtë term cilësohet vetëm ajo periudhë kohore e cila pas përfundimit, automatikisht pasohet nga tjetra. Ky term është në të njëjtën lidhje kuptimore me fjalën Halidine fiha ebeda  Në të do të jenë përgjithmonë, por këtu fjala ahkaba është përmendur me një qëllim të caktuar dhe për një urtësi të madhe. Sharaviu vazhdon më tutje e thotë se pas përfundimit të njërës epokë (periudhë kohore), me urdhrin e Allahut, melaiket i nxjerrin këta pabesimtarë nga Xhehennemi për disa çaste dhe i afrojnë nga Xhenneti për ti parë kënaqësitë në të cilat janë duke jetuar besimtarët e vërtetë e të sinqertë, dhe pastaj në mënyrën më të vrazhdë ata do të tërhiqen zvarrë për tu rikthyer në Xhehennem për të shijuar rishtazi dënimin e dhembshëm e të përjetshëm deri në përfundimin e asaj epoke, për tu përsëritur pastaj e njëjta gjë rishtazi.

Xhehennemi është vend i mizorëve, në të ka vend për të gjithë pabesimtarët, kriminelët, munafikët dhe ata që tradhtuan amanetin e Allahut. Mu për këtë, kur do të pyetet Xhehennemi nga ana e Allahut xh.sh. nëse ka më vend të zbrazët në të, përgjigjja është kjo:

(Kujto) Ditën kur Ne Xhehennemit i themi: a je mbushur? e ai thotë: a ka ende (kriminelë e pabesimtarë që ti ndëshkojë)? (Kaf, 30)



لَا يَذُوقُونَ فِيهَا بَرْدًا وَلَا شَرَابًا. إِلَّا حَمِيمًا وَغَسَّاقًا. جَزَاءً وِفَاقًا

*24. Aty nuk do të shijojnë as freskim, as ndonjë pije. 

25. përveç ujë të valë e qelbësirë. 

26. si ndëshkim i merituar.* 

Në tërë atë mjerim e nënçmim, pabesimtarët dhe ata që i bënë shok Allahut, tok me munafikët e ndyrë, nuk do të shijojnë ndonjë freskim ose pije të ftohtë, që tua flladitë trupat dhe shpirtrat e tyre që janë duke u ndëshkuar. Ata do të kërkojnë prej melaikeve ndonjë freskim a pije të ftohtë, por melaiket e ndëshkimit, në vend të freskimit dhe ujit të ftohtë, do tu ofrojnë ujë të valë që ua këput zorrët, dhe qelbësirë, si ndëshkim meritor për ta.

Se ky ndëshkim i Allahut është vërtet meritor, na tregon ajeti në vazhdim: Ndëshkimi i së keqes bëhet me një të keqe në të njëjtën mënyrë. (Esh-Shura, 40)

Pabesimtarët mbesin të hutuar e të nemitur dhe sikur pyesin: Ku mbeti drejtësia dhe mëshira e Allahut; përse ne të mbesim përgjithmonë në këtë dënim? Por ja që përgjigjja e Allahu nuk vonon por pason menjëherë nga drejtësia e Tij absolute me të cilën e ka mbushur tërë këtë ekzistencë. Allahu si kundërpërgjigje ndaj tyre thotë:



إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا لَا يَرْجُونَ حِسَابًا. وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا كِذَّابًا. وَكُلَّ شَيْءٍ أَحْصَيْنَاهُ كِتَابًا

*27. Ata ishin që nuk pritnin se do të japin llogari. 

28. dhe argumentet Tona i përgënjeshtruan me këmbëngulje. 

29. ndërsa Ne çdo send e kemi ruajtur me shkrim të saktë.* 

Do të thotë, ky është një dënim dhe ndëshkim  vërtet meritor për ta, sepse pas të gjitha atyre argumenteve (librave) që i shpalli Allahu xh.sh., dhe pas të gjithë atyre pejgamberëve që ua tërhoqën vërejtjen për këtë dënim të madh, këta megjithatë insistuan në mosbesimin e tyre. Nuk besuan në fjalët e të dërguarve për ringjalljen, madje edhe talleshin me ta.

A nuk u dëftoi Allahu xh.sh. shumë prej argumenteve të Tij në këtë ekzistencë, kur thotë:

Ne do tua mundësojmë atyre (mohuesve) që të sodisin argumentet tona në horizonte (të hapësirave qiellore), po edhe në vetveten e tyre, derisa tu bëhet e qartë se ky (Kuran) është i vërtetë (dhe i zbritur nga i Gjithëfuqishmi) (Fussilet, 53)

Është shumë e vërtetë se pabesimtarët, para vetes patën argumente të qarta, por mohuan dhe përgënjeshtruan me vetëdije të plotë. Mirëpo llogaria e tyre nuk u doli e saktë. Ata menduan se është vetëm jeta dhe kënaqësia e kësaj bote dhe se nuk do të ketë ringjallje e as llogari për të bëmat e tyre në këtë botë. Andaj, sa keq do të çuditen kur nesër para Allahut xh.sh. do tu paraqiten atyre këto vepra të shëmtuara.

Ata natyrisht do të përpiqen të mohojnë ato vepra, por është e pamundur. Çdo imtësi është shënuar në atë pllakë-procesor, dhe askujt nuk i bëhet e padrejta.

Përcjellës besnikë të këtyre veprave ishin melekët e ngarkuar, për të cilët Allahu xh.sh. thotë:

Kurse mbi ju vigjëlojnë përcjellësit. Janë shkrues të ndershëm tek Allahu. Ata e dinë se çfarë punoni. (El-Infitar, 10-12)

Pastaj ajetet:

Secilit njeri ia kemi varur në qafë fluturaken (shënimin për veprimin) e tij, e në Ditën e Gjykimit Ne do ti prezantojmë atij libër të hapur: Lexo librin tënd, mjafton të jesh sot llogaritës i vetvetes. (Israë, 13-14).

dhe: Vërtet, Ne i ngjallim të vdekurit, i shënojmë veprat (e tyre të bëra) si dhe gjurmët e tyre, dhe çdo gjë e kemi regjistruar në Librin e ruajtur (Levhi Mahfudh). (Jasin, 12).

Pabesimtarët, po edhe besimtarët, në Ditën e Llogarisë do të habiten nga saktësia e paparë e këtyre shënimeve. Ndodh që njeriu gjatë jetës së tij të ketë bërë ndonjë vepër, qoftë të mirë, qoftë të keqe, dhe ta ketë harruar, sepse nuk i ka kushtuar ndonjë rëndësi të veçantë, por ja që tash vjen momenti dhe e sheh atë vepër të tij:

Dhe vihet libri (i veprave), e i sheh mëkatarët të frikësuar nga shënimet që janë në të, dhe thonë: Të mjerët ne, çështë puna e këtij libri që nuk ka lënë as (mëkat) të vogël e as të madh pa e përfshirë? dhe atë që vepruan, e gjejnë të gatshme  të pranishme, e Zoti yt nuk i bën padrejt askujt. (El-Kehf, 49)

pastaj:

E kush punoi ndonjë të mirë, që peshon sa grima, atë do ta gjejë, dhe kush punoi ndonjë të keqe, që peshon sa grima, atë do ta gjejë. (Ez-Zelzele, 7-8)

Ne si besimtarë që jetojmë në këta shekuj të lulëzimit të shkencës kompjuterike e të teknologjisë moderne, mbase edhe nuk çuditemi aq kur shohim se si sot me anë të pllakave kompjuterike nga platina, mikroprocesorëve të vegjël, videokamerave të ndryshme digjitale dhe arkivave filmike etj., ka mundësi që shënimet nga njerëzit të ruhen me shekuj e shekuj. Paramendoni se edhe sa e sa zbulime do të bëhen në këtë fushë në vitet dhe shekujt që do të pasojnë (deri në momentin që Allahu urdhëron që kjo gjithësi të shkatërrohet), andaj si mund të çuditemi për saktësinë e shënimeve të Allahut xh.sh.  Krijuesit tonë !



. فَذُوقُوا فَلَنْ نَزِيدَكُمْ إِلَّا عَذَابًا
*30. E ju pra, vuani, se Ne nuk do tju shtojmë tjetër veçse vuajtje.
*
Ska dyshim se ky ajet është një nga ajetet më të ashpra kuranore kundër pabesimtarëve.

Transmetohet nga Abdullah ibn Umeri të ketë thënë: Nuk ka zbritur për banorët e Xhehennemit ajet më i ashpër se ky.

Dhe vërtet ky është një realitet i hidhur. Përjetimi i këtyre ndëshkimeve është tmerri e ndëshkimi më i madh, sepse Allahu xh.sh., të tillët nuk i shikon me mëshirën e Vet, por mbi ta derdh tërë pezmin dhe hidhërimin e Tij, ngase gjatë jetës në këtë botë, ata pasuan intrigat e shejtanit, duke menduar se kjo botë është e tëra, dhe se nuk do të ketë ballafaqim me ringjalljen e as me veprat e tyre të liga.

Të zhytur në këto mundime e ndytësi, Allahu xh.sh. ua shton edhe më ndëshkimin dhe ndytësinë, kur thotë:

Ndytësisë së tyre u shton ndytësi. (Et-Tevbe, 125).



إِنَّ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ مَفَازًا حَدَائِقَ وَأَعْنَابًا وَكَوَاعِبَ أَتْرَابًا وَكَأْسًا دِهَاقًا لا يَسْمَعُونَ فِيهَا لَغْوًا وَلا كِذَّابًا جَزَاءً مِنْ رَبِّكَ عَطَاءً حِسَابًا رَبِّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا الرَّحْمَانِ لا يَمْلِكُونَ مِنْهُ خِطَابًا  يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الرُّوحُ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ صَفًّا لا يَتَكَلَّمُونَ إِلاَّ مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ الرَّحْمَانُ وَقَالَ صَوَابًا  ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ الْحَقُّ فَمَنْ شَاءَ اتَّخَذَ إِلَى رَبِّهِ مَآبًا إِنَّا أَنذَرْنَاكُمْ عَذَابًا قَرِيبًا يَوْمَ يَنظُرُ الْمَرْءُ مَا قَدَّمَتْ يَدَاهُ وَيَقُولُ الْكَافِرُ يَالَيْتَنِي كُنتُ تُرَابًا

*31.Vërtet për të devotshmit ka fitime (ngadhënjime) të mëdha (kënaqësitë e Xhennetit). 

32. Kopshte e vreshta rrushi. 

33. Edhe vasha të një moshe. 

34. Edhe kupa të mbushura plot (pije të kulluar). 

35. Aty nuk dëgjojnë fjalë të kota, as gënjeshtra. 

36. Shpërblime e dhurata të shumta dhënë nga Zoti yt (për hir të veprave të tyre të mira).

37. Zoti i qiejve e i tokës, dhe çka ndërmjet tyre, i Gjithëmëshirshmi, të Cilit nuk kanë të drejtë t'i bëjnë vërejtje. 

38. Atë ditë Xhibrili dhe engjëjt qëndrojnë të rreshtuar, askush nuk flet pos atij që e lejon Mëshiruesi, dhe i cili e thotë të vërtetën.

39. Ajo është dita e vërtetë, e kush dëshiron le të kthehet rrugës te Zoti i vet. 

40. Ne jua tërhoqëm juve (idhujtarëve) vërejtjen për dënimin e afërt, në ditën kur njeriu do ti shohë veprat e tij, kur jobesimtari do të thotë: Ah, sikur të isha dhe!

(En-Nebeë, 31-40)*



إِنَّ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ مَفَازًا حَدَائِقَ وَأَعْنَابًا وَكَوَاعِبَ أَتْرَابًا  وَكَأْسًا دِهَاقا

*31.Vërtet për të devotshmit ka fitime (ngadhënjime) të mëdha (kënaqësitë e Xhennetit). 

32. Kopshte e vreshta rrushi. 

33. Edhe vasha të një moshe. 

34. Edhe kupa të mbushura plot (pije të kulluar).* 

Në këto ajete, tash para nesh shfaqet një pamje krejtësisht e kundërt nga ajo e gjendjes së banorëve të Xhehennemit. Këtu Allahu xh.sh. na e përshkruan jetën dhe kënaqësinë e banorëve të Xhennetit, pasi më përpara na dëftoi për vuajtjet dhe mundimet, në të cilat do të jenë pabesimtarët dhe ata që nuk përfillën urdhrat hyjnore.

I Lartëmadhërishmi fillon me fjalët: Vërtet për të devotshmit ka fitime (ngadhënjime) të mëdha (kënaqësitë e Xhennetit)

Kjo mënyrë e të shprehurit hyjnor është një argument i vërtetimit të besimit të drejtë të xhennetlinjve dhe realizim i premtimit të Allahut për të devotshmit, për ata që shkuan rrugës së dritës hyjnore duke mos përfillur rrugën e shejtanit. Besimtarët në këtë botë, për shkak të besimit të tyre islam, shpeshherë përjetuan sprova të rënda, patën vështirësi e vuajtje, u privuan nga shumë kënaqësi të përkohshme të kësaj bote, por ja që tash para tyre me tërë bukurinë magjepsëse shfaqet Xhenneti me shpërblime të lloj-llojshme dhe me kënaqësi të përjetshme, sepse aty do të përjetohen të mirat dhe kënaqësitë e Xhennetit, kopshtet e bukura personale, me lloj-lloj lulesh, frutash dhe me vreshta rrushi.

Në Xhennet si shpërblim gjithashtu do të ketë edhe vasha të reja, të bukura si margaritarë, të dëlira e të një moshe. Aty si freskim do të kenë edhe kupa plot me pije të këndshme, jo pije që dehin dhe humbin arsyen, por pije që freskojnë e sjellin këna_qësi, siç thotë Allahu xh.sh. në ajetet vijuese: 

- Prej së cilës pije as nuk u dhemb koka e as nuk dehen. (El-Vakiatu, 19).

- Ska dyshim se të devotshmit do të pinë në kupë (pije të kulluar) të përzier me ujë nga burimi (aromatik) Kafur (në Xhennet). (El-Insan, 5)

- Dhe u jepet të pinë aty nga gota (pije) të përzier me zenxhebilë (xhenxhefil - bimë aromatike) nga burimi i quajtur Selsebil. (El-Insan, 17-18).

Sado që të përpiqet të flasë për bukuritë dhe kënaqësitë e Xhennetit, njeriu kurrë nuk do të mund të shprehë as për së afërmi përjetimet, imazhet dhe përfytyrimet e tij reale.

Kopshtet me lloj-lloj pemësh e lulesh, në të cilat rrjedhin lumenj të amshueshëm, ujëvarat, shtëpitë nga gurët e çmueshëm, kënaqësitë shpirtërore e trupore-janë vetëm nga disa përfytyrimet e Xhennetit, për të cilat dijetarë të ndryshëm kanë shkruar libra të tërë. Megjithë imagjinatën e tyre të vrullshme, megjithatë nuk do të merremi me ta, pasi këto gjëra kanë të bëjnë me çështje që janë gajb-sekrete, shpjegimi i hollësishëm i të cilave është i pamundshëm, prandaj do të mjaftohemi me këto dy ajete kuranore: (Në Xhennet) do të keni atë që dëshironi dhe gjithçka kërkoni (Fussilet, 31), dhe Ata aty (në Xhennet) kanë çka të dëshirojnë, e tek Ne ka edhe më shumë. (Kaf, 35) si dhe me thënien e Pejgamberit a.s.: Në Xhennet ka gjëra (pamje) të cilat syri i njeriut kurrë nuk i ka parë, gjëra (zëra) që veshi i njeriut kurrë si ka dëgjuar dhe gjëra (të bukura) të cilat mendja e njeriut as që mund ti imagjinojë, për të kuptuar se çfarë gjërash dhe kënaqësish na presin në Xhennet.

Fjala mefaza, që është përdorur në këtë ajet, d.t.th. ngadhënjim, fitim për atë që është kërkuar e shpresuar, dhe shpëtim nga zjarri. Padyshim, ajo që theksohet më së tepërmi në ngadhënjimin e të devotshmëve, është fakti se ata do të shpëtojnë nga zjarri i Xhehennemit.

Sharaviu, në lidhje me këtë shpëtim nga zjarri i Xhehennemit, si shembull tjetër të argumentimit sjell edhe këtë ajet kuranor: Dhe nuk ka asnjë prej jush që nuk do t'i afrohet atij (Xhehennemit). Ky (kontakti i Xhehennemit) është vendim i kryer i Zotit tënd. Pastaj, (pas kalimit pranë tij) do t'i shpëtojmë ata që ishin ruajtur (prej mëkateve), e zullumqarët do t'i lëmë aty të gjunjëzuar. (Merjem, 71)

Ai ndalet tek kjo pjesë e ajetit: Dhe nuk ka asnjë prej jush që nuk do t'i afrohet atij (Xhehennemit), dhe thotë: Ne të gjithë, kur të kalojmë nëpër urën e Siratit, do të shohim flakët e tmerrshme të Xhehennemit. Vetë fakti se do ta shohim zjarrin e pastaj do të shpëtojmë prej tij, është fitim-ngadhënjim.

Në të njëjtin konstelacion është edhe ajeti tjetër: E kush i shmanget zjarrit e futet në Xhennet, ai ka arritur shpëtim. (Ali Imran, 185)

Pra, shpëtimi ynë nga zjarri i Xhehennemit, konsiderohet fitim, për vetë faktin se ai që shpëton nga zjarri dhe hyn në Xhennet, ai vërtet ka ngadhënjyer me fitimin më të madh.



لا يَسْمَعُونَ فِيهَا لَغْوًا وَلَا كِذَّابًا  جَزَاءً مِنْ رَبِّكَ عَطَاءً حِسَابًا
35. Aty nuk dëgjojnë fjalë të kota, as gënjeshtra. 

36. Shpërblime e dhurata të shumta dhënë nga Zoti yt (për hir të veprave të tyre të mira).

Xhenneti do të jetë vend në të cilin kurrë nuk do të dëgjohet ndonjë fjalë e ligë e as gënjeshtër. Kjo argumenton më së miri për ambientin e pastër e të lartë moral që mbretëron në hapësirat e pakufishme të Xhennetit. Atu nuk fliten fjalë të kota, aty nuk mund të dëgjohen fjalë të liga, të ndyta e të pista. Aty do të ketë vetëm fjalë të mira dhe paqe. Ja se çna thotë Allahu xh. sh. për ambientin e Xhennetit, në një ajet tjetër: Asnjë fjalë të keqe a të pistë nuk do ta dëgjojnë atje dhe as të folur me gjynahe (përgojim a shpifje), por vetëm thënien: Selam! Selam! (Paqe mbi ju! Paqe mbi ju). (El-Vakiatu, 25-26)

Dhe të gjitha këto mirësi do të jenë nga Zoti i botëve vetëm për të devotshmit, mirësi të cilat do të jenë të mjaftueshme dhe meritore për hir të veprave të tyre, por, padyshim, shpërblimi më i madh kundruall të gjitha të mirave dhe shpërblimeve të tjera, do të jetë të pamit e Allahut xh.sh.: Atë ditë do të ketë fytyra të shkëlqyera (të gëzuara). Që Zotin e tyre e shikojnë. (El-Kijame, 22-23), dhe vetëm atëherë do të përjetohet plotësisht kënaqësia kulmore e çdo besimtari në Xhennet.



رَبِّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا الرَّحْمَانِ لَا يَمْلِكُونَ مِنْهُ خِطَابًا
37. Zoti i qiejve e i tokës, dhe çka ndërmjet tyre, që është mëshirues, të cilit nuk kanë të drejtë t'i bëjnë vërejtje.

Allahu i Plotfuqishëm në këtë ajet shfaq tërë madhështinë e Tij si Krijues, d.t.th, për secilin do të jetë e ditur se ky Zot-Krijues i Gjithësisë do të jetë i vetmi Sundimtar në Ditën e Gjykimit. Në këtë ditë, drejtësia e Tij absolute si dhe mëshira do të mbulojnë çdo skaj të kësaj hapësire. Ky është Zoti i Gjithësisë, i cili të devotshmit do ti mbulojë me mëshirën e Tij, kurse të këqijtë dhe pabesimtarët do ti ndëshkojë me ndëshkimin më të rëndë. Dhe askush nuk mund ti bëjë Atij asnjë vërejtje ose kritikë, sepse drejtësia e Tij është e përkryer. Ai shpërblen ose ndëshkon vetëm sipas veprave tona në këtë botë.



يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الرُّوحُ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ صَفًّا لا يَتَكَلَّمُونَ إِلا مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ الرَّحْمَانُ وَقَالَ صَوَابًا
*38. Atë ditë Xhibrili dhe engjëjt qëndrojnë të rreshtuar, askush nuk flet pos atij që e lejon Mëshiruesi, dhe i cili e thotë të vërtetën".*

Se ajo ditë e ballafaqimit me veprat tona para Allahut, do të jetë ditë e vështirë, por njëkohësisht edhe madhështore, dëfton ky ajet, nga i cili kuptojmë se madje as Xhibrili a.s., meleku më i madh, e as melekët e tjerë, nuk mund të flasin e as të ndërmjetësojnë pa lejen e Allahut.

Paramendoni atë ditë kur besniku i të gjitha shpalljeve, Xhibrili a.s., engjëlli më madhështor prej engjëjve të tjerë, qëndron para madhërisë së Allahut, në rresht, tok me engjëjt e tjerë dhe nuk bëzajnë fare, por, edhe kur u lejohet të flasin, u duhet ta bëjnë këtë vetëm me dy kushte:

E para: Kur u lejohet nga ana e Allahut të ndërmjetësojnë (të bëjnë shefat), siç thotë Allahu xh.sh.:

Kush mund të ndërmjetësojë tek Ai, pos me lejen e Tij? (El-Bekare, 255)

pastaj:  E kur të vijë ajo ditë, askush nuk do të flasë, pos me lejen e Tij (Hud, 105)

dhe: Atë ditë nuk bën dobi as ndërmjetësimi, përveç atij që e ka lejuar i Gjithëmëshirshmi të ndërmjetësojë dhe për të cilin e pëlqeu ndërmjetësimin. (Ta Ha, 109)

dhe e dyta: Që si ndërmjetësues ta thonë të vërtetën me rastin e ndërmjetësimit, dhe me kusht që personi për të cilin bëhet ndërmjetësimi, të jetë i denjë për këtë.

Dijetarët, në lidhje me aludimin në fjalën Er-Rruhu, kanë shprehur disa mendime:

- Shumica dërrmuese e dijetarëve thonë se Er-Rruhu është Xhibrili a.s., dhe këtë pohim të tyre e mbështetin me argumentin kuranor: 

Atë (Kuranin) e solli shpirti besnik (Xhibrili). (Shuara, 193).

- Disa të tjerë kanë dhënë mendimin se me termin Er-Rruhu nënkuptohet një prej ushtrive të Allahut që nuk janë prej melaikeve, ose janë melaiket më të ndershme (më të mëdha), ose janë mbrojtësit (kujdestarët) e melaikeve ose me këtë term thuhet të jetë cilësuar vetë Kurani.

Pavarësisht nga këto mendime, megjithatë mendimi më i saktë dhe më i pranueshëm është se fjala Er-Rruhu në këtë ajet aludon Xhibrilin a.s.



ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ الْحَقُّ فَمَنْ شَاءَ اتَّخَذ إِلَى رَبِّهِ مَآبًا
*39. Ajo është dita e vërtetë, e kush dëshiron le të kthehet rrugës te Zoti i vet.*

Ky ajet, na rikthen rishtazi në fillimin e kësaj kaptine, sepse mu kjo ditë, është Dita e Ringjalljes dhe Lajmi i madh, të cilin pabesimtarët e përgënjeshtruan dhe kishin kundërthënie rreth tij. Andaj, ai që dëshiron të dalë i pastër para Allahut, me besim të paluhatshëm, le të ndjekë rrugën e nënshtrimit ndaj Fuqiplotit, le të kërkojë strehim nën hijen e udhëzimit të Tij, sepse vetëm në të është e vërteta e amshueshme dhe shpëtimi.



إِنَّا أَنذَرْنَاكُمْ عَذَابًا قَرِيبًا يَوْمَ يَنظُرُ الْمَرْءُ مَا قَدَّمَتْ يَدَاهُ وَيَقُولُ الْكَافِر يَالَيْتَنِي كُنتُ تُرَابًا
*40. Ne jua tërhoqëm juve (idhujtarëve) vërejtjen për dënimin e afërt, në ditën kur nj_eriu do ti shohë veprat e tij, dhe kur jobesimtari do të thotë: Ah, sikur të isha dhe!*

Dijetarët bashkëkohorë duke e komentuar këtë pjesë të ajetit:



إِنَّا أَنذَرْنَاكُمْ عَذَابًا قَرِيبًا ...

Ne jua tërhoqëm juve (idhujtarëve) vërejtjen për dënimin e afërt, thonë se ky ajet, përveç paralajmërimit të dënimit të tmerrshëm të Ahiretit, mund të kuptohet si paralajmërim i dënimit të përkohshëm edhe në jetën e Berzahut, më saktësisht, ndëshkimit në varr, për çgjë i Lartmadhërishmi na flet edhe në këto ajete: Është e vërtetë se ata që bënë zullum, kanë një dënim më të afërt sesa ai (i kiametit), por pjesa dërrmuese e tyre nuk dinë. (Tur, 49), dhe: Ata i nënshtrohen zjarrit mëngjes e mbrëmje, e ditën e kiametit (u thuhet engjëjve): Ithtarët e faraonit futni në dënimin më të rëndë! (Gafir, 46).

Vërtet, drejtësia dhe mëshira absolute e Allahut është e pashembullt. Ai njerëzve ua tërheq vërejtjen për dënimin e tmerrshëm në Ahiret, e ajo ditë është e afërt, sepse çdo gjë që vjen, është e afërt. Në atë ditë askush nuk mund të ketë ndonjë arsyetim para Krijuesit të vet, se nuk i është tërhequr vërejtja për diçka të tillë, që vërtet do ta presë.

Por, padyshim, momenti më i vështirë për pabesimtarët do të jetë momenti i Llogarisë së fundit, kur ata definitivisht do të drejtohen për në Skëterrë (Xhehennem), pas ballafaqimit me veprat e tyre të shëmtuara siç thotë i Plotëfuqishmi: Ditën kur çdo njeri e gjen pranë vetes atë që veproi, mirë ose keq, e për atë të keqe që bëri, do të dëshirojë që në mes tij dhe në mes asaj të jetë një distancë shumë e madhe (e të mos e shohë). (Ali Imran, 30).

Vazhdimi i ajetit të fundit të kësaj kaptine:

...يَوْمَ يَنظُرُ الْمَرْءُ مَا قَدَّمَتْ يَدَاهُ وَيَقُولُ الْكَافِرُ يَالَيْتَنِي كُنتُ تُرَابًا

në ditën kur njeriu do ti shohë veprat e tij, dhe kur jobesimtari do të thotë: Ah, sikur të isha dhe !, na ofron pamjet trishtuese të fytyrave të pabesimtarëve e kriminelëve, të cilët në kulmin e thyerjes së tyre shpirtërore e fizike, të dëshpëruar nga pafuqia e tyre që të ndërrojnë diçka nga ky realitet i hidhur, shfaqin një dëshirë të parealizueshme për atë moment. Dëshirojnë të ishin dhe, e të mos ishin krijuar fare si njerëz, dëshirojnë të kishin ngelur në varre, ashtu të shndërruar në dhe, e të mos ishin ringjallur fare. Disa komentatorë thonë se pabesimtarët në ato momente të turpërimit e të nënçmimit do të dëshironin të ishin në vend të atyre kafshëve (gjallesave) pa intelekt, të cilat nesër në Ahiret, pasi të ketë marrur secila hakun nga njëra-tjetra, me urdhrin e Allahut, do të shndërrohen në dhe.

Mendjemadhësia, arroganca dhe kryeneçësia e tyre në këtë botë i shtyri për të mohuar argumentet e njëpasnjëshme të Allahut, të cilat ia solli njerëzimit për të njohur Krijuesin e tyre. Prandaj vetëm në atë ditë dhe në ato momente tragjike, ata do ta kuptojnë realitetin e hidhur, për të cilin i pati paralajmëruar Allahu xh.sh. qysh në fillim të kësaj kaptine: Jo, (mos të pyesin) sepse ata sigurisht (një ditë) do ta kuptojnë!. Dhe, gjithsesi (bindshëm) do ta kuptojnë (se ringjallja dhe Dita e Gjykimit janë realitet)! (En-Nebeë, 4-5)

Por, mjerisht, tash për ta çdo gjë është tepër vonë. Ata tashmë i sheh tek tërhiqen zvarrë nga melaiket e ndëshkimit, të nënçmuar e të përbuzur, drejt vendqëndrimit të tyre të përjetshëm, në skëterrat e Xhehennemit, për të mos dalë kurrë prej aty, në vuajtje e ndëshkim të amshueshëm: Halidine fiha ebeda  Në të (Xhehennem) do të jenë përgjithmonë.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Klevis2000

*Komentimi i kaptinës  En-Naziat*







Kaptina En-Naziat është kaptinë mekase, e zbritur pas kaptinës En-Nebeë dhe ka gjithsej 46 ajete. Në radhitjen e Mushafit mban numrin 79.

Ibn Durejsi, Nuhasi, Ibn Merdevije dhe Bejhekiu transmetojnë nga Ibn Abbasi të ketë thënë: Kaptina En-Naziat ka zbritur në Mekë

Ibn Merdevije transmeton të njëjtin transmetim edhe nga Ibn Zubejri. 



Emërtimi i kësaj kaptine
Kjo kaptinë është emërtuar En-Naziat për shkak se ajeti i parë i saj fillon me betimin e Allahut në melaiket që i marrin shpirtrat e pabesimtarëve me vrazhdësi.

Kjo kaptinë ka edhe një emër tjetër -Es-Sahireh  që nënkupton momentin kur do të dalim në një tokë të sheshuar para Allahut xh.sh. për të dhënë llogarinë, gjë që përmendet edhe në ajetin 14 të kësaj kaptine.



Lidhmëria kuptimore e kësaj kaptine me atë paraprake  En-Nebeë
Kjo kaptinë ka një ndërlidhje të fuqishme kuptimore me kaptinën paraprake  En-Nebeë në dy aspekte:

1. Përgjasimi tematik, sepse që të dy kaptinat bëjnë fjalë për ditën e kataklizmës dhe rrethanat e ndodhjes së saj; pastaj flasin për shpërblimet e të devotshmëve si dhe për fundin tragjik të pabesimtarëve, dhe

2. Përgjasimi në pjesën e hyrjes dhe në të përfundimit në të dy kaptinat. Përderisa në kaptinën En-Nebeë vërtetohet e argumentohet ringjallja dhe të gjitha ato përjetime që do të pasojnë pas saj prej shpërblimeve e ndëshkimeve, kaptina En-Naziat fillon me betimet e Allahut në krijesat e tij-melaiket se Kiameti dhe Ringjallja janë një realitet që do të ndodhin patjetër, sipas përcaktimit paraprak të Allahut xh.sh., dhe mund të themi se kjo është një vazhdimësi kuptimore e ajeteve të fundit të kaptinës En-Nebeë, ku Allahu i Plotfuqishëm ia bën me dije njerëzimit se ia ka tërhequr me kohë vërejtjen për një dënim të afërt pas ringjalljes.

Pra, fundi i kaptinës En-Nebeë tregon për dënimin e afërt, kurse fundi i kaptinës En-Naziat argumenton bindshëm për ndodhinë e Ditës së Ringjalljes (Kiametit) dhe llahtarisë së saj.



Përmbajtje e shkurtër e kësaj kaptine
- Edhe kjo kaptinë, sikur pothuaj të gjitha kaptinat e tjera mekase, në radhë të parë është përqendruar në shtjellimin e bazave të besimit të mirëfilltë monoteist, në vërtetimin e pejgamberisë së Muhammedit a.s., dhe në Ringjalljen pas vdekjes.

- Allahu xh.sh. e fillon këtë kaptinë me betimin në melaiket (krijesat e Tij të padukshme) që marrin shpirtrat e pabesimtarëve me vrazhdësi, pastaj të melaikeve që marrin shpirtrat e besimtarëve me butësi, dhe tri betime të tjera radhazi në melaiket që kryejnë urdhra të ndryshëm. Kuptimi i këtyre pesë betimeve do të thotë: Ju, o pabesimtarë, vërtet të gjithë do të vdisni pas atij momentit kur do të vijë dridhja (fryrja e parë në Sur), dhe pas saj do të pasojë tjetra (fryrja e dytë) për tu ringjallur çdo qenie e gjallë që më parë kishte shijuar vdekjen.

- Në vazhdim të kaptinës shtjellohet gjendja e idhujtarëve që assesi të bindeshin se një gjë e tillë vërtet do të ndodhë. Ata madje vazhdimisht talleshin edhe me idenë se mund të riktheheshin edhe një herë si qenie njerëzore me trup e me shpirt, pas vdekjes së tyre fizike, pasi tu ishin bërë eshtrat hi e pluhur. Për ta kjo ishte një iluzion dhe mu për këtë arsye ata me ironi thumbuese e tallëse thoshin: Nëse ringjallemi atëherë vërtet do të jetë ky një kthim humbës për ne!!!

- Më pastaj në këtë sure vazhdon të prezantohet gjendja e këtyre kriminelëve pas ringjalljes dhe frika e tmerrshme që do ti kaplojë ata.

- Tregimi mbi Musanë dhe Faraonin, që shtjellohet në vazhdim, është një tregim shumë domethënës për Muhammedin a.s. dhe për të gjithë besimtarët, se në fund, fitorja, triumfi dhe ndihma e Allahut do të jetë në anën e tyre, andaj të mos humbin shpresën në misionin e tyre të shenjtë në përhapjen e fjalës së drejtë të Allahut, sepse kriminelët si faraoni, të gjithë, pa dallim, i pret fundi i njëjtë tragjik.

- Pas kësaj kemi një tërheqje të vërejtjes nga Allahu xh.sh. në adresë të pabesimtarëve, ku Ai sikur u thotë: Çfarë mendoni ju që me kaq arrogancë e kryeneçësi mohoni argumentet Tona: a më i rëndë është krijimi juaj apo i qiellit dhe i tërë kësaj hapësire që ju rrethon?!, për ta përfunduar me faktin se Kiameti do të vijë e njerëzit atë ditë do të jenë të ndarë në dy grupe: të lumtur dhe të mjerë .

- Momentin e asaj Dite nuk e di askush përveç Allahut të Gjithëdijshëm, madje nuk e kanë ditur as më të dashurit e Tij, pejgamberët a.s. e as melaiket e Tij, por një gjë dihet e sigurt, se nga tmerri i atij momenti që vjen aq befas, kur askush nuk e pret, pabesimtarëve do tu duket se në këtë botë dhe në varr, nuk kanë qëndruar më shumë se një mbrëmje a mëngjes të një dite të kësaj bote.



وَالنَّازِعَاتِ غَرْقًا وَالنَّاشِطَاتِ نَشْطًا وَالسَّابِحَاتِ سَبْحًا فَالسَّابِقَاتِ سَبْقًا فَالْمُدَبِّرَاتِ أَمْرًا

1 .Pasha ata (engjëjt) që marrin shpirtrat me rrëmbim 

2. Dhe ata që marrin shpirtrat me lehtësi

3 .Dhe ata që notojnë (realizojnë gjithçka lehtë) me shpejtësi

4. Dhe ata që nxitojnë (për të shpënë çdo gjë) në vendin e vet

5. Dhe pasha ata që çdo çështje rregullojnë

(En-Naziat, 1-5)





Koment:



وَالنَّازِعَاتِ غَرْقًا
1. Pasha ata (engjëjt) që marrin shpirtrat me rrëmbim . 

Si në shumë vende të tjera në Kuranin famëlartë, Allahu xh.sh. edhe në fillim të kësaj kaptine betohet në disa prej krijesave të Tijmelaiket, të cilat, siç thuhet në disa ajete kuranore, e madhërojnë të Plotfuqishmin dhe me përpikërinë më të madhe zbatojnë çdo urdhër të Tij.

Betimi i parë i Tij në këtë kaptinë ka të bëjë me melaiket të cilat me vrazhdësi dhe në mënyrë agresive ua nxjerrin shpirtrat pabesimtarëve, si ndëshkim për mohimin, ligësitë dhe paudhësitë e tyre në këtë botë.

Këto momente janë tepër trishtuese për ta, sepse atëherë ata i shohin melaiket e ndëshkimit tek afrohen, për tua nxjerrë shpirtrat në mënyrën më të vrazhdë.

Për llahtarinë e këtij momenti, d.t.th., për momentin e nxjerrjes së shpirtrave të pabesimtarëve, na flasin edhe këto dy ajete:

 Sikur ti shihje engjëjt kur ua marrin shpirtin atyre që mohuan (do të shihje tmerr), u binin fytyrave dhe shpinave të tyre (para dhe prapa): Shijoni dënimin e djegies (El-Enfal, 50), dhe

  E sikur ti shihje mizorët kur janë në agoni të vdekjes, e engjëjt kanë shtrirë duart e veta (me ndëshkim) e (u thonë): shpëtojeni pra vetveten (nëse mundeni). Tash përjetoni dënimin e turpshëm për shkak se thoshit të pavërtetën për Allahun, dhe ndaj argumenteve të Tij ishit kryeneçë (El-Enam, 93)

Këto ajete tregojnë qartë për mundimet që do ti përjetojnë pabesimtarët dhe për pafuqinë e tyre në ato çaste, sepse nuk janë në gjendje të bëjnë asgjë për ta shpëtuar vetveten. Ata do të tranden e do të tmerrohen kur pranë vetes, para dorëzimit të shpirtit, shohin melaiket e ndëshkimit tek kanë shtrirë duart e veta për tua nxjerrë shpirtin me mundime.



وَالنَّاشِطَاتِ نَشْطًا
2. Dhe ata që marrin shpirtrat me lehtësi

Betimi i dytë i Allahut në këtë sure ka të bëjë me melaiket e mëshirës, të cilat butësisht e me lehtësi ua marrin besimtarëve shpirtrat duke i përshëndetur me Selam dhe duke i përgëzuar me Xhennet:

Këtë pamje na e përshkruan edhe Kurani famëlartë në ajetet:

S'ka dyshim se ata që thanë: Zoti ynë është All-llahu, pastaj nuk u luhatën, atyre u zbresin melaiket (në prag të vdekjes dhe u thonë): Mos u frikësoni dhe mos u pikëlloni, keni myzhde Xhennetin që ju premtohej! (Fussilet, 30) 

dhe:

Të cilëve, duke qenë të pastër, engjëjt ua marrin shpirtin, duke u thënë: Selamun alejkum-gjetët shpëtimin, hyni në Xhennet, për hir të asaj që keni vepruar (En-Nahl, 32)

Ja pra sa i madh është dallimi midis këtyre dy gjendjeve të marrjes së shpirtrave,- të besimtarëve dhe pabesimtarëve.

Në lidhje me këtë, kemi edhe disa hadithe të Pejgamberit a.s., por ne këtu, për shkaqe objektive, do të përmendim pjesërisht vetëm një.

Transmeton Ahmed ibn Hanbeli nga Ebu Muavije, i cili ka thënë: Na ka rrëfyer Aëmeshi e ky nga Minhali, ky nga Ibni Amri, ky nga Zudhani e ky nga Berraë bin Azibi të ketë thënë: Dolëm një ditë me të Dërguarin e Allahut për ta përcjellë xhenazen e një ensariu, dhe ne të gjithë ishim ulur rreth varrit të të ndjerit. Derisa ishim në përfundim të varrimit të tij, i Dërguari a.s., me një shkop në dorë po prekte tokën, e pastaj e ngriti shikimin nga ne dhe na u drejtua me fjalët: Kërkoni mbrojtje nga Allahu prej ndëshkimit të varrit. Këtë e përsëriti dy a tri herë, dhe vazhdoi: Kur besimtarit ti jetë afruar fundi i jetës në këtë botë, për të kaluar në Ahiret, nga qielli zbresin melaiket me fytyra të ndritshme sikur dielli. Me vete sjellin qefinin dhe parfumet më aromatike të Xhennetit dhe ulen përballë besimtarit. Në ato momente në një formë të bukur vjen meleku i vdekjes, i cili ulet te koka e tij dhe thotë: O shpirt i mirë, urdhëro e dil (eja) në mëshirën dhe kënaqësinë e Allahut, dhe shpirti i besimtarit del nga trupi sikur që bie pika e ujit nga gota. Pastaj meleku i vdekjes e merr atë shpirt, të cilin melaiket e tjera për asnjë çast nuk e lënë më në dorën e tij, derisa të mos e mbështjellin me atë qefin (të Xhennetit) dhe ta parfumosin me parfum të Xhennetit. Era e shpirtit të tij e ka aromën më të këndshme se çdo lloj i miskut-parfumit në tokë. Ai shpirt ngrihet lart në qiell nga melaiket e mëshirës dhe në çdo grup të melaikeve që hasin gjatë ngjitjes, pyesin: Cili është ky shpirt i mirë? Ata thonë: filan filani duke e thirrur me emrat më të bukur me të cilët e kanë thirrur njerëzit në këtë botë, derisa të mos arrijnë në qiellin e kësaj bote dhe të kërkojnë leje që ai të hapet për të, dhe qielli hapet e vazhdon udhëtimi me të nëpër sferat e larta qiellore derisa të arrijnë në qiellin e shtatë, dhe Allahu thotë: Shkruani librin (emrin) e robit Tim në regjistrin  e të lartësuarve dhe kthejeni në tokë, sepse prej saj i kam krijuar, në të i rikthej dhe prej saj prapë do ti ringjall herën tjetër

 Ndërsa, kur ti jetë afruar fundi i jetës në këtë botë pabesimtarit, për të kaluar në Ahiret, nga qielli zbresin melaiket e tmerrshme të ndëshkimit, me fytyra të zeza e të vrenjtura, dhe me vete sjellin rroba të vrazhdta (ferra-ferra) të Xhehennemit dhe ulen para tij; pastaj vjen meleku i vdekjes dhe i ulet te koka duke i thënë me vrazhdësi: O shpirt i keq (i ndyrë). Dil (shko) në hidhërimin dhe dënimin e Allahut. Në ato çaste shpirti i pabesimtarit nxirret me vështirësi, sikurse gërhanët (ferrat) që me vështirësi nxirren nga leshi i lagur, dhe menjëherë e mbështjellin me ato rroba të vrazhda të Xhehennemit, duke kundërmuar erë më të rëndë e më të keqe se të çfarëdo coftine në fytyrë të tokës. Pastaj ky shpirt i keq ngrihet në hapësirat qiellore dhe në çdo grup të melaikeve që hasin, ato pyesin: Cili është ky shpirt i keq e i ndyrë? U thuhet: filan filani, duke e thirrur me emrat më të këqij me të cilët e kanë thirrur në këtë botë, derisa të mos arrijë te qielli i kësaj bote, kur kërkohet leje për të vazhduar më tutje (më lart) me të, por këtij shpirti të keq nuk i lejohet të shkojë më tutje në sferat e larta qiellore, dhe pastaj i Dërguari a.s. e lexoi këtë ajet kuranor:

 Të tillëve nuk u hapen dyert e qiellit dhe ata nuk do të hyjnë në Xhennet derisa të përbirojë deveja nëpër vrimën e gjilpërës. Ja, kështu i shpërblejmë kriminelët  (El-Aëraf, 40) 

 dhe pastaj i Dërguari i Allahut vazhdoi: Allahu i urdhëron melaiket: Shkruani librin (emrin) e tij në regjistrin Sixh-xhin (libri i xhehennemlinjve),në fund të tokës.

Pastaj melaiket shpirtin e tij e hedhin me rrëmbim e forcë poshtë në tokë Më pastaj i Dërguari a.s. lexoi këtë ajet kuranor:   E kush i bën shok Allahut, ai është sikur të bjerë nga qielli e ta rrëmbejë shpendi, ose si ai të cilin e gjuan era e stuhishme në ndonjë vend të humbur (El-Haxh-xh, 31).

Edhe tri betimet e tjera të Allahut në vazhdim të kësaj kaptine, kanë të bëjnë me grupe të veçanta të melaikeve, të cilat i kryejnë urdhrat e Allahut në mënyrë të përpiktë:



وَالسَّابِحَاتِ سَبْحًا

3. Dhe ata që notojnë (realizojnë gjithçka lehtë) me shpejtësi

Sipas shumicës dërrmuese të dijetarëve, ky betim i Allahut ka të bëjë me engjëjt (melaiket), të cilët me shpejtësi notojnë (fluturojnë) nëpër hapësirat qiellore duke kryer urdhrat e Allahut xh.sh.,do të thotë, ata me shpejtësi të pabesueshme zbresin nga qielli në tokë dhe kthehen, për ta çuar në vend urdhrin e parashtruar.

Disa dijetarë kanë dhënë mendimet e tyre se këtu është fjala për kuajt e kalorësve muslimanë, që ngarendin si vetëtima në mejdanin e luftës. Disa të tjerë, si Katadeja, Hasan el Basriu dhe Muhamed el Gazaliu, kanë thënë se fjala është për yjet që lëvizin (notojnë) nëpër galaktikat e tyre.

Mirëpo disa të tjerë shfaqin tjetër mendim, duke theksuar se fjala është për shpirtrat e besimtarëve, që me mall të zhuritur e me dashuri të flaktë, shpejtojnë në takim me Krijuesin e tyre-Allahun xh.sh.

Megjithatë, mendimi i parë është më i pranueshmi dhe më i besueshmi në mesin e dijetarëve.



فَالسَّابِقَاتِ سَبْقًا

4. Dhe ata që nxitojnë (për të shpënë çdo gjë) në vendin e vet

Shumica e dijetarëve (xhumhuri) janë të mendimit se këtu bëhet fjalë për engjëjt që i paraprijnë dërgimit të shpirtrave të besimtarëve në Xhennet, do të thotë se këta engjëj i bartin shpirtrat e atyre për në Xhennet, ashtu siç e pamë më lart edhe nga hadithi i Pejgamberit a.s.

Ka edhe mendime të tjera, të cilat natyrisht e kanë peshën e vet dhe kanë mbështetje, sepse domethëniet e Kuranit famëlartë i gjasojnë një oqeani të pafund. Kështu, shohim që Muxhahidi thotë se ky ajet bën fjalë për melaiket, të cilat i tejkalojnë pengesat e djajve gjatë dërgimit të shpalljes tek të dërguarit e Allahut. Se djajtë mund të paraqesin ndonjë pengesë të tillë, na flasin edhe ajetet: 

Dhe atë (qiellin) e kemi ruajtur prej çdo djalli të mallkuar, përveç atij që vjedh (përgjon) çdëgjohet, po edhe atë e kap ylli i zjarrtë (dhe e djeg). (El-Hixhr, 17-18)

Tregohet se dikur djajt kishin mundësinë të përgjonin diçka nga lajmet e qiellit, por me shpalljen e revelatës së fundit hyjnore - Kuranit, atyre u është pamundësuar një gjë e tillë, dhe për tiu shmangur këtyre përgjimeve, tash kujdesen melaiket e përmendura në këtë ajet, të cilat nxitojnë për ta shpënë çdo gjë në vendin e vet. Ky ishte mendimi i Muxhahidit, ndërsa Katadeja, Hasan el Basriu dhe Muhamed el Gazaliu thonë se këto janë yje apo planetë, të cilët kapërcejnë njëri-tjetrin gjatë udhëtimit të tyre nëpër orbitat e përcaktuara në Gjithësi. 

Ca të tjerë mendojnë se fjala këtu është, si në ajetin e mëparshëm, për kuajt e luftëtarëve muslimanë, të cilët ngarendin para njëri-tjetrit në Xhihad (luftë), e disa të tjerë thonë se fjala është për shpirtrat e besimtarëve që u paraprijnë trupave të tyre për në kënaqësitë e Allahut, të cilat do ti përjetojnë në jetën e Berzahut (varrezave). Megjithatë, mendimi i parë, se bëhet fjalë për melaiket që nxitojnë për të shpënë çdo gjë në vendin e vet, është më i pranueshmi.



فَالْمُدَبِّرَاتِ أَمْرًا

5. Dhe pasha ata që çdo çështje rregullojnë  

Gjithashtu edhe betimi i pestë me radhë i Allahut xh.sh., në këtë kaptinë, sipas shumicës dërrmuese të dijetarëve, ka të bëjë me melaiket të cilat, me lejen dhe autorizimin e Allahut, i rregullojnë çështjet në tokë.

Dijetarët kanë përmendur në këtë kontekst katër engjëjt më të mëdhenj, të cilëve u janë ndarë detyra të caktuara nga Allahu për rregullimin e çështjeve të jetesës në këtë botë.

Hasan el Basriu dhe Muhamed el Gazaliu, janë kategorikë se edhe ky ajet (ky betim), ka të bëjë ekskluzivisht me yjet, lëvizjen e planetëve dhe galaktikave.

Marrë në tërësi, pavarësisht nga këto mendime të nduarduarta, mund të themi se kuptimin e vërtetë të këtyre betimeve hyjnore e di vetëm Allahu i Gjithëdijshëm. Megjithatë, ajo që del në pah dhe për se dijetarët janë të bashkuar, është fakti se prapa këtyre betimeve ekziston një dëshmi e pakontestueshme kundër pabesimtarëve, se ato që ata i mohojnë në lidhje me Ringjalljen dhe Llogarinë e Ahiretit, janë një e vërtetë e pamohueshme, të cilën edhe do ta përjetojnë.

Dijetari i madh bashkëkohor, Sejjid Kutbi, në lidhje me këtë, në tefsirin e tij Fi Dhilalil Kuran thotë: Çfarëdo që të shtrohet rreth kuptimeve të këtyre betimeve të Allahut; engjëjt apo yjet, një është më se e sigurt,- këtu kemi të bëjmë me përjetimin shqisor të një gjallërie kuptimore të ambientit dhe të frymës kuranore. Pra, ska dyshim se këto shprehje kuranore lëkundin ndjenjat, dridhin zemrat dhe shkaktojnë rrëqethje e mornica në trup, për një gjë të tmerrshme, një kërcënim të vazhdueshëm që është momenti i kataklizmës dhe Ringjallja, ndodhia e të cilave do ti tmerrojë pabesimtarët.

*        *           *

Kur është fjala tek betimet e Allahut, në përgjithësi, mund të themi se i Lartmadhërishmi është betuar edhe në krijesa të tjera të Tij, madje Ai është betuar edhe në vetë Qenien e Tij hyjnore. Me anën e betimeve të Tij në Kuran, Allahu xh.sh. argumenton Njëshmërinë e Tij, vërtetësinë e Kuranit si fjalë hyjnore, vërtetësinë e pejgamberisë së Muhammedit a.s. vërtetësinë e ndodhisë së Kiametit dhe të Ringjalljes.

Në vazhdim po paraqesim shkurtimisht disa nga këto betime hyjnore:

- Pasha të radhiturit (melaiket), që në rreshta (safa) qëndrojnë, dhe nxituesit, që me nxitim shtyjnë, dhe pasha lexuesit, që lexojnë përkujtimin, është e vërtetë se Zoti juaj është vetëm Një, Zot i qiejve e i Tokës dhe çka në mes tyre, dhe Zoti i lindjeve (të yjeve)  (Es-Safat, 1-5)

- Kaf, pasha Kuranin e lavdishëm (do të ringjalleni) (Kaf,1)

- Ha, Mim, Pasha librin (Kuranin) sqarues (Ez-Zuhruf, 1-2)

- Ja, Sin, Pasha Kuranin e pacenueshëm në urtësinë e tij të lartë, ska dyshim se ti (Muhamed) je prej të dërguarve  (Jasin, 1-3)

- Betohem në Ditën e Kiametit (El-Kiame, 1)

- Ata që nuk besuan, menduan se kurrsesi nuk do të ringjallen. Thuaj: Po, pasha Zotin tim, patjetër do të ringjalleni dhe do të njoftoheni për ato që keni punuar, dhe kjo për Allahun është e lehtë (Et-Tegabun, 7) 

Në përmbyllje mund të themi se dijetarët islamë përcaktuan dispozita të veçanta në lidhje me betimet në Allahun dhe ndalimin e betimit të njerëzve në jetën e përditshme të tyre në diçka tjetër, përveç në Allahun xh.sh. Një gjë e tillë rrjedh edhe nga vetë porosia e Pejgamberit a.s., kur thotë: Kush betohet, ose le të betohet në Allahun, ose le të heshtë!

Nga kjo mund të kuptohet se Allahu xh.sh. betohet në shumë vende në Kuran, në gjëra që janë me rëndësi të veçantë për njerëzimin, ndërsa njerëzit, nëse shtrëngohen për betim, atëherë këtë duhet ta bëjnë vetëm në Krijuesin e tyre, sepse asgjë nuk mund të krahasohet me Të.



يَوْمَ تَرْجُفُ الرَّاجِفَةُ. تَتْبَعُهَا الرَّادِفَةُ.  قُلُوبٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ وَاجِفَةٌ. أَبْصَارُهَا خَاشِعَةٌ. يَقُولُونَ

أَئِنَّا لَمَرْدُودُونَ فِي الْحَافِرَة ِ. أَئِذَا كُنَّا عِظَامًا نَخِرَة.  قَالُوا تِلْكَ إِذًا كَرَّةٌ خَاسِرَةٌ .

فَإِنَّمَا هِيَ زَجْرَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ . فَإِذَا هُمْ بِالسَّاهِرَةِ .



6. Ditën kur vrullshëm bëhet dridhja 

7. dhe pas saj pason tjetra

8. Atë ditë zemrat janë të tronditura

9. e shikimet e tyre janë të trishtuara (frikësuara)

10. Ata (idhujtarët) thonë (pyesin në këtë botë): A thua vërtet  do të kthehemi (edhe një herë) në këtë jetë?

11. edhe pasi të jemi bërë eshtra të kalbur?

12. Thanë: (nëse do të ringjallemi), atëherë ai kthim  do të jetë dëshpërues për ne!

13. Po, ajo (ringjallja) nuk do të jetë tjetër veçse një thirrje (britmë e vetme)

14. dhe ja, ata (do të gjenden) mbi sipërfaqen e tokës.

(En-Naziat,  6-14)



يَوْمَ تَرْجُفُ الرَّاجِفَةُ. تَتْبَعُهَا الرَّادِفَةُ.

6. Ditën kur vrullshëm bëhet dridhja. 

7. dhe pas saj pason tjetra

Pas 5 betimeve të Allahut të Plotëfuqishëm në krijesat e Tij, betime që dëshmojnë bindshëm se ringjallja është e vërtetë, tash i Madhërishmi na bën me dije se kjo botë (gjithësi) do të shkatërrohet e tëra me ushtimën, britmën ose dridhjen pas fryrjes së parë në sur (Er-Rraxhifetu). Menjëherë pas saj do të pasojë tjetra (Er-Rradifetu), d.t.th. fryrja e dytë e cila do të sinjalizojë ringjalljen.

Gjatë komentimit të kaptinës En-Nebeë, ajeti 18: Është dita kur i fryhet Surit (borisë) dhe ju vini grupe-grupe, ndër të tjera, kemi cekur mendimet e shumicës së dijetarëve se fryrja e parë dhe e dytë janë cekur me emra të veçantë (Er-Rraxhifetu dhe Er-Rradifetu) në kaptinën En-Naziat në ajetet 6-7, të cilat mu tash jemi duke i komentuar.

Megjithatë, një pjesë e madhe e dijetarëve mendojnë se ky ajet ndërlidhet fuqishëm me momentet e para të kataklizmës, d.t.th., kur pas fryerjes së parë, çdo gjë në këtë gjithësi nis të shkatërrohet, fillimisht kjo tokë, të cilën disa dijetarë e kanë quajtur Er-Rraxhifetu, duke u mbështetur më shumë në një ajet tjetër kuranor: 

Atë ditë kur toka e kodrat të dridhen  (El-Muzemmil, 14)

Pas tokës, fillon shkatërrimi i qiellit, dhe për këtë arsye disa dijetarë mendojnë se fjala Er-Rradifetu, ka të bëjë me shkatërrimin e qiellit.

Sidoqoftë mendimi i parë është më i sakti, d.t.th. se këtu bëhet fjalë për dy fryrjet në Sur; e para, pas së cilës me dridhje, ushtima e klithma të njerëzve që do ta përjetojnë këtë tmerr, çdo gjë në këtë ekzistencë zhduket, e me të edhe toka e qielli, dhe pas saj do të pasojë fryrja e dytë, pas së cilës fillon një proces tjetër i jetës, llogaria e njerëzve për veprat e bëra gjatë jetës në këtë botë.

Transmetojnë Imam Ahmedi, Tirmidhiu, Haseni dhe të tjerët nga Ubejje bin Kabi, ndërsa fjalët janë radhitur nga Tirmidhiu, i cili thotë: Kur kalonte 1/3 e natës ai (i Dërguari i Allahut) ngrihej e thoshte: O ju njerëz, përmendni Zotin, sepse erdhi (u afrua) dridhja (Er-Raxhifetu), të cilën do ta pasojë menjëherë tjetra (Er-Rradifetu). Erdhi (është afruar) vdekja dhe ajo që pason pas saj (ringjallja dhe llogaria)

Për këto dy fryrje në Sur, dëshmon edhe ajeti tjetër kuranor :Dhe i fryhet Surit dhe bien të vdekur çka në qiej dhe çka ka në tokë, përveç atyre që do Allahu (të mos vdesin), pastaj i fryhet atij herën e dytë, kur, qe, të gjithë ata të ngritur duke pritur (urdhrin e Zotit-llogarinë). (Ez-Zumer, 68)

Se momenti i kataklizmës është i tmerrshëm për pabesimtarët, të cilët në momentet e fryrjes së parë në Sur shohin se si shkatërrohen toka e qielli, na dëftojnë dy ajetet në vazhdim të kësaj kaptine:



قُلُوبٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ وَاجِفَةٌ. أَبْصَارُهَا خَاشِعَة.

8. Atë ditë zemrat janë të tronditura

9. e shikimet e tyre janë të trishtuara (frikësuara)

Ata që me ngulm mohuan ringjalljen dhe jetën pas vdekjes, do ta përjetojnë shumë rëndë këtë të papritur për ta. Zemrat e tyre do të dridhen nga llahtaria dhe tronditja, kurse shikimet do ti kenë të trishtuara, të poshtëruara e të përbuzura. Cili prej tyre do të mund të paramendonte një përfundim të tillë poshtërues?! A nuk ishin këta kriminelë me zemra të ngurta dhe të vulosura me kufër, të cilët talleshin me ringjalljen?! Por ja se si i ka regjistruar Allahu xh.sh. fjalët e tyre ironike e përqeshëse, kur thotë:



يَقُولُونَ أَئِنَّا لَمَرْدُودُونَ فِي الْحَافِرَة ِ. أَئِذَا كُنَّا عِظَامًا نَخِرَة .قَالُوا تِلْكَ إِذًا كَرَّةٌ خَاسِرَةٌ .

10. Ata (idhujtarët) thonë (pyesin në këtë botë): A thua vërtet do të kthehemi (edhe një herë) në këtë jetë?

11. edhe pasi të jemi bërë eshtra të kalbur?

12. Thanë: (nëse do të ringjallemi), atëherë ai kthim do të jetë dëshpërues për ne!

Kjo do të thotë se për ta ishte e paimagjinueshme se trupat e tyre do të riktheheshin edhe njëherë në të njëjtën formë, në të njëjtën materie, pasi që eshtrat e tyre të ishin kalbur nën dhe e të ishin bërë hi e pluhur

Këto shpoti e tallje të tyre Allahu xh.sh. i ka regjistruar edhe në disa ajete të tjera kuranore si:

 Thanë: vallë pasi të bëhemi eshtra e pluhur do të ringjallemi si krijesë e re (El Israë, 98)

dhe :

Ai (njeriu) na solli Neve shembull, e harroi krijimin e vet e tha: kush i ngjall eshtrat duke qenë ata të kalbur (Jasin, 78)

Ironia dhe sarkazmi i tyre nuk kishte të sosur. Ata madje i përqeshnin muslimanët për këto kërcënime të Allahut për ringjalljen. Por të tillëve Allahu i Plotfuqishëm u thotë: 

Thuaj i ringjall Ai që i krijoi për herë të parë, e Ai është i Gjithëdijshëm për çdo krijim (Jasin, 79)

Ai me këtë ua bëri me dije se llogaritë e tyre i kanë të gabuara, sepse për të Plotëfuqishmin, i Cili na ka krijuar nga mosqenia, nuk është vështirë të na ringjallë rishtazi. Ja se çpërgjigje u jep Allahu xh.sh. në vazhdim të kësaj kaptine:



فَإِنَّمَا هِيَ زَجْرَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ . فَإِذَا هُمْ بِالسَّاهِرَةِ .

13. Po, ajo (ringjallja) nuk do të jetë tjetër veçse një thirrje (britmë e vetme)

14. dhe ja, ata (do të gjenden) mbi sipërfaqen e tokës.

Kjo do të thotë se për Allahun që na krijoi dhe na dhuroi jetën, nuk paraqet kurrfarë vështirësie që të na vdesë të gjithë dhe të na ringjallë, sepse për Krijuesin e gjithfuqishëm nuk ekzistojnë nocionet: vështirë apo lehtë, veçse urdhri i Tij: Bëhu! zbatohet aty për aty:

Kur Ai dëshiron ndonjë send, urdhri i Tij është vetëm ti thotë Bëhu! dhe ai bëhet menjëherë. (Jasin, 82)

Do të thotë është vetëm një urdhër hyjnor: Ringjalluni!, dhe për një moment, të gjithë njerëzit do të ringjallen, të trishtuar, të frikësuar nga fakti se po dalin para Krijuesit të tyre për të dhënë llogari.

Kurse atyre që mendonin se eshtrat e tyre të kalbur nuk do tu bashkohen kurrë më e të ringjallen, vetëm në ato momente do tju kujtohen fjalët e Allahut:

E thonë: Të mjerët ne! Po kush na ngriti prej ku ishim të shtrirë në varre? Pra kjo qenka ajo që premtoi Zoti dhe vërtetuan të dërguarit (Jasin, 52)

Vetëm atëherë këta do të binden se janë në humbje të vërtetë, por çdo gjë do të jetë vonë. Më nuk ka kthim prapa, edhe pse një gjë të tillë pabesimtarët e dëshirojnë. Ja se si i përshkruan Kurani këto dëshira të tyre: E kur ndonjërit prej tyre (pabesimtarëve) i vjen vdekja, ai thotë: O Zoti im, më kthe (prapë në jetën e kësaj botë) që të bëj vepra të mira e të kompensoj atë që lëshova. Kurrsesi, (kthim mbrapa nuk ka) (El-Muminun, 99-100).

Pra, më nuk ka rast për pendim as për përmirësim, por do të ketë vetëm ballafaqim me veprat e tyre të shëmtuara dhe me dënimin e dhembshëm që i pret!

Ringjallja e njerëzve do të bëhet në një tokë të re, në një tokë të bardhë e të shndritshme, në një tokë të rrafshtë, e cila quhet tokë e Ahiretit, tokë në të cilën kurrë nuk është bërë mëkat e as nuk është derdhur gjak i shkaktuar nga krimi.

Se para Allahut xh.sh., në Ditën e Gjykimit do të dalim në një tokë tjetër, jep shenjë ajeti kuranor:

Ditën kur toka ndryshohet në tjetër tokë, e edhe qiejt (në tjerë qiej), dhe ata (njerëzit) të gjithë dalin sheshazi para Allahut, Një, Mbizotërues (Ibrahim, 48)

Në lidhje me këtë Buhariu dhe Muslimi në Sahihët e tyre transmetojnë nga Sehl ibn Sadi, se i Dërguari s.a.v.s. ka thënë: Njerëzit në Ditën e Kiametit do të ringjallen në një tokë të bardhë, të shkëlqyer si argjendi, tokë në të cilën nuk është bërë mëkat e as është derdhur gjak





هَلْ أتَاكَ حَدِيثُ مُوسَى . إِذْ نَادَاهُ رَبُّهُ بِالْوَادِي الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى. إذْهَبْ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى. فَقُلْ هَلْ لَكَ إِلَى أَنْ تَزَكَّى. وَأَهْدِيَكَ إِلَى رَبِّكَ فَتَخْشَى. فَأَرَاهُ الْآيَةَ الْكُبْرَى. فَكَذَّبَ وَعَصَى. ثُمَّ أَدْبَرَ يَسْعَى

. فَحَشَرَ فَنَادَى. فَقَالَ أَنَا رَبُّكُمْ الْأَعْلَى. فَأَخَذَهُ اللَّهُ نَكَالَ الْآخِرَةِ وَالْأُولَى. إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَعِبْرَةً لِمَنْ يَخْشَى



15. A të ka ardhur ty rrëfimi i Musait

16. Kur Zoti i tij e thirri në luginën e shenjtë Tuva 

17. Shko te faraoni, ai vërtet i ka kaluar të gjithë kufijtë, 

18. dhe thuaji (atij): A do të pastrohesh (të heqësh dorë nga kufri), 

19. dhe unë të të udhëzoj tek Zoti yt, që Atij tia kesh dronë!

20.Pastaj ai (Musai) ia dëftoi mrekullinë e madhe,

21. por ai e përgënjeshtroi (Musain) dhe e kundërshtoi (udhëzimin hyjnor),

22. pastaj ia ktheu shpinën duke nxituar (të planifikonte ndonjë intrigë),

23. dhe i tuboi ( magjistarët-popullin) dhe u foli me zë të lartë,

24. e u tha: Unë jam zoti juaj më i larti!

25. Atëherë Allahu e rrëmbeu me ndëshkim të tmerrshëm, për këtë (thënie) të fundit dhe për atë të parën.

26. Vërtet në këtë (ndëshkim) ka mësim për atë që frikësohet.

                                                                                              (En-Naziat, 15-26)

Në ajetet më përpara, Allahu xh.sh. na bëri me dije për shpotitë dhe talljet e pabesimtarëve në lidhje me ringjalljen, gjë e cila e mundonte së tepërmi Muhammedin a.s., ndërsa tash, i Lartmadhërishmi, për ta qetësuar atë dhe për ta inkurajuar që të vazhdojë edhe më tej me të njëjtin angazhim e shpresë në misionin e tij, i sjell rrëfimin e ngjarjes së Musait a.s. me faraonin. Me tregimin e kësaj ngjarjeje të Musait a.s., Allahu xh.sh. e vë në dijeni se të gjithë pejgamberët që u dërguan para tij, përjetuan të njëjtin fat duke qenë të përqeshur e të tallur nga popujt e tyre. Megjithatë, ata që ishin të paluhatshëm në rrugën e Allahut më në fund qenë ngadhënjyesit, kurse pabesimtarët i përfshiu dënimi i dhembshëm dhe turpërimi edhe në këtë botë, e të mos flasim për dënimin që do ti presë në zjarrin e Xhehennemit nesër në Ahiret.



هَلْ أتَاكَ حَدِيثُ مُوسَى . إِذْ نَادَاهُ رَبُّهُ بِالْوَادِي الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى
15. A të ka ardhur ty rrëfimi i Musait

16. Kur Zoti i tij e thirri në luginën e shenjtë Tuva 

Të gjithë mufesirët janë të një mendimi se fillimi i këtij ajeti ka të bëjë me një ofrim prehjeje e qetësie në zemrën e Muhammedit a.s.. Ngjarja që shkurtimisht do të rrëfehet në ajetët në vazhdim, padyshim do të jetë një përkrahje dhe inkurajim për misionin e tij.

Ngjarjet që përmenden në Kuran, si kjo e Musait a.s., janë rrëfime që nuk pretendojnë vetëm historinë por para së gjithash janë fragmente historike që synojnë qëllime të caktuara për gjeneratat e mëvonshme që të marrin mësime e përvoja prej tyre.

Që në fillim të këtij ajeti: A të ka ardhur ty rrëfimi i Musait, kemi të bëjmë me një pyetje hyjnore të shprehur në mënyrë aq të ngrohtë e të afërt. Ska dyshim që Muhammedi a.s. e kishte të njohur ngjarjen e Musait a.s., mirëpo nga kjo formë e pyetjes kuptojmë se këtu është fjala më shumë për të tjerët, që ata ta kuptojnë, në këtë rast idhujtarët e Mekës, të cilët mohonin ringjalljen dhe mendonin se kurrë nuk do të ballafaqohen me të. Tregimi dhe ngjarja e Musait a.s. me faraonin kishte për qëllim më tepër që ata ti vinte në dijeni se faraoni, që ishte shumë më i fuqishëm në pasuri e pushtet sesa idhujtarët mekas, kishte pësuar dënimin e tmerrshëm të Allahut në këtë botë dhe në botën tjetër.

Ajetet në fjalë na njohin me momentet e para të Shpalljes hyjnore Musait a.s. kur në luginën e shenjtë-Tuva, Allahu për herë të parë i komunikoi shpalljen të dërguarit të Vet duke e zgjedhur që të ishte i dërguar për beni-israilët, të cilët atëbotë vuanin nën robërinë e faraonëve të Egjiptit. 

Ngjarjet e të Dërguarit të Allahut, Musait a.s., ska dyshim për një urtësi të madhe, janë më shumë të përmendura në Kuran, sepse ai është edhe nga pejgamberët, që Allahu xh.sh. i quajti Ulul Azmi-Profetë të vendosmërisë së lartë. 

Ngjarjet e Musait a.s. janë pasqyrimi më real i jetës së një të dërguari, që ishte vazhdimisht nën përkujdesjen e Allahut, madje qysh nga ditët e para të lindjes. Misioni i Musait a.s., me të cilin e ngarkoi i Lartmadhërishmi, ishte mjaft i vështirë. Ai duhej të përballej me faraonin, sunduesin mizor të Egjiptit, ta thërriste në rrugë të drejtë, pastaj me popullin e tij beni-israil, i cili ishte një popull mjaft i papërgjegjshëm dhe injorant, popull që edhe pse Allahu e shpëtoi nga thundra e faraonit nëpërmjet Musait a.s., duke e bërë shpëtimin e tyre një mrekulli, megjithatë shpeshherë polemizuan me të dhe i thyen zotimet e veta se do ti bindeshin vetëm Krijuesit të gjithësisë, duke devijuar nga rruga e vërtetë. 

Kur është fjala për luginën Tuva, këtu komentatorët nuk kanë farë mëdyshjeje se ajo është kodra Turi Sinaë, nëpër të cilën ishte duke kaluar Musai a.s. derisa kthehej nga Medjeni, së bashku me familjen e tij. Ai me këtë rast papritmas diku në lërgësi pa një zjarr dhe u tha familjes të qëndronin aty ku ishin e vetë u nis në drejtim të tij. Posa u afrua tek zjarri, Musai a.s. dëgjoi fjalët hyjnore, me të cilat iu drejtua i Lartmadhërishmi: Vërtet Unë jam Zoti yt, hiq ato që ke mbathur (opingat) se je në luginën e shenjtë Tuva. Unë të zgjodha ty (për pejgamber), prandaj dëgjo mirë se çpo të shpallet! (Ta Ha, 12-13)

Dhe pasi Allahu xh.sh. zgjodhi Musain për pejgamber dhe e ngarkoi me shpalljen, urdhëresa e parë hyjnore që duhej ta zbatonte në praktikë, ishte:



إذْهَبْ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى. فَقُلْ هَلْ لَكَ إِلَى أَنْ تَزَكَّى. وَأَهْدِيَكَ إِلَى رَبِّكَ فَتَخْشَى

17 Shko tek faraoni, ai vërtet i ka kaluar të gjithë kufijtë.

18. dhe thuaji (atij): A do të pastrohesh (të heqësh dorë nga kufri).

19. dhe unë të të udhëzoj tek Zoti yt, që Atij tia kesh dronë!

Fjala taga do të thotë se faraoni i kishte tejkaluar të gjithë kufijtë në mëkate dhe paudhësi.

Fakti se faraoni i atëhershëm i Egjiptit (Merneptahu, biri i Ramzesit II) ishte aq arrogant e tiran, saqë pretendonte se ishte zot, është argument i mjaftueshëm se ai vërtet e kishte tepruar në çdo gjë, dhe se kishte ardhur koha ti tërhiqej vërejtja nëpërmjet një të dërguari që të kthehej në rrugën e drejtë.

Sipas logjikës së njeriut, kundër arrogancës dhe mospërfilljes duhen përdorur forca dhe ashpërsia, por në këtë rast, Allahu xh.sh. i rekomandoi Musait a.s. butësinë dhe fjalët e mira, padyshim metodën më të frytshme të thirrjes në udhëzimin hyjnor. Ai e porositi edhe Muhammedin a.s.vulën e pejgamberisë, me këso këshillash të çmueshme, kur i tha: Thirr në rrugën e Zotit tënd me urtësi e këshilla të mira dhe polemizo me ata (pabesimtarët) në mënyrën më të bukur. (En-Nahl, 125)

Dhe, me të njëjtën këshillë edhe Musai a.s. shkoi tek faraoni, i doli përpara dhe me plot mirësjellje e butësi, i tregoi për qëllimin e ardhjes së tij. I ofroi ftesën për besim në një Zot të vetëm, Zotin e gjithësisë, por kot. Zemra e faraonit ishte e vulosur me ndryshkun e kufrit. Në të nuk kishte mbetur më vend për dritën e imanit, sepse zemra që është e verbër, nuk sheh dritë. Pra, faraonin e kishte verbuar aq shumë pozita dhe pasuria, saqë mendonte se ishte zot!! Por Musai a.s., i udhëhequr nga frymëzimi hyjnor, dëshironte ta përudhte këtë njeri, dëshironte ta pastronte zemrën dhe mendjen e tij nga të gjitha të këqijat dhe mendjemadhësia. 

Nga ajeti në fjalë: dhe thuaji (atij): A do të pastrohesh (të heqësh dorë nga kufri), shohim se kemi të bëjmë më shumë me një ftesë sesa me ndonjë urdhër. Kjo ishte vetëm një këshillë e sinqertë që ai të largohej nga mendjemadhësia që e kishte mbërthyer, dhe ti besonte Zotit të vërtetë. Por, mjerisht, të gjitha këto këshilla të urta e të ngrohta të Musait a.s. hasën në veshë të shurdhër të faraonit, madje as që bënë ndonjë përshtypje në shpirtin dhe zemrën e tij. Aq më tepër, ai edhe iu kërcënua Musait a.s., se si kishte guximin ti fliste për gjepura të tilla, kur ai ishte rritur në pallatin e tij, me të gjitha të mirat, dhe tash po i mohonte të gjitha ato mirësi. Këto fjalë të tij i ka regjistruar Allahu xh.sh. në kaptinën Esh-Shuara:

Ai (faraoni) tha: A nuk të rritëm ty si fëmijë në mesin tonë, ku i kalove disa vjet të jetës sate. Dhe ti bërë atë vepër që bëre (vrasjen e egjiptasit ), pra ti je mohues (i të mirave që ti bëmë). (Esh-Shuaraë, 18-19)

Megjithëkëtë, Musai a.s. nuk kishte ndërmend të hiqte dorë nga ftesa. Ishte shumë këmbëngulës, saqë faraoni më në fund u detyrua ti thoshte: Ai (faraoni) tha: Sille pra (argumentin-dëshminë) nëse e thua të vërtetën. (Esh-Shuaraë, 31). 

Musai, të cilin Allahu xh. sh. e kishte përgatitur me dy mrekulli të mëdha, - dora e tij, sa e nxirrte nga xhepi, i bënte dritë, dhe shkopi me të cilin kishte ruajtur bagëtitë, sa e hudhte, përnjëherë shndërrohej në gjarpër, ia dëftoi dy mrekullitë e tij:



فَأَرَاهُ الْآيَةَ الْكُبْرَى

20. Pastaj ai (Musai) ia dëftoi mrekullinë e madhe

Sipas shumicës së komentatorëve të Kuranit, fjala mrekulli e madhe, edhe pse këtu është shprehur në trajtën e njëjësit, ka të bëjë me të dy mrekullitë, me të cilat u përforcua Musai a.s.

Është shumë karakteristikë se të tre pejgamberët e fundit që bëjnë pjesë në Ulul Azmi  Pejgamberë të vendosmërisë së lartë: Musain, Isain dhe Muhammedin a.s., Allahu xh. sh. i përforcoi me mrekulli të mëdha, me të cilat i sfiduan popujt e tyre duke dalë ngadhënjyes. Kështu shohim se në kohën e dërgimit të Musait a.s. ishte në kulm magjia, prandaj Allahu xh.sh. e përforcoi së pari me këto dy mrekulli të mëdha, të cilat bënë që magjistarët të binin menjëherë në sexhde, sepse ata të parët e kuptuan se ajo me të cilën kishte ardhur Musai, nuk ishte magji po mrekulli.

Pastaj në kohën e Isait a.s., në lulëzim e sipër ishte mjekësia, kështu që Allahu xh. sh. e përforcoi të dërguarin e Tij me mrekullinë që të shëronte disa sëmundje të pashërueshme për atë kohë, si verbërinë nga lindja dhe sëmundjen e lëkurës (leprën-gërbulën), pastaj, me lejen e Allahut të ngjallte edhe të vdekurit. 

Kurse në kohën e dërgimit të Muhammedit a.s. tek arabët, kishin arritur kulmin poezia dhe gjuha e pastër. Por, me zbritjen e ajeteve të para të Kuranit, i cili ishte mrekullia më e madhe e Muhammedit a.s., mrekulli e përjetshme, që nuk do të tejkalohet kurrë deri në momentet e shkatërrimit të kësaj gjithësie, poetët arabë u shtangën e u nemitën. Ishin të pafuqishëm para fjalës së Allahut, madje edhe atëherë kur i Plotfuqishmi nëpërmjet të Dërguarit të Tij kërkoi nga ata dhe i sfidoi që të paktën të sillnin një ajet të ngjashëm me ato të Kuranit, por kot, ata kurrë nuk arritën ta bënin këtë.

Po, ti kthehemi ngjarjes sonë që e kemi synim. Megjithëse Musai a.s. i dëftoi faraonit mrekullitë e tij nga Allahu i gjithësisë, ai jo vetëm që nuk u bind, por madje me një përbuzje dhe ironi tha se kjo është magji, mohoi ti bindej, dhe:



فَكَذَّبَ وَعَصَى. ثُمَّ أَدْبَرَ يَسْعَى. فَحَشَرَ فَنَادَى. فَقَالَ أَنَا رَبُّكُمْ الْأَعْلَى
21. por ai e përgënjeshtroi (Musain) dhe e kundërshtoi (udhëzimin hyjnor),

22. pastaj ia ktheu shpinën duke nxituar (të planifikonte ndonjë intrigë),

23. dhe i tuboi ( magjistarët-popullin) dhe u foli me zë të lartë,

24. e u tha: Unë jam zoti juaj më i larti!

Këtu del në shesh tërë arroganca e një njeriu të cilin lakmia për pozitë e kishte verbuar. Faraoni vërtet kishte kaluar tërë kufijtë. Krekosej se ishte sundues i Egjiptit, se robërit dhe skllevërit punonin për të, se të gjithë u bindeshin verbërisht urdhrave të tij. Prandaj, i bindur se do ta gjunjëzonte Musain a.s. me anë të magjisë, dhe do ta nënçmonte para tërë masës së tubuar si dhe para popullit të tij, beni-israilëve, dha urdhër të tuboheshin të gjithë magjistarët e vendit, të cilët njiheshin për shkathtësitë e tyre në magji. Ai u premtoi atyre shpërblime të mëdha, kurse ditën e caktuar për ballafaqim, iu drejtua atyre dhe popullit të tij me fjalët: E u tha: Unë jam zoti juaj më i larti (En-Naziat, 24). I njëjti faraon, para shumë vjetve, po këtij populli, në fillim të sundimit të tij, u qe drejtuar me fjalët: E faraoni tha: O ju pari, unë nuk njoh ndonjë zot tjetër për ju pos meje !. (El-Kasas, 38) 

Këtu duhet ta ndalemi gjithsesi për të bërë një krahasim dhe për të tërhequr një paralele. Faraoni, të cilit i qe drejtuar ftesa e udhëzimit, e mohoi atë, sepse injoranca e tij nuk e linte ta shihte dritën që i afrohej. Ai që e sheh këtë dritë të udhëzimit, pendohet, përulet para madhështisë së Allahut dhe kthehet tek Ai, por faraoni nuk e bëri dot këtë. Në anën tjetër, magjistarët, të cilëve iu ofruan shpërblime marramendëse nëse do të fitonin, dhe të cilët me plot vetëbesim për fitore, hynë në garë, kur i panë këto dy mrekulli të mëdha, përnjëherë ranë në sexhde dhe besuan. Madje besuan aq bindshëm, saqë më parë pranuan të masakroheshin nga faraoni sesa të ktheheshin edhe një herë nën errësirën e kufrit, sepse zemrat e tyre u mbushën plot dritë të imanit. 

Dhe, këtu është fundi i tiranisë. Allahu nuk duron që kriminelët dhe mohuesit të mbisundojnë vazhdimisht në tokë me padrejtësi, prandaj faraonin e ndëshkoi rëndë me ndëshkimin e Tij hyjnor:



فَأَخَذَهُ اللَّهُ نَكَالَ الْآخِرَةِ وَالْأُولَى

25. Atëherë Allahu e rrëmbeu me ndëshkim të tmerrshëm, për këtë (thënie) të fundit dhe për atë të parën.

Në lidhje me këtë ajet Fe ehadhehu Allahu nekalel ahireti vel ula  i cili flet për ndëshkimin e faraonit, mufesirët kanë dhënë disa mendime. Shumica e tyre, si Ibn Abbasi, Ikreme, Muxhahidi, Taberiu, Shabiu, Dah-haku, Sujutiu, Kurtubiu e të tjerë, e shkoqisin këtë ajet duke e detajizuar në hollësi se për çfarë u ndëshkua faraoni, dhe thonë se ndëshkimi me fundosje në këtë botë dhe ndëshkimi me zjarr në Ahiret, ishte për shkak të fjalëve të tij të fundit drejtuar magjistarëve dhe popullit: E u tha: Unë jam zoti juaj më i larti (En-Naziat, 24), dhe për fjalët e tij të para (të mëhershme): E faraoni tha: O ju pari, unë nuk njoh ndonjë zot tjetër për ju pos meje ! (El-Kasas, 38).

Megjithatë, ka shumë nga komentatorët e Kuranit si, Katadeja, Hasan el Basriu, Vahidiu, Ibn Kethiri, Ebu Suudi, Nesefiu, Shevkaniu etj, të cilët e komentojnë ajetin në vijë të përgjithshme dhe mendojnë se ndëshkimi këtu nënkupton dënimin në këtë botë, me fundosje, dhe dënimin me djegie në zjarrin e Xhehennemit në Ahiret. 

Nëse anojmë nga mendimi i tyre, atëherë kuptimi dhe përkthimi i këtij ajeti do të ishte kështu: Atëherë Allahu e rrëmbeu me ndëshkim të tmerrshëm (me zjarr) në Ahiret dhe (me fundosje) në këtë botë

Në anën tjetër, dijetari më i madh i shekullit XX, Muhammed Mutevel-li Sharavi, në lidhje me kuptimin e këtij ajeti, jep edhe një mendim tjetër dhe thotë: Faraoni gjatë dialogut me Musain a.s. bëri dy gabime (krime) të rënda. Krimi i tij i parë ishte kur e përgënjeshtroi Musain a.s. e me këtë edhe udhëzimin hyjnor Fe kedh-dhebe ve asa - Por ai e përgënjeshtroi (Musain) dhe e kundërshtoi (udhëzimin hyjnor). Kurse krimi i tij i dytë ishte kur proklamoi se ishte zot! - Fe kale ene rabbukumul aëla - E u tha: Unë jam zoti juaj më i larti. Pra krimi i parë ka të bëjë me të Dërguarin e Allahut, kurse krimi i dytë ka të bëjë me Allahun xh.sh..

Nëse shtrohet pyetja: A thua Allahu ndëshkon më parë për krimin ndaj përgënjeshtrimit të pejgamberit apo për krimin ndaj proklamimit-pretendimit të faraonit se është zot, themi se Allahu së pari ndëshkon për krimin e fundit, që janë fjalët e faraonit: E u tha: Unë jam zoti juaj më i larti , sepse këtu shfaqet kulmi i kufrit, e pastaj pason edhe ndëshkimi për krimin e parëpërgënjeshtrimin e Musait: Fe kedh-dhebe ve asa - Por ai e përgënjeshtroi (Musain) dhe e kundërshtoi (udhëzimin hyjnor).

Pra, sipas komentimit të Sharaviut, përkthimi i këtij ajeti do të dukej kështu: Atëherë Allahu e rrëmbeu me ndëshkim të tmerrshëm, për këtë (thënie) të fundit (se unë jam zoti juaj më i larti) dhe për atë të parën (përgënjeshtrimin e Musait)

Sharaviu vazhdon e thotë: Vërtet fundi i faraonit ishte tragjik. Ai u ndëshkua në këtë botë me fundosje: ndërsa ithtarët e faraonit (dhe vetë faraonin) i fundosëm, e ju i shihnit (me sytë tuaj) (El-Bekare, 50), kurse në Ahiret e pret dënimi tjetër që fillon qysh në jetën e Berzahut-varrezave, për të vazhduar me dënim edhe më të tmerrshëm në zjarrin e Xhehennemit, për se jep shenjë edhe ajeti kuranor: Ata i nënshtrohen zjarrit mëngjes e mbrëmje (në jetën e varrezave), e ditën e Kiametit (u thuhet engjëjve): ithtarët e faraonit futni në ndëshkimin më të tmerrshëm. (Gafir, 46)

Sidoqoftë, që të tri mendimet kanë bazë të fortë dhe secili prej tyre mund të merret si i saktë, kurse madhështia e këtyre fjalëve kuranore qëndron në faktin se nga të gjitha këto mendime asnjëri nuk vjen në kundërshtim me tjetrin, por vetëmsa plotësojnë njëri-tjetrin. Megjithatë, Allahu i Plotfuqishëm di më së miri për saktësinë e tyre.



إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَعِبْرَةً لِمَنْ يَخْشَى

26. Vërtet në këtë (ndëshkim) ka mësim për atë që frikësohet.

Në këtë ajet, Allahu xh.sh. ka për qëllim parinë e Mekës, të cilëve edhe u dedikohet në radhë të parë ky rrëfim, që ata të mos e përsëritnin veprimin e faraonit, por tiu bindeshin urdhrave të Allahut dhe të pasonin udhëzimin e mësimeve të Kuranit, me të cilat u kishte ardhur njeriu më besnik nga mesi i tyre - Muhammedi a.s.. Ky ishte një parajmërim se fundi tragjik i ngjashëm me atë të faraonit dhe të ithtarëve të tij, do ti priste edhe ata, nëse nuk do të përudheshin në rrugën e drejtë. Edhe pse mësimi nga pësimi i faraonit ishte vërtet një shembull se si nuk do të duhej të vepronin, megjithatë shumica e parisë mekase, njësoj të verbuar nga lakmia e sundimit, e pozitës dhe e pasurisë, as që donin tia dinin për Islamin. 

*        *           *

Ngjarja e Musait a.s. dhe dialogu i tij me faraonin, ishte shtytje dhe nxitje që Muhammedi a.s. të mos ligështohej gjatë misionit të tij, andaj pas mësimit të këtyre ngjarjeve nga rrëfimet kuranore, ai u bë edhe më i fortë, dhe më i gatshëm që misionin e tij fisnik ta vazhdonte deri në fund, i paepur dhe i pluhatshëm.

Këtu qëndron madhështia e qëllimit të këtyre ajeteve, të cilat në të njëjtën kohë shërbejnë si kërcënim i hapur, për fundin tragjik të pabesimtarëve, fund ky, të cilin herët a vonë do ta presë çdo mohues të rrugës së drejtë. 



أَأَنْتُمْ أَشَدُّ خَلْقًا أَمْ السَّمَاءُ بَنَاهَا. رَفَعَ سَمْكَهَا فَسَوَّاهَا. وَأَغْطَشَ لَيْلَهَا وَأَخْرَجَ ضُحَاهَا. وَالْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ دَحَاهَا. أَخْرَجَ مِنْهَا مَاءَهَا وَمَرْعَاهَا. وَالْجِبَالَ أَرْسَاهَا. مَتَاعًا لَكُمْ وَلِأَنْعَامِكُمْ



27. A më i vështirë është krijimi juaj apo ai i qiellit, (të cilin) Ai e ndërtoi?

28. E ngriti kupën e tij dhe e përsosi atë.

29. Natën e tij e errësoi, kurse ditën e ndriçoi.

30. E tokën pastaj e shtriu.

31. Nga ajo (toka) nxori ujët dhe kullotat e saj.

32. Kurse kodrat i nguliti.

33. Furnizim (kënaqësi) për ju dhe për bagëtinë tuaj.



                                                                      (En-Naziat, 27-33)



Fundi tragjik i faraonit do të duhej të ishte një mësim dhe përvojë e mirë për të gjithë ata që mohojnë Zotin dhe jetën pas vdekjes-Ringjalljen. Sa keq për ata që e mashtruan vetveten, të cytur nga shejtani, se kjo jetë e kësaj bote është e tëra, dhe se me të, çdo gjë merr fund. Por, megjithatë, Allahu i Gjithëmëshirshëm që Veten e ka cilësuar me emrat e mëshirës Rrahman dhe Rrahim, dëshiron që këtyre mohuesve të Madhërisë së Tij, tu japë edhe një rast tjetër për përmirësim, po tash duke sjellë argumente që vështirë se mund ti mohonte dikush, qoftë ai edhe mohuesi më i madh: 



أَأَنْتُمْ أَشَدُّ خَلْقًا أَمْ السَّمَاءُ بَنَاهَا
27. A më i vështirë është krijimi juaj apo ai i qiellit, (të cilin) Ai e ndërtoi?

Ai me këtë ajet i vë në sprovë njerëzit që të mendohen mirë dhe të vënë në funksion logjikën: A më i vështirë është krijimi i tyre apo i qiellit dhe i kësaj gjithësie?! Në këtë rast, çdo përgjigje tjetër pos asaj që krijimi i qiellit është më i rëndë e më i vështirë se i njeriut, është pa vend. Andaj është për tu çuditur me një kategori njerëzish sesi marrin guxim të mohojnë këto argumente kaq bindëse për ekzistimin e Allahut dhe për Ringjalljen pas vdekjes.

A nuk thotë Allahu xh.sh. në Kuran: Ska dyshim që krijimi i qiejve dhe i tokës është më i madh (më i vështirë) se krijimi i njerëzve, por shumica e njerëzve nuk e dinë.  (Gafir, 57)

Edhe pse më herët kemi cekur se kur është fjala për Allahun xh.sh., nuk ekzistojnë nocionet lehtë a vështirë, megjithatë pyetja vjen në këtë formë, që neve një gjë e tillë të na përfytyrohet në vizionin sa më real.

Ska dyshim se krijimi i qiellit është një mrekulli në vete. Është vepër e përsosur dhe e përkryer e Krijuesit, vepër e Allahut , i cili Veten e cilësoi si : Allahu është dritë e qiejve dhe e tokës (En-Nur, 35) .

Shkenca botërore në këtë shekull në të cilin tashmë kemi shkelur, ka shkuar larg në fushën e astronomisë dhe të zbulimit të shumë trupave qiellorë. Dijetarët më eminentë botërorë, mbesin të mahnitur për çdo ditë e më shumë nga bukuria magjepsëse e qiellit-gjithësisë, sepse në këtë hapësirë kozmike, çdo trup qiellor e ka orbitën e vet të përcaktuar : Dhe secili (planet-trup qiellor) noton nëpër orbitën e tij (Jasin, 40).



رَفَعَ سَمْكَهَا فَسَوَّاهَا
28. E ngriti kupën e tij dhe e përsosi atë.

Allahu i Plotfuqishëm, qiellin e ndërtoi në formë të përkryer, ngriti kupën e tij dhe atë e zbukuroi me yje dhe planete: Vërtet, Ne e kemi stolisur qiellin më të afërt (të dynjasë) me bukurinë e yjeve, (Es-Safat, 6)

Në këtë qiell dhe në këtë hapësirë të pafund për përfytyrimet dhe imagjinatën tonë njerëzore, nuk la ndonjë zbrazëtirë, por përsosi çdo gjë:

A nuk shikojnë qiellin mbi ta sesi e kemi ndërtuar dhe zbukuruar, në të nuk ka ndonjë zbrazëti (Kaf, 6), 

pastaj ajeti tjetër:

Ne, në qiell kemi krijuar galaktika dhe atë e kemi zbukuruar për shikuesit  (El Hixhr, 16)

Por, edhe megjithë këtë fakt, ende ka njerëz që nuk besojnë se tërë kjo gjithësi ka Krijuesin e saj !!! 

Janë këto ajete vijimësi që në radhë të parë u drejtoheshin parisë mekase, meqë ende nuk po bindeshin se ekziston Allahu, i vetmi Zot, Krijues i çdo gjëje, që në ajetet më përpara na tregoi për ndëshkimin e tmerrshëm të faraonit, vetëm për shkak të kryeneçësisë së tij në mosbesim.

Paria mekase ende po vazhdonte të njëjtin qëndrim mosmirënjohës dhe mohues, pavarësisht nga të gjitha këto argumente, me të cilat ishin në kontakt të përditshëm - e shihnin qiellin, bukurinë e tij, dhe për çdo ditë shihnin argumentet e Krijuesit:



وَأَغْطَشَ لَيْلَهَا وَأَخْرَجَ ضُحَاهَا
29. Natën e tij e errësoi, kurse ditën e ndriçoi.

Ska dyshim se dita dhe nata janë prej shenjave të Allahut. Bëri që nata të jetë e errët. E bëri atë pushim, çlodhje e qetësim, kurse ditën e ndriçoi me dritën e diellit, për gjallërim dhe për të fituar. Dhe këtu qëndron urtësia e Allahut. Ai nuk e la këtë tokë gjithmonë errësirë, po as gjithmonë dritë. Zgjodhi atë që do ti përshtatej krijesës së cilës do tia besonte mëkëmbësinë në tokë-njeriut, po edhe gjallesave të tjera.

Por megjithatë pabesimtarët ecin mbi këtë tokë me mendjemadhësi, mbi këtë tokë për të cilën Allahu në vazhdim thotë:



وَالْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ دَحَاهَا
30. E tokën pastaj e shtriu.

Nëse vetëm pak ndalemi dhe mendojmë kuptimet shumëdimensionale të këtij ajeti, vërtet do të mbesim të mahnitur e të impresionuar.

Për njerëzit në kohën e zbritjes së Kuranit, ky ajet nuk kishte ndonjë peshë të veçantë shkencore, por sot, ky ajet dëshmon për mrekulli të madhe në shprehjet hyjnore. Ky ajet tregon saktësisht për formën eliptike të tokës. Më kot u munduan pseudoshkencëtarët dhe armiqtë e Islamit ta akuzonin këtë fe se ishte kundër shkencës, se kjo fe është fe mitologjike, se pjesëtarët e saj besojnë se Toka është një pllakë e rrafshtë dhe se atë e mbajnë mbi shpinë gjallesa të ndryshme gjigante, etj Por jo. Islami, që është e vetmja fe që e përcolli njerëzimin gjatë tërë shtegtimit të tij në këtë botë, nuk është fe mitologjike, nuk është fe që parimet themelore i mbështet në legjenda a rrëfime të tilla fantastike, por është fe realiste, vizionare, sepse mu ky ajet, sikur edhe shumë e shumë të tjera që gjenden në Kuran, vërteton se shkenca moderne e bashkëkohore, vetëm mund ti provojë të vërtetat kuranore.

Ajeti: E pastaj tokën e sheshoi, qartë të jep të kuptosh se, po të mos ishte Toka në formë eliptike, do të ishte e pamundur ta shihje atë gjithnjë të shtrirë para vetes. Por, ja që pabesimtarët as atëherë e as tash, nuk dëshirojnë të binden me të vërtetat e kësaj feje. Dhe këtë tokë e bëri të përshtatshme për jetën e njerzve. E zbukuroi me florën dhe faunën, me lumenj dhe me bukuri të tjera të rralla:





أَخْرَجَ مِنْهَا مَاءَهَا وَمَرْعَاهَا
31. Nga ajo(toka) nxori ujët dhe kullotat e saj.

Meqenëse jeta njerëzore në bazë të shkaqeve të krijuara paraprakisht nga Allahu, varet nga të mirat natyrore të kësaj toke, prej elementeve të së cilës edhe u krijuam, Allahu xh.sh. na bëri me dije se prej kësaj toke bëri që të gufojnë e të rrjedhin lumenj të tërë, ujët e të cilëve ujit tokën, e bën atë të plleshme për jetesë, po edhe për kullosa, në të cilat kullosin kafshët, të cilat poashtu janë krijuar për ti shërbyer njeriut dhe për të mirën e tij.



وَالْجِبَالَ أَرْسَاهَا
32. Kurse kodrat i nguliti.

Por që kjo tokë të jetë stabile, i Plotfuqishmi e përforcoi atë me kodrat, që i bëri sikur shtylla, e në të njëjtën kohë edhe si burim i stabilitetit të kores së tokës nga dridhjet e ndryshme të mundshme. Në lidhje me kodrat kemi folur më gjerësisht në kaptinën En-Nebeë, andaj nuk e shoh të arsyeshme të përsërisim thëniet e mëparshme, por do të kishim theksuar vetëm një të dhënë, se sot gjeologjia botërore, mbetet pa tekst kur sheh përshkrimin aq të përpiktë të konstruktit të kodrave në Kuranin fisnik.



مَتَاعًا لَكُمْ وَلِأَنْعَامِكُمْ
33. Furnizim (kënaqësi) për ju dhe për bagëtinë tuaj.

Dhe, që të gjitha këto mirësi, Allahu xh.sh. i bëri për njerëzit dhe për kafshët, nga të cilat njeriu merr prodhime të shumta, dhe jetën e tij e ka të ndërlidhur me të mirat që vijnë nga ato. Megjithatë, njeriu ende është mosmirënjohës ndaj të gjitha këtyre të mirave. Madje shpeshherë e ngatërron vetveten në labirinte që nuk kanë rrugëdalje, duke u mburrur kot se këto të mira janë vetëm fryt i punës së tij, dhe se ai vetë është zot i fatit dhe i jetës së vet !!!etj.

Mjerisht, të gjitha këto janë iluzione boshe që do të treten shumë shpejt, sikur që treten flluskat e shkumës para një rrebeshi a stuhie kur të vijë dita e tmerrshme e Kiametit, llahtaria e së cilës është vështirë të imagjinohet. Vetëm atëherë njeriu do ta shohë dhe do ta kuptojë realitetin e dobësisë dhe pafuqisë së tij për të ndërruar diçka







فَإِذَا جَاءَتْ الطَّامَّةُ الْكُبْرَى. يَوْمَ يَتَذَكَّرُ الْإِنسَانُ مَا سَعَى. وَبُرِّزَتْ الْجَحِيمُ لِمَنْ يَرَى. فَأَمَّا مَنْ طَغَى. وَآثَرَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا. فَإِنَّ الْجَحِيمَ هِيَ الْمَأْوَى. وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَافَ مَقَامَ رَبِّهِ وَنَهَى النَّفْسَ عَنْ الْهَوَى. فَإِنَّ الْجَنَّةَ هِيَ الْمَأْوَى. يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنْ السَّاعَةِ أَيَّانَ مُرْسَاهَا.  فِيمَ أَنْتَ مِنْ ذِكْرَاهَا. إِلَى رَبِّكَ مُنتَهَاهَا. إِنَّمَا أَنْتَ مُنذِرُ مَنْ يَخْشَاهَا. كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَهَا لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إِلا عَشِيَّةً أَوْ ضُحَاهَا.



34.  E kur të vijë katastrofa e madhe (Dita e Kiametit),

35. Dita kur njeriu rikujton se çka punuar.

36. E Xhehennemi do ti shfaqet haptazi çdokujt që sheh.

37. Atëherë, për atë që kaloi kufijt (me kufër e ligësi),

38. Duke i dhënë përparësi jetës së kësaj bote,

39. Xhehennemi do të jetë vendbanim i tij.

40. E kush iu frikësua paraqitjes para Zotit të vet dhe e frenoi veten prej epsheve,

41. Xhenneti është vendbanim i tij.



                                                                                  (En-Naziat, 34-41)



فَإِذَا جَاءَتْ الطَّامَّةُ الْكُبْرَى
34.  E kur të vijë katastrofa e madhe (Dita e Kiametit),

Dita e Fundit-Kataklizma, është përmendur në Kuran me shumë emra, një prej të cilëve është edhe Et-Tammetul kubra  Katastrofa e madhe. Është quajtur me këtë emër sepse nuk ka katastrofë më të tmerrshme që shkatërron çdo gjë si kjo. Kiameti është momenti më i vështirë që asnjë prej krijesave nuk mund ta përballojë, moment që vjen befas, dhe shkatërron çdo gjë para vetes. Dhe kjo Valë shkatërrimtare, sipas komentatorëve të Kuranit, ndodh me rastin e ringjalljes ose fryrjes së dytë në Sur - Er-Rradifetu. Ky është mendim i Hasen el Basriut dhe i disa të tjerëve, kurse Sufjani mendon se Et-Tammetu është momenti kur në duar të kujdestarëve të Xhehennemit (zebaninjve), dorëzohen banorët e zjarrit.[1]

Disa të tjerë janë të mendimit se fjala Et-Tammetu nënkupton momentin kur banorët e Xhennetit nisen për në Xhennet, kurse banorët e zjarrit për në Xhehennem.

Sidoqoftë besimtarët e vërtetë janë të vetëdijshëm se ky moment i vështirë do të vijë patjetër, sepse për ardhjen dhe ndodhinë e tij i ka paralajmëruar Allahu xh. sh. në Kuran, po edhe i Dërguari i Allahut në shumë hadithe të tij. Kjo ditë e fundit e kësaj gjithësie, do të jetë e papritur dhe e befasishme vetëm për pabesimtarët, të cilët jo vetëm që nuk besonin ndodhinë e saj, por madje talleshin vazhdimisht me ata që thonin se ka moment të fundit dhe ka ringjallje. Por ja që për zhgënjimin e tyre të madh, ky moment vjen, dhe vetëm atëherë ata do të përmenden e do të vijnë në vete nga ajo ëndërr-iluzion që ishin. Vetëm atëherë njeriu do ta kuptojë seriozitetin e atij momenti, por tash për çdo gjë do të jetë vonë



يَوْمَ يَتَذَكَّرُ الْإِنسَانُ مَا سَعَى
35. Dita kur njeriu rikujton se çka punuar.

Vetëm në këtë ditë njeriut do ti bien ndërmend veprat e bëra në këtë botë, qofshin të mira ose të liga, dhe secili do ta përjetojë këtë ditë në mënyrën e vet. Besimtari i vërtetë e përjeton si një ankth të shkurtër, nga i cili shpreson se do të shpëtojë me mëshirën e Allahut, kurse pabesimtari si një zhgënjim për mosbesim dhe për veprat e këqija të bëra, të cilat më nuk mund ti përmirësojë.

Atë ditë madje njeriu nuk do të mund të flasë e as të arsyetohet, por vetë veprat e edhe gjymtyrët e tij do të dëshmojnë, siç thotë Allahu xh.sh: Këtë ditë Ne ua mbyllim (vulosim) gojët e atyre, e do të flasin duart e tyre, kurse këmbët e tyre do të dëshmojnë për atë që punuan- (Jasin, 65).

Dhe atë ditë askujt nuk do ti bëhet e padrejtë, sepse ekzistojnë regjistra shumë të saktë për çdonjërin, të shkruar e të ruajtur nga shkrues fisnikë- kiramen katibin, dy melaiket që e përcjellin njeriun gjatë gjithë jetës, të cilët shënojnë çdo vepër të tij, qoftë të mirë qoftë të keqe.



وَبُرِّزَتْ الْجَحِيمُ لِمَنْ يَرَى

36. E Xhehennemi do ti shfaqet haptazi çdokujt që sheh.

Ky do të jetë momenti më kritik për njerëzit në ditën e Gjykimit, sepse secili do ti ekspozohet Xhehennemit qoftë besmitar ose jo, se vetë Allahu xh.sh. thotë:

Dhe nuk ka asnjë prej jush që nuk do t'i afrohet atij (Xhehennemit). Ky (ekspozim i Xhehennemit) është vendim i kryer i Zotit tënd. Pastaj, (pas kalimit pranë tij) do t'i shpëtojmë ata që ishin ruajtur (prej mëkateve), e zullumqarët do t'i lëmë aty të gjunjëzuar. (Merjem, 71)

Dhe që të gjithë në mënyrën e vet, do të tmerrohen nga pamjet trishtuese të Xhehennemit, duke shpresuar se do ti shmangen kontaktit me të, por në këtë rast do të shpëtojnë nga ndëshkimi në të vetëm atë që ishin ruajtur prej mëkateve dhe ata që ishin në rrugën e Zotit. Ky është momenti kur besimtarët do ta kuptojnë dhuntinë e madhe të Allahut ndaj tyre, sepse i kishte udhëzuar në këtë botë dhe nuk i kishte lënë të humbnin nga rruga e drejtë, kështu që ata sot i shmangen zjarrit të Xhehennemit, dhe atyre u mjafton vetëm ta shohin, për ta kuptuar më mirë mirësinë dhe kënaqësinë e të mirave të Xhennetit, kurse mizorët dhe pabesimtarët, do të mbesin aty të pashpresë, të gjunjëzuar dhe do ti përfshijë dënimi i tmerrshëm.

Një gjë të tillë e vërtetojnë edhe ajetet në vazhdim të kësaj kaptine:



فَأَمَّا مَنْ طَغَى. وَآثَرَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا. فَإِنَّ الْجَحِيمَ هِيَ الْمَأْوَى

37. Atëherë, për atë që kaloi kufijtë (me kufër e ligësi),

38. Duke i dhënë përparësi jetës së kësaj bote,

39. Xhehennemi do të jetë vendbanim i tij.

Do të thotë, ai që ka kaluar të gjith kufijtë në mosbesim dhe e ka tepruar në këtë botë me vepra të shëmtuara, në kundërshtim të plotë me Ligjin e Allahut, ai që ka tejkaluar të gjitha normat, duke menduar se vetëm kjo botë është e vërtetë dhe se nuk ka botë tjetër pas vdekjes, do të marrë dënimin e merituar që është Xhehennemi, i cili me flakët e tij do të gllabërojë çdo njeri kriminel e të pafe.

Këto ajete thuhet të kenë zbritur për Nadrin dhe të birin e tij Harithin[2], mirëpo me to synohen të gjithë ata pabesimtarë që i japin përparësi kësaj bote kalimtare ndaj asaj të përjetshmes.



وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَافَ مَقَامَ رَبِّهِ وَنَهَى النَّفْسَ عَنْ الْهَوَى. فَإِنَّ الْجَنَّةَ هِيَ الْمَأْوَى

40. E kush iu frikësua paraqitjes para Zotit të vet dhe e frenoii veten prej epsheve,

41. Xhenneti është vendbanim i tij.

Ska dyshim që kjo botë kalimtare është një sprovim i madh për njeriun. Jeta në të është mjaft e shkurtër, por megjithatë e mjaftueshme që nesër në Ahiret secili ta marrë shpërblimin e vet meritor, në bazë të veprave të punuara. Allahu xh.sh. thotë: (Allahu është Ai) I Cili ka krijuar vdekjen dhe jetën që tju sprovojë se cili prej jush jeni më vepërmirë (në këtë botë) (El-Mulk, 2).

Besimtari i vërtetë sprovohet në besim dhe në përkushtimin e tij ndaj Allahut fuqiplotë. Sprovohet nëse të mirat e kësaj bote do ta habitin-hutojnë, që ai ta pasojë epshin për të cilin e nxit shejtani i mallkuar për ta harruar Zotin dhe përgjegjësinë para Tij nesër në Ahiret.

Ka shumë njerëz që keqkuptojnë parimet e Islamit lidhur me këtë botë, duke thënë se vërtet kjo botë nuk është për muslimanët. Jo, jo, por të mirat e kësaj bote duhen shfrytëzuar për qëllime të larta e fisnike, gjithnjë në kuadër të parimeve të Sheriatit islam. Pasuria në këtë botë është sprovë e rëndë për besimtarin, sepse duhet ditur si të shftrytëzohet ajo. Dhe, nëse pasuria dhe të mirat e kësaj bote arrijnë që në zemrën e tij të mbjellin egoizëm e mendjemadhësi, atëherë ai njeri padyshim që ka dështuar, po nëse pasurinë që i ka lënë në disponim Allahu xh.sh., e shfrytëzon për të ndihmuar të varfrit, të mjerët, skamnorët dhe përgjithësisht në rrugën e Allahut, atëherë ai do të jetë i respektuar në këtë botë, kurse në Ahiret do të ringjallet në shoqërinë e pejgamberëve, dëshmorëve dhe njerëzve të tjerë të mirë.

Sa u përket ajeteve në fjalë, tash na ofrojnë një pamje krejtësisht tjetër nga ajo e ajeteve më parë. Tash kemi të bëjmë me njerëzit e mirë e të devotshëm, të cilët gjatë jetës në këtë botë kufizuan dhe frenuan veten nga dëshirat e epsheve të tyre dhe nga shume kënaqësi të kësaj bote, duke ndjekur me përkushtim rrugën e Allahut, andaj shpërblim i tyre meritor është vetëm Xhenneti me kënaqësitë e tij.

Abdullah ibn Mesudi theksohet tu ketë thënë shokëve të tij: Ju jetoni në një kohë kur e vërteta dhe drejtësia drejton (udhëheq) epshin-pasionin, kurse do të vijë një kohë kur epshi do ta drejtojë (udhëheq) të vërtetën dhe drejtësinë.

Në këto ajete dhe në ato më sipër, kemi të bëjmë edhe me një shembëllim metaforik kuranor, i cili na sjell dy anët e medaljes të sjelljeve njerëzore: Për atë që tejkaloi në kufër dhe në vepra të këqija, ndëshkim është Xhehennemi, kusre për atë që iu frikësua Allahut dhe e ndaloi vetveten nga të këqijat, shpërblim do të jetë Xhenneti. 

Nëpër disa libra të tefsirit është shënuar se këto dy ajete kanë zbritur për besimtarin e devotshëm Musab bin Umejrin, edhepse këto ajete në të njëjtën kohë kanë për qëllim të gjithë besimtarët e mirë e të devotshëm sikur Musab bin Umejri.[3]

Rrëfimi për Musab bin Umejrin është cekur në shumë libra të tefsirit. El Alusi në tefsirin e tij Ruhul Meani ndër të tjera transmeton nga Ibn Abbasi se këto dy ajete kanë zbritur enkas për Musabin. Në luftën e Uhudit, në këtë ditë të vështirë për muslimanët, e cila ishte një mësim i madh për muslimanët se si nuk duheshin thyer urdhrat e Komandantit suprem të luftës-Muhammedit a.s., sipas librave të historisë, Musab bin Umejri kishte treguar një heroizëm të pashoq, kur rreth Pejgamberit a.s. kishin mbetur shumë pak njerëz që ta mbronin, ai kishte flijuar veten duke e mbrojtur si mburojë e gjallë trupin e bekuar të Pejgamberit a.s.. Ishte barrikaduar tërësisht para trupit të Pejgamberit a.s., kështu që shigjetat njëra pas tjetrës ia shponin trupin, por ai nuk lëvizte dot. Dhe, sdo mend tërë kjo sakrificë e pashembullt, e kishte prekur thellë në shpirt të Dërguarin a.s., i cili, duke e parë Musabin ashtu të larë në gjak i kishte thënë: Tek Zoti do të kërkoj (shpresoj) shpërblimin tënd për këtë sakrificë, kurse ashabëve të tjerë duke e zbuluar një fshehtësi nga Israja dhe Miraxhi u kishte thënë: E kam parë Musabin në Xhennet, kishte të veshur rroba, vlera dhe bukuria e të cilave nuk mund të përshkruhen, madje kam parë se edhe rripat e nallaneve të tij ishin nga ari.



يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنْ السَّاعَةِ أَيَّانَ مُرْسَاهَا.  فِيمَ أَنْتَ مِنْ ذِكْرَاهَا. إِلَى رَبِّكَ مُنتَهَاهَا. إِنَّمَا أَنْتَ مُنذِرُ مَنْ يَخْشَاهَا. كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَهَا لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إِلا عَشِيَّةً أَوْ ضُحَاهَا



42 Të pyesin për Kiametin: Kur do të ndodhë ai?!

43. Po, në çfarë gjendjeje je ti tua kujtosh atë?

44. Kur vetëm tek Zoti yt është dijenia për të.

45. Kurse ti je vetëm përkujtues (këshillues) i atyre që i frikësohen atij (çasti të Kiametit).

46. Ditën kur ta përjetojnë atë (Kiametin), atyre (idhujtarëve) do tu duket sikur nuk kanë qëndruar-jetuar (në këtë botë) më tepër se një mbrëmje ose një mëngjes të saj.

(En-Naziat, 42-46



Në lidhje me shkakun e zbritjes së këtyre ajeteve nëpër librat e tefsirit, ndër të tjera shënohet se idhujtarët mekas të nxitur nga çifutët e Medinës, shpeshherë e provokonin të Dërguarin e Allahut me pyetje të ndryshme, që kishin të bënin me sferën e të fshehtës-gajbit. Pyetjet e tyre më të shpeshta bëheshin rreth Ditës së Kiametit dhe i bëheshin me qëllim që ta vinin në sprovë Pejgamberin a.s. me shpresë se mos ai do të trillonte diçka nga vetvetja në lidhje me këtë të fshehtë absolute. 

Pabesimtarët siç duket harruan se i Dërguari i Allahut megjithatë nuk flet asgjë nga hamendja pa qenë i inspiruar nga ana e të Plotfuqishmit:

Dhe ai (Muhammedi) nuk flet nga mendja e tij. (Por kjo për se ju thërret ai) Është vetëm Shpallje me të cilën ai frymëzohet (nga Allahu). (En-Nexhm, 3-4)

Por se një gjë e tillë , d.t.th. momenti i ndodhisë së kësaj dite, dhe interesimi i tij për të ditur diçka rreth këtij momenti që atyre tu jepte ndonjë përgjigje të saktë, vërtet e preokuponte pa dashje edhe vetë Pejgamberin a.s. Këtë na e vërtetojnë edhe fjalët e Aishes r.a., të cilat i transmetojnë Bezzari, Ibn Xherir et-Taberiu, Ibnul Mundhiri, Ibn Merdevije e të tjerë, e një transmetim të tillë të ngjashëm e përcjell edhe Nesaiu me disa të tjerë nga Tarik bin Shihabi, se Pejgamberi a.s. për çdo ditë i bënte pyetje vetes se a thua kur do të ndodhte saktësisht kjo ditë!

Por Allahu xh.sh. nuk e lë në lajthitje të Dërguarin e Tij, por i kujton kufijt e misionit të tij, duke i thënë se dijen për ndodhinë e saktë të këtij momenti e ka vetëm Krijuesi Absolut i kësaj ekzistence-Allahu xh.sh. dhe askush tjetër, dhe mu për këtë arsye me anë të këtyre ajeteve i thotë prerazi: Të pyesin ty për Kiametin: Kur do të ndodhë ai?!. Po në çfarë gjendjeje je ti tua kujtosh atë? Kur vetëm tek Zoti yt është dijenia për të. Kurse ti je vetëm përkujtues (këshillues) i atyre që i frikësohen atij (çasti të Kiametit).

Do të thotë, Muhammedit a.s. i bëhet të kuptojë shumë qartë se ishte kot duke vrarë mendjen për ta ditur momentin e Kiametit, sepse atë e di vetëm Zoti i tij, andaj i bëhet me dije se misioni i tij ishte vetëm tua tërhiqte vërejtjen se ajo ditë e mbramë dhe ai momenti tmerrshëm do të vijë. I bëhet gjithashtu me dije që gjërat e tilla të mos e preokuponin atë, sepse momenti i Kiametit është vetëm në  Dijen absolute të Allahut, i Cili ashtu siç e ka krijuar këtë ekzistencë, po ashtu sjell momentin e përfundimit të saj.

Allahu i plotfuqishëm edhe në shumë ajete të tjera të Kuranit i jep shenjë të Dërguarit të Tij për një gjë të tillë:

Ska dyshim se vetëm Allahu e di se kur do të ndodhë Kiameti (Llukman, 34).

dhe:

Të pyesin ty (Muhammed) për çastin (katastrofën e përgjithshme) se kur do të ndodhë ai. Thuaj: Atë e di vetëm Zoti im, kohën e tij nuk mund ta zbulojë kush pos Tij (e sjell kiametin pa e hetuar asnjë nga krijesat). Çështja e tij (se kur do të ndodhë) është preokupim i rëndë (për krijesat) në qiej e në tokë. Ai (Kiameti) nuk ju vjen ndryshe, vetëm befas. Të pyesin ty sikur ti di për të. Thuaj: Për të di vetëm Allahu, por shumica e njerëzve nuk dinë (pse është e fshehtë) (El-Araf, 187) 

Momentin e mbramë të kësaj bote nuk e dinë as melaiket, e madje as edhe meleku më i madh-Xhibrili, transmetuesi i të gjitha Shpalljeve hyjnore.

Në një hadith të cilin e transmeton Omer ibnul Hattabi, kur Xhibrili i erdhi Pejgamberit a.s. në formë të njeriut dhe pasi që ia kishte shtruar disa pyetje rreth Imanit, Islamit dhe Ihsanit, në fund i kishte bërë edhe pyetjen rreth momentit të Kiametit në çka Pejgamberi a.s. ishte përgjigjur: As i pyeturi nuk di gjë më tepër për këtë çështje sesa pyetësi.

Kiameti dhe Ringjallja janë momente që i vëjnë në mëdyshje idhujtarët dhe pabesimtarët kur të ngrihen nga varret, duke pyetur vetvetev se a thua sa kanë jetuar në këtë botë ose sa kanë qëndruar në jetën e Berzahut-jetën e përtejvarrit. Atyre

Do tu duket se nuk kanë qëndruar në të më tepër se një mëngjes ose mbrëmje të kësaj bote, sepse në jetën e varrezave njeriu humb ndjenjën për kohën. Thjesht, ligjet e kohës të cilat mbretërojnë në jetën tonë, në jetën e përtejvarrit ato pushojnë dhe humbin kuptimin e tyre. Ky pra është shkaku që ata shprehen me habi se nuk kanë qëndruar shumë gjatë në këtë gjendje. Në lidhje me këtë jep shenjë edhe një ajet tjetër kuranor:

Ditën kur do ta përjetojnë atë (dënimin) që u është premtuar, atyre u duket sikur nuk kanë jetuar vetëmse një moment të shkurtër të ditës. (El-Ahkaf, 35)



Për çfarë udhëzojnë këto ajete:

- Vërtetim i besimit në Ringjallje, shpërblimin dhe ndëshkimin në Ahiret duke u përmendur përshkrimi i tyre

- Njerëzit në botën e ardhshme do të jenë të ndarë në dy grupe: besimtarë dhe pabesimtarë. Ata që i besuan Allahut dh punuan vepra të mira, do të shijojnë kënaqësitë e Xhennetit, kurse mohuesit do të ndëshkohen përjetë me vuajtje në skëterrat e Xhehennemit.

- Nga këto ajete mësojmë se momenti i Kiametit është vetëm në Dijen absolute të Allahut xh.sh.

- Sqarim i faktit se vështirësitë dhe tmerret e Ditës së Kiametit, të bëjnë të harrosh tmerret e përjetuara më parë, sepse ndëshkimi i përkohshëm në varr, të gjithë pabesimtarëve do tu duket shumë i butë në krahasim me atë që do ta përjetojnë prej dënimit tash në zjarrin e përjetshëm të Xhehennemit[4]







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] Ebu Bekër el Xhezairij Ejseru-t-Tefasir , vëll. V, fq. 514, Medinë, 1997

[2] Vehbete ez-Zuhajli Et-Tefsirul munir vëll.30, fq. 51

[3] Tefsirul Munir, vëll. 30, fq. 52

[4]  Ebu Bekër el Xhezairij Ejseru-t-Tefasir , vëll. V, fq. 515, Medinë, 1997

----------


## Klevis2000

*Komentimi i kaptinës Ed-Duha
*




وَالضُّحَى. وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا سَجَى. مَا وَدَّعَكَ رَبُّكَ وَمَا قَلَى. وَلَلآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ مِنْ الأُولَى.

وَلَسَوْفَ يُعْطِيكَ رَبُّكَ فَتَرْضَى. أَلَمْ يَجِدْكَ يَتِيمًا فَآوَى. وَوَجَدَكَ ضَالا فَهَدَى.

وَوَجَدَكَ عَائِلا فَأَغْنَى. فَأَمَّا الْيَتِيمَ فَلا تَقْهَرْ. وَأَمَّا السَّائِلَ فَلا تَنْهَرْ. وَأَمَّا بِنِعْمَةِ رَبِّكَ فَحَدِّثْ.



1. Pasha paraditën!

2. dhe natën që shtrin errësirën!

3. Zoti yt as nuk të ka lënë, e as nuk të ka përbuzur.

4. Dhe (dije) se jeta e ardhshme është shumë më e mirë për ty se e para.

5. e Zoti yt do të të japë ty, e ti do të kënaqesh.

6. A nuk të gjeti jetim, e të dhuroi strehim (kujdesje).

7. të gjeti të paudhëzuar, e të udhëzoi.

8. të gjeti të varfër, e të begatoi (pasuroi).

9. Pra, mos e përçmo (poshtëro) jetimin!

10. as lypësin mos e përzër!

11. e për të mirat që ti dha Zoti yt, trego!



Kaptina Ed-Duha është kaptinë mekase, e zbritur pas kaptinës El-Fexhr. Ka gjithsej 11 ajete.

Kaptinën të tërën e përshkon një frymë ledhatuese, e mëshirëshme, e afërt dhe e ngrohtë ndaj Pejgamberit a.s.. Është një zgjatje e dorës së mëshirës e cila qetëson dhembjen dhe dëshpërimin. Është një prehje dhe shpresë që qetëson shpirtin e trazuar të Pejgamberit a.s.[1]



Emërtimi i kësaj kaptine

Kjo kaptinë e ka marrë emrin nga ajeti hyrës i saj: Ved-Duha - Pasha paraditën!, në të cilin Allahu xh.sh. betohet, sepse kjo është ndër kohët më të rëndësishme për jetën dhe gjallërinë e njeriut.



Lidhmëria e kësaj kaptine me atë paraprake El-Lejl
Kaptina El-Lejl përfundoi me premtimin e Allahut se në Ahiret do të derdhte begatitë e Tij mbi të devotshmit, ndërsa në kaptinën Ed-Duha, ky premtim përsëritet rishtazi, tash për vetë Pejgamberin a.s.: Ve lesevfe jutike rabbuke feterda  E Zoti yt do të të japë ty, e ti do të kënaqesh

Pastaj në kaptinën El-Lejl ajeti 13 ku Allahu xh.sh. thotë: Ve inne lena el ahiretu vel ula- Dhe vetëm Jona është bota tjetër si dhe kjo është një ngjashmëri me ajetin 4 të kaptinës Ed-Duha: Ve lel ahiretu hajrun leke minel ula- Dhe (dije) se jeta e ardhshme është shumë më e mirë për ty se e para.



Shkaku i zbritjes së kësaj kaptine

Në lidhje me shkakun e zbritjes së kësaj kaptine, kemi disa transmetime autentike, por këtu do ti paraqesim vetëm ato më kryesoret:

1. Transmetohet nga Seid bin Mensuri dhe El-Ferjaniu nga Xhundubi: Xhibrili disa ditë nuk i erdhi me shpallje Muhammedit a.s., gjë që i shtyri idhujtarët mekas ta tallnin me fjalët se Zoti i tij e kishte harruar, e kishte lënë dhe e kishte përbuzur.[2]

2. Transmetojnë Buhariu e Muslimi dhe të tjerët nga Xhundubi, se Muhammedi a.s. u ankua nga shëndeti për dy-tri ditë dhe nuk mundi të ngrihej natën të falte namaz. Kjo e shtyri Umi Xhemilin, gruan e Ebu Lehebit që ti thoshte me ironi: O Muhamed! Kam shpresë se të la shejtani yt se po shoh që spo të vjen-spo të afrohet ka disa ditë Prandaj Allahu zbriti këtë kaptinë. [3]

3. Transmeton Ibn Xherir et Taberiu nga Abdullah bin Shedadi: Hatixheja r.a. iu drejtua të Dërguarit të Allahut me fjalët: Ka disa ditë që Zoti yt sikur të ka lënë pas dore, prandaj zbriti kjo sure si përgjigje. Këto fjalë të përcjella nga Hatixheja r.a. janë të kategorisë mursel. Transmetuesit e këtij Isnadi janë të besueshëm. 

Hafidh ibn Haxheri thotë: Siç duket edhe Umi Xhemil edhe Hatixheja ia kishin thënë Resulullahut përafërsisht të njëjtat fjalë, por Umi Xhemil i kishte thënë ato si nënçmim e përbuzje, kurse Hatixheja r.a. nga dhemshuria, tek shihte të Dërguarin a.s. që vuante, për shkak se Shpallja i qe vonuar për disa ditë.[4]

Në lidhje me shkakun e shpalljes së kësaj sureje ekzistojnë edhe disa transmetime të tjera, të cilat do ti përmendim me rastin e komentimit të ajeteve të saj.



Koment:



وَالضُّحَى. وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا سَجَى. مَا وَدَّعَكَ رَبُّكَ وَمَا قَلَى
1. Pasha paraditën!

2. dhe natën që shtrin errësirën!

3. Zoti yt as nuk të ka lënë, e as nuk të ka përbuzur.

Allahu xh.sh. betohet në paraditën -Duhanë, koha që simbolizon pjesën e parë të ditës, pasi që dielli dukshëm të jetë ngritur në qiell. Qëllimi këtu mund të jetë për ditën, sepse në ajetin që pason, Allahu xh.sh. betohet edhe në natën, që është pjesë e kohës kur njeriu pushon me të gjitha gjymtyrët e tij, për të marrë forca dhe energji të mjaftueshme që prapë të nesërmen në mëngjes të gjallërojë, të punojë, të fitojë dhe të falënderojë Krijuesin e tij, për të gjitha mirësitë që i ka dhuruar.

Në Sheriatin islam, nga tradita e Pejgamberit a.s. ekziston falja e një namazi që është synet, e që quhet Namazi i Duhasë, të cilin Pejgamberi a.s. nuk e ka lënë kurrë pa e falur, ashtu siç nuk linte pa falur as namazin e natës Salatul-Lejli (Salatu-t- Tehexh-xhud). Namazin e Duhasë Pejgamberi a.s. e falte pasi kalonte një kohë e konsiderueshme prej lindjes së diellit.

Pastaj, në vazhdim vjen ajeti i tretë në të cilin hidhen poshtë fuqishëm talljet e idhujtarëve se kinse Zoti e kishte braktisur Muhammedin a.s.. Jo, kurrsesi, por dije, o Muhammed, se Zoti yt nuk të lë kurrë, nuk është hidhëruar në ty dhe as nuk të ka përbuzur, madje Allahu xh.sh. e vë në dijeni të Dërguarin e Vet se është dhe do të jetë në mbrojtje të tij sikur çdo herë që ishte në mbrojtje të të dërguarve të tjerë. Ai të ka në mbikëqyrje të vazhdueshme për të të mbrojtur nga çdo rrezik. E si të të mos mbrojë kur Ai ty ta besoi transmetimin e Mesazhit të Vet të fundit hyjnor drejtuar njerëzimit!

Është fakt se Allahu xh.sh. i pati përherë në mbikëqyrje të dërguarit e Vet, si p.sh. Musanë a.s. kur në shenjë të tij thotë: E nga ana Ime mbolla (në zemra të njerëzve) dashuri ndaj teje, e që të edukoheshe nën mbikëqyrjen Time (Ta-Ha, 39). 

Pastaj i drejtohet edhe Muhammedit a.s. Ti bëj durim për vendimin e Zotit tënd, se ti je nën mbikëqyrjen Tonë dhe, kur të ngrihesh, madhëroje me falënderim Zotin tënd! (Et-Tur, 48) [5]



وَلَلآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ مِنْ الأُولَى
4. Dhe (dije) se jeta e ardhshme është shumë më e mirë për ty se e para.

Me këtë ajet, Muhammedit a.s. i bëhet e ditur se jetë e vërtetë është vetëm jeta e Ahiretit dhe se kjo botë kalimtare është shumë e shkurtër. Kjo botë do të shkatërrohet, meqenëse është vetëm një vendsprovim për njeriun. Në lidhje me këtë flasin shumë ajete kuranore, si:

Kjo jetë e kësaj bote nuk është tjetër veçse dëfrim e lojë, e jetë e vërtetë, pa dyshim është ajo e botës së ardhshme (Ahireti), sikur ta dinin. (El-Ankebut, 64) ,

pastaj:

Ju njerëz, dijeni se jeta e kësaj botë nuk është tjetër veçse një lojë, kalim kohe në argëtim, stoli, mburrje mes jush dhe përpjekje për shtimin e pasurisë dhe të fëmijëve pra, jeta e kësaj bote nuk është tjetër veçse përjetim mashtrues. (El-Hadid, 20)

Transmetojnë imam Ahmedi, Tirmidhiu dhe Ibni Maxhe nga Abdullah ibn Mesudi të ketë thënë: Një ditë Resulullahu s.a.v.s ishte shtrirë për të fjetur mbi një hasër, dhe shihej qartë se hasra kishte lënë gjurmë në trupin e tij. Kur u zgjua, fillova tia fërkoja krahun e tij e i thashë: O i Dërguar i Allahut, pse nuk na lejove të paktën të të kishim shtruar diçka të butë mbi hasër? E ai mu përgjigj:Çfarë kam unë me këtë botë, shembulli im dhe shembulli i kësaj bote është sikur një udhëtar, i cili është ndalur të pushojë nën hijen e një peme, pastaj ngrihet dhe vazhdon udhën e tij.[6]

Gjithashtu ky ajet jep shenjë të qartë se gjërat që do të pasonin, për Muhammedin a.s., do të ishin më të mira se ato të kaluarat, do të thotë, do të vinin ditë më të mira për të gjithë muslimanët. Ata, në një të ardhme të afërt do të bëheshin një bashkësi e fuqishme në Medinë, dhe pas 8 vjetësh do të hynin triumfalisht në Mekë, pa ndonjë rezistencë, me se do të vendoseshin drejtësia dhe pushteti i Allahut fillimisht në Hixhaz, e pastaj në tërë Gadishullin Arabik, njëherë e përgjithmonë. Madje për një kohë shumë të shkurtër, muslimanët do të kishin në zotërim mbi gjysmën e botës, ku njerëzit nuk do të ishin më robër të njerëzve dhe as të besëtytnive të kota, por njerëz të cilët me plot dinjitet do të përkuleshin vetëm para Krijuesit të tyre të vërtetë-Allahut xh.sh..

Dijetari bashkëkohor M.M. Sharaviu, në lidhje me këtë ajet thotë se këtu është fjala për Vahjin, do të thotë ajetet që do të pasonin më tutje, do ta qetësonin Muhammedin a.s. dhe do ti jepnin kurajo e guxim që të bëhej i pathyeshëm në misionin e tij, shumë më tepër se ajetet që i kishin zbritur deri atëherë.[7]

Në lidhje me këtë ajet kemi edhe shkakun e zbritjes, përse Taberaniu në El Evsat transmeton nga Ibni Abbasi të ketë thënë: Ka thënë i Dërguari i Allahut s.a.v.s.: Mu paraqit gjendja e Ymetit tim pas meje dhe vendet që ata do ti çlirojnë (nga kufri), dhe u kënaqa prandaj edhe zbriti ky ajet, i cili i bën me dije se ajo që po vinte, ishte më e shndritshme se ajo që kishte kaluar



وَلَسَوْفَ يُعْطِيكَ رَبُّكَ فَتَرْضَى
5. E Zoti yt do të të japë ty, e ti do të kënaqesh.

Mirësitë e Allahut ndaj Muhammedit a.s. ishin të panumërta, e zgjodhi atë për Pejgamber dhe e gradoi me gradën më të lartë Vulë e Pejgamberisë. I dhuroi atij Librin më të madh-Kuranin famëlartë, udhëzim i qartë dhe dritë, e cila do ti ndriçojë udhët e njerëzimit.

Mirësia më e madhe e dhuruar nga Allahu xh.sh. në këtë botë, është shpallja e fesë islame, e cila për një kohë të shkurtër do të pushtonte zemrat e njerëzve anekënd botës, jo me forcën e shpatës, por me forcën e argumentit e të bindjes shpirtërore. Kurse, mirësitë ndaj Muhammedit a.s. në Ahiret do të jenë: Shefati (ndërmjetësimi), kroi i Kevtherit, pozita e tij e lartë në krahasim me të dërguarit e tjerë (Mekami mahmud), etj. Prandaj, të gjitha këto mirësi të panumërta ndaj Muhammedit a.s. ishin  argumente të pakontestueshme që të demantonin shpifjet e idhujtarëve se Zoti i tij e kishte lënë, braktisur apo ishte i hidhëruar ndaj tij. Jo, përkundrazi, kjo sure dhe këto ajete ishin një fuqizim shpirtëror dhe fizik për të, që ai të mos humbte kurrë shpresën në mëshirën e Allahut xh.sh..

Edhe me këtë ajet ndërlidhet një shkak i zbritjes, i ngjashëm me atë të mëparshmin, të cilin e transmetojnë Hakimi, Bejhekiu në Ed-Delail, si dhe Taberaniu e të tjerët nga Ibni Abbasi, i cili ka thënë: Iu paraqit (ekspozua) të Dërguarit të Allahut se cilat vende do të ishin në duart e muslimanëve, fshat më fshat  dhe iu kënaq zemra, prandaj edhe zbriti ky ajet: E Zoti yt do të të japë ty, e ti do të kënaqesh.

Ibni Abbasi, në lidhje me këtë ajet, thotë: Allahu i ka premtuar Muhammedit a.s. shumë mirësi në Ahiret, por padyshim ajo që synohet në këtë ajet dhe që do ta bëjë të kënaqur e të lumtur Pejgamberin a.s., është Shefati (ndërmjetësimi). Transmetohet në Sahihun e Muslimit nga Abdullah ibn Amr ibn Asi, se i Dërguari a.s. i lexoi fjalët e Allahut në lidhje me Ibrahimin a.s. kur ai i qe drejtuar Atij: 

Zoti im! Ata vërtet i shmangin (nga rruga e drejtë) shumë njerëz. E kush më respekton mua, ai është imi (në fe), e kush më kundërshton mua, atëherë Ti je që fal dhe që mëshiron (Ibrahim, 36) 

dhe fjalët e Isait a.s.:

Nëse i dënon ata, në të vërtetë ata janë robër të Tu, e nëse ua fal atyre, Ti je i Gjithëfuqishmi, i Urti . (El- Maide, 118), 

pastaj i ngriti duart dhe u lut: O Zot, ma fal dhe ma shpëto Ymetin tim, dhe filloi të qante. Atëherë Allahu xh. sh. urdhëroi Xhibrilin të shkonte e ta pyeste Muhammedin a.s. përse po qante, dhe thuaj atij: Ne do të të kënaqim ty me Ymetin tënd dhe nuk do të të dëshpërojmë.[8]

Pastaj, është edhe një transmetim tjetër sipas të cilit Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë: Çdo pejgamber e ka pasur nga një lutje të cilën Allahu ia ka pranuar, dhe çdo pejgamber para meje është ngutur në lutjen e tij (në këtë botë), kurse Lutja ime ishte që të jem ndërmjetës (shpëtues) për Ymetin tim në ditën e Kiametit.[9]

Ndërsa në Tefsirul Xhelalejn është shënuar edhe një hadith i ngjashëm me këtë që e transmeton Hatibi, se Pejgamberi a.s., pasi i pati zbritur ky ajet, ka thënë: Nuk do të jem i kënaqur përderisa edhe një pjesëtar i vetëm i Ymetit tim të jetë në zjarr.[10]



أَلَمْ يَجِدْكَ يَتِيمًا فَآوَى
6. A nuk të gjeti jetim, e të dhuroi strehim (kujdesje).

Janë tri ajete që do të pasojnë në vazhdim, pra ky ajet, pastaj i shtati dhe i teti, të cilët flasin për përkujdesjen e Allahut ndaj Muhammedit a.s. qysh nga lindja ose nga fëmijëria e hershme. 

Jeta e Pejgamberit a.s. vërtet ishte një jetë plot dhimbje, plot vuajtje, sepse ai ende sa ishte në barkun e sëmës, mbeti pa baba, pastaj në moshën gjashtë vjeç i vdiq edhe e ëma, kështu që mbeti jetim pa të dy prindërit, pra mbeti gjithmonë i etshëm për dashurinë prindërore. Por, Krijuesi i kësaj ekzistence, Ai që i di të fshehtat dhe ato që shfaqen haptazi, me kohë kishte përgatitur zemrën dhe shpirtin e Muhammedit a.s. që të përballonte të gjitha këto vuajtje e sakrifica. Ishte mëshira e madhe e Allahut xh.sh. që kishte mbushur zemrën e tij qysh nga fëmijëria, përderisa nuk erdhi momenti që në moshën 40 vjeç, kjo mëshirë e dashuri të merrte emërtimin e vërtetë: Pejgamber i Allahut dhe i zgjedhuri i Tij.

Muhammedi a.s. u rrit si jetim së pari në shtëpinë e gjyshit Abdul Mutalib, i cili e donte pa masë, meqenëse babanë e tij Abdullahun, e kishte dashur më shumë se të gjithë djemtë e tjerë, dhe ndiente një dhimbje të madhe tek shihte Muhammedin e vogël që po rritej si jetim, dhe thuhet se lotët gjithnjë i ravijëzoheshin nëpër faqet e tij të rrudhura nga pleqëria. Ai madje e ulte Muhammedin gjithnjë pranë vetes, nën hijen e Qabesë, një vend i rezervuar vetëm për parinë mekase.

Pas dy vjet përkujdesjeje në shtëpinë e gjyshit, i vdiq edhe ai, kështu që në moshën 8 vjeç, përkujdesjen e Muhammedit a.s. e mori axha i tij, Ebu Talibi, i cili i ofroi tërë dashurinë dhe kujdesin e duhur.

Por, mbi të gjitha këto, Muhammedi a.s. ishte nën përkujdesjen dhe mbikëqyrjen e vazhdueshme të Allahut xh.sh., të cilën ai shpeshherë e kishte hetuar po jo edhe kuptuar, derisa nuk i zbriti Shpallja, në moshën dyzet vjeç.

I Dërguari a.s. me një rast ka thënë: Zoti im më edukoi dhe më përsosi edukatën time.

Me këtë ajet Allahu dëshiroi ta qetësonte edhe një herë të Dërguarin e Vet, dhe sikur i thotë: Mos ua vë veshin fjalëve të idhujtarëve, që thonë se Zoti yt të ka braktisur. Jo! Ne nuk të braktisëm as atëherë kur mbete jetim, pa prindër, pa gjyshin dhe pa xhaxhain, e si të të braktisim tash kur ta kemi besuar Mesazhin dhe Fjalën tonë të Shenjtë.

وَوَجَدَكَ ضَالا فَهَدَى
7. Të gjeti të paudhëzuar, e të udhëzoi.

Edhe ky ajet vazhdon me atë ton dashamirës, nga i cili shihet dhemshuria dhe përkujdesja e Allahut ndaj të Dërguarit të Vet. A nuk ishe ti, o Muhammed, i paudhëzuar për njohjen besimit në Zotin tënd, derisa Ai nuk të drejtoi e të udhëzoi, e ti gjete të vërtetën, dhe njohe madhështinë e Krijuesit?!

Ky ajet nuk ka të bëjë me mundësinë që Pejgamberi a.s. të ketë qenë i humbur në dalalet-mosbesim, sepse pejgamberët e Allahut janë të mbrojtur nga një gjë e tillë, por këtu qëllimi është se ai ishe i paudhëzuar në njohjen e çështjeve të fesë e të Librit që iu shpall, siç thotë edhe Allahu xh.sh.: Po kështu me urdhrin Tonë, Ne të shpallëm ty shpirtin (Kuranin). Ti nuk ke ditur çështë Libri (Kurani) as çështë besimi (imani), por Ne e bëmë atë dritë me të cilën atë që dëshirojmë prej robërve Tanë e vëmë në rrugë të drejtë (Esh-Shura, 52).

Ndërsa në Tefsirul Xhelalejn është shënuar: Allahu të gjeti të paudhëzuar me parimet dhe ligjet e Sheriatit, dhe të udhëzoi[11]



وَوَجَدَكَ عَائِلا فَأَغْنَى
8. Të gjeti të varfër, e të begatoi (pasuroi).

Meqenëse u rrit si jetim, ishte e natyrshme që Muhammedi a.s. ta kishte të vështirë edhe jetesën, sepse nuk kishte as vëllezër që ta përkrahnin e ta ndihmonin, megjithë kujdesin e vazhdueshëm ndaj tij të Ebu Talibit, i cili nuk kishte pasuri të mjaftueshme madje as për vete dhe familjen e tij. Por, deshi Allahu xh.sh. që i Dërguari i Tij, të cilësohej si njeri besnik e të shquhej për ndershmëri edhe para pejgamberisë, dhe të kishte prirje edhe në punët e tregtisë që e shtyri Hatixhen r.a. që tia besonte atij punët e tregtisë. Këtë besim ai e arsyetoi plotësisht qysh në udhëtimin e tij të parë në Sham.

Dhe, pas një kohe, i Dërguari i Allahut u martua me Hatixhenë  e pasuria e tyre qe bërë mjaft e madhe, saqë Muhammedi a.s. kishte mundësi ti ndihmonte axhës së tij Ebu Talibit për përkujdesjen e fëmijëve të tij. Nga biografia e ndritshme e Pejgamberit a.s. mësojmë se ai e mori në përkujdesje Aliun r.a., kurse axha i tij Abbasi, mori Akilin, që të dy këta, djem të Ebu Talibit.

Në lidhje me këto tri ajete të kësaj kaptine: A nuk të gjeti jetim, e të dhuroi strehim (kujdesje). Të gjeti të paudhëzuar, e të udhëzoi. Të gjeti të varfër, e të begatoi (pasuroi). , Ibn Xherir et-Taberiu dhe Ibni Ebi Hatimi transmetojnë nga Katadeja  të ketë thënë: Këto ishin tri gjendjet e Resulullahut para se ti vinte Shpallja[12], që do të thotë se Muhammedi a.s. ishte jetim, por Allahu e strehoi; ishte i paudhëzuar në çështjet e Sheriatit dhe të njohjes së Allahut xh.sh., por Ai e përudhi; ishte i varfër, por Allahu i dhuroi pasuri.

Ebu Hurejra transmeton një hadith nga Pejgamberi a.s., i cili ka thënë: Nuk është pasuri vetëm të kesh shumë mall, por pasuri e vërtetë është pasuria e shpirtit.[13]

Po ashtu, i Dërguari i Allahut xh.sh. në një hadith tjetër ka thënë: Ka shpëtuar ai që ka besuar, që ka furnizim (rrizk) të mjaftueshëm dhe është i kënaqur me atë që i ka dhënë Allahu (nga pasuria, qoftë edhe fare pak).[14]



 فَأَمَّا الْيَتِيمَ فَلا تَقْهَرْ
9. Pra, mos e përçmo (poshtëro) jetimin!

Në këto ajete të fundit gjejmë shenja të edukatës hyjnore ndaj të Dërguarit a.s., se si të sillej me disa kategori njerëzish. Së pari e urdhëron që ndaj jetimit të jetë i butë e i mëshirshëm, meqenëse edhe ai vetë kishte pasur fatin që të rritej si jetim. Morali i lartë islam shkon edhe më tutje, kur përkujdesjen ndaj jetimit e vë në një shkallë aq të lartë, saqë Pejgamberi a.s. thotë: Unë dhe kujdestari i jetimit jemi afër sikur gishti tregues dhe ai i mesmi.

Pastaj, në një hadith tjetër Muhammedi a.s. thotë: Edhe përkëdhelja e flokëve të jetimit konsiderohet sadakë.

Transmeton Ebu Hurejra se një njeri kishte ardhur tek Pejgamberi a.s. dhe i qe ankuar se zemrën e kishte tepër të ashpër, dhe me këtë rast i Dërguari a.s. e porositi: Nëse do që ajo (zemra) të të zbutet, përkëdheli kokën jetimit (nga dhemshuria) dhe ushqeje të varfrin (skamnorin).



وَأَمَّا السَّائِلَ فَلا تَنْهَرْْ

10. As lypësin mos e përzër!

Këshilla e dytë ka të bëjë me lypësin (skamnorin, ose të varfrin që ka nevojë për ushqim a diçka tjetër): As lypësin mos e përzër!

Besimtari i drejtë duhet të ketë kujdes që në çdo rast tu shmanget fjalëve të ashpra, që të mos e dëbojë askënd me fjalë të këqija, e sidomos lypësin, që ka nevojë, qoftë për ushqim, qoftë për dije dhe të kërkon ndihmë. Madje edhe vetë Pejgamberi a.s. porosit besimtarët: Askush të mos e përzërë lypësin që të kërkon diçka, por jepini atij, madje edhe nëse në duart e tij shihni byzylykë ari[15]



وَأَمَّا بِنِعْمَةِ رَبِّكَ فَحَدِّثْ
11. E për të mirat që ti dha Zoti yt, trego!

Ky ajet është një urdhër i qartë  për Muhammedin a.s. që të tregojë haptazi për të mirat e Zotit që i dhuroi; Ishte jetim, por Allahu e strehoi dhe e mori nën përkujdesje; Ishte i varfër dhe Allahu e bëri të pasur në shpirt dhe me pasuri të kësaj bote; E gradoi me titullin Pejgamber, i shpalli Kuranin, udhëzim të qartë për të dhe për mbarë Ymetin e tij. E dërgoi pejgamber për mbarë njerëzit dhe për exhinët; e ngriti lart emrin e tij kur e bashkoi atë me emrin e Vet hyjnor në dëshminë La ilahe il-la llah Muhammedun resululull-llah- Nuk ka zot tjetër përveç Allahut, Muhammedi është i dërguari i Allahut, e cila është shtylla e parë e Islamit, dhe çelës për të hyrë në Islam. 

Pra, në këtë ajet, Pejgamberi a.s. porositet që për të gjitha këto mirësi, të mos hezitojë, por ti proklamojë ato haptazi, ta madhërojë Allahun xh.sh. dhe të jetë mirënjohës ndaj Tij.



Aspekte metaforike të kësaj kaptine 

Komentatorët e Kuranit, kur flasin për aspektin metaforik të kësaj kaptine, bëjnë një krahasim mjaft interesant kur thonë se kundruall tri ajeteve, qëndrojnë këshillat në tri ajetet pasuese:

A nuk të gjeti jetim, e të dhuroi strehim (kujdesje).  pas të cilit pason këshilla: Pra, mos e përçmo (poshtëro) jetimin!

Pastaj. Të gjeti të varfër, e të begatoi (pasuroi)- pas të cilit pason këshilla: As lypësin mos e përzër!

Dhe  Të gjeti të paudhëzuar, e të udhëzoi  pas të cilit pason këshilla: E për të mirat që ti dha Zoti yt, trego!

Këto këshilla drejtuar Muhammedit a.s. në të njëjtën kohë na janë drejtuar edhe neve, që të sillemi mirë ndaj jetimëve, të varfërve dhe skamnorëve dhe tu japim nga ajo pasuri që neve na ka dhënë Allahu xh.sh.

Alusiu në lidhje me këto ajete këshilluese thotë: Allahu xh.sh. e këshillon të Dërguarin e Vet duke i thënë se ke qenë jetim dhe i humbur dhe Allahu të strehoi, të udhëzoi e të bëri të pasur, prandaj mos i harro këto mirësi të Allahut ndaj teje. Sillu mirë me jetimin, mëshiroje të varfrin sepse vetë ti e ke përjetuar idhësinë e jetimërisë dhe të varfërisë, dhe udhëzoi njerëzit në rrugën e drejtë ashtu siç të udhëzoi ty Zoti yt. [16]



Porosia e kësaj sureje

- Kjo botë është kalimtare, kurse Ahireti është bota e përhershme. Njeriu duhet të ketë kujdes që të mos mashtrohet me dunjanë e të mos mendojë për Ahiretin.

- Është e e pëlqyeshme që vazhdimisht të përkujtojmë të mirat e Allahut ndaj nesh, dhe ta falënderojmë Atë.

- Kjo sure dëshmon fuqishëm për pozitën dhe nderin e madh që i është dhënë Pejgamberit tonë Muhammedit a.s.

- Sjelljet tona duhet ti përputhim me etikën e Kuranit, në radhë të parë ndaj Krijuesit e pastaj ndaj kategorive të ndryshme të njerëzve , të cilët kanë nevojë për zgjatjen e dorës së ndihmës dhe të mëshirës siç janë jetimët, skamnorët e të varfërit 

- Transmetohet nga Imam Shafiu të ketë thënë: Është synet të merret tekbir në fund të kësaj kaptine dhe pastaj në çdo sure që pason pas saj deri në fund të Kuranit, sepse pasi që për një kohë kishte pasuar një ndërprerje e Vahjit-Shpalljes, dhe zbriti kjo sure, Pejgamberi a.s. u gëzua aq shumë, saqë nga gëzimi dhe mallëngjimi tha Allahu ekber.

Megjithatë duhet ditur se ky tekbir nuk është pjesë e Kuranit, por dijetarët kanë thënë se ai që e këndon këtë tekbir, ka sevap tek Allahu xh.sh., ndërsa ai që nuk e këndon, nuk konsiderohet mëkatar.









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] Sejjid Kutbi Fi Dhilalil Kuran, vëll. 6, fq. 3925, Bejrut-Kajro 1986

[2]  Hafidh ibn Kethir Tefsirul Kuranil Adhim, vëll. 4, fq. 675, Ed-Dahijetu-Kuvajt, 1998

[3]  El Vahidi en Nisaburi Esbabu-n-Nuzul, fq. 256, Bejrut, pa vit botimi

[4]  Vehbete ez-Zuhajli Et Tefsirul Munir, vëll. 30, fq. 283, Bejrut-Damask, 1998

[5] Muhammed Gazali, Nahve tefsirin mevduijjin li suveril Kuranil Kerim fq.525, Kajro-Bejrut, 2000, botimi i IV-t.

[6] Tefsirul Munir, fq. 258

[7] M.M. Sharavi, El Muhtar min tefsiril Kuranil Adhimfq. 86, Bejrut-Kajro, pa vit botimi. 

[8] Tefsirul Munir, vëll. 30, fq. 288

[9] Transmetojnë Buhariu dhe Muslimi

[10] Tefsirul Xhelalejn, fq. 812, dhe Tefsirul Munir, vëll 30, fq. 286

[11] Tefsirul Xhelalejn, fq. 812

[12] Tefsirul Munir, fq. 286

[13] E transmetojnë Buhariu dhe Muslimi

[14] E transmeton Muslimi

[15] "Tefsir Kurtubi", vëll. 20, fq. 101

[16] Alusiu Ruhul Meani, vëll. 30, fq. 164

----------


## Klevis2000

*Komentimi i kaptinës El-Kadr
*
إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْر. وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ. لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ. تَنَزَّلُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ فِيهَا بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِمْ مِنْ كُلِّ أَمْرٍ. سَلَامٌ هِيَ حَتَّى مَطْلَعِ الْفَجْرِ.

*1. Ne e zbritëm atë (Kuranin) në natën e Kadrit.

2. Vallë, kush mund të të tregojë ty se çështë nata e Kadrit? 

3. Nata e Kadrit është më e vlefshme se një mijë muaj!

4. Me urdhrin e Zotit të tyre në të (në atë natë) zbresin melaiket dhe Shpirti (Xhibrili) për secilën çështje.

5. Ajo (natë) është paqe deri në agim të mëngjesit

                                                                                       (El-Kadr, 1-5)
*


Kaptina El-Kadr është kaptinë mekase, e zbritur pas sures Abese dhe ka gjithsej 5 ajete. Në radhitjen e Mushafit mban numrin 97.

Transmeton Ibn Merdevije nga Ibn Abasi, nga Ibn Zubejri dhe nga Aishja, se kaptina El-Kadr ka zbritur në Mekë.[1]



Emërtimi i kësaj kaptine.

Kjo kaptinë është emërtuar El-Kadr, sepse Allahu i Madhërishëm qysh në ajetin e parë të kësaj sureje ka dhënë shenjë të qartë se këtë Kuran e ka zbritur në natën e Kadrit. 

Lejletul Kadër do të thotë natë madhështore, e bekuar, e vlefshme dhe e nderuar. Kjo natë është quajtur kështu sepse Allahu xh.sh. në të, njerëzimit ia kumtoi mesazhin e Tij të fundit nëpërmjet të Dërguarit të Tij më të madh e më të dashur-Muhammedit a.s..



Shkaku i zbritjes së kësaj kaptine 
Është transmetuar nga Muxhahidi të ketë thënë: Na është përcjellë nga Ibn Abbasi se i Dërguari i Allahut e ka përmendur një njeri nga beni-Israilët që kishte luftuar në rrugën e Allahut pandërprerë për 1000 muaj (83 vjet e ca muaj). Muslimanët ishin çuditur-habitur nga tërë kjo dhe për këtë arsye i Dërguari i Allahut i qe drejtuar Allahut xh.sh. me lutje: O Zot! Ymetit tim i caktove jetën më të shkurtër prej ymeteve, dhe mundësia e punëve të mira prej tyre është më e vogla, prandaj Allahu xh.sh. zbriti kaptinën El-Kadr, që do të thotë se këtij ymeti ia dha natën e Kadrit, e cila është më e vlefshme se 1000 muaj lufte të atij luftëtari.[2]


Lidhmëria e kësaj kaptine me atë paraprake El-Alek
Lidhmëria e ngushtë e kësaj kaptine me atë paraprake El-Alek, është evidente mu për faktin se në suren paraprake Allahu xh.sh. urdhëron të Dërguarin e Tij, Muhammedin a.s., që të lexojë e të mësojë Kuran në emër të Zotit- Krijuesit të Gjithëpushtetshëm, i Cili i mësoi njeriut atë që nuk e diti, dhe e mësoi të përdorte edhe lapsin, kurse në fillim të sures -El-Kadr, tregon për momentin e zbritjes së Kuranit-fjalës së Allahut, nga Levhi Mahfudhi në qiellin e kësaj dynjaje dhe prej aty deri tek Muhammedi a.s. nëpërmjet Shpirtit besnik të të gjitha shpalljeve-Xhibrilit a.s. në natën e Kadrit, në këtë natë të vlefshme e të nderuar.[3]



Koment:

إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْر
1. Ne e zbritëm atë (Kuranin) në natën e Kadrit.

Deshi Allahu i Plotfuqishëm që Vullneti i Tij të përfshinte tërë këtë ekzistencë, dhe ligjet e Tij të mbretëronin kudo. Ai e mbushi këtë gjithësi me mëshirë dhe dashuri. Nga krijesat që krijoi, Ai dalloi disa prej tyre, qofshin ato krijesa njerëzore, melaike, kohë apo vende. Fjala vjen, nga njerëzit dalloi disa prej tyre, duke i zgjedhur për të dashur dhe të dërguar, të cilët do ta bartnin mesazhin e Tij nëpër kohë e shekuj. Gjithashtu edhe prej të dërguarve dalloi disa prej tyre, duke i quajtur Ulul Azmi, e prej Ulul Azmit dalloi më të madhin e njerëzisë-Muhammedin a,s.: 

Këta (për të cilët të rrëfyem) janë të dërguarit, disa prej tyre i dalluam nga të tjerët (El-Bekare, 253) dhe:

Ne kemi dalluar disa pejgamberë nga të tjerët (El-Israë, 55)

Pastaj, nga gjinia njerëzore dalloi disa popuj nga disa të tjerë, kështu Ai e dalloi ymetin e Muhammedit a.s. nga ymetet e tjera. 

Ju jeni populli më i dobishëm, i ardhur për të mirën e njerëzve, të urdhëroni për të mirë, të ndaloni nga veprat e këqija dhe të besoni Allahun (Ali Imran, 110)

Disa vende si Mekën, Medinën dhe Kudsin, në të cilat vende zbriti shpalljen hyjnore për të dërguarit e Tij i dalloi prej vendeve të tjera, sepse në këto qytete të bekuara edhe gjenden faltoret më të mëdha islame: Qabeja - në Mekën fisnike, Xhamia e Pejgamberit a.s. - në Medinën e ndritshme dhe Mesxhidi Aksaja - në Kudsin e ndershëm. Allahu xh.sh. thotë: (Drita e Allahut) Është në shtëpitë (xhamitë) që Allahu urdhëroi të ngrihen, e në to të përmendet emri i Tij, ti bëhet lutje Atij mëngjes e mbrëmje (En-Nur, 36). 

Prej muajve, dalloi muajin e Ramazanit, në të cilin e zbriti Kuranin dhe të cilin e bëri muaj të agjërimit e të ibadetit: Muaji i Ramazanit (është muaj) në të cilin filloi të zbriste (të shpallej) Kurani, udhërrëfyes për njerëzit dhe sqarues i rrugës së drejtë dhe dallues (i së vërtetës nga gënjeshtra) (El-Bekare, 185); 

Kurse prej netve të vitit, dalloi dhe bekoi natën e Kadrit: Ne e zbritëm atë (Kuranin) në një natë të bekuar (në natën e Kadrit). (Ed-Duhan, 3), dhe : Ne e zbritëm atë (Kuranin) në natën e Kadrit (El-Kadr, 1), natë në të cilën Xhibrili solli nga Allahu xh.sh. shpalljen e fundit në tokë, duke i drejtuar Muhammedit a.s. dhe mbarë njerëzimit fjalët hyjnore: Ikreë, madhështia dhe jehona e të cilave do ta mbushnin ekzistencën me besimin e drejtë, të cilin deri atëherë shumë popuj e ymete e kishin devijuar.

Fillimi i kësaj kaptine konsiston në faktin se Allahu xh.sh. na bën me dije se Ai e ka zbritur këtë Kuran në natën e Kadrit. Nuk është përmendur këtu Kurani me emër, por është cekur vetëm përemri atë, dhe kjo jep të kuptosh se fjala është për madhërim të Kuranit, meqenëse zbritja e tij i atribuohet vetëm Allahut xh.sh. 

Dijetarët kanë dhënë disa mendime rreth momentit të zbritjes së Kuranit në këtë natë, e në lidhje me këtë, mendimi më i saktë është ai që e transmetojnë Hakimi dhe Bejhekiu nga Ibn Abbasi, i cili ka thënë: Në këtë natë , të Kadrit, Kurani famëlartë ka zbritur komplet prej Levhi Mahfudhit në qiellin e kësaj bote, dhe pastaj prej aty, i është shpallur Muhammedit a.s. në mënyrë graduale për 23 vjet rresht[4]. Këtë na e vërteton edhe ky ajet kuranor: Dhe (ta shpallëm) Kuranin që Ne e ndamë pjesë-pjesë për tua lexuar njerëzve dalëngadalë, dhe ashtu e shpallëm atë një pas një (El-Israë, 106). etj.

وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ. لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ

2. Vallë, kush mund të të tregojë ty se çështë nata e Kadrit? 

3. Nata e Kadrit është më e vlefshme se një mijë muaj!

Muhammedit a.s. i drejtohet kjo pyetje nga i Larmadhërishmi, në mos, vallë, dinte ai diçka për vlerën e vërtetë të kësaj nate të zgjedhur, sepse për vlerën e mirëfilltë të saj nuk di askush pos Atij që zgjodhi këtë natë që të jetë natë e zbritjes së Kuranit. Dhe, për të mos e lënë të Dërguarin e vet në dilemë, pason menjëherë përgjegja hyjnore se kjo natë është më e vlefshme se 1000 muaj.

Ska dyshim që madhështia e kësaj nate nuk mund të tregohet me fjalë. Ne dimë në bazë të ajeteve të përmendura dhe të haditheve të Resulullahut s.a.v.s. që kjo natë është një natë e bekuar, në të cilën zbret mëshira e Allahu në Tokë, zbresin melaiket, dhe se në këtë natë përcaktohen të gjitha çështjet e vitit të ardhshëm, siç janë rrësku, jetët, vdekjet etj. Kjo assesi nuk vjen në kundërshtim me faktin se Allahu nuk i ka përcaktuar këto gjëra para se të krijonte tokën e qiellin dhe krijesat, por në këtë natë, prej Levhi Mahfudhit, melaiket marrin të dhënat për të gjitha çështjet që duhet të materializohen (realizohen) brenda një viti: Në atë (natë) zgjidhet çdo çështje në mënyrë të prerë.,  (Ed-Duhan, 4).

Në lidhje me këtë natë, që është në muajin më të dashur, Ramazanin, kemi shumë hadithe të Muhammedit a.s., ndër të tjera kemi hadithin e transmetuar nga Ebu Hurejra, i cili ka thënë: Kur vinte Ramazani, i Dërguari i Allahut na thoshte: Ju erdhi muaji i Ramazanit, muaj i bekuar. Allahu xh.sh. jua ka bërë detyrim agjërimin e tij. Në këtë muaj hapen dyert e Xhennetit, mbyllen dyert e Xhehennemit, dhe prangohen djajtë. Në këtë muaj është një natë më e vlefshme se një mijë muaj; ai që privohet nga kjo natë, ai është privuar nga mirësi të shumta.[5]

Pastaj: Ai që e gjallëron (me namaz dhe ibadet) natën e Kadrit me besim dhe shpresë (në shpërblim nga Zoti), atij do ti falen gabimet që ka bërë përpara[6]

تَنَزَّلُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ فِيهَا بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِمْ مِنْ كُلِّ أَمْرٍ 

4. Me lejen e Zotit të tyre në të (në atë natë) zbresin melaiket dhe Shpirti (Xhibrili) për secilën çështje.

Se kjo natë është vërtet një natë e zgjedhur dhe e dalluar, na bën me dije edhe ky ajet kuranor, i cili tregon se në këtë natë, me urdhrin e Zotit, zbresin në tokë melaiket, e madje edhe vetë meleku më i madh-Xhibrili, në krye të tyre. Këto melaike zbresin në tokë me detyra të ndryshme: disa i vrojtojnë punët e besimtarëve dhe ibadetin e tyre në këtë natë, duke u lutur për ta, kurse ca të tjerë merren me zbatimin e detyrave të ngarkuara nga i Plotfuqishmi për realizimin e shumë gjërave që kanë të bëjnë me njerëzit. Kjo do të thotë se ata, me urdhrin e Zotit, i marrin shënimet e shkruara në Levhi Mahfudh  për gjërat që duhet të realizohen (materializohen) gjatë një viti në sferën e rrëskut, ngjarjeve dhe afateve të lindjeve e të vdekjeve. Udhëheqës i tyre, me lejen e Allahut xh.sh. është vetë Xhibrili a.s., i cili në të njëjtën kohë përcjell edhe gjendjen e Ymetit të Muhammedit a.s. për të parë se në çfarë gjendjeje është amaneti që ky, me urdhrin e Allahut xh.sh., ia kishte transmetuar dhe lënë Muhammedit a.s.- Kuranin dhe Islamin, e ky i fundit ia kishte përcjellë ymetit të vet. 

سَلامٌ هِيَ حَتَّى مَطْلَعِ الْفَجْرِ

5. Ajo (natë) është paqe deri në agim të mëngjesit

Mirësitë e kësaj nate janë shumë të mëdha, dhe ato zgjasin prej perëndimit të diellit deri në agimin e mëngjesit të natës së Kadrit. Në këtë natë, posaçërisht djajtë pengohen në çdo mënyrë që të mos shtrijnë dëmin e tyre ndër besimtarët, të cilët ndodhen në ibadet ndaj Allahut xh.sh. Vetë vlera e kësaj nate, bën që djajtë të mos mund të bëjnë dëmin e tyre, sepse kjo natë është natë e mëshirës dhe e mirësisë së madhe. Dhe ajo që Allahu e përcakton në këtë natë, është e tëra mirësi pas mirësie, si shenjë nderimi për zbritjen e fjalës së parë kuranore: Ikreë-Lexo!.



Në cilën natë është Nata e Kadrit?

Se kur bie kjo natë, nuk dihet me saktësi, mirëpo sipas fjalëve të Allahut xh.sh. i Cili thotë: Muaji i Ramazanit (është muaj) në të cilin filloi të zbriste (të shpallej) Kurani (El-Bekare, 185);  dijmë se kjo natë është në njërën prej netve të muajit të madh të Ramazanit, ndërsa i Dërguari i Allahut na ka bërë me dije se kjo natë është në njërën prej netve tek të dhjetënatëshit të fundit të Ramazanit. 

Transmetohet nga Ebu Seid el Huderiu të ketë thënë: Është pyetur i Dërguari i Allahut se në cilën natë bie Nata e Kadrit, e ai është përgjigjur: Kërkojeni atë në dhjetënatëshin e fundit të Ramazanit, kërkojeni atë në netët tek, në natën e njëzetenjëtë, ose të njëzetetretë, ose të njëzetepestë, ose të njëzeteshtatë, ose të njëzetenëntë. 

Megjithatë, numri më i madh i dijetarëve konsiderojnë se kjo natë është nata e njëzeteshtatë e Ramazanit, duke u bazuar në një hadith nga Zirr bin Hubejshi, të cilin e transmetojnë Muslimi dhe Tirmidhiu, i cili ka thënë: I thashë Ubejj bin Kabit: Vëllai yt (në Islam), Abdullah ibn Mesudi, po thotë: Ai që falet gjatë tërë vitit, do ta qëllojë natën e Kadrit, për se Ubejji kishte thënë: Allahu e faltë Ebi Abdurrahmanin (d.m.th. Ibn Mesudin). Ai e di se kjo natë është në dhjetënatëshin e fundit të Ramazanit dhe ajo është nata e njëzeteshtatë, por ai nuk ka dëshiruar që njerëzit të bëhen përtacë gjatë tërë vitit (e të mos falen). Atëherë, thotë Zirri, e pyeta: Në se bazohesh për këtë pohim tëndin kaq bindshëm, e Eba Mundhir (d.m.th. o Ubejj) ?, kurse Ubejji mu përgjigj: Bazohem në shenjën për të cilën na ka lajmëruar i Dërguari i Allahut, se në atë ditë dielli lind i bardhë dhe rrezet e tij nuk janë verbuese (të forta).[7] 

Në lidhje me shenjat e kësaj nate, është edhe ajo se dielli në mëngjesin e saj lind i bardhë, pa rreze të forta, transmeton edhe Ebu Davud Et-Tajalisi nga Ibn Abbasi e ky nga i Dërguari i Allahut të ketë thënë: Është natë e kthjellët (e qetë) dhe e freskët, as e nxehtë e as e ftohtë, në mëngjesin e saj dielli lind i zbehtë në të kuqërremtë

- Se kjo natë mund të jetë e njëzeteshtata, disa dijetarë bazohen në një transmetim nga Ibn Abbasi., i cili në një mendim të tij thotë se kjo sure (kaptinë) përbëhet prej 30 fjalëve, aq sa ka ditë edhe muaji i Ramazanit, kurse fjala e njëzeteshtatë e kësaj sureje është fjala hije-ajo, (aludohet në natën e Kadrit), andaj sipas kësaj do të thotë se kjo natë e Kadrit është në natën e njëzetë e shtatë të Ramazanit..[8]

- Transmetohet se Omeri r.a. një ditë i kishte tubuar ensarët e muhaxhirët dhe i kishte pyetur për natën e Kadrit, se kur bie ajo. Atëherë ai i qe drejtuar Ibn Abbasit që ta thoshte mendimin e vet, e Ibn Abbasi kishte thënë: Numrat më të dashur tek Allahu janë numrat tek, e prej numrave tek më i dashuri është numri shtatë. Pastaj Ibn Abbasi kishte cekur shtatë qiej dhe shtatë toka, shtatë ditët e javës, shtatë katet-greminat e Xhehennemit, shtatë tavafet rreth Qabesë, shtatë etj., dhe nga tërë kjo kishte argumentuar se në dhjetënatëshin e fundit të Ramazanit, Lejletul Kadri mund të jetë në natën e njëzeteshtatë.

- Po ashtu nga Ibn Abbasi transmetohet të ketë thënë se fjala Lejletul Kadr, e cila në këtë sure është përsëritur tri herë, përbëhet prej 9 shkronjash: (ل ي ل ة ا ل ق د ر) dhe, nëse këto shkronja shumëzohen me tri përsëritjet e kësaj fjale në këtë sure, atëherë del numri 27, me se aludohet se kjo natë mund të jetë e njëzeteshtata.[9]

Sidoqoftë, këto janë vetëm disa mendime të Ibn Abbasit dhe të disa dijetarëve, por momentin e vërtetë të kësaj nate, se kur në të vërtetë është ajo, e di më së miri vetëm Allahu xh.sh., i Cili atë e fshehu, për ndonjë urtësi sigurisht të madhe.



Urtësia e fshehjes së kësaj nate nëpër netët e Ramazanit

Dijetarët pa dallim janë të pajtimit se në fshehjen e kësaj nate nëpër netët e Ramazanit qëndron një urtësi e madhe, ashtu siç e la të fshehur Allahu xh.sh. momentin e vdekjes dhe momentin e kataklizmës-Kiametin[10]. E tërë kjo urtësi në fshehjen e kësaj nate nëpër netët e Ramazanit është bërë që besimtari të shtojë ibadetin e tij gjatë tërë kohës, duke kërkuar njëherësh edhe kënaqësinë e Allahut xh.sh. në adhurimin e Tij. Po të ishte kjo natë e caktuar dhe e ditur saktësisht, ndoshta njerëzit do të përpiqeshin të bënin ibadet vetëm në këtë natë, dhe pastaj në netët e tjera apo gjatë tërë vititi të mos kujdeseshin për namazin dhe adhurimin e tyre aq shumë, me se do të humbte baraspeshimi i arsyes në ibadete. 



Porosia e kësaj sureje:

- Në këtë natë filloi shpallja, d.t.th. filloi ti zbriste Kurani Muhammedit a.s., me se filloi etapa e fundit e revelatës hyjnore që në vazhdimësi Allahu xh.sh. i zbriti së pari Ademit a.s. e pastaj me radhë të gjithë të dërguarve të tjerë, përderisa nuk e përmbylli atë me vulën e profetisë- Muhammedin a.s.

- Nata e Kadrit është një natë e madhe dhe e vlefshme. Vlefshmëria e saj është përcaktuar nga vetë Allahu xh.sh., i Cili thotë se kjo natë është më e vlefshme se një mijë muaj. Vlerësimi i kësaj nate me një mijë muaj, nga komentatorët si Muxhahidi dhe Taberiu, është komentuar se është natë më e vlefshme se sa një mijë muaj në të cilët nuk ka një natë të tillë si kjo e Kadrit.

- Në këtë natë të mëshirës zbresin melaiket në numër të madh, po të panjohur për ne, e këtë natë e bën më madhështore edhe zbritja e melaikeve të mëdha me Xhibrilin a.s., në krye, të cilët përcjellin besimtarët në adhurimin e tyre deri në agimin e mëngjesit të kësaj nate.

- Kjo natë është paqe dhe shpëtim për të gjithë ata që pendohen dhe kthehen të përulur para Allahut xh.sh., duke e adhuruar Atë dhe duke i kryer detyrimet ndaj Tij. Ai që e gjallëron këtë natë me namaz dhe ibadet të sinqertë, atij do ti falen të gjitha gabimet e vogla të bëra më përpara, me kusht që pendimi të jetë i sinqertë.

- Në këtë natë është mirë të falim sa më shumë namaz, të lexojmë Kuran dhe të bëjmë dua, e njëra prej duave më të mëdha në këtë natë është ajo që ia pati mësuar i Dërguari i Allahut Ajshes r.a., kur ajo e pyeti se çfarë të lutej në këtë natë nëse e arrinte?, e ai i tha: Thuaj: Allahumme inneke  afuvvun kerimun, tuhibbul afve faëfu anni- O Allah, Ti je Falës fisnik, e do faljen prandaj më fal mua[11]



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] Imam Shevkaniu, Fethul Kadiir vëll.V, fq. 472

[2] El Vahidi en-Nisaburi Esbabu-n-Nuzul, fq.258, Bejrut, pa vit botimi; Shih edhe: Muhammed Ali Sabuni Safvetu-t-Tefasiir, pjesa 20, fq. 584

[3] Vehbete ez-Zuhajli Et-Tefsirul Munir, fq. 330

[4] Hutab el Xhumuati vel idejn m fq. 348. Kajro, 1986.

[5] Transmetojnë Imam Ahmedi dhe Nesaiu

[6] Transmeton Buhariu dhe të tjerët

[7] Transmetojnë Muslimi dhe Tirmidhiu, Hadithi është i kategorisë Hasen sahih.

[8] El Kadi el Bejdavi, Envaru-t-tenzil ve esraru-t-tevil, vëll. IX ,fq. 306, Konstantinopojë-(Stamboll), 1303 hixhrij 

[9] Imam Fahruddin er-Rraziu, Et-Tefsirul Kebiir, vëll. XXXII, fq. 30.

[10] Vehbete ez-Zuhajli Et-Tefsirul Munir, fq. 338



[11] Transmeton Tirmidhiu

----------


## Klevis2000

*Komentimi i kaptinës  El-Maun*



أَرَأَيْتَ الَّذِي يُكَذِّبُ بِالدِّين ِ(1) فَذَلِكَ الَّذِي يَدُعُّ الْيَتِيم َ(2) وَلَا يَحُضُّ عَلَى طَعَامِ الْمِسْكِين ِ(3) فَوَيْلٌ لِلْمُصَلِّين َ(4) الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنْ صَلَاتِهِمْ سَاهُونَ (5) الَّذِينَ هُمْ يُرَاءُونَ (6) وَيَمْنَعُونَ الْمَاعُون َ(7)



1. A e njeh atë që përgënjeshtron (mohon) Llogarinë (e Ditës së Gjykimit)?

2. E pra (dije se) ai është, që (me vrazhdësi) e dëbon jetimin

3. dhe nuk nxit (të tjerët) për ta ushqyer të varfrin.

4. Pra, mjerë për ata falës, 

5. të cilët janë të shkujdesur (të harrueshëm), për namazin e tyre,

6. e që shtiren (sa për sy e faqe para botës),

7. dhe nuk japin ndihmë rasti (apo hua as gjërat më të nevojshme jetësore)!

                                                                                                                                                    (El-Maun, 1-7)



Kaptina El-Maun është kaptinë mekase-medinase, ka gjithsej 7 ajete dhe ka zbritur pas kaptinës Et-Tekathur. 

Kjo kaptinë konsiderohet mekase sipas mendimit të Ataut, Xhabirit, dhe të Ibn Abbasit, nga i cili transmeton Ibn Merdevije të ketë thënë se kaptina E re-ejte ledhi jukedh-dhibu bi-d-din , ka zbritur në Mekë. Të njëjtin transmetim Ibn Merdevije e transmeton edhe nga Ibn Zubejri[1], kurse Katadeja dhe të tjerët janë të mendimit se kjo kaptinë ka zbritur në Medinë[2]. 

Mirëpo, sa i përket faktit nëse kjo sure është mekase a medinase, Hibetullahu[3] dhe Sejjid Kutbi[4] konsiderojnë se tri ajetet e para të kësaj kaptine kanë zbritur në Mekë, kurse katër të fundit në Medinë, dhe ky është mendimi më i saktë, do të thotë kaptina si tërësi konsiderohet kaptinë mekaso-medinase. Të njëjtin mendim e shpreh edhe mufessiri bashkëkohor, Ebu Bekr el Xhezairij.[5], mendimin e të cilëve e përkrahim edhe ne.



Emërtimi i kësaj kaptine
Kjo kaptinë në mesin e komentatorëve të Kuranit njihet me disa emra: El Maun, Ed-Din dhe El-Jetim.

Është quajtur El-Maun, sepse në fund të kësaj kaptine, Allahu xh.sh. kërcënon ata që nuk japin madje as si hua gjësendin më të vogël për fqinjin e vet nevojtar. Kjo nga dijetarët konsiderohet si huazim i disa gjërave elementare, si kripa, mielli, pastaj kova për nxjerrjen e ujit, mjetet për mbjelljen dhe lëvrimin e tokës, huazimi i sopatës, i gjilpërës, i penjve etj.

Ndërsa është quajtur me emrin Ed-Din, për arsye se qysh në ajetin e parë flitet për atë që mohon dhe përgënjeshtron llogarinë në Ahiret-shpërblimin ose ndëshkimin.[6]

Kurse me emrin El-Jetim është quajtur, sepse në ajetin e dytë flitet për sjelljen e vrazhdtë dhe plot arrogancë të mekasve ndaj jetimëve në përgjithësi.



Shkaku i zbritjes së kësaj kaptine
Sipas Ibn Abbasit, ajeti i parë i kësaj kaptine ka zbritur për As bin Vail es-Sehmiun. Es-Suddiu mendon se ky ajet ka zbritur për Velid bin Mugiren, kurse Ibn Xhurejxhi pohon se kjo kaptinë ka zbritur për Ebu Sufjan bin Harbiun[7].

Në anën tjetër, është cekur se tri ajetet e para të kaptinës që konsiderohen ajete mekase, kanë zbritur për As bin Vail es-Sehmiun, kurse katër ajetet e fundit, që konsiderohen ajete medinase , kanë zbritur për hipokritin Abdullah ibn Ebi Selul.[8]



Lidhmëria e kësaj kaptine me atë paraprake Kurejsh
Në mes kaptinës El-Maun dhe asaj paraprake Kurejsh, ekziston një lidhmëri e fortë në mes ajeteve.

Ndër të tjera, Imam Sujutiu përmend lidhmërinë kuptimore në mes ajetit të 4-t të kaptinës Kurejsh: El-Ledhi atamehum min xhuin-i Cili i ushqeu kur ishin në skamje-uri, me ajetin e 3-të të kaptinës El-Maun: Ve la jehuddu ala ta-amil miskin- dhe nuk nxit (të tjerët) për ta ushqyer të varfrin, kurse një lidhmëri po ashtu shumë e logjikshme, sipas tij, është ndërmjet ajetit të 3-të të kaptinës Kurejsh: Fel-jabuduu rabbe hadhel bejt- atëherë pra, le ta adhurojnë (vetëm) Zotin e kësaj Shtëpie (Qabesë), me ajetin e 5-të të kaptinës El-Maun :El ledhine hum an salatihim sahun- të cilët janë të shkujdesur (të harrueshëm), për namazin e tyre, në të cilin ajet u tërhiqet vërejtja atyre që nuk e falin namazin në kohën e vet të caktuar[9], dhe e vonojnë atë pa ndonjë arsye, po edhe që, kur e falin namazin, nuk e falin për Zotin, por vetëm shtiren sa për sy e faqe. Ky grup njerëzish janë vetë hipokritët, vendi i të cilëve do të jetë shkalla më e ulët në Xhehennem.



Koment: 

أَرَأَيْتَ الَّذِي يُكَذِّبُ بِالدِّين ِ
1. A e njeh atë që përgënjeshtron (mohon) Llogarinë (e Ditës së Gjykimit)?

Kjo kaptinë përmban disa elemente edukuese, lidhur me sjelljet ndërnjerëzore.

Nuk është aspak e rastit që Allahu xh.sh. në fillim të kësaj kaptine i drejtohet Muhamedit a.s. me këto fjalë: A e njeh atë që përgënjeshtron (mohon) Llogarinë (e Ditës së Gjykimit)?, sepse i Plotfuqishmi dëshiron të vërë në dijeni të dërguarin e Tij për cilësitë e pabesimtarëve po edhe të hipokritëve-dyfytyrëshve, të atyre që nuk besojnë në Ditën e Llogarisë (të shpërblimit a të ndëshkimit), të cilët nuk besojnë fare as në ringjalljen dhe ballafaqimin me veprat e tyre të shëmtuara. 

Fjala E re-ejte ka kuptimin: a e dite, a e njohte, a e vërejte ose a u informove për realitetin e shëmtuar të atij që përgënjeshtron çështjen e Llogarisë? 

Kurse fjala Din në Kuran ka ardhur me disa kuptime. P.sh. ka ardhur me kuptimin për fenë si p.sh. La ikrahe fi-d-din-Në fe nuk ka dhunë, (El-Bekare, 256), kurse me kuptim të drejtpërdrejtë për Islamin ka ardhur në ajetin 33 të kaptinës Et-Tevbe: huve ledhi ersele resulehu bil huda ve dinil hakki-Ai (Allahu) është që dërgoi të dërguarin e Tij me udhëzim të drejtë dhe fe të vërtetë, ose në kaptinën Er-Rrum, 30: dhalike-d-dinul kajjimu-Kjo është feja e drejtë.

Ndërsa fjala Din në ajetin e parë të kësaj kaptine nënkupton shpërblimin apo ndëshkimin në Ahiret për veprat e bëra në këtë botë. Shembull të tillë kur fjala din përmban kuptimin e shpërblimit apo të ndëshkimit, kemi në suren Edh-Dharijat, 5-6: Inne ma tuadune lesadik ve inne-d-diine levakiw-Ska dyshim se ajo që u premtohet, është e vërtetë e sigurt, dhe se ndëshkimi (gjykimi për vepra) do të ndodhë patjetër. Në këtë ajet shohim kërcënimin e hapur të Allahut xh.sh. ndaj idhujtarëve duke thënë se ajo që po mohoni në lidhje me shpërblimin apo ndëshkimin në Ahiret, është realitet që gjithsesi do të ndodhë. 

Shembull tjetër ku fjala din ka ardhur po ashtu me kuptimin e shpërblimit a ndëshkimit në Ahiret, kemi edhe ajetin e 9-të në kaptinën El Infitar: kel-la bel tukedh-dhibune bi-d-din-Jo, nuk është ashtu. Ju përgënjeshtroni ditën e përgjegjësisë.[10]

Është e pakontestueshme se besimtari i vërtetë që beson me bindje në njëshmërinë e Allahut xh.sh., në melaiket e Allahut, në librat e shenjtë dhe në pejgamberët e Zotit, po ashtu bindshëm beson edhe në shpërblimin a ndëshkimin e Ditës së Gjykimit. Madje, në lidhje me këtë, mund të themi se Allahu xh.sh. në shumë vende në Kuran ka bashkuar besimin në Allahun dhe besimin në Ditën e Gjykimit (të Llogarisë) do të thotë të shpërblimit a të ndëshkimit, si p.sh. në kaptinën El Bekare, 232: Me këtë këshillohet ai që prej jush e beson Allahun dhe botën tjetër, kjo është më e dobishme për ju dhe më e pastër

Ska dyshim që besimi në Ditën e Gjykimit luan një rol të madh në edukimin e njeriut, sepse e shtyn të besojë në diçka sekrete, të fshehtë, dhe e afron tek Allahu xh.sh., meqenëse është i bindur se një ditë do të dalë para Tij për ta marrë shpërblimin apo ndëshkimin e merituar. Dhe, meqenëse dalja para Allahut është e pashmangshme, atëherë secili duhet të përpiqet të dalë faqebardhë para Tij, e ti shmanget ndëshkimit të ashpër të zjarrit të Xhehennemit.

Gjatë shpjegimit të shkakut të zbritjes së tri ajeteve të para, thamë se ato kanë zbritur për As bin Vail es-Sehmiun ose për Velid bin Mugiren, dhe sipas një versioni tjetër, për Ebu Sufjan el Harbiun, të cilët që të tre ishin prej mushrikëve më të ashpër dhe më të vrazhdtë në sjelljet e tyre ndaj jetimëve dhe shtresës së varfër. Po a thua cilat janë veprat e shëmtuara të atij që përgënjeshtron Ditën e Gjykimit?!

Allahu xh.sh. na e jep përgjigjen më të mirë kur në ajetin e dytë të kësaj sureje thotë:



فَذَلِكَ الَّذِي يَدُعُّ الْيَتِيم َ

2. E pra (dije se) ai është, që (me vrazhdësi) e dëbon jetimin,

Do të thotë, nëse o Muhammed, dëshiron vërtet, të dish se cili është ai njeri i lig i cili përgënjeshtron Ditën e Llogarisë e të përgjegjësisë, pra dije se ai njeri është ai që e dëbon ashpër jetimin. Është një faqezi, siç shprehet dijetari i madh shqiptar Hfz. Ali Korça, i cili, kur e përkthen dhe komenton këtë ajet, thotë: Asht ajy faqezi qi jetimin e ngratë e çpor, i çfryn dhe e dëbon?![11]

Islami i kushtoi kujdes të veçantë një shtrese të përbuzur e të nënçmuar nga shumica e njerëzve në kohën e zbritjes së Kuranit. Sidomos, me theksim të veçantë, dalloi dy kategori: jetimin dhe të varfrin. Çrrënjosja e këtyre dukurive negative nga popullata mekase, ishte një ndër prioritetet e para, natyrisht, pas besimit në Allahun xh.sh..

Nëse do ti vështronim gjërat nga një kënd human, do të pyesnim: A thua çfaj kishte jetimi i shkretë që të përbuzej e të nënçmohej nga idhujtarët injorantë mekas?! Çfaj mund të kishte një fëmijë i shkretë që nuk e ndjeu ngrohtësinë e gjirit familjar e që nuk u rrit me përkëdhelje prindërore?! Vallë, si mund të ketë zemra kaq të ashpra që të mos ndiejnë aspak dhembshuri ndaj jetimit, ndaj kësaj krijese të dëlirë e të pafajshme për të cilën Vetë Allahu xh.sh. e urdhëron të Dërguarin e Tij, e nëpwrmjet tij edhe tërë ymetin që të mos sillemi me ashpërsi, kur thotë: Pra, mos e përçmo (poshtëro) jetimin! (Ed-Duha;9).

Kurani famëlartë në shumë vende thërret për përkujdesje të vazhdueshme ndaj jetimit, për edukimin e tij dhe furnizimin e tij derisa të arrijë moshën e pjekurisë dhe të jetë i gatshëm të ballafaqohet me jetën dhe vështirësitë e saj.

Nëse hyjmë në kopshtin e fjalëve të Resulullahut s.a.v.s., do të gjejmë shumë hadithe të cilat rekomandojnë të sillemi butë e me mëshirë ndaj jetimit, të mos jemi zemërgurë e të vrazhdë ndaj tij. Ja se çfjalë të Muhammedit a.s. kanë regjistruar koleksionet e mëdha të Hadithit:

Kur qan jetimi (nga ndonjë padrejtësi që i është bërë), nga vaji i tij (i përmallshëm) dridhet Arshi i Mëshiruesit, dhe në atë moment Allahu i Gjithëmëshirshëm i pyet melaiket: Kush është ai që e ka bërë të qajë këtë jetim, babanë e të cilit e ka mbuluar dheu? Melaiket thonë: O Zoti ynë, vetëm Ti e di këtë gjë, dhe atëherë Allahu xh.sh. u drejtohet prapë melaikeve: Dëshmoni, o ju engjëjt e Mi, se ai që e ndal dhe qetëson vajin e këtij jetimi dhe e bën të gëzueshëm, Unë atë njeri do ta kënaq në Ditën e Kiametit (Llogarisë).

Ka edhe shumë hadithe të tjera që flasin për përkujdesjen ndaj jetimit dhe për shpërblimin tek Allahu për një gjest të tillë human e njerëzor si: -Shtëpia më e dashur tek Allahu është ajo shtëpi në gjirin e së cilës jetimi është i respektuar e i fisnikëruar, pastaj,

-Ai që afron pranë një jetim dhe përkujdeset për furnizimin e tij, kjo do të jetë perde shpëtimtare nga zjarri në Ditën e Gjykimit, dhe atij që i lëmon flokët jetimit nga dhembshuria për të, për çdo fije flokut të prekur prej tij, do ti shënohet  nga një mirësi.[12]

Kurse, sa i përket atij që e keqpërdor pasurinë e jetimit, atë Allahu xh.sh. e ka kërcënuar me ndëshkim të rreptë në zjarrin e Xhehennemit, kur në Kuran thotë: Ata që e hanë pa të drejtë pasurinë e jetimëve, në të vërtetë ata hanë atë që mbush barkun e tyre zjarr dhe do të futen në skëterrën e Xhehennemit (En- Nisaë, 10)

Ndoshta dikush mund të pyesë, përse Allahu  xh.sh.dhe i Dërguari i Tij i dhanë kaq rëndësi çështjes së jetimit? E vetmja përgjigje do të ishte se përkujdesi dhe dhembsuria ndaj jetimit në zemrat e njerëzve do të duhej të zgjonte ndjenjën e mëshirës dhe të butësisë, virtyte këto që duhet ta stolisin çdo besimtar të devotshëm.

Në anën tjetër, ishte urtësia e madhe e Allahut xh.sh., i Cili përcaktoi që revelatën e fundit hyjnore tia besonte një jetimi që madje as nuk e takoi fare babanë dhe shumë shkurt e ndjeu ngrohtësinë e kraharorit të nënës- Muhammedit a.s., emrin dhe namin e të cilit e ngriti mbi tërë njerëzimin.



وَلَا يَحُضُّ عَلَى طَعَامِ الْمِسْكِين

3. dhe nuk nxit (të tjerët) për ta ushqyer të varfrin.

Ajeti i tretë i kësaj kaptine fillon me fjalët për trajtimin e keq edhe të të mjerit-të ngratit nga ana e idhujtarëve.

Me termin miskin në gjuhën arabe nënkuptohet njeriu i cili nuk posedon as më të voglën gjë, madje konsiderohet një gradë më i ulët se fekiri-i varfri.

Porosia kuranore në këtë ajet është nxitja për ti dalë në ndihmë atij që nuk ka, atij që ka nevojë për ta ngjallur shpirtin me një kafshatë buke, sepse ai që refuzon të bëjë një gjë të tillë, ai vërtet së pari nuk ka iman më zemër. I tilli është mohues, në këtë rast jo vetëm i Zotit, por mohues dhe mosmirënjohës ndaj të mirave të shumta që Allahu ia dha në posedim atij. 

Mu duke u nisur nga këto parime të larta e fisnike Allahu xh.sh. e porosit dhe e urdhëron të Dërguarin e Tij: As lypësin mos e përzër!, (Ed-Duha, 10), sepse kujdesi ndaj të varfërve simbolizon tërësinë e moralit njerëzor, moral me të cilin Allahu xh.sh. e pajisi Muhammedin a.s., që të ishte shembull dhe ideal për mbarë njerëzimin.

Pasuria që posedon njeriu në këtë botë, është thjesht një mundësi që Allahu ia ka dhënë atij dhe një amanet afatshkurtër. Madje i Lartmadhërishmi e ka mësuar njeriun-besimtarin se si dhe ku duhet ta shpenzojë këtë pasuri. A nuk thotë Allahu xh.sh. Dhe jepnu (atyre që kanë nevojë) nga pasuria që ju ka dhënë Allahu juve (En-Nur, 33).

Mu për këtë arsye Allahu xh.sh. e ka bërë obligim zekatin, i cili është detyrim bazë në Islam, madje edhe prej vetë kushteve të Islamit, sepse nga përqindja e zekatit, përfitojnë të gjithë; të varfrit, të mjerët, udhëtarët, të zënët rob, dhe shteti islam për të mirën e përgjithshme.

Ja se si i përshkruan Allahu xh.sh. besimtarët e devotshëm me fjalët: Të cilët janë të rregullt në faljen e namazit të tyre, dhe ata që nga pasuria e vet kanë ndarë një pjesë të caktuar për lypësin dhe për nevojtarin që nuk lyp  (El-Mearixh, 23-25)

Besimtari i vërtetë duhet të dijë të çmojë vlerën e dhuntive të Allahut, dhe ta falënderojë Atë pa ndërprerë, sepse nëse jemi mirënjohës, Allahu edhe më do të na i shtojë të mirat e Tij. A nuk thotë i Lartmadhërishmi: Nëse jeni falënderues, do tjua shtoj edhe më të mirat (Ibrahim; 7) Por, që të arrihet në këtë shkallë të devotshmërisë, na mëson më së miri ky ajet kuranor: Kurrë nuk do ta arrini sinqeritetin e plotë me besim (as kënaqësinë e lumtur në Xhennet), derisa të mos jepni më të dashurën e pasurisë suaj. (Ali Imran, 92)

Përkundrazi, nëse ne bëhemi dorështrënguar, të ashpër dhe dëbojmë çdo nevojtar, që vërtet e ka gjendjen të vështirë, atëherë kemi merituar ndëshkimin e Allahut në botën tjetër.

Ja se çfarë dënimi i pret njerëzit e tillë në Ahiret, do të thotë ata që nuk ushqejnë të varfrit:

(U thuhet kujdestarëve të Xhehennemit): Kapeni atë, vërini prangat!, pastaj atë futeni në Xhehennem, mandej lidheni me një zinxhir të gjatë shtatëdhjetë kutë, sepse ai nuk ishte prej atyre që besuan Allahun e Madhëruar, dhe nuk nxiste për ti ushqyer të varfrit. (El Hakkah, 30-34)



فَوَيْلٌ لِلْمُصَلِّين َ(4) الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنْ صَلَاتِهِمْ سَاهُونَ (5) الَّذِينَ هُمْ يُرَاءُونَ

4. Pra, mjerë për ata falës, 

5. të cilët janë të shkujdesur (të harrueshëm), për namazin e tyre,

6. e që shtiren (sa për sy e faqe para botës),

Tash jemi në pjesën e dytë të kaptinës El-Maun, e cila është zbritje medinase, ashtu siç theksuam në fillim, sepse në këto ajete shtrohet çështja e munafikëve, dyfytyrëshve, të cilët nuk ishin të njohur dhe as që ekzistonin në periudhën mekase.

Pas shpërnguljes së Muhammedit a.s., nuk ishin të gjithë nga medinasit që e mirëpritën ardhjen e tij në Medinë, por, meqenëse shumica ishin që vërtet e dëshiruan ardhjen e Resulullahut, edhe kjo pakicë u detyrua, të paktën formalisht, sa për sy e faqe, ti bashkohej shumicës. Këta në të vërtetë ishin pabesimtarë, të cilët në zemrat e tyre fshihnin kufrin, kurse me gojët e tyre shprehnin Imanin. Kjo punë e tyre natyrisht që nuk mund të kalonte pa u vërejtur nga Resulullahu, të cilin e lajmëronte Allahu xh.sh. për lëvizjet dhe fjalët e tyre. Madje, për ta ka zbritur edhe një kaptinë e tërë, e quajtur El Munafikun, në të cilën janë denoncuar të gjitha veprimet e tyre të shëmtuara. Në krye të tyre ishte kush tjetër pos munafikut Abdullah ibn Selul, i cili për asnjë moment nuk pushoi së agjituari fshehtas kundër Resulullahut s.a.v.s.. Ai me disa nga bashkëmendimtarët e tij u tërhoq nga lufta e Uhudit, pastaj nga lufta e Tebukut dhe gjithnjë bënte intriga e komplote në bashkëpunim me hebrenjtë e Medinës.

Sipas dijetarëve mendjendritur islamë, munafikët janë shumë më të rrezikshëm e më të dëmshëm se pabesimtarët, sepse me pabesimtarët të paktën e di se me kë ke punë, kurse munafikët mund të jenë pjesëtarë të Islamit formalisht e fshehurazi të bëjnë intriga e komplote kundër interesave të shoqërisë islame. Dhe mu për këtë arsye, Allahu xh. sh. të tillët i ka kërcënuar me ndëshkim të përhershënm në zjarrin e Xhehennemit, kur thotë: Ska dyshim, munafikët (hipokritët) do të jenë në shtresën më të ulët (në fund) të zjarrit. (En-Nisaë, 145). Do të thotë, hipokritët do të jenë në shkallë më të ulët se pabesimtarët në skëterrat e Xhehennemit, për shkak të hipokrizisë së tyre.

Ajeti në fjalë : Pra, mjerë për ata falës, në dëfton për gjendjen e munafikëve, të cilët kur falen, shtiren dhe falen vetëm formalisht. Këtë e bëjnë vetëm për të mos u dalluar dhe diktuar nga të tjerët. Këta janë të pavëmendshëm dhe të shkujdesur për namazet e tyre; kur janë vetëm nuk e falin atë, ndërsa, kur janë në shoqëri të muslimanëve, u bashkohen atyre, ani pse pa dëshirë dhe duke u tërhequr zvarrë nga përtesa.



الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنْ صَلَاتِهِمْ سَاهُونَ
5. të cilët janë të shkujdesur (të harrueshëm), për namazin e tyre 

Për këtë ajet, Ibn Abbasi kanë thënë: Falënderimi i qoftë Allahut i Cili ka thënë janë të shkujdesur (të harrueshëm), për namazin e tyre e nuk ka thënë në namazin e tyre, sepse habitja, apo tretja në mendime gjatë namazit është diçka e pashmangshme për çdo njeri, por këtu fjala është për namazin e munafikut, të cilin ai nuk e fal me kohë, dhe madje e lë krejt nëse nuk e ka dikë pranë që ta shohë, e kjo shfaqet sheshazi në ajetin vijues:



الَّذِينَ هُمْ يُرَاءُونَ
6. e që shtiren (sa për sy e faqe para botës),

Këtu Allahu xh.sh. na bën me dije se të tillët, edhe kur falen, këtë e bëjnë vetëm në sytë e botës, ndërsa në brendi nuk e përjetojnë një gjë të tillë.

Ibn Abbasi citohet të ketë thënë: Këta falës që nuk u kushtojnë kujdes namazeve të tyre që ti falin me kohë, duke harruar, janë munafikët që e lënë namazin kur janë vetëm, ndërsa e falin kur janë në shoqëri të ndonjë muslimani. Ata, edhe nëse e falin atë namaz, nuk shpresojnë ndonjë shpërblim për atë namaz, kurse nëse e lënë, nuk mërziten aspak nëse do të dënohen. 

Këta përpiqen të mashtrojnë me këtë veprim Allahun xh.sh. dhe njerëzit përreth, por Allahu ua zbulon dredhitë dhe qëllimet e tyre të vërteta, kur për ta thotë:

Munafikët përpiqen të mashtrojnë Allahun (duke u paraqitur rrejshëm si besimtarë), por Allahu mbizotëron dinakëritë e tyre. Ata edhe kur falen, falen me përtaci dhe vetëm shtiren para syve të njerëzve dhe fare pak e përmendin Allahun (En-Nisaë, 142)

Shtirja  Rriaja, është të vepruarit e një veprimi sa për sy e faqe para njerëzve, kurse Allahu e don vetëm atë veprim me të cilin synohet kënaqësia e Tij në atë që ka urdhëruar e jo në atë që ka ndaluar.[13]

Ska dyshim që një prej rrugëve të përfitimit të kënaqësisë së Krijuesit është të dalurit në ndihmë jetimëve, të varfërve dhe përmbushja e ndonjë prej nevojave të tyre elementare. Për këtë arsye ai që urren dhe përçmon jetimin e të varfrin dhe është dorështrënguar, Allahu xh.sh. atë e ka radhitur në radhët e përgënjeshtruesve të llogarisë së Ahiretit. Ata me këtë gjest të tyre të ulët, vërtet  merituan hidhërimin e Krijuesit. Të tillët u falën apo nuk u falën, namazi i tyre nuk u bën kurrfarë dobie, dhe përfundimisht nuk i nxjerr dot nga radhët e mohuesve të llogarisë së Ahiretit. Këta njerëz dyfytyrësh, po të besonin sinqerisht llogarinë, do ta kuptonin se namazi i tyre është përulje ndaj Atij që i krijoi, të Cilit nuk lejohet ti përshkruhet shok-rival në madhërinë e Tij, dhe i Cili përcaktoi që të pasurit dhe të fuqishmit duhet të jenë të mëshirshëm dhe të drejtë ndaj të dobtëve e të pafuqishmëve. Pra, ai, që namazi i tij nuk ia përkujton këto parime sublime të kodeksit njerëzor, konsiderohet gënjeshtar, mohues dhe munafik, prandaj edhe pason kërcënimi hyjnor ndaj këtyre hipokritëve të shëmtuar: Pra, mjerë për ata falës, të cilët janë të shkujdesur (të harrueshëm), për namazin e tyre, e që shtiren (sa për sy e faqe para botës). [14]

Dhe në fund, Allahu xh.sh. në Kuran i krahason për nga ndëshkimi munafikët me pabesimtarët, kur thotë: Allahu do ti tubojë hipokritët dhe pabesimtarët që të gjithë në Xhehennem (En-Nisaë, 140).



وَيَمْنَعُونَ الْمَاعُون
7. dhe nuk japin ndihmë rasti (apo hua, as gjërat më të nevojshme jetësore)!

Cilësitë e ndyta të hipokritëve, që janë padyshim kategoria më e ndyrë dhe më e urrejtur e njerëzve, Allahu xh.sh. në këtë kaptinë i përmbledh me fjalët: dhe nuk japin ndihmë rasti (apo hua, as gjërat më të nevojshme jetësore)!

Kjo do të thotë se në zemrat e tyre nuk zë vend Imani, se në zemrat e tyre nuk ka vend as për mëshirë, as ndihmë për të varfrin e as për jetimin, madje as për fqinjin më të afërt, i cili mbase ndonjëherë mund të ketë nevojë për të huazuar ndonjë prej gjërave elementare.

Fjala El Maun në fund të kësaj kaptine, sipas Ebu Bekrit, Aliut, Ibn Abbasit, Ibn Umerit, Hasanit, Seid bin Xhubejrit, Ikrimes, Dahhakut dhe Katades, nënkupton zekatin, sepse Allahu xh.sh. e ka përmendur atë pas përmendjes së namazit  të munafikëve.[15]

Kurse sipas shumicës dërrmuese të komentatorëve, kjo fjalë ka për qëllim ndihmesën, çdo zgjatje dore së ndihmës për atë që kërkon diçka nga ti. Këto gjëra elementare mund të jenë siç kemi theksuar: sita për miell, gjilpëra, penjtë, mjete të lëvrimit, sëpata, shati apo dhënia e ujit, kripa ose zjarri. Për këto tri elemente të fundit kemi edhe një hadith nga Resulullahu s.a.v.s, të cilin e transmeton Aisheja r.a., e cila thotë: E pyeta të Dërguarin e Allahut: Çka nuk bën të mos japim nëse dikush prej fqinjëve kërkon ndihmë? Ai mu përgjigj: Oj Aishe. Ai që i jep dikujt zjarrin, është sikur të kishte dhënë sadaka tërë atë që është zier  (pjekur) me atë zjarr, kush i jep kripën, është njësoj sikur të kishte dhënë sadaka tërë atë që është kriposur me të, dhe kush i jep ujin nëse ndihet mungesa e tij, është sikur të kishte ngjallur (shpëtuar) një njeri e kush ngjall (shpëton) një njeri, është sikur të kishte ngjallur (shpëtuar) tërë njerëzimin

Ja pra se çfarë ka porositur i Dërguari i Allahut në lidhje me ndihmën reciproke, në mënyrë që zemrat e njerëzve të mos vdesin nga koprracia, sepse çdo kujt, në ndonjë moment të caktuar gjatë jetës, do ti nevojitet ndihma e tjetrit, pa marrë parasysh dallimet dhe divergjencat klasore.

Transmeton Nesaiu dhe të tjerë nga Abdullah ibn Mesudi të ketë thënë: Çdo mirësi e bërë konsiderohet sadaka, kurse në kohën e Resulullahut s.a.v.s. me fjalën el-maun nënkuptonim huazimin e kovës për nxjerrien e ujit.[16]

Ajeti: dhe nuk japin ndihmë rasti (apo hua as gjërat më të nevojshme jetësore)!

flet qartë për koprracinë e munafikëve, të cilët nuk janë në gjendje tu ofrojnë njerëzve as shërbimet më të vogla. Këtë e bëjnë, sepse në zemrat e tyre ka humbur arsyeja dhe ata nuk dinë se çështë kënaqësia e besimit, i cili i afron njerëzit dhe zemrat e tyre. Në lidhje me këtë Muhammedi a.s. thotë: Asnjëherë nuk mund të bashkohen në trupin e njeriut pluhuri i ngritur nga luftimi në rrugën e Allahut me tymin e zjarrit të Xhehennemit, ashtu siç nuk mund të bashkohen kurrë në një zemër koprracia dhe Imani.

Sidoqoftë, Allahu xh.sh. më së miri e di qëllimin e këtij ajeti



Porosia e kësaj sureje: 

- Dita e Gjykimit dhe e Llogarisë është e pashmangshme, dhe një realitet që do të ndodhë, sepse është një prej kushteve bazë të Imanit-besimit.

- Ai që nuk beson në ndodhinë e kësaj dite, është pabesimtar - i dalë nga feja islame

- Kërcënim i hapur hyjnor ndaj atyre që përbuzin jetimin dhe të varfrin, sepse Islami shumë qartë përcaktoi të drejtat e tyre në Sheriatin e pastër . Duke u nisur nga këto premisa mund të konkludojmë se: Islami ishte dhe mbeti sistem i përkryer i jetës praktike të njeriut në të gjitha aspektet, sistem i cili ofron bindshëm koncept të pazëvendësueshëm mbarënjerëzor.

- Islami në qenësinë e tij është aq autentik dhe aq thellë i rrënjosur në shpirtin njerëzor, saqë të gjitha tentimet për zhvleftësimin e tij janë të gjykuara të dështojnë. I vetmi Islami është në gjendje  që njerëzimit ti ofrojë  sistemin e përkryer që të harmonizojë dhe të rregullojë veprimet e tij drejt progresit material dhe pretendimeve të tij shpirtërore.

- Njëra ndër porositë më domethënëse të kësaj sureje është se nëpërmjet ajeteve të saj thirren  të gjithë njerëzit për mirësi, për vlera të përgjithshme të moralit dhe për luftë kundër çdo të keqeje e deviijimi. Qëllimi final i kësaj porosie është çrrënjosja e veseve të këqija nga një shoqëri dhe edukimi i shpirtit me vlera të larta të moralit. Ata që i përgjigjen kësaj thirrjeje, janë të shpëtuar, kurse ata që refuzojnë, do të jenë të mjerë dhe të larguar nga mëshira e Allahut xh.sh..

- Kërcënim i hapët për dyfytyrëshit, të cilët  nuk u kushtojnë vëmendje namazeve të tyre për ti falur në kohën e caktuar, të cilët edhe nëse falen, ata vetëm shtiren se janë duke u falur,

- Mosdhënia qoftë edhe si hua apo ndihmë rasti e disa gjërave më të nevojshme kur dikush i kërkon prej dikujt, është cilësi e hipokritit. Ne kur analizojmë fjalët e Resulullahut s.a.v.s. se: Ai që nuk interesohet për çështjet e muslimanëve (por qëndron indiferent), nuk është nga radhët e muslimanëve, shohim se mosdalja në ndihmë dikujt që të kërkon diçka, është edhe më e rëndë se mosinteresimi për çështjet e muslimanëve, kudo qofshin ata.

- Feja Islame nuk njeh as nuk pranon besim formal, i cili nuk shoqërohet edhe me vepra konkrete e të sinqerta[17], dhe mu për këtë arsye, munafikët do të jenë përgjithmonë në zjarr të Xhehennemit.

- Pabesimtarët janë cilësuar në këtë sure me këto cilësi:

1. Nuk besojnë në ringjalljen dhe në shpërblimin a ndëshkimin e botës tjetër

2. Janë të vrazhdë në sjellje ndaj jetimit

3. Janë koprracë dhe të pamëshirshëm ndaj lypësit-të varfrit, 

kurse munafikët janë cilësuar me këto cilësi:

1. E lënë namazin dhe janë të pavëmendshëm që atë ta falin në kohën e caktuar

2. Kur falen, vetëm shtiren dhe me namazin e tyre nuk synojnë kënaqësinë e Allahut

3. Nuk japin zekatin e as që ofrojnë ndonjë ndihmë, qoftë edhe si hua, kur dikush kërkon diçka prej tyre.

Që të dy grupet e lartpërmendura, janë kërcënuar nga Allahu me dënim të ashpër dhe shkatërrim në botën tjetër.[18] 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] Muhammed Esh-Shevkani Fethul Kadir, vël V, fq. 505

[2] Po aty, fq. 505

[3] Shih: Dr. Vehbete ez-Zuhajli, Et-Tefsirul Munir vëll.30, fq. 419

[4] Shih: Sejjid Kutb Fi Dhilali-l-Kuran , vëll VI, fq. 3984

[5] Ebu Bekr el Xhezairi Ejseru-t-Tefasir, vëll. V, fq, 620

[6] Dr. Vehbete ez-Zuhajli, Et-Tefsirul Munir vëll.30, fq. 419

[7] El Vahidi en-Nisaburi Esbabu-n-Nuzul, fq. 260

[8] Dr. Vehbete ez-Zuhajli, Et-Tefsirul Munir vëll.30, fq. 419

[9] Xhelaluddin es Sujuti Tertib suveril Kuran, fq. 168, Bejrut 1986

[10] Dr. Shevki Dajf, Suretu-rr-Rrahman ve suver kisar, fq. 362, Kajro 1995, botimi i II-të

[11] Hfz. Ali Korça Tefsiri i Surei Maunit (e mirësise)  revista Zani i Naltë, Nr. 5, viti 1924

[12] Dr. Shevki Dajf, Suretu-rr-Rrahman ve suver kisar, fq. 357-358, Kajro 1995, botimi i II-të

[13] Muhammed Mutevel-li Sharavi Tefsir Suretul Maun, El-Kevther dhe El-Kafirun, fq. 8-9, Kajro 1980.

[14] Muhammed Abduhu, Tefsir Kuranil Kerim-xhuzu Amme, fq. 187-188, Bejrut-Kajro, 1989

[15] Fahrudin Rraziu Et-Tefsirul Kebir, vëll.32, fq. 115, Bejrut 1985

[16] Dr. Vehbete ez-Zuhajli, Et-Tefsirul Munir vëll.30, fq. 424

[17] Muhammed el Gazali  Nahve tefsirin mevduijjin li suveril Kuranil Kerim, fq. 543, Kajro-Bejrut, 2000

[18] Muhammed Ali Sabuni Safvetu-t-tefasir: vëll. 20, fq. 608

----------


## Klevis2000

*Komentimi i kaptinës El-Kafirun*



قُلْ يَاأَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ. لا أَعْبُدُ مَا تَعْبُدُون. وَلا أَنْتُمْ عَابِدُونَ مَا أَعْبُد.

وَلا أَنَا عَابِدٌ مَا عَبَدتُّم. وَلا أَنْتُمْ عَابِدُونَ مَا أَعْبُد. لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ وَلِيَ دِين.



1. Thuaj:O ju pabesimtarë! 

2. Unë nuk adhuroj atë që adhuroni ju!

3. As ju nuk jeni adhurues të Atij që adhuroj unë!

4. Dhe unë kurrë nuk do të jem adhurues i asaj që adhuroni ju!

5. Po as ju nuk do të jeni adhurues të Atij që adhuroj unë!

6. Ju keni fenë tuaj (që i përmbaheni), e unë kam fenë time (Islamin, që i përmbahem)!



Kaptina El-Kafirun është kaptinë mekase, e zbritur pas sures El-Maun dhe ka gjithsej 6 ajete. Në radhitjen e Mushafit mban numrin 109.

Transmeton Ibn Merdevije nga Ibn Abasi se kjo kaptinë ka zbritur në Mekë. Të këtij mendimi janë edhe Abdullah ibn Mesudi, Hasen el Basriu dhe Ikrimja.[1]



Emërtimi i kësaj kaptine.

Kjo kaptinë është emërtuar El-Kafirun, sepse Allahu xh.sh. e ka urdhëruar të Dërguarin e Tij, Muhammedin a.s., që tu drejtohej haptazi pabesimtarëve-idhujtarëve me fjalët se ai kurrë nuk kishte adhuruar dhe as që do të adhuronte atë që idhujtarët adhuronin prej idhujve.

Kjo kaptinë nga komentatorët njihet edhe me disa emërtime të tjera: El-Munabedhetu, El-Beraetu dhe El-Mukashkashe.[2] 



Vlera e kësaj kaptine
Kaptina El-Kafirun ka një vlerë të madhe, sepse vetë i Dërguari i Allahut këtë e ka potencuar në shumë hadithe të tij. 

- Transmeton Tirmidhiu nga Enes bin Maliku se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: Kaptina el-Kafirun ka vlerën e ¼ së Kuranit

- Transmetojnë Muhammed bin Nasri dhe Taberaniu në Evsat nga Ibn Umeri se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: Surja (Kul huvallahu ehad) ka vlerën e 1/3 së Kuranit kurse surja (Kul ja ejjuhel kafirun) ka vlerën e ¼ së Kuranit.

-Transmeton Taberaniu nga Habelete bin Haritheh të ketë thënë: Ka thënë i Dërguari i Allahut s.a.v.s.: Kur të shtrihesh për të fjetur këndoje: (Kul ja ejjuhel kafirun) deri në fund, sepse ajo është pastrim (dlirësi) nga idhujtaria. Të njëjtin transmetim nga Habelete e përcjell edhe Ahmed ibn Hanbeli.

- Muslimi në Sahihun e tij shënon nga Xhabiri se Resulullahu s.a.v.s. në dy rekatet e namazit pas tavafit i këndonte (Kul ja ejjuhel kafirun) dhe (Kul huvallahu ehad).[3]

Po ashtu Muslimi në Sahihun e tij transmeton nga Ebu Hurejra se këto dy sure i Dërguari i Allahut i këndonte edhe në namazin (farzin) e sabahut.[4] 

Të njëjtin transmetim nga Ibn Umeri e përcjellin edhe Imam Ahmedi, Tirmidhiu, Nesaiu dhe Ibni Maxhe.[5]

- Transmeton Hakimi nga  Ubejj bin Kabi se i Dërguari i Allahut në namazin e vitrit këndonte kaptinat: (Sebbih isme rabbikel ala), (Kuj ja ejjuhel kafirun) dhe (Kul huvallahu ehad)[6]



Shkaku i zbritjes së kaptinës
Kjo kaptinë ka zbritur në lidhje me një grup të parisë kurejshite, konkretisht për Velid bin Mugiren, As bin Vailin, Esved bin Abdulmuttalibin dhe Umejje bin Halefin, të cilët erdhën tek Resulullahu s.a.v.s dhe i thanë: O Muhamed, eja të bëjmë një marrëveshje mes nesh. Ti pasoje fenë tonë, e ne do ta pasojmë tënden. Ti do të adhurosh zotat tanë një vit, kurse ne do ta adhurojmë Zotin tënd vitin tjetër. Nëse kjo (fe), me të cilën ke ardhur ti, është më e mirë se ajo (fe) që kemi ne, atëherë do të të bashkohemi dhe do të të pasojmë ty, po, nëse del se feja jonë është më e mirë se jotja, atëherë ti do të na bashkohesh neve dhe do ta pasosh fenë tonë. Atëherë i Dërguari i Allahut u tha: Ruajna Zot, kërkoj mbrojtje prej Tij që të mos i bëj shoq Atij, pas të cilave fjalë zbriti kjo kaptinë: (Kul ja ejjuhel kafirun). Të nesërmen i Dërguari i Allahut shkoi në Qabe, ku ishin të pranishëm tërë paria e kurejshëve dhe ua lexoi këtë kaptinë në tërësi, kështu që ata humbën shpresat për ndonjë marrëveshje ose kompromis.[7]

Në lidhje me këtë distancim të Resulullahut ndaj propozimit të tyre, na flet edhe një ajet tjetër kuranor, i zbritur mu pas kësaj ndodhie dhe pas kësaj sureje: Thuaj: O ju injorantë, a mos vallë më thirrni të adhuroj tjetër, në vend të Allahut? (Ez-Zumer 64)



Lidhmëria e kësaj kaptine me atë paraprake El-Kevther
Lidhmëria e kësaj kaptine me atë paraprake El-Kevther, është e fuqishme për faktin se, në suren paraprake, Allahu xh.sh. e urdhëroi të Dërguarin e Vet që namazin dhe flijimin ta bënte vetëm për Zotin, meqenëse i kishte dhënë atij shumë të mira në këtë botë, po edhe nderim të lartë në Ahiret, kurse në këtë kaptinë tash urdhërohet drejtpërdrejt nga i Lartmadhërishmi që pabesimtarëve tua thotë haptazi se ai (Muhamedi) nuk ka qenë, nuk është dhe as që do të jetë ndonjëherë adhurues i idhujve që adhuronin ata, po as ata nuk kanë qenë, nuk janë dhe as që do të jenë ndonjëherë adhurues të Atij që adhuron ai. Do të thotë, është një distancim i hapur nga ai besim i gabuar i kurejshëve, të cilët fenë e pastër të Ibrahimit a.s. e kishin shndërruar në fe pagane.

Kjo kaptinë, sipas Rraziut, ka edhe një lidhmëri tjetër interesante; ai thotë: Në fillim të paraqitjes së Islamit, kërkohej një lloj kujdesi që të mos nxitej ndonjë konflikt me idhujtarët, por pasi që Allahu xh.sh. forcoi të Dërguarin e Vet me suren El-Kevther, sidomos me ajetet: Inna aëtajnakel kevther dhe Inne shanieke huvel ebter, Allahu prej këtij momenti sikur ta urdhëronte të Dërguarin a.s.: Mos ua ki frikën më atyre pabesimtarëve, por distancohu nga besimi i verbër i tyre dhe thuaju troç duke i thirrur me emrin e shëmtuar që e meritojnë: O ju pabesimtarë![8] 



Koment:

قُلْ يَاأَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ. لا أَعْبُدُ مَا تَعْبُدُون. وَلا أَنْتُمْ عَابِدُونَ مَا أَعْبُد
1. Thuaj:O ju pabesimtarë! 

2. Unë nuk adhuroj atë që adhuroni ju!

3. As ju nuk jeni adhurues të Atij që adhuroj unë!

Rrethanat në të cilat filloi misionin e tij Muhamedi a.s., vërtet ishin rrethana të ngrysura. Çdo gjë dukej aq e errët dhe aq e pashpresë. Në çdo anë hasje vlera të nëpërkëmbura të moralit. Arsyeja e shëndoshë njerëzore kishte humbur nëpër atë mjegullinë devijimesh nga më të ndryshmet. Njerëzit ishin shndërruar në robër të epshit dhe tw besimeve të kota. Shejtani absolutisht kishte mbizotëruar zemrat e tyre. Nga zemrat e njerëzve kishte humbur kuptimi i mëshirës dhe i mirësisë. Ishin shkëputur lidhjet vëllazërore dhe ato farefisnore. Ligji i të fortit sundonte kudo. Por, mbi të gjitha, nga feja e pastër e Ibrahimit a.s., e cila ishte trashëguar me shekuj e breza ndër arabët, kishin mbetur vetëm relikte, sepse tashmë ajo fe ishte shndërruar në një fe tërësisht pagane. Për çudi, njerëzit u besonin dhe adhuronin idhuj nga më të ndryshmit, idhuj që me duart e veta i punonin, i skalitnin ose gdhendnin. Dhe, deshi Allahu i Plotfuqishëm të ndryshonte këtë gjendje duke dërguar udhërrëfyesin për njerëzinë, dritën e këtij ymeti,- Muhamedin a.s., të cilin e zgjodhi nga mesi i këtij populli kaq të humbur, sepse megjithatë, tek disa prej tyre ende kishte ngelur pakëz arsye e shëndoshë, dhe ata mezi pritnin një dritë që ti udhëzonte për të dalë nga kjo errësirë e pashpresë. Arabët e kishin kuptuar nga çifutët se po pritej ardhja e një të dërguari të Allahut, por kurrë nuk do tu kishte shkuar ndër mend se ai mund të ishte ndonjë i varfër, aq më pak një jetim. Ata mendonin se i Dërguari do të duhej të ishte ndonjëri prej parisë së tyre, ndonjë i pasur me autoritet në popull. Këto dëshira të tyre na i dëfton edhe Allahu xh. sh. në Kuran:

Pastaj thanë: Përse të mos i ketë zbritur ky Kuran një njeriu të madh nga dy qytete? (Ez-Zuhruf, 31).

Ata dëshironin kështu, por Allahu dëshiroi diçka tjetër. Misionin ia besoi një njeriu besnik, balli i të cilit kurrë nuk qe përulur para idhujve, një njeriu ndoshta jo të pasur, por një njeriu të moralshëm, të cilin vetë ata pabesimtarë e kishin quajtur El-Emin-besnik. Këtij njeriu i cili kur e lutën pabesimtarët që si kundërshpërblim për lënien e kësaj feje të re, do ta martonin me vajzën më të bukur të Mekës, do ta bënin më të pasurin prej tyre, dhe madje do ta bënin prijës të tyre, - u tha jo. Jo, sepse zemra e Muhamedit a.s. ishte mbushur me dritën e imanit. Asnjë pasuri e kësaj bote nuk mund ta joshte për ta braktisur atë me të cilën e kishte ngarkuar Mëshirëploti, prandaj edhe u tha kurejshëve. Për Zotin, po të ma zbritnit edhe Diellin në krahun e djathtë e Hënën në të majtin, unë kurrë nuk do ta braktis këtë fe, derisa të mos shkatërrohem, ose derisa të mos vendosë Allahu ndryshe.

Dhe, mu për këtë shkak, edhe kjo kaptinë që po e komentojmë, quhet El-Beraetu- Dëlirësi dhe distancim nga kufri. 

Kur pabesimtarët e panë këtë këmbëngulje të Muhamedit a.s., u munduan ta merrnin edhe një herë me të mirë, kësaj radhe me dinakëri, duke i propozuar atij një lloj kompromisi, që ai të adhuronte idhujt e tyre një vit, e pastaj vitin tjetër ata ta adhuronin Allahun, dhe pas kësaj periudhe dyvjetëshe, të vendosnin se në cilën fe do të qëndronin. Mirëpo, përgjigjja e Allahut ishte e shpejtë dhe shumë e qartë: Nuk ka kompromis me pabesimtarët. Prandaj edhe pasoi urdhri hyjnor për Muhammedin a.s.:

Thuaj:O ju pabesimtarë! Unë nuk adhuroj atë që adhuroni ju! As ju nuk jeni adhurues të Atij që adhuroj unë!

Nëse ndalemi tek kuptimi etimologjik i fjalës kufr, do të shohim se kjo fjalë rrjedh nga rrënja kefere- që do të thotë të mbulosh, të mohosh diçka etj. E në këtë rast nënkupton mbulimin, mohimin e imanit me kufër-mosbesim, apo mbulimin e dritës me errësirë.

Mu për këtë arsye fjala kafir  pabesimtar ose kufër  pabesim shpreh shprehjen më të vrazhdë me të cilën mund të cilësohet dikush prej krijesave. E si të mos cilësohet kështu, kur ai mohon Krijuesin e tij-Allahun xh.sh., i Cili i dhuroi shpirtin, jetën dhe gjallërinë?!

Ska dyshim që kjo sure përmban aktin më të lartë të dëlirësisë dhe të largimit nga pabesimi dhe ithtarët e tij, sepse thjesht besimtarët dhe pabesimtarët janë dy anë që nuk mund të puqen e të takohen kurrë mes vetes. Pabesimtarët janë një botë tjetër, e besimtarët janë botë tjetër, kështu që nuk mund të ketë kurrsesi ndonjë afrim në mes tyre, sepse ata i ndan një vijë e theksuar demarkacioni..

Sigurisht, në këto raste mund të lindin shumë pyetje, si p.sh.: Pse Allahu e urdhëroi Muhammedin a.s. që me kaq transparencë dhe në mënyrë kaq të drejtpërdrejtë tu drejtohej mushrikëve me fjalët o ju kafira-pabesimtarë, kur dihet se ai ishte dërguar nga Allahu xh.sh. mëshirë për botët dhe për mbarë njerëzinë? Përgjigjja qëndron në faktin se vetë urdhri hyjnor : Thuaj! , na bën me dije se Allahu xh.sh. vendosi që të bënte të qarta përfundimisht doktrinat dhe konceptet e të dy grupeve: besimtarëve dhe pabesimtarëve. Me anë të kësaj sureje dhe të këtyre ajeteve, u bë qartë një dallim në mes monoteizmit të pastër (tevhidit) dhe politeizmit (idhujtarisë). Do të thotë, nuk ka lajka, nuk ka kompromise. Drita dhe fjala e Allahut nuk mund të krahasohen me fjalët dhe besimet e kota të idhujtarëve, të cilët në vend të Allahut adhuronin statuja nga guri e druri.

Sipas Sharaviut, kjo sure nënkupton shkëputjen definitive të marrëdhënieve në mes besimtarëve dhe pabesimtarëve. Madje ai bën këtu një krahasim me kohën tonë dhe marrëdhëniet midis shteteve, dhe thotë: Kjo sure nënkupton shkëputjen, ndërprerjen apo ngrirjen e marrëdhënieve diplomatike, sepse më nuk ka mbetur vend për ndonjë mirëkuptim apo marrëveshje, do të thotë janë shterur të gjitha mundësitë e ndonjë gjetjeje të kompromisit në mes dy grupeve.[9]



وَلا أَنَا عَابِدٌ مَا عَبَدتُّم. وَلا أَنْتُمْ عَابِدُونَ مَا أَعْبُد
 4. Dhe unë kurrë nuk do të jem adhurues i asaj që adhuroni ju!

5. Po as ju nuk do të jeni adhurues të Atij që adhuroj unë!

Përsëritja e sërishme, pothuaj identike e ajeteve 2-3: me ajetet 4-5, është e qëllimshme dhe madje theksohet në mënyrë bindëse me qëllim të eliminimit të të gjitha mundësive të dyshimit dhe të keqinterpretimit. Në anën tjetër, kjo sure vërtet ishte një provokim i hapur kundër idhujtarëve, por, për të arritur kënaqësinë e Allahut, rruga është plot vuajtje dhe sakrifica.

Ajetet 4-5, sipas komentatorëve, janë ripërsëritje e fuqishme dhe theksohen për ta përforcuar faktin se Muhamedi a.s. kurrë nuk kishte qenë adhurues i idhujve, as para shpalljes, por kurrë nuk do të jetë adhurues i tyre as në të ardhmen, sikundër që idhujtarët nuk janë adhurues të Allahut, por as në të ardhmen nuk do të jenë adhurues të Tij, sepse zemrat e tyre ishin të vulosura me damkën e kufrit. Ata vetë kishin zgjedhur një rrugë të tillë, do të thotë ishte vendim i tyre që të mos pranonin imanin, dhe të shpëtonin.



. لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ وَلِيَ دِين
6. Ju keni fenë tuaj (që i përmbaheni), e unë kam fenë time (Islamin, që i përmbahem)!

Ajeti i fundit i kësaj sureje, shpreh në mënyrën më të fuqishme butësinë, tolerancën dhe mosimponimin e besimit me dhunë. A nuk thotë Allahu xh.sh. Në fe nuk ka dhunë (imponim). Është sqaruar e vërteta nga e kota, (El-Bekare, 256)

Të kota ishin përpjekjet e armiqve të Islamit nëpër shekuj, ta paraqisnin atë si fe ekspansioniste, si fe të përhapur nën tehun e shpatës, sepse një gjë e tillë është e papranueshme. Madje një fakt të tillë, edhe pse kundër dëshirës së tyre, e pranojnë edhe vetë historianët me renome botërore, të cilët urrejtja patologjike ndaj Islamit, i kishte shtyrë të falsifikonin shumë të dhëna historike. Madje, edhe sot mund të bindemi se Islami jo nga imponimi por nga bindja, ka filluar gradualisht të përhapet edhe në botën perëndimore, dhe ky fakt ka filluar ti tmerrojë qarqet e ndryshme botërore. Por, të kota do të jenë përpjekjet e tyre për ta ndaluar shtrirjen e tij, sepse Islami nuk është pjellë e imagjinatës njerëzore, se Kurani nuk është fjalë njerëzore, por fjalë dhe mesazh i fundit hyjnor drejtuar botës mbarë. 

Allahu xh.sh. në Kuran thotë: Ata duan ta shuajnë dritën e Allahut me gojët (fjalët) e tyre, po Allahu e plotëson (e përhap) dritën e Vet, edhe pse këtë e urrejnë pabesimtarët (Es-Saff, 8).

Dikush mund të pyesë: Pse në ajetet e para të kësaj sureje vërehet ashpërsia ndaj pabesimtarëve, kurse në ajetin e fundit:  Ju keni fenë tuaj (që i përmbaheni), e unë kam fenë time (Islamin, që i përmbahem)! , vërehet qartë një ton shumë më i butë, në stilin:ju tuajën e unë timen. Përgjigjja është e thjeshtë: Në ajetet e para kemi të bëjmë me distancim nga pabesimi, ose thënë më shkurt, nga mënyra e çoroditur e besimit pagan, të cilët adhuronin idhujt, për tiu afruar Allahut, kurse këtu gjen shprehjen vullneti i lirë i njeriut. Kush dëshiron, beson, e kush nuk do, atëherë nuk ka dhunë në fe, prandaj zbriti ajeti në këtë formë: Ju keni fenë tuaj (që i përmbaheni), e unë kam fenë time (Islamin, që i përmbahem)!. 

Në anën tjetër disa dijetarë shkojnë nga ajo se Muhamedi a.s. ishte urdhëruar tua thotë idhujtarëve qartë, ju keni kufrin tuaj kurse unë besimin e pastër. 

Po ashtu disa dijetarë kanë shkuar nga ajo se ky ajet është abrroguar me ajetet e luftës, porse ky mendim nuk ka mbështetje të fortë, sepse ajeti në fjalë nuk është shfuqizuar, por qëllimi këtu është kërcënimi i idhujtarëve, të cilin lloj kërcënimi e hasim shpesh në disa ajete kuranore, si: 

Ata që sulmojnë argumentet Tona, nuk mund të fshihen. Pra, a më mirë i ka punët ai që do të hudhet në zjarr, apo ai që në Ditën e Kiametit vjen i sigurt? E ju pra, veproni si të dëshironi, e ta dini se Ai (Allahu) sheh atë që punoni  (Fussilet, 40) 

Apo ajeti tjetër: 

Po nëse ata të përgënjeshtrojnë ty, thuaj: Mua më takon (shpërblimi nga) vepra ime, e juve veprimi juaj , ju nuk përgjigjeni për atë që bëj unë, e as unë për atë që bëni ju.  (Junus, 31), 

ose ajeti tjetër:

Ne kemi veprat tona e ju tuajat  (El-Kasas, 55)

Pra, që të gjitha këto ajete sikur edhe ajeti i 6 i kaptinës El-Kafirun: Ju keni fenë tuaj (që i përmbaheni), e unë kam fenë time (Islamin, që i përmbahem)!, në vete përmbajnë një lloj kërcënimi, e jo miratim apo pëlqim me fenë e pabesimtarëve, sepse feja e vetme e zbritur dhe e pranuar tek Allahu, është Islami, fe e cila përcolli njerëzimin që nga hapi i parë i tij në sipërfaqen e kësaj toke, që nga Ademi a.s. e deri tek i fundit prej tyre Muhamedi a.s.. Dhe kjo fe, me lejen dhe dëshirën e Allahut xh.sh., do të vazhdojë ta shoqërojë njerëzimin deri në hapin e fundit të tij në këtë botë. 



Porosia e kësaj sureje:

- Në këtë sure sheshohen dallimet në esencë ndërmjet imanit dhe kufrit. Këto dy komponente asnjëherë nuk mund të bashkohen, sepse janë dy gjëra diametralisht shumë të kundërta mes vetes.

- Pabesimtarët, të çfarëdo lloji qofshin ata, të gjithë janë njësoj në armiqësinë e tyre ndaj Islamit, andaj duhet pasur kujdes dhe nuk duhet bërë ndonjë kompromis me ta në çështjet që janë kundër interesave të Islamit dhe të muslimanëve.

- Islami është feja e vetme e vërtetë, e zbritur për ta udhëzuar njerëzimin gjatë shtegëtimit të tij në këtë botë dhe e vetmja fe e pranuar tek Allahu i madhërishëm. Allahu xh.sh. në Kuran thotë:

Fe e vetme (e pranuar) tek Allahu është Islami (Ali Imran, 19).
Prandaj ai që në çfarëdo mënyre shtrembëron parimet e kësaj feje, i mohon ato pjesërisht apo në përgjithësi, konsiderohet i dalë nga feja islame  kafir, dhe do ta marrë ndëshkimin e merituar nesër në Ditën e Gjykimit.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] Imam Shevkaniu, Fethul Kadiir vëll.V, fq. 511

[2] Dr. Vehbete ez-Zuhajli Et-Tefsirul Munir, vëll XXX, fq. 437

[3] Muslimi në kreun mbi Haxhin (147/1218)

[4] Muslimi në kapitullin mbi namazin e udhëtarit (98/726)

[5] Ahmedi (2/24); Tirmidhiu në kapitullin mbi namazin fq. 417; Nesaiu (2/170); Ibn Maxhe në kreun mbi namazin (1149). 

[6] Fethul Kadir, vëll. V, fq. 511.

[7] Ebul Hasen el Vahidi en Nisaburi Esbabu-n Nuzul, fq.261, Bejrut, pa vit botimi

[8]  Fahru Rraziu Mefatihul Gajb, vëll.32, fq. 137.

[9] Muhamed Mutevel-li Sharavi Tefsir suretul Maun, El-Kevther, El-Kafirun, fq. 47, Kajro 1980.

----------


## Klevis2000

*Komentimi i kaptinës El-Kevther




إِنَّا أَعْطَيْنَاكَ الْكَوْثَرَ

 فَصَلِّ لِرَبِّكَ وَانْحَرْ

 إِنَّ شَانِئَكَ هُوَ الأَبْتَرُ



1. Ne, vërtet të dhamë ty (o Muhammed) shumë të mira.

2. Andaj, ti falu për hir të Zotit tënd dhe pre kurban!

3. E ska dyshim se urrejtësi yt është farësosur

                                                               (El-Kevther, 1-3)*



Kaptina El-Kevther është kaptinë mekase, e zbritur pas sures El-Adijat dhe ka gjithsej 3 ajete

Transmeton Ibn Merdevije nga Ibn Abbasi, Ibn Zubejri dhe nga Aisheja, se kaptina El Kevther ka zbritur në Mekë.[1] 

Në anën tjetër, Hasan el Basriu, Ikrimja, Muxhahidi dhe Katadeja janë të mendimit se kjo kaptinë ka zbritur në Medinë; këtë mendim e përkrah edhe Ibn Kethiri.[2]

Sidoqoftë, mendimi i parë është më i pranuari, d.t.th. se kjo sure ka zbritur në Mekë, ani pse nuk përjashtohet mundësia që kjo sure të ketë zbritur dy herë, një herë në Mekë e pastaj edhe në Medinë.[3]



Emërtimi i kësaj kaptine.

Kjo kaptinë është emërtuar El-Kevther, sepse qysh në ajetin e parë të saj, Allahu xh.sh. i drejtohet të dërguarit të Tij me përgëzimin: Ne, vërtet të dhamë ty (o Muhammed) shumë të mira . Fjala Kevther këtu përfshin mirësitë e shumta e të pakufishme (mendim ky i Ibn Abbasit), nga të cilat mirësi është edhe lumi apo kroi Kevther, një prej lumenjve më madhështorë të Xhennetit që i është premtuar Muhammedit a.s.[4]



Shkaku i zbritjes së kaptinës
Kjo kaptinë ka zbritur në lidhje me As bin Vail es-Sehmiun, një prej armiqve më të përbetuar të Muhammedit a.s..

-Transmetohet nga Ibn Abbasi se As bin Vail es Sehmiu, një ditë e kishte takuar të Dërguarin e Allahut në të dalë të Qabesë dhe kishte ndërruar disa fjalë me të. Kur As bin Vaili u afrua pranë parisë kurejshite në oborrin e Qabesë, ata e pyetën: Me kë bisedove pak më parë? Ai me një sarkazm u qe përgjigjur: Po flisja me atë farësosurin (ebterin), duke aluduar Muhammedin a.s., të cilit kohë më parë i kishte vdekur i biri Abdullahu. Në kohën e injorancës arabët kishin një zakon të keq, që personin i cili nuk kishte djalëpasardhës, ta quanin me emrin ebter farësosur.

-Po ashtu ka edhe një transmetim që transmetohet nga Ibn Abbasi, se As bin Vail es Sehmiu, kur kalonte pranë Muhammedit a.s., i thoshte: Unë të urrej, sepse ti je njeri pa trashëgimtar-farësosur, dhe për këtë shkak Allahu xh.sh. zbriti këtë kaptinë.

-Po ashtu për As bin Vail es-Sehmiun thuhet që në një tubim të kurejshëve, ku ishte përmendur emri i Muhamedit a.s., nga zemrimi kishte thënë: Lereni dhe mos e përmendni më. Ai është njeri farësosur dhe pa trashëgimtar. Me vdekjen e tij merr fund çdo gjë, dhe pastaj do të jeni të qetë nga ai, dhe për këtë arsye Allahu xh.sh. e zbriti këtë kaptinë.[5]



Lidhmëria e kësaj kaptine me kaptinën paraprake El-Maun
Kjo kaptinë ka lidhmëri më të fuqishme me suren paraprake, se ndoshta të gjitha suret e tjera në Kuran. 

Në kaptinën El-Maun Allahu xh.sh. pabesimtarët dhe munafikët, të cilët e mohojnë shpërblimin dhe ndëshkimin e Ahiretit, I dallonte për katër cilësi:

1. për koprraci në ajetin:ve la jehuddu ala tamil miskin - dhe nuk nxit (të tjerët) për ta ushqyer të varfrin, pastaj 

2. për lënien e namazit në ajetin: El-ledhine hum an salatihim sahun  të cilët janë të shkujdesur (të harrueshëm), për namazin e tyre, pastaj 

3. për hipokrizi para syve të botës në ajetin: El-ledhine hum juraune  e që shtiren (sa për sy e faqe para botës), dhe, në fund,

4. për ndalimin e lëmoshës, zekatit dhe të ndihmave të tjera në pjesën e fundit të po këtij ajeti të shtatë: ve jemneunel maun  dhe nuk japin ndihmë rasti (apo hua as gjërat më të nevojshme jetësore)!

Kurse në suren El-Kevther Allahu, kundruall këtyre katër cilësive të hipokritëve dhe pabesimtarëve, ka përmendur katër cilësi të Resulullahut s.a.v.s. 

1. P.sh. në ajetin e parë, i Dërguari a.s. përgëzohet me fjalët Ne, vërtet të dhamë ty (o Muhammed) shumë të mira, që do të thotë: Muhammed, mos u bëj koprrac, por jep, sepse Allahu të ka dhënë të mira të panumërta, Allahu që është më Bujari dhe më Fisniku, Allahu që të zgjodhi ty prej tërë njerëzimit si mëshirë për botët.

2. Pastaj, të dërguarin e Vet e porosit të jetë i rregullt në namaz me fjalët: Fe sal-li- Falu!, kundruall lënies dhe shkujdesit të hipokritëve për faljen e namazit. 

3. Pastaj e ka urdhëruar që këtë namaz ta bëjë me sinqeritet dhe vetëm për Zotin Fe sal-li li rabbike- Andaj, ti falu për hir të Zotit tënd e jo sa për sy e faqe, siç bënin hipokritët, 

4. dhe në fund e urdhëron Muhammedin a.s. venhar!-pre kurban! për të dhënë sadaka mish, pas prerjes së kurbanit, kundruall ndalesës së ndihmës a zekatit nga ana e hipokritëve.

Kjo sure përfundon me fjalët E, ska dyshim se urrejtësi yt është farësosur, që do të thotë se pabesimtari dhe munafiku që i ka këto cilësi të këqija, gjithsesi do të vdesë dhe nuk do të mbetet asnjë gjurmë e kujtimit të tij në këtë botë, kurse për ty, o Muhammed, në këtë botë do të mbetet shenja dhe kujtimi i mirësisë, e në Ahiret do të jesh prej të afërmve dhe të shpërblyerve.[6]



Koment:



إِنَّا أَعْطَيْنَاكَ الْكَوْثَرَ
1. Ne, vërtet të dhamë ty (o Muhammed) shumë të mira.

Kjo sure fillon me një fjali përgëzuese për Muhammedin a.s. nga ana e Krijuesit. Është kjo një fjali aq domethënëse, saqë vështirë është të bëhet ndonjë koment gjithëpërfshirës, meqenëse Vetë Allahu xh.sh. me këtë fjali i ka përfshirë të gjitha kuptimet e mundshme.

Rreth domethënies së fjalës Kevther, dijetarët kanë dhënë shumë mendime, madje disa numërojnë 26 sosh, të cilat në përgjithësi flasin për shumë të mira që i janë dhënë Muhammedit a.s., megjithëse kuptimi më i përafërt është ai që e ka zgjedhur Ibn Abbasi, sipas të cilit fjala Kevther do të thotë mirësi e madhe, e shumtë dhe e pakufishme. Transmetime të tilla nga Ibni Abbasi përcjellin edhe nxënësit e tij Seid bin Zubejri dhe Muxhahidi, se fjala është për të mira të shumta.

Transmetojnë Buhariu, Tirmidhiu dhe Hakimi nga Ebu Bishr dhe nga Ataë bin Saib, të kenë thënë: I kemi thënë Seid bin Zubejrit se disa njerëz thonë që Kevtheri është lumi në Xhennet që i është dhuruar Muhammedit a.s. e ai na e ktheu: E kemi të përcjellë nga Ibn Abbasi se lumi Kevther, që është në Xhennet, është vetëm një prej mirësive të shumta që i janë dhuruar Resulullahut s.a.v.s.[7] 

Për këto mirësi dhe për domethënien e mundshme të fjalës El-Kevther, Kurtubiu në tefsirin e tij, ndër të tjera, ka shkruar shumë mendime të dijetarëve, (16 sosh), dhe thotë: Komentatorët në lidhje me këtë fjalë kanë thënë: 

1. Fjala El-Kevther nënkupton lumin në Xhennet, të cilin Allahu xh.sh. ia ka dhuruar më të dashurit të Tij, Muhammedit a.s. 

Transmetojnë Buhariu dhe Tirmidhiu nga Enesi r.a. i cili ka thënë: E kam dëgjuar Resulullahun s.a.v.s. duke thënë: Kevtheri është një lumë në Xhennet, brigjet e të cilit janë prej ari, buron nga një gurrë margaritarësh dhe smeraldësh, balta e shtratit të tij e ka erën më të këndshme së myshku, kurse uji i tij është më i ëmbël se mjalti. Ai është më i bardhë se bora dhe kush pi prej ujit të tij, ai kurrë më nuk do të ndiejë etje. [8]

2. El-Kevther është kroi (havdi) i Pejgamberit a.s., nga i cili do të pijë çdo pjesëtar i ymetit të Muhammedit a.s. Ky është mendim i Ataut, i cili ka mbështetje në hadithin që transmetojnë Muslimi dhe Tirmidhiu, po ashtu nga Enesi r.a., i cili ka thënë: Një ditë, derisa ishim duke ndenjur me Resulullahun s.a.v.s., atë e kaploi një kotje  dhe, pasi u përmend (zgjua), ngriti kokën duke buzëqeshur. 

- Çfarë të bëri të buzëqeshje kaq shumë, o i Dërguar i Allahut? - e pyetëm ne, thotë Enesi r.a. 

- Pak më parë më zbriti një kaptinë, tha Resulullahi s.a.v.s dhe e lexoi atë në praninë tonë: Inna aëtajnakel kevther..., e pastaj na pyeti: A e dini se çështë Kevther?

- Allahu dhe i Dërguari i Tij e dinë, - ia kthyem ne. 

- Atëherë i Dërguari i Allahut na tha: Kevtheri është një lumë, të cilin Allahu xh.sh., ma premtoi vetëm mua. Në të ka mirësi të shumta. Ai është kroi (havdi) tek i cili do të kthehet çdo pjesëtar i ymetit tim në Ditën e Gjykimit. Burimet-gurrat (enët) e tij janë sa yjet në qiell[9]

3. Kevtheri është pejgamberia dhe Libri;- ky është mendim i Ikrimes.

4. Kevtheri është Kurani famëlartë- ky është mendim i Hasen el Basriut.

5. Kevtheri është feja islame  ky është mendimi i Mugires.

6. Kevther do të thotë lehtësimet në Sheriat dhe mundësia e të nxënit përmendsh të Kuranit  ky është mendim i Husejn bin Fadlit.

7. Kevther është numri i madh i ashabëve dhe i pjesëtarëve të ymetit të Muhammedit a.s.  ky është mendim i Ebu Bekr bin Ajjashit.

8. Kevther do të thotë altruizëm[10] - ky është mendim i Ibn Kejsanit.

9. Është lavdi dhe ngritja e emrit të Muhammedit a.s.: Ve refaëna leke dhikrek  Dhe Ne, ta ngritëm lart famën tënde (El-Inshirah, 4) ky është mendim i Maverdit.

10. Është drita në zemrën e Muhammedit a.s.  kështu mendon Xhafer Sadiku.

11. Kevther nënkupton Shefatin dhe pozitën e lartë të Muhammedit a.s në Ahiret (mekami mahmud).

12. Mrekullitë  ky është mendim i Thalebiut.

13. Fjala La ilahe il-la Allah, Muhammedun resulul-llah  ky është mendim i Hilal bin Jesafit.

14. Të thelluarit në çështjet e dispozitave të fesë.

15. Falja e pesë namazeve të ditës.

16. Madhështia (krenaria) e Muhammedit a.s.  ky është mendim i Ibn Ishakut.

Prej të gjitha këtyre mendimeve, më të saktat janë dy mendimet e para, sepse për to ka mbështetje edhe nga vetë fjalët e Pejgamberit a.s.[11],- përfundon Kurtubiu.

Megjithatë, ndër dijetarët bashkëkohorë, duke filluar nga Muhamed Abduhu[12], Abdurrahman bin Nasir es-Sadi[13], Sejid Kutbi[14], Mahmud Hixhazi[15], dhe Sharavi[16], mbretëron bindja se të shpjeguarit e Kevtherit, vetëm me emrin e lumit apo kroit që i është premtuar Resulullahut s.a.v.s. në Xhennet, është shumë pak, në krahasim me të mirat e tjera që i janë dhuruar atij, siç janë, pejgamberia, Kurani, ymeti, lartësimi i emrit të tij, Islami, Udhëzimi, Shefati etj. Mendimin e tyre e preferojmë edhe ne, aq më parë kur për këtë kemi mbështetje edhe në komentin që i ka dhënë kësaj fjale Ibn Abbasi.



َ فَصَلِّ لِرَبِّكَ وَانْحَرْ

2. Andaj, ti falu për hir të Zotit tënd dhe pre kurban!

Ajeti i dytë i kësaj kaptine është një urdhër i qartë hyjnor drejtuar Muhammedit a.s., se namazi, sakrifica dhe çdo ibadet tjetër, duhet të jenë thjesht vetëm për Allahun xh.sh.. Do të thotë, o Muhammed, ji i kujdeshëm në faljen e namazeve të detyruara, dhe pre kurban vetëm për Allahun. 

Ibn Abbasi është i mendimit se këtu fjala është për faljen e 5 namazeve të detyruara, kurse fjala venhar!-pre kurban-flijo, sipas tij ka për qëllim flijimin në ditën e kurban-bajramit.[17]

Disa nga dijetarët, si Katadeja, Ikrimja dhe Atau, kanë thënë se këtu fjala është për faljen e namazit të kurban-bajramit, pas të cilit pason urdhri për të prerë kurban.[18]

Dihet se para shpalljes së fundit hyjnore, ishte traditë e idhujtarëve që gjatë tavafit rreth Qabesë, tu luteshin idhujve duke fishkëlluar dhe duke ecur lakuriq. Pastaj, për hir të tyre, flijonin kurbanë të ndryshëm, që gjoja të arrinin bekimin e tyre. Shumë prej dijetarëve, duke u nisur nga këto tradita të mbrapshta të idhujtarëve, konsiderojnë se ky ajet: Andaj, ti falu për hir të Zotit tënd dhe pre kurban! është një urdhër i qartë se namazilutja duhet të jetë vetëm për Allahun, Krijuesin e botëve, sikur edhe flijimi-sakrifica që duhet të bëhet vetëm në emër të Tij, ku besimtari bashkon sinqeritetin me besimin, duke besuar bindshëm se Allahu është Një dhe i pashoq, dhe se vetëm Ai meriton flijimet tona.

Në lidhje me këtë porosi hyjnore kemi edhe një ajet tjetër kuranor, kur Pejgamberi a.s. porositet nga i Lartrmadhërishmi me fjalët: Thuaj: namazi im, kurbani (flijimi) im, jeta ime dhe vdekja ime janë thjesht për Allahun, Zotin e botëve! Ai nuk ka shok (të barabartë me Të). Me këtë jam i urdhëruar dhe jam i pari (që i nënshtrohem Vullnetit të Tij si) musliman (El-Enam, 162-163)



إِنَّ شَانِئَكَ هُوَ الأَبْتَرُ
3. E ska dyshim se urrejtësi yt është farësosur

Thamë në fillim se kjo kaptinë ka zbritur në lidhje me As bin Vail es Sehmiun, njërin prej idhujtarëve me qëndrimin më armiqësor ndaj Resulullahut s.a.v.s.

Ky ajet kuranor është një fuqizim moral për Pejgamberin a.s., të cilit, sipas vetë urtësisë së Allahut xh.sh., djemtë nuk i jetonin. Mirëpo, vdekja e hershme e tyre ishte një pretekst për tallje dhe ironizim të tij nga ana e idhujtarëve, të cilët mendonin se fuqia dhe krenaria e një personi maten vetëm me pasurinë dhe numrin e djemve-pasardhësve.

Ata nuk e kuptonin fare se pas kësaj qëndronte një urtësi e madhe e Allahut xh.sh., i cili kishte përcaktuar që emri i Muhammedit a.s. jo që nuk do të harrohej, po përkundrazi, kujtimi dhe përshëndetjet e miliarda besimtarëve deri në ditën e Kiametit do të bëheshin vazhdimisht për të. Emri i tij do të përmendet në fillim dhe gjatë çdo namazi, kur besimtarët qëndrojnë në etehijat. kurse armiqtë e tij, si As bin Vaili, Ebu Xhehli, Ebu Lehebi e të tjerë, shumë shpejt do ti mbulonte pluhuri i harresës, sikur të mos kishin ekzistuar fare, po edhe nëse përmenden, emrat e tyre do të jenë vetëm sinonim i së keqes dhe i errësirës. Të kujtojmë vetëm Ebu Xhehlin, djali i të cilit Ikrime ibn Ebi Xhehl, as nuk donte të dëgjonte për emrin e babait të tij, dhe po tia përmendte dikush, bëhej sikur nuk dëgjonte, sepse zemra e tij ishte mbushur me iman dhe dashuri vetëm për Allahun dhe për të Dërguarin e tij-Muhammedin a.s.

Për këtë arsye Allahu xh.sh. me zbritjen e kësaj sureje, dëshiroi ta qetësonte të dërguarin e Vet, që të mos dëshpërohej se po i vdisnin djemtë, sepse i Larmadhërishmi e kishte dërguar atë si vulë të pejgamberëve dhe i kishte lejuar shefatin-ndërmjetësimin për ymetin e tij në Ditën e Gjykimit.



Porosia e kësaj sureje:
- Nderimi dhe fisnikërimi i Pejgamberit a.s. nga ana e Allahut xh.sh., ku i bëhet me dije Resulullahut s.a.v.s. se Allahu e kishte zgjedhur nga mbarë njerëzimi që të ishte bartës i Shpalljes, dhe se për të ishin përgatitur të mira të pakufishme, si në këtë botë ashtu edhe në Ahiret

- Prej këtyre dhuntive të shumta që i janë premtuar Muhammedit a.s., pa dyshim është edhe kroi apo lumi i Kevtherit në Xhennet, nga ujët e të cilit do të shuajë etjen çdo pjesëtar i ymetit të tij.

- Allahu xh.sh. e urdhëroi të Dërguarin e Tij dhe krejt ymetin që të jenë të kujdesshëm për namazet dhe për flijimet e tyre, që ato të bëhen vetëm në emër të Allahut dhe të askujt tjetër, sepse në adhurime duhet të ketë sinqeritet, sidomos gjatë namazit dhe flijimit.

- Përgëzim për Pejgamberin a.s. se ai do të ngadhënjente ndërsa armiqtë e tij do të pësonin disfatë të plotë.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] Imam Shevkaniu, Fethul Kadir, vëll. V, fq. 508

[2] Dr. Vehbete ez-Zuhajli Et-Tefsirul Munir, vëll.30, fq. 428.

[3] Ebu Bekr el Xhezairij Ejseru-t-Tefasir , vëll. V, fq. 621

[4] Dr. Vehbete ez-Zuhajli Et-Tefsirul Munir, vëll.30, fq. 428

[5] Ebul Hasen el Vahidi en Nisaburi Esbabu-n Nuzul, fq.260, Bejrut, pa vit botimi

[6] Fahru Rrazi Et-Tefsirul Kebir, vëll. 32, fq. 117

[7] Taberiu, vëll 30, fq. 321

[8] Transmetojnë Buhariu dhe Tirmidhiu

[9] Transmetojnë Muslimi dhe Tirmidhiu

[10] Altruizëm do të thotë: Gatishmëria për të flijuar të mirën vetjake për të mirën e të tjerëve; dëshira e synimi për ti bërë mirë tjetrit. Shih: Fjalori i gjuhës së sotme shqipe, vëll. I (A-M), fq, 25, Prishtinë, 1981.

[11]  Kurtubiu, El Xhamiu li ahkamil Kuran vëll. XX, fq. 217-218, Kajro 1372 h.

[12] Muhammed Abduhu, Tefsir Kuranil Kerim-xhuzu Amme, fq. 192, Bejrut-Kajro, 1989

[13] Abdurrahman bin Nasir es-Sadi Tejsirul Kerimirr-Rrahman fi tefsiri kelamil mennan, vëll. II fq. 1306, Kuvejt , 2000.

[14] Sejjid Kutb Fi Dhilalil Kuran, vëll VI, fq. 3988, Bejrut 1986

[15] Mahmud Hixhazi Tefsirul Vadih vëll. 30, fq. 85, Kajro 1975

[16] Muhammed Mutevel-li Sharavi Tefsir Suretul Maun, El-Kevther dhe El-Kafirun, fq. 11, Kajro 1980

[17] Transmetojnë Ibn Xheriri, Ibn Mundhiri dhe Bejhekiu

[18] Imam Shevkaniu, Fethul Kadir, vëll. V, fq. 508

----------


## Klevis2000

*Komentimi i kaptinës En-Nasr







إِذَا جَاءَ نَصْرُ اللَّهِ وَالْفَتْح.

 وَرَأَيْتَ النَّاسَ يَدْخُلُونَ فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ أَفْوَاجًا.

فَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ وَاسْتَغْفِرْهُ إِنَّهُ كَانَ تَوَّابًا



1. Pasi (të) erdhi ndihma (fitorja) e Allahut dhe ngadhënjimi (çlirimi i Mekës)

2. Dhe i pe njerëzit duke hyrë grupe-grupe në fenë e Allahut.

3. Atëherë, pra, madhëroje Zotin tënd me falënderim dhe kërko falje prej Tij. Ai vërtet është pranues i madh i pendimeve.*



Kaptina En-Nasr është kaptinë medinase, e zbritur pas sures Et-Tevbe dhe ka gjithsej 3 ajete. Në radhitjen e Mushafit mban numrin 110. Sipas të gjithë dijetarëve, është kaptina e fundit e zbritur nga Kurani, ndërsa së bashku me kaptinat El-Kevther dhe El-Asr, janë kaptinat më të shkurtra në Kuran, me nga gjithsej tri ajete.

Transmeton Ibn Merdevije nga Ibn Abasi se kjo kaptinë (Idha xhae nasrullahi vel feth) ka zbritur në Medinë.[1]



Emërtimi i kësaj kaptine

Kjo kaptinë është emërtuar En-Nasr, sepse nga vetë ajeti i parë i saj, shohim realizimin e premtimit të Allahut ndaj të Dërguarit të Tij, se ai do të ngadhënjente me ndihmën e Allahut dhe do të hynte triumfalisht në Mekë, kurse pas çlirimit të saj, do të shihte njërën prej shenjave më të mëdha të ngadhënjimit të misionit të tij, kur njerëzit do ta përqafonin fenë islame grupe-grupe, e jo individualisht si deri atëherë.

Kjo kaptinë nga komentatorët njihet edhe me emërtimin: Suretu-t-Tevdië-Surja lamtumirëse, sepse është sure që paralajmëron lamtumirën e Resulullahut s.a.v.s. nga kjo botë.

Kur zbriti kjo sure, i Dërguari i Allahut tha: Më është njoftuar vdekja ime. 



- Transmetojnë Ibn ebi Shejbete, Abdullah bin Hamidi, Bezzari, Ebu Jala, Ibn Merdevije si dhe Bejhekiu në Ed-Delail, nga Ibn Omeri të ketë thënë: Kjo kaptinë i ka zbritur të Dërguarit të Allahut në mes të ditëve të Teshrikut, në Mina, duke e kryer Haxhin lamtumirës. Pas zbritjes së kësaj sureje, i Dërguari i Allahut e kuptoi se misioni i tij ishte në përfundim dhe se kjo sure ishte lamtumirëse (e cila paralajmëronte vdekjen e shpejtë të tij), prandaj urdhëroi që tia sillnin devenë e tij, dhe, pasi shkoi tek turma e madhe e njerëzve, u ngrit dhe mbajti hytbenë e tij të njohur në haxhin lamtumirës[2]



Vlera e kësaj kaptine
Kaptina En-Nasr ka një vlerë të madhe, sepse vetë i Dërguari i Allahut e ka potencuar këtë në hadithin e tij, të cilin e transmeton Tirmidhiu nga Enes bin Maliku, kur thotë:Kaptina (Idha xhae nasrullahi vel-feth) ka vlerën e ¼ së Kuranit[3]



Shkaku i zbritjes së kësaj kaptine 
- Transmetojnë Ibn ebi Shejbete, Ibn Xheriri, Ibnul Mundhiri dhe Ibn Merdevije nga Aishja r.a. të ketë thënë: I Dërguari i Allahut, nga fundi i jetës së vet shumë shpesh përsëriste fjalët:Subhanallahi ve bihamdihi, ve estagfiruhu ve etubu ilejhi- Lartësimi dhe lavdatat qofshin për Allahun, faljen e të Cilit e kërkoj; dhe pendohem para Tij. Atëherë  vazhdon Aishja , e pyeta: - O i Dërguar i Allahut, po të shoh që shumë shpesh je duke i përsëritur këto fjalë: Subhanallahi ve bihamdihi, ve estagfiruhu ve etubu ilejhi, dhe ai (Muhammedi a.s.) mu përgjigj: Zoti im më ka paralajmëruar për një shenjë, të cilën do ta shoh në popullin (Ymetin) tim, dhe më ka urdhëruar që, pasi ta kem parë atë shenjë, ta lavdëroj Atë, të kërkoj falje prej Tij dhe të pendohem. Dhe unë, atë shenjë e pashë vërtet, e ajo është: Idha xhae nasrullahi vel feth. Ve reejten-nase jed-hulune fi dinil-lahi efvaxha. Fesebbih bihamdi rabbike vestagfirhu, innehu kane tevvaba - Pasi (të) erdhi ndihma (fitorja) e Allahut dhe ngadhënjimi (çlirimi i Mekës). Dhe i pe njerëzit duke hyrë grupe-grupe në fenë e Allahut. Atëherë, pra, madhëroje Zotin tënd me falënderim dhe kërko falje prej Tij. Ai vërtet është pranues i madh i pendimeve.[4]



- Ibni Abbasi rrëfen se si një ditë Omeri r.a. e kishte marrë pranë vetes në një tubim, ku ishin veteranët e luftës së Bedrit, dhe kur disa prej tyre e panë Ibni Abbasin aq të ri në mesin e tyre, u prekën dhe i thanë Omerit: Përse gjithnjë e merr këtë djalosh pranë vetes në tubimet tona, përderisa edhe ne kemi djem të moshës së tij? Atëherë Omeri ua ktheu: Sepse ky djalosh është i tillë çfarë është (duke aluduar dijen dhe zgjuarsinë e tij). Dhe kur, një ditë tjetër, Omeri r.a. më ftoi në një tubim të tyre, e kuptova se më kishte ftuar vetëm që para tyre ti demonstroja njohuritë e mia. Omeri r.a. u ngrit dhe i pyeti veteranët e luftës së Bedrit: Çthoni për fjalët e Allahut Idha xhae nasrullahi vel feth? deri në fund të kaptinës 

Disa prej tyre thanë: Allahu na ka urdhëruar ta falënderojmë Atë dhe të kërkojmë falje prej tij (istigfar), pasi që na mundësoi të ngadhënjejmë dhe ta çlirojmë Mekën, kurse të tjerët heshtën. Atëherë Omeri r.a. mu drejtua me fjalët: Vallë kështu mendon edhe ti, Ibn Abbas? Jo, - ia ktheva unë. Po atëherë çthua ti për këto fjalë të Allahut, më pyeti prapë Omeri r.a.? Ky është paralajmërim i vdekjes së Resulullahut s.a.v.s., - ia ktheva unë, - sepse pas fitores dhe ngadhënjimit, Allahu e urdhëronte të Dërguarin e Tij ta madhëronte Atë dhe të kërkonte falje e pendim nga Ai (në prag të vdekjes).

Atëherë Omeri tha: As unë nuk di për ndonjë komentim tjetër përveç këtij që thua ti, o Ibn Abbas.[5]


Lidhmëria e kësaj kaptine me atë paraprake El-Kafirun
Lidhmëria e kësaj kaptine me atë paraprake El-Kafirun, është e fuqishme mu për faktin se në suren paraprake, Allahu xh.sh. e urdhëroi të Dërguarin a.s. të distancohej publikisht nga besimi i kotë i pabesimtarëve, dhe tu tregonte atyre se ai adhuronte vetëm Allahun, krijuesin e ekzistencës. Dhe, si shpërblim për kët guxim të të Dërguarit të Tij, që i thirri haptazi idhujtarët me emrin më të urryer-pabesimtarë-qafira, Allahu xh.sh. realizoi premtimin e Tij të përsëritur edhe në disa sure të tjera para sures En-Nasr, se ngadhënjimi dhe fitorja do të ishte në anën e Muhammedit a.s. dhe ai së shpejti do ta shihte një shenjë të madhe, të paraljmëruar në Ymetin e tij, shenjën e suksesit të misionit të tij kur njerëzit do ta pranonin Islamin me mumër shumë të madh, grupe-grupe, fise-fise.

Fahrudin er-Rraziu mbi lidhmërinë e kësaj sureje me disa sure paraprake, thotë: Allahu xh.sh., kur i premtoi të Dërguarit të Vet në kaptinën Ed-Duha, ajeti 5 : E Zoti yt do të të japë ty, e ti do të kënaqesh, dhe në kaptinën El-Kevther , ajeti 1: Ne, vërtet të dhamë ty (o Muhammed) shumë të mira., kjo nënkuptonte faktin se autoriteti i tij po rritej dita-ditës dhe së shpejti do të shihte frytet e misionit të tij, sepse për një kohë të shkurtër, ndodhi çlirimi i Mekës, pa luftë, të cilën gjë askush as që kishte mundur ta paramendonte; pastaj në vitin vijues, delegacione të shumta nga tërë Siujdhesa Arabike kishin mësyrë Medinën për ta pranuar dhe publikuar fenë islame para Muhammedit a.s. Kjo zaten ishte edhe fitorja më e madhe e Muhammedit a.s., sepse zemrat e robëruara të njerëzve nga prangat e paganizmit, nga drita e Islamit u çliruan përjetë.

Rraziu vazhdon edhe më tutje dhe thotë: Allahu xh.sh. në këtë kaptinë e urdhëron Pejgamberin a.s. që pas ardhjes së ndihmës së Allahut: (Idha xhae nasrullahi)- Pasi (të) erdhi ndihma (fitorja) e Allahut , ta madhëronte dhe ta lartësonte Atë; kurse pas çlirimit të Mekës (vel feth)- dhe ngadhënjimi (çlirimi i Mekës), ta falënderonte Atë për të gjitha këto mirësi, ndërsa pasi ta kishte parë shenjën e madhe që i qe premtuar: Ve reejten-nase jed-hulune fi dinil-lahi efvaxha-Dhe i pe njerëzit duke hyrë grupe-grupe në fenë e Allahut, atëherë të kërkonte falje dhe mëshirë për veten dhe për mbarë besimtarët, sikur për këtë jepte shenjë edhe një ajet tjetër kuranor, kur Allahu i drejtohet  Muhammedit a.s.: Kërko falje për mëkatin tënd, për të besimtarëve e të besimtareve. (Muhammed-19)[6]



Koment:



إِذَا جَاءَ نَصْرُ اللَّهِ وَالْفَتْح

1. Pasi (të) erdhi ndihma (fitorja) e Allahut dhe ngadhënjimi (çlirimi i Mekës)

Sipas komentatorëve, fjala En-Nasr do të thotë: të ndihmosh dikë për të realizuar një qëllim të caktuar, ose ngadhënjim, fitore dhe nënshtrim i armiqve, kurse El-Feth do të thotë arritje e një aspirate që ka qenë e pakapshme (e parealizueshme) deri në atë moment[7] ose çlirim i vendbanimeve të sunduara nga zullumqarët (në këtë rast çlirimi i Mekës).[8]

Pjesëza idha-(kur) në fillim të kësaj sureje ka kuptimin e kohës së shkuar dhe vjen në kuptimin e njëjtë si pjesëzat kad-(tashmë), ose idh-(kur-pasi), do të thotë flet për diçka që tashmë ka ndodhur, e në këtë rast ky ishte çlirimi i Mekës dhe pranimi i Islamit grupegrupe nga fiset arabe. 

Ska dyshim, pothuaj të gjithë komentatorët janë unikë rreth faktiti që kjo sure flet për një ngjarje madhështore në historinë islame, ngjarje e cila ndërroi përfundimisht kahet e rrugës së njerëzimit, që ishte ngadhënjimi i së vërtetës dhe çlirimi i Mekës.

Nga shkaqet e zbritjes, pamë se pothuaj të gjitha faktet flasin se kjo sure ka zbritur pas çlirimit të Mekës dhe ka zbritur disa muaj para se i Dërguari a.s. të shpërngulej pranë fqinjësisë së Allahut xh.sh.

Madje, disa nga komentatorët e Kuranit, si Kurtubiu, japin hollësisht edhe ngjarjet që pasuan në ditët e fundit të jetës së Resulullahut, duke thënë se pasi pati zbritur kjo sure, derisa i Dërguari i Allahut ishte duke kryer Haxhin lamtumirës, i zbriti edhe ajeti: Sot përsosa për ju fenë tuaj, plotësova ndaj jush dhuntinë Time, zgjodha për ju Islamin fe. (El-Maide, 3), dhe i Dërguari a.s. jetoi edhe 80 ditë. 

Pastaj zbriti ajeti: Kërkojnë përgjigjen tënde. Thuaju: Allahu u përgjigjet për çështjen e kelale-s (ai që nuk lë prindër as fëmijë që e trashëgojnë)-(En-Nisaë, 176), dhe i Dërguari jetoi edhe 50 ditë.

Më pas zbriti ajeti: Juve ju erdhi i dërguar nga mesi juaj, atij i vjen rëndë për vuajtjet tuaja, sepse është lakmues i rrugës së drejtë për ju, është i ndjeshëm dhe i mëshirshëm për besimtarët (Et-Tevbe, 128), dhe i Dërguari a.s. jetoi edhe 35 ditë. Kurse pas zbritjes së ajetit të fundit kuranor: Dhe ruajuni asaj dite kur do të ktheheni tek Allahu, dhe secilit njeri i plotësohet ajo që e ka fituar, dhe atyre nuk u bëhet e padrejtë (El-Bekare, 281), i Dërguari a.s. jetoi vetëm 21 ditë, kurse Mukatili thotë se pas zbritjes së këtij ajeti, i Dërguari jetoi edhe 7 ditë[9].

Në anën tjetër, Fahru Rraziu dhe disa të tjerë, janë të mendimit se kjo sure ka zbritur para çlirimit të Mekës, dhe ishte një paralajmërim nga ana e Allahut xh.sh. se së shpejti do të vinte ndihma e Allahut e çlirimi dhe se njerëzit do të hynin në Islam grupe-grupe, prandaj Pejgamberi a.s. urdhërohej që, pasi të ndodhte kjo, të kërkonte faljen dhe mëshirën e Allahut.

Pavarësisht nga disa indikacione se kjo sure edhe mund të kishte zbritur para çlirimit të Mekës, si një shenjë-mrekulli për ngjarjet që do të pasonin më vonë, megjithatë, mendimi më i pranueshëm është që kjo sure të ketë zbritur pas vitit të nëntë hixhrij, do të thotë një vit e ca pas çlirimit të Mekës, dhe disa muaj para vdekjes së Resulullahut s.a.v.s.



وَرَأَيْتَ النَّاسَ يَدْخُلُونَ فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ أَفْوَاجًا

2. Dhe i pe njerëzit duke hyrë grupe-grupe në fenë e Allahut

Sipas historianëve, viti i nëntë hixhrij konsiderohet si viti më i suksesshëm i Resulullahut s.a.v.s., sepse në atë vit, që u quajt senetul vufud-viti i delegacioneve , nuk mbeti gati asnjë fis arab pa e pranuar Islamin. Dhe këto ishin frytet më të mëdha të misionit profetik të të Dërguarit të Allahut. 

Po ti kthehemi historisë në një retrospektivë të shkurtër, do të shohim vështirësitë e papërshkrueshme të Pejgamberit a.s. gjatë thirrjes së tij në Islam. Ishte i vetëm dhe pa ndonjë përkrahje të madhe nga të afërmit e tij. Por megjithatë, ai nuk u ndal dhe me shpresën tek Allahu se do ti mundësonte që këtë mision ta përmbushte me sukses, vazhdoi rrugën e tij të mundimshme. Pranë tij u tubuan disa njerëz, ose, thënë më mirë, një grup i vogël, të cilët pas pak kohe do të jepnin shembujt më të lartë të heroizmit dhe guximit, duke mundësuar lartësimin e fjalës së Allahut. Dhe kështu muslimanët, pas shumë vuajtjeve dhe persekutimeve u shpërngulën në Medinë, dhe aty vunë bazat e shtetit të ardhshëm islam. Nuk kaluan më shumë se tetë vjet nga migrimi dhe Allahu xh.sh. e realizoi premtimin se Muhammedi a.s. do të hynte në Mekë triumfalisht, do ta çlironte atë pa luftë dhe gjatë kësaj ngjarjeje madhështore ai do të jepte shembullin më të lartë njerëzor, shembullin e një strategu vizionar e të mëshirshëm, kur banorëve të Mekës, të cilët deri atëherë e kishin munduar e i kishin bërë një mijë të liga, u tha: Shkoni, jeni të lirë!

Kjo sjellje e tij bëri që shumë fise arabe, të cilat deri atëherë kishin qenë armiq të Islamit, të vendosnin përfundimisht për rreshtim në rrugën e drejtë. Madje disa prej këtyre fiseve gjatë kuvendimeve të tyre të fshehta më parë kishin thënë: Të presim se çfarë do të ndodhë, nëse Muhammedi fiton ndaj kurejshëve dhe i nënshtron ata, atëherë ai me të vërtetë qenka i Dërguar i Zotit, dhe do ti bashkohemi, po, nëse ai humb nga kurejshët, atëherë ai nuk është i dërguar po një shpifës, dhe ne do të jemi me kurejshët. Fatmirësisht ndodhi ajo e para, ngase Allahu xh.sh. vazhdimisht e ndihmoi të Dërguarin e Tij në lartësimin e fjalës së Vet, derisa ai me plot sukses përmbylli misionin e tij profetik.

Pra, viti i nëntë ishte vit i delegacioneve, vit kur fiset nga Meka, Taifi, Hevazini, Jemeni dhe nga vendet e tjera të Gadishullit Arabik, vinin në Medinë në grupe të mëdha, ta pranonin Islamin. Dhe kjo ishte ajo shenja e madhe për të cilën ishte paralajmëruar Muhammedi a.s. nga ana e Allahut xh.sh., sipas hadithit që e transmeton Aishja r.a., të cilin e cituam më lart, kur thotë se i Dërguari i Allahut kishte thënë: Zoti im më ka paralajmëruar për një shenjë, të cilën do ta shoh në popullin (Ymetin) tim, dhe më ka urdhëruar që pasi ta kem parë atë shenjë, ta lavdëroj Atë, të kërkoj falje prej Tij dhe të pendohem. Dhe unë, atë shenjë e pashë vërtet, e ajo është: Idha xhae nasrullahi vel feth deri në fund të sures.





فَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ وَاسْتَغْفِرْهُ إِنَّهُ كَانَ تَوَّابًا

3. Atëherë, pra, madhëroje Zotin tënd me falënderim dhe kërko falje prej Tij. Ai vërtet është pranues i madh i pendimeve.

Pas fitores dhe ngadhënjimit-çlirimit të Mekës dhe hyrjes masive të njerëzve në Islam, është e natyrshme që duhej të pasonte falënderimi i të Dërguarit a.s. ndaj Allahut xh.sh., sepse vetëm nga Ai dhe nga askush tjetër vjen ndihma e vërtetë: Ndihma (e vërtetë) vjen vetëm prej Allahut, ngadhënjyesit, të urtit (Ali Imran, 126).

Në këtë ajet kuranor, i Dërguari a.s. porositet nga Krijuesi i tij që ta lartësonte me madhërim Atë dhe të kërkonte falje e mëshirë nga Ai. 

Shtrohet pyetja: A thua i Dërguari a.s. kishte ndonjë gabim apo kishte bërë ndonjë mëkat që tash ti lutej Zotit për falje dhe të pendohej tek Ai?

Komentatorët, tek sqarojnë kuptimin e vërtetë të këtij ajeti, janë unanimë se ky ajet ka të bëjë më shumë me Ymetin e Muhammedit a.s., por ftesa për një gjë të tillë bëhet nëpërmjet Pejgamberit a.s. Me këtë dëshirohet të na bëhet me dije se çrëndësi të madhe ka istigfari, madhërimi i Allahut dhe pendimi. Kurse, nga aspekti i akaidit, kjo çështje është e prerë, do të thotë ata janë të mbrojtur nga mëkatet, ndonëse edhe ata mund të kenë ndonjë lëshim të vogël, që nuk ndërlidhet me shpalljen. Fundja edhe ata ishin njerëz nga mishi dhe shpirti, ashtu si njerëzit e tjerë, përveçse ata, Allahu xh. sh., i dalloi nga të tjerët me shpallje.



Porosia e kësaj sureje:

- Besimtari duhet të jetë i vetëdijshëm dhe i ndërgjegjshëm për faktin se ndihma dhe përkrahja e vërtetë vjen vetëm prej Allahut xh.sh.

- Allahu i Plotfuqishëm e udhëzon në rrugë të drejtë atë që do, dhe i ndihmon të ngadhënjejnë ata që angazhohen me përkushtim në ngritjen e idealit islam.

- Në këtë sure jepet një mesazh i qartë se Islami me ndihmën e Allahut, do të jetë triumfues ndaj të gjitha feve dhe ideologjive të tjera që janë pjellë e imagjinatës njerëzore.

- Besimtari duhet të jetë mirënjohës ndaj dhuntive të Allahut xh.sh., të cilat janë të panumërta. Ai duhet të kërkojë falje dhe të pendohet për gabimet e bëra, sepse Allahu fal shumë dhe është i mëshirshëm. Pendimi është një portë që rri gjithmonë e hapur për të hyrë në mëshirën e Allahut xh.sh., andaj njeriu nuk bën assesi të jetë pesimist dhe të humbë shpresën duke menduar se Allahu nuk i fal gabimet, meqë Vetë i Lartmadhërishmi në Kuran ka thënë: Thuaj, o robërit e Mi, të cilët e keni ngarkuar me shumë gabime veten tuaj, mos e humbni shpresën ndaj mëshirës së Allahut, sepse Allahu i fal të gjitha mëkatet, Ai është që fal shumë dhe është mëshirues!, (Ez-Zumer, 53)

Po ashtu edhe i Dërguari i Allahut na porosit për istigfar-kërkim faljeje dhe pendim, kur thotë: Kërkoni falje nga Allahu, sepse unë shtatëdhjetë herë në ditë kërkoj falje prej Tij.

- Muhammedi a.s. ishte dhe do të mbetet gjithmonë simbol i thirrësit më të madh dhe më të përkushtuar në rrugën e Allahut. Ky i Dërguar, mëshirë për mbarë njerëzinë, kur h. Aishja pasi e kishte parë ti ishin enjtur këmbët nga namazi i shumtë, i tha: Përse po falesh kaq shumë, kur ty Allahu ti ka falur të gjitha? - ai u përgjigj: Vallë a të mos jem rob falënderues dhe mirënjohës!

- Në këtë sure gjejmë edhe paralajmërimin për lamtumirën e Resulullahut nga kjo botë kalimtare për në botën e Amshimit.







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] Imam Shevkaniu, Fethul Kadiir vëll.V, fq. 515

[2] Dr. Vehbete ez-Zuhajli, Et-Tefsirul Munir, vëll. XXX, fq. 446

[3] Po aty, fq. 357.

[4] Transmeton Muslimi

[5] Sahihul Buhari; Shih Muhtesar Tefsir Ibn Kethir, vëll III, fq. 687, Bejrut 1981.

[6] Fahru Rraziu Et-Tefsirul Kebir-Mefatihul Gajb, vëll.32, fq. 149.

[7] Po aty fq. 151.

[8] Et-Tefsirul Munir, vëll 32, fq. 448.

[9] Kurtubiu, El Xhamiu li ahkamil Kuran vëll. XX, fq. 233

----------


## Klevis2000

*Komentimi i kaptinës  El-Fil


أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِأَصْحَابِ الْفِيلِ أَلَمْ يَجْعَلْ كَيْدَهُمْ فِي تَضْلِيلٍ وَأَرْسَلَ عَلَيْهِمْ طَيْرًا أَبَابِيل تَرْمِيهِمْ بِحِجَارَةٍ مِنْ سِجِّيل فَجَعَلَهُمْ كَعَصْفٍ مَأْكُول



1.A nuk e ke parë )a nuk të ka arritur lajmi) se çbëri Zoti yt me poseduesit e elefantit?

2 A nuk ua bëri komplotin (përpjekjen) e tyre të dështuar?

3. dhe Ai kundër tyre dërgoi shpendë (që vinin) tufë-tufë!

4. që i gjuanin ata me gurë nga balta e gurëzuar! 

5. duke i bërë si gjeth i grimcuar (i përtypur)!

                                                                                       (El-Fil, 1-5)*



Kaptina El-Fil është kaptinë mekase. Ka gjithsej 5 ajete dhe ka zbritur pas sures  El-Kafirun. Në radhitjen e Mushafit mban numrin 105.

Transmeton Ibn Merdevije nga Ibn Abasi të ketë thënë: Kaptina Elem tere kejfe, ka zbritur në Mekë.[1]



Emërtimi i kësaj sureje
Kjo sure është emërtuar me emrin El-Fil, për shkak se qysh në ajetin e parë flitet për dënimin që goditi pronarët e elefantit (filit), të cilët  Allahu xh.sh. i shkatërroi, atëherë kur Ebreheja deshi ta rrënonte Qabenë. 



Lidhmëria e kësaj sureje me atë paraprake El-Humeze
Kjo sure ka lidhmëri të ngushtë me atë paraprake El-Humeze, duke u nisur nga fakti se në suren El Humeze Allahu xh.sh. na tregoi për gjendjen e atyre që vetëm grumbullojnë mall-pasuri dhe krenohen me të, duke përqeshur të varfrit dhe ata që nuk kanë dhe duke menduar se kjo pasuri do ti bëjë të përjetshëm. Allahu xh.sh. këtij grupi të njerëzve i shpjegon se vendqëndrim i tyre do të jetë zjarri i Xhehennemit. Shikuar nga ky këndvështrim, kaptina El-Fil, ka një lidhmëri të fortë me atë paraprake El-Humeze, sepse Allahu xh. sh. në këtë sure, tregon se si i ka shkatërruar pronarët e elefantëve, përkatësisht ushtrinë e Ebrehesë, me gurë të vegjël që i hidhnin mbi ta zogjtë që vinin e shkonin tufa-tufa. Me një fjalë, Ebreheja, që ishte shumë më i fuqishëm, u shkatërrua me tërë ushtri të madhe, nga disa zogj të vegjël, të cilët atë ushtri e bënë si gjethe të grimcuara. Ebrehesë në këtë rast nuk i bëri dobi as pasuria dhe as elefanti, veçse vdiq i nënçmuar e i përbuzur, prandaj ky pësim i tij është mësim për çdokënd që i ngacmon dhe i shqetëson të tjerët se fundi i tij do të jetë tragjik.[2]



Përmbajtja e kësaj kaptine shikuar nga këndvështrimi historik i ngjarjes
Në Jemen sundonte një mëkëmbës i mbretit të Abisinisë Ashame en-Nexhashiut, i quajtur Ebrehe bin Sabah el Eshrem, i cili kishte ndërtuar në Sana (Sanë) të Jemenit një katedralë të madhe që e kishte emërtuar El-Kul-lejs. Qëllimi i tij ishte që me ndërtimin e kësaj katedrale ta zbehte famën e Qabesë, të cilën arabët e konsideronin vend të shenjtë dhe vend ku kryenin Haxhin, i cili datonte qysh prej kohës së Ibrahimit a.s., ani pse i deformuar në rite dhe liturgji të ndryshme pagane.

Një ditë, një arab nga fisi Kenan e kishte ndotur atë katedralë, dhe ky ishte një pretekst i mjaftueshëm për Ebrehenë, që ta mësynte Mekën për ta shkatërruar Qabenë, njëherë e përgjithmonë, dhe ta lidhte Jemenin me tokat e Shamit, për ta përhapur gjithandej fenë e krishterë.

Për këtë ekspeditë ndëshkuese ai kishte përgatitur një ushtri të madhe, madje me vete kishte edhe disa elefantë, që për atë kohë ishte diçka që arabët ende nuk e kishin parë . Në lidhje me numrin e elefantëve ka mendime kontradiktore; disa thonë se kanë qenë 8, disa 12 , disa 13, kurse disa të tjerë e stërmadhojnë këtë numër shumë. Sidoqoftë, një gjë është më se e sigurt: në këtë ushtri kishte edhe elefantë, si kafshë bartëse dhe lufte.

Gjatë rrugës për në Mekë, Ebreheja u ndesh dy herë me disa fise arabe, të cilat u munduan ta ndalnin që të mos realizonte qëllimin e tij, por që të dyja këto përpjekje dështuan, dhe prijësit e tyre u zunë rob nga ana e ushtrisë së Ebrehesë. Kur arriti afër Mekës u ndal në vendin e quajtur El Mugammes dhe aty ngriti kampin. Ndërkohë, ushtarët e Ebrehesë filluan të plaçkitnin pasurinë e kurejshëve e ndër të tjera edhe 200 deve të gjyshit të Resulullahut s.a.v.s.  Abdul Muttalibit. Pastaj ai` dërgoi emisarët për ti lajmëruar kurejshët se nuk kishte ardhur që ti luftonte ata, por qëllimi i tij ishte vetëm rrënimi i Qabesë. Prijësit kurejshë kuvenduan midis tyre dhe panë se nuk kishin forcë të mjaftueshme që ti kundërviheshin Ebrehesë, prandaj vendosën të largoheshin përkohësisht në malet përreth për të pritur se çfarë do të ndodhte me Qabenë. Ata ishin të bindur se se Zoti i Plotëfuqishëm do ta mbronte shtëpinë e Tij.

Ebreheja urdhëroi që para se ta shkatërronin Qabenë, të fliste edhe një herë me të parin e kurejshëve për ti treguar për qëllimin e tij. Dhe kurejshët zgjodhën Abdul Muttalibin për të biseduar me të.

Meqenëse Abdul Muttalibi ishte njeri i pashëm dhe kishte tipare të një fisniku arab, Ebreheja e nderoi me nderimet më të larta, duke u ulur me të në dysheme, dhe jo siç e kishte zakon që njerëzit ti vështronte nga pozita e të lartit.

Së pari e pyeti nëse kishte ndonjë nevojë apo ndonjë shërbim, të cilin Ebreheja mund tia kryente, e ai pa një pa dy ia ktheu: - Unë dua që të mi kthesh prapa 200 devetë e mia. Ebreheja u step nga kjo përgjigje dhe me habi i tha: - Nuk kërkon nga unë që të heq dorë nga rrënimi i Shtëpisë suaj të shenjtë-Qabesë, e cila për ju simbolizon çdo gjë, mishërimin e fesë suaj dhe krenarinë tuaj, por po kërkon të ti kthej devetë?!

- Pikërisht këtë e kërkoj nga ju, mbret i nderuar, sepse unë jam pronar i deveve, kurse Qabeja e ka Zotin-Pronarin e saj, i Cili do ta mbrojë atë nga shkatërrimi, që synoni ju, - ia ktheu Abdul Muttalibi.

I habitur nga një përgjigje e tillë plot urtësi, Ebreheja ia ktheu devetë Abdul Muttalibit, dhe të nesërmen mësyu Mekën-Qabenë dhe arriti deri në luginën Muhassar-Vadi Muhassar.[3] Për çudinë e të gjithëve, elefanti më i madh që kishin me vete për ta shkatërruar Qabenë, atë ditë nuk bënte asnjë hap përpara nga Haremi-Qabeja. Diçka e ndalonte dhe e pengonte. Kur e kthenin atë nga drejtimi i Jemenit, ai merrte vrapin andej. Njësoj vepronte edhe kur e kthenin nga drejtimi i Shamit (Sirisë).

Përpjekjet e ushtrisë së Ebrehesë për të hyrë në Harem me elefantë, vazhduan gjatë gjithë ditës së parë, kurse të nesërmen, u panë tufa të mëdha zogjsh nga drejtimi i bregdetit, zogj që kurrë më parë nuk ishin parë, tek bartnin në kthetrat dhe në sqepat e tyre gurë të vegjël. Këta zogj, me urdhrin e Allahut, filluan të gjuanin gurë mbi ushtrinë e Ebrehesë dhe i shkatërruan ata. Të tmerruar nga një sulm i tillë i papritur, ushtarët e Ebrehesë filluan të zmbrapseshin dhe morën arratinë. Shumica prej tyre vdiqën rrugës për në Jemen, kurse Ebreheja u godit rëndë nga një sëmundje, prej së cilës i binte mishi nga trupi, dhe, posa arriti në Sana, vdiq.

Kjo humbje e ushtrisë së madhe të Ebrehesë pati një ndikim të madh në historinë arabe, dhe prej këtij momenti, kurejshët fituan edhe më shumë në famë, sepse fiset e tjera arabe për ta thoshin se kurejshët qenkëshin popull i zgjedhur i Allahut, se Allahu i mbrojti ata dhe Shtëpinë e Tij.[4] Në anën tjetër, kjo ishte një dëshmi dhe një parashenjë nga ana e Allahut xh.sh. se Ai vërtet e kishte zgjedhur këtë popull, meqë nga mesi i tyre kishte zgjedhur më të madhin e njerëzisë- Muhammedin a.s. i cili do ta bartte flamurin e misionit të fundit hyjnor në tokë. 

Kjo ngjarje ndodhi në vitin 570 të erës së re, në vitin në të cilin u lind edhe Muhammedi a.s., dhe ky vit u quajt: Amul fil- Viti i elefantit. 

Ky vit pati një rëndësi të veçantë për arabët, sepse qe fillimi i historisë së re të tyre. Ishte kjo një prej parashenjave të mëdha të ardhjes së të Dërguarit të fundit, të cilin të gjithë popujt e atëhershëm po e prisnin me padurim në mos do të ishte nga mesi i tyre, si hebrenjtë ashtu edhe të krishterët. Por deshi Allahu xh.sh. që ky i Dërguar të ishte nga arabët, nga fisi më i zgjedhur i tyre-kurejshët, të ishte një njeri i ndershëm, besnik dhe i respektuar nga të gjithë edhe para se ti vinte shpallja.

Allahu xh.sh. ndër kaptinat e para të Dërguarit të Tij i zbriti këtë kaptinë, duke i treguar për një ngjarje të cilën Resulullahu nuk e kishte parë as përjetuar, veçse atëbotë në Mekë ende kishte njerëz të gjallë që kishin qenë dëshmitarë të kësaj mrekullie, dhe në asnjë mënyrë nuk arritën ta kontestonin fjalën e Allahut për ngjarjen në fjalë, sepse në realitet, ajo kishte ndodhur ashtu.


Koment
أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِأَصْحَابِ الْفِيلِ
1. A nuk e ke parë )a nuk të ka arritur lajmi) se çbëri Zoti yt me poseduesit e elefantit?

Që në fillim të kësaj kaptine pason një pyetje hyjnore drejtuar Muhammedit a.s.: A nuk e ke parë?, po qëllimi këtu nuk është pyetja nëse e kishte parë apo jo, por: A të ka arritur lajmi? - ose a e di se çbëri Zoti yt me pronarët e elefantit (me Ebrehenë dhe ushtrinë e tij), i cili mësyu Mekën për të rrënuar Shtëpinë e shenjtë-Qabenë.

Pyetja, edhe pse i është adresuar Muhammedit a.s., në fakt synon më tepër idhujtarët kurejshë, disa prej të cilëve ende ishin dëshmitarë të gjallë të kësaj ngjarjeje, dhe vetë e kishin parë ndëshkimin që Allahu xh.sh. kishte zbritur mbi ushtrinë e Ebrehesë. Ky adresim hyjnor ndaj kurejshëve u drejtohej për të shprehur habinë, si ishte e mundur që kurejshët, të cilët Allahu i mbrojti prej Ebrehesë, mbrojti Shtëpinë e shenjtë, mbrojti shenjtërinë e saj prej armiqve, dhe të cilët me sytë e tyre kishin parë tek shkatërrohej një ushtri e madhe nga disa tufa zogjësh që hidhnin mbi ta gurë të vegjël, nga goditjet e të cilëve binin të vdekur, e tash nuk besojnë që po Ai Allah të ka dërguar ty, o Muhammed, që të nxjerrësh mbarë njerëzimin në dritën e së vërtetës. Si është e mundur që këta njerëz, që ishin dëshmitarë të gjallë të asaj mrekullie hyjnore, të mos i përulen tash Allahut, për ta falënderuar dhe adhuruar Atë, por ende adhurojnë gurë e idhuj të cilët vetë i gdhendin e i skalitin?!

Kur është fjala për shprehjen Elem tere- e cila pothuajse në çdo ajet ku është përmendur e ka kuptimin elem talem - a nuk e di, dijetarët kanë bërë pyetje: A thua përse Allahu xh.sh. nuk e përdori këtu drejtpërdrejt shprehjen elem talem - a nuk e di por e përdori Elem tere  e cila nëse përkthehet fjalë për fjalë e ka kuptimin a nuk e ke parë ?

Ja se çpërgjigje jep në lidhje me këtë Muhammed M. Sharavi. Ai thotë: E ka përdorur këtë shprehje elem tere, sepse mënyrat-metodat e përfitimit të diturisë tek njeriu së pari janë shqisat (të dëgjuarit dhe të pamët) e më pas vijnë gjërat logjike që kanë të bëjnë me sferën e mendjes, do të thotë në çdo rast tek njeriu, atij i paraprijnë shqisat, e pastaj vijnë gjërat që mund të preken. Në lidhje me këtë jep sinjal edhe ajeti kuranor: Allahu ju nxori nga barqet e nënave tuaja (si foshnje) që nuk dinit asgjë. Ju pajisi me (shqisa për) të dëgjuar, me të parë dhe me zemër (mendje), ashtu që të jeni falënderues (En-Nahl, 78)[5]

Kurse Fahru Rraziu thotë: E ka përdorur shprehjen elem teree jo elem talem sepse ngjarja që kishte ndodhur atë vit kur kishte lindur edhe vetë Pejgamberi a.s., ishte një ngjarje ende e freskët, disa që e kishin parë ngjarjen ende ishin gjallë, dhe për banorët e Mekës kjo ishte një e vërtetë e pakontestueshme, prandaj edhe pyetja i bëhet Muhammedit a.s. që duhej ti kishte arritur lajmi sigurisht nga bashkëkombësit e tij, i përcjellë në mënyrë gojore se çfarë bëri Zoti yt me Ebrehenë dhe ushtrinë e tij.

Rraziu vazhdon e thotë: Dallimi në mes fjalëve elem tere dhe elem talem është se për atë send që nuk mund të përfyryrohet (imagjinohet) të kuptuarit e tij, nuk mund të përdoret tjetër shprehje përveç elem talem, kurse për atë që mund të përfytyrohet dhe të kuptohet, si p.sh. ikja e elefantit, goditja me gurë, etj., mund të përdoret shprehja elem tere-a nuk e ke parë.[6]

Muhammed M. Sharavi, përkitazi me këtë ajet, thotë:

Sigurisht se dikush mund edhe të pyesë: a thua përse Allahu xh.sh. tha: elem tere kejfe feale rabbuke bi as-habil fiil e nuk tha : elem tere kejfe feale Allahu bi as-habil fiil ?! 

Përgjigja është se  këtu veprimi ka ardhur në cilësinë e rububijetit , e rububijeti është edukim, përkujdesje ndaj dikujt që e ke nën kujdesje, rritje etj. Allahu xh.sh. me këtë sikur dëshiron ti thotë të dërguarit të Tij se, ashtu siç i shkatërrova pronarët e elefantit, pa shkaqe të rëndomta dhe jashtë ligjeve të kësaj natyre, ashtu do të jem në mbrojtjen tënde derisa tua përcjellësh tërë njerëzimit mesazhin Tim. [7]



أَلَمْ يَجْعَلْ كَيْدَهُمْ فِي تَضْلِيلٍ
2 A nuk ua bëri komplotin (përpjekjen) e tyre të dështuar?

Allahu xh.sh. në këtë ajet, prapë në formë pyetjeje, na bën me dije se planet dhe intrigat e Ebrehesë i asgjësoi dhe i bëri të dështuara. Ata nuk arritën qëllimin e tyre për ta shkatërruar Qabenë, prandaj a nuk mjaftonte ky fakt që kurejshët të mos i mbyllnin sytë para së vërtetës, po ta besonin Allahun, i Cili i shpëtoi nga armiku i tyre në një të kaluar shumë të afërt, dhe në të njëjtën kohë e ruajti Shtëpinë e Tij, shenjtërinë dhe pacenueshmërinë e saj. Në të kundërtën, edhe çdo plan dhe komplot i tyre kundër Muhammedit a.s. dhe Islamit do të dështonte njësoj.

A nuk thotë i Plotfuqishmi në Kuranin fisnik:

Ata bënin plane (kurtha-intriga) e Allahu i asgjësoi ato, se Allahu është më i miri që asgjëson (dredhitë).  (El-Enfal, 30)

dhe:

Allahu iu kundërvu dredhisë së tyre, Allahu është asgjësuesi më i fuqishëm kundër atyre që bëjnë dredhi.  (Ali Imran, 54)



وَأَرْسَلَ عَلَيْهِمْ طَيْرًا أَبَابِيل تَرْمِيهِمْ بِحِجَارَةٍ مِنْ سِجِّيل فَجَعَلَهُمْ كَعَصْفٍ مَأْكُول

3. Dhe Ai kundër tyre dërgoi shpendë (që vinin) tufë-tufë!

4. që i gjuanin ata me gurë nga balta e gurëzuar! 

5. duke i bërë si gjeth i grimcuar (i përtypur)!

Allahu i Plotfuqishëm deshi që në tërë këtë ngjarje të kishte një mrekulli, që ushtrinë e madhe të Ebrehesë ta shkatërronte me një ushtri të Tij, në këtë rast as me njerëz e dhe as me engjëj, por me tufa të mëdha zogjsh, të cilët vinin radhë-radhë. 

Ska dyshim që këta zogj, që erdhën në mënyrë të befasishme nga drejtimi i detit, ishin një prej ushtrive të panumërta të Allahut për të cilat i Gjithëfuqishmi thotë:

 Ushtritë e qiejve e të tokës janë vetëm të Allahut, e Allahu është shumë i dijshëm dhe shumë i saktë., (El-Feth , 4)

Dhe në një ajet tjetër:

Ushtrinë e Zotit tënd nuk e di kush pos Tij , (El-Mudethir, 31)

Këso tufa zogjsh, nga të cilët çdonjëri mbante nga tre gurë, një në sqep dhe nga një në të dy këmbët, nuk ishin parë e as njohur kurrë më parë nga arabët. Zogjtë patën ardhur nga drejtimi i detit, dhe pas kryrjes së misionit qenë kthyer prapë nga kishin ardhur. Ata shkuan, por ngjarja e Ebrehesë mori dhenë, mbeti dhe u shënua në librat e historisë si një vërejtje se ata që nuk i frikësohen Allahut, do të kenë kësi përfundimi të keq.

Sipas Kadi Bejdaviut fjala sixh-xhil është fjalë me prejardhje persiane por e arabizuar dhe përbëhet nga dy fjalë: sixh- që në persishte do të thotë-gur dhe xhil- që do të thotë-baltë-dhe.[8] 

Ekzistojnë edhe disa mendime të tjera lidhur me kuptimin e fjalës sixh-xhil por ne u mjaftuam vetëm me njërin prej mendimeve të paraqitura nga El Bejdaviu.



Mendimet e disa dijetarëve bashkëkohorë lidhur me këtë ngjarje 
Përfaqësuesi më i denjë i shkollës bashkëkohore racionaliste, Imam Muhammed Abduhu duke komentuar këtë kaptinë, u përpoq që tërë këtë mrekulli, e cila e përshkon këtë ngjarje, tia përshtasë të perceptuarit të mendjes njerëzore, duke mos përmendur drejtpërdrejt këtë ngjarje si një mrekulli të Allahut, e cila ishte një prej parashenjave të mëdha të ardhjes së Muhammedit a.s., por si pasojë të një epidemie (kolere apo lie), e cila u përhap në mesin e ushtrisë së Ebrehesë, pasi që zogjtë hodhën mbi ta gurët me disa mikorobe a virusë!. Ja se çfarë thotë, ndër të tjera, Imam Muhammed Abduhu në tefsirin e tij:

 Në ditën e dytë në mesin e ushtarëve shpërtheu epidemia e lisë dhe e kolerës. Ikrime thotë: Ishte kjo hera e parë që u shfaq lia në tokën arabe, ndërsa Jakub bin Utbe thotë: Ai ishte viti kur lia dhe kolera u paraqitën në Arabi.

Sëmundjet kishin një efekt të papërshkrueshëm mbi trupat e tyre; mishi i trupit të tyre (ushtarëve të Ebrehesë) filloi të binte. Ushtarët dhe komandanti i tyre ikën të tmerruar. Edhe Ebreheja u qëllua nga kjo; mishi i tij vazhdoi ti derdhej nga trupi, gisht pas gishti, gjymtyrë pas gjymtyre, derisa më në fund gjoksi i tij u ça dhe ai vdiq në Sana

Kjo, thotë Abduhu, është ajo që shënimet e ndryshme e kanë përmendur dhe që është logjikisht e pranueshme. Kjo sure tregon se lia dhe kolera qenë shkaktuar nga gurët e fortë që barteshin e hidheshin mbi ushtarët, nga grupe kolosale zogjsh, të cilat barten zakonisht nga erërat. Është në rregull të besohet se ata zogj, të cilët përmenden në këtë sure, kanë qenë një lloj mizash ose mushkonjash që bartnin mikrobe të disa sëmundjeve, dhe se gurët kanë qenë prej argjilës së thatë e të helmueshme...! Kur kjo argjilë prekte çfarëdo organizmi, depërtonte thellë në të dhe shkaktonte ndërlikime plagësh, plagë që shqetësonin tërë trupin, duke shkaktuar rënien e mishit. Shumë lloje të këtyre zogjve (fluturuesve) të pafuqishëm, janë në të vërtetë trupat më efikase të Allahut, të cilat Ai i shfrytëzon për shkatërrimin e kujtdo që Ai dëshiron. Ai organizëm i imët që sot quhet mikrob hyn brenda këtij klasifikimiKjo mund të merret si bazë për të kuptuarit e kësaj sureje. Asgjë tjetër nuk mund të pranohet pa shpjegim logjik, madje edhe nëse është transmetuar në mënyrë autentike. (!!!) [9]

Këto komentime racionaliste të Imam Abduhusë, dy dijetarët më të spikatur bashkëkohorë të tefsirit, Sejid Kutbi dhe Muhammed M. Sharavi, i kundërshtuan haptazi, duke thënë se nuk ka mundësi që çdo mrekulli të shpjegohet në suza të aftësive tona mendore.

Ja se çthotë në lidhje me këtë prof. Sejid Kutbi: As supozimi i lisë apo i kolerës si pasojë e argjilës së infektuar nga mikrobet, i shtruar nga Imami i njohur (Abduhu) e as ai i kundërti, i cili i përshkruan se gurët i çanë kokat dhe trupat e abisinasve, duke i lënë si mbeturina të gjetheve të thara e të grmicuara, nuk e tejpeshon njëri-tjetrin në manifestimin e fuqisë së Allahut xh.sh. dhe nuk ka nevojë që asnjëri të merret si shpjegim më i mirë i ngjarjes...

Sa i përket ngjarjes në fjalë, mendimi që mbron të panjohurën, mbinjerëzoren, peshon më tepër...

Ajo që ne dimë për linë dhe kolerën, nuk përputhet me atë që është shënuar për efektet e ngjarjes mbi trupat e ushtarëve dhe prijësit të tyre. Asnjëra nga këto dy sëmundje nuk shkakton rënien e mishit të gjymtyrëve të trupit të njeriut dhe as që shkakton çarjen e gjoksit. Aq më tepër, transmetimet e Ikrimes dhe të Jakub bin Utbes nuk flasin për atë se lia-kolera i ka rënë ushtrisë. Asnjëri nga transmetimet nuk thotë asgjë më tepër se ajo që kolera atë vit për herë të parë e kaploi Gadishullin Arabik. Asnjëri nga këta të dy nuk ka sugjeruar se Ebreheja dhe ushtria e tij janë bërë viktimë e kësaj epidemie. Përveç kësaj, nëse vetëm ushtria ishte goditur nga sëmundja, ndërsa arabët përreth mbetën të sigurt, atëherë kjo do të ishte vërtet e panatyrshme. Pasi kjo ngjarje në çdo rast është e mbinatyrshme, përse të lodhemi duke e kufizuar veten brenda një shpjegimi të caktuar, vetëm për shkak se ai shpjegim bazohet në atë që është më e afërt për shqisat njerëzore...? Ne duhet tu qasemi thënieve kuranore, me qëllim që prej tyre të nxjerrim konceptet tona dhe ti formulojmë idetë tona. Ajo që thotë Kurani, është përfundimtare si e tillë. Ajo për të cilën ne thërrasim arsyen dhe gjykimin e saj për atë se çtregon Kurani lidhur me ngjarjet në gjithësi ose në histori, në botën e njeriut ose në sferën e të paperceptueshmes, nuk është asgjë më tepër sesa rezultat i pastër i ekzistencës sonë të fundme njerëzore dhe përvojave që kemi Atëherë, askush nuk mund të thotë për ndonjë thënie kuranore: Është e papranueshme për arsyen, kështu që për të duhet kërkuar ndonjë shpejgim logjik, siç thonë shpesh mbrojtësit e shkollës racionaliste. Kjo nuk do të thotë se duhet ti pranojmë paragjykimet; kjo vetëm thekson se arsyeja njerëzore nuk është arbitër për atë se çthotë Kurani. Kur shprehjet e tekstit kuranor janë të qarta dhe të drejtpërdrejta, ato determinojnë se si arsyet tona duhet ti qasen atij, me qëllim që ti formulojmë pikëpamjet tona lidhur me çështjen e dhënë, si dhe përkitazi me faktet e tjera universale.[10]

Ndërsa Sharaviu, gjatë komentimit të kësaj kaptine, ndër të tjera, thotë: Në këtë kaptinë shihet se nuk kemi të bëjmë thjesht vetëm me një veprim, por me veprim të kryer sipas mënyrës së posaçme që nuk mund të kryhet nga askush tjetër përpos nga Allahu xh.sh.

Këtu Allahu xh.sh. sikur dëshiron të na e tërheqë vërejtjen se në natyrë ka veprime që kryhen sipas rregullave dhe ligjeve të përcaktuara qysh më parë nga ana e Allahut, por ekzistojnë edhe disa veprime që nganjëherë kryhen drejtpërdrejt me ndërhyrjen dhe Vullnetin e Allahut, jashtë ligjeve ekzistuese në këtë natyrë.

Për disa veprime që kryhen nëpërmjet këtyre ligjeve, njeriu edhe mund të mendojë se ligji e jo Allahu kanë vepruar, si p.sh. kur zjarri djeg, uji njom dhe shuan etjen, shpata pret etj., mirëpo nëse ndodh diçka në mënyrë jo të rëndomtë jashtë këtyre ligjeve, atëherë gjithkush duhet ta ketë të qartë se kemi të bëjmë drejtpërdrejt me ndërhyrjen hyjnore.

Kurse, sa i përket qëndrimit të tij ndaj mendimit të Abduhu-së, ky kritikon ashpër Muhammed Abduhu-në, i cili është përpjekur që çdo gjë ta deshifronte dhe ta krahasonte në bazë të aftësive mendore të njeriut. Në lidhje me këtë, Sharaviu, ndër të tjera, thekson: Kur z. Muhamed Abduhu në tefsirin e tij të xhuzit Amme gjatë komentimit, arriti te kjo kaptinë - El Fil dhe te kjo ngjarje, u mundua të sqaronte se zogjtë tufa-tufa erdhën me disa mikrobe vdekjeprurëse, që shkaktuan infektime dhe sëmundje shkatërruese (lia dhe kolera) mbi ushtrinë e Ebrehesë, duke mohuar në një mënyrë, të paktën pjesërisht, këtë shfaqje të mrekullisë nga ana e Allahut xh.sh., një mrekulli që thjesht theu ligjet ekzistuese në natyrë, ngase mrekullia në esencë edhe ka një rol dhe funksion të tillë! A thua çiu desh Abduhusë të bënte një komentim të tillë? Përse Abduhu përjashtoi çdo mundësi që zogjtë të kenë ardhur me gurë të vërtetë? Përse Abduhu u përpoq që me çdo kusht të na bindte se një gjë të tillë nuk e pranon mendja e shëndoshë, d.m.th. që gurët të kenë qenë vetëm gurë të thjeshtë nga argjila, por ishin gurë me mikrobe dhe virusë vdekjeprurës?!

A mos ka menduar z. Abduhu se shpalljet (profecitë) janë aftësi njerëzore, apo afinitet njerëzor që mund të përfitohen nga përvoja njerëzore ?! 

Jo, jo, veçse këto janë dhunti të Allahut për disa robër të zgjedhur, e mrekullitë e Allahut më kot përpiqesh ti shpjegosh sipas asaj që mund ta perceptojë mendja njerëzore, sepse duhet ta kesh parasysh se, megjithatë mendja njerëzore është tejet e kufizuar për ti kuptuar mrekullitë e Allahut që përbëjnë thyerje të rregullave të rëndomta të natyrës, të cilat po ashtu Vetë Allahu i Madhërishëm i krijoi .[11]

Sidoqoftë, ne në këtë rast anojmë nga mendimet e këtyre dy dijetarëve të fundit, se këtu vërtet fjala ishte për një mrekulli, të cilën nuk ka nevojë të përpiqemi ta elaborojmë në suaza të të perceptuarit tonë mendor, sepse urdhërues dhe ekzekutues i kësj mrekullie është Vetë Allahu xh.sh., i Cili është i Gjithfuqishëm, i Gjithëpushtetshëm dhe i Gjithëdijshëm. Në kompetencat e Tij është thyerja e ligjeve ekzistuese natyrore, të cilat Vetë Ai i krijoi dhe të cilat Ai i thyen kurdo të dëshirojë, ani pse një gjë të tillë shpeshherë mendja njerëzore me diapazon kaq të ngushtë të të kuptuarit, nuk është në gjendje ta përceptojë.



Porosia e kësaj sureje
- Kjo sure përmban në vete një mesazh shumë të fuqishëm për suksesin e misionit profetik të Muhamedit a.s.. Kur Allahu xh.sh. merr dikë në mbrojtje. Ai dhe e mban premtimin. Ashu siç e mbrojti Shtëpinë e shenjtëQabenë, duke mos u dhënë rast idhujtarëve mekas ta mbronin atë, por intervenoi drejtpërdrejt me Vullnetin e Tij hyjnor për të zbrapsur dhe asgjësuar agresorin, ashtu do ta mbrojë edhe të Dërguarin e Vet për ta përmbyllur me sukses misionin me të cilin e kishte ngarkuar 

- Allahu xh.sh. dëshiroi që Meka të mos binte në duart e autoritetit të asnjë despoti, por të mbetej e lirë dhe e gatshme për të pritur që nga gjiri i saj të lindte njeriu që do të ngrinte lart famën dhe namin e saj, njeriun i cili për një kohë të shkurtër, i udhëzuar nga Drita e Allahut, nga ato fise arabe të shkapërderdhura andej e këndej e të armiqësuara në mes veti, të krijonte një popull që do tua lëkundte themelet e vura në padrejtësi dhe eksploatim të popujve të tjerë, të Perandorive më të fuqishme të asaj kohe, - Persisë dhe Bizantit.

- Dhe mesazhi i fundit i kësaj sureje u drejtohet të gjithë njerëzve: Askush të mos krenohet në këtë botë se ka pasuri dhe është i fuqishëm, sepse armiqtë e rrugës së vërtetë, rrugës së Allahut, sado të fuqishëm të jenë, megjithatë herët a vonë në çdo përpjekje të tyre kundër muslimanëve, do të jenë të gjykuar të dështojnë

Allahu xh.sh., pavarësisht nga dobësitë e kohëpaskohshme të muslimanëve, do ta mbrojë Islamin. Ai edhe më do ta mbrojë Shtëpinë e Vet nga çifutët dhe të tjerët, të cilët synojnë shtrirjen e pushtetit dhe të autoritetit mbi Tokën dhe Shtëpinë e shenjtë, sepse Allahu xh.sh. thotë:

Ata (armiqtë e Islamit) dëshirojnë ta fikin Dritën (fenë) e Allahut me fjalët (propagandën) e tyre, po Allahu do ta plotësojë (përsosë) Dritën e Vet edhe pse këtë e urrejnë pabesimtarët (Saff, 8).



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] Muhammed Esh-Shevkani, Fethul Kadir, vëll. V, fq. 500

[2] Xhelaluddin es-Sujuti, Tertib Suveril Kuran. Fq. 166, Bejrut-1986.

[3]  Luginë ku Allahu i zbriti dënimin Ebrehesë dhe ushtrisë së tij, vend afër Muzdelifes së sotme.

[4] Në lidhje me këtë ngjarje të pakontestueshme historike bëjnë fjalë të gjithë librat e historisë si dhe ata të tefsirit, të vjetrit dhe bashkëkohorët, andaj nuk e pashë të arsyeshme ti citoj këto vepra emër për emër. (S.B.).

[5] Muhammed Mutevel-li Sharavi, Tefsir suretej El-Fil ve Kurejsh, fq. 17-22, Kajro, pa vit botimi

[6] Fahru Rraziu -Et-Tefsirul Kebir (Mefatihul Gajb), vëll. 32, fq. 97., Kajro-Bejrut, 1985

[7] Sharavi, Tefsir suretej El-Fil ve Kurejsh fq. 22, Kajro, pa vit botimi

[8] Kadi el Bejdavi Envaru-t-tenzil ve esraru-t-tevil, vëll. IX ,fq. 333, Konstantinopojë (Stamboll), 1303 hixhrij 

[9]  Muhammed Abduhu Tefsirul Kuranil kerim-xhuzu Amme, fq. 180-182, Bejrut, 1989

[10] Sejid Kutb Fi Dhilallil Kuran, vëll. VI, fq. 3976-3979

[11] Sharavi, Tefsir suretej El-Fil ve Kurejsh fq. 22, Kajro, pa vit botimi

----------


## Klevis2000

*Komentimi i kaptinës El-Mesed



تَبَّتْ يَدَا أَبِي لَهَبٍ وَتَب َّ(1) مَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُ مَالُهُ وَمَا كَسَب َ(2) سَيَصْلَى نَارًا ذَاتَ لَهَب ٍ(3)

وَامْرَأَتُهُ حَمَّالَةَ الْحَطَب ِ(4) فِي جِيدِهَا حَبْلٌ مِنْ مَسَد ٍ(5)



1. Qoftë i shkatërruar Ebu Lehebi, e ai tashmë është shkatërruar

2. Atij nuk i bëri dobi pasuria e vet, as ajo çka fitoi!

3. Ai do të hudhet në zjarr të ndezur flakë,

4. e edhe gruaja e tij, që bartte thashetheme (fjalë),

5. në qafën e saj do të ketë një litar të përdredhur (nga zjarri.*



Kaptina El-Mesed është kaptinë mekase, e zbritur pas sures El-Fatiha dhe ka gjithsej 5 ajete. Në radhitjen e Mushafit mban numrin 111. 

Transmeton Ibn Merdevije nga Ibn Abbasi, nga Ibn Zubejri dhe nga Ajshja r.a. të kenë thënë: Ka zbritur kaptina Tebbet jeda... në Mekë.[1]



Emërtimi i kësaj kaptine

Kjo kaptinë është emërtuar El-Mesed, sepse në ajetin e pestë të saj përmendet litari i përdredhur-(El Mesed), me të cilin gruaja e Ebu Lehebit, Ummu Xhemil, motra e Ebu Sufjanit do të tërhiqet zvarrë në Xhehennem.

Kjo kaptinë njihet edhe me disa emra të tjerë, si Tebbet, fjalë të cilat janë të përmendura qysh në ajetin e parë të kësaj sureje.

Pastaj njihet edhe me emërtimin Ebi Leheb dhe me emërtimin tjetër El-Leheb 



Shkaku i zbritjes së kaptinës
- Transmetohet nga Seid bin Xhubejri e ky nga Ibn Abbasi të ketë thënë: Kur Allahu xh.sh. zbriti ajetin: Dhe tërhiqja vërejtjen farefisit tënd më të afërt (Esh-Shuaraë, 213), i Dërguari i Allahut u ngjit në bregoren e Safasë dhe filloi ti thërriste njerëzit që të afroheshin. Disa pyetën: Kush është ky që thërret? Është Muhammedi, thanë të tjerët, dhe u afruan për ta dëgjuar. Ata që nuk patën mundësi të shkonin personalisht, dërguan nga një njeri të tyre për të dëgjuar se çdo tu thoshte ai. Atëherë Muhammedi a.s. iu drejtua të pranishmëve duke i thirrur emër për emër të gjitha familjet autoritative të Mekës: O bijtë e Abdu Menafit, o bijtë e Abdul Muttalibit, o bijtë e Fihrit, o bijtë e Luejjit, o bijtë e Galibit, o bijtë e Murres! Çmendoni nëse do tju lajmëroja se në luginën e kësaj kodre ka ardhur një kalorësi armike për tju sulmuar, a do të më besonit? Po, - i thanë të pranishmit, - sepse tek ti kurrë nuk kemi provuar ndonjëherë gënjeshtrën. Atëherë dijeni pra, unë vërtet po ju paralajmëroj se gjendeni para një dënimi të tmerrshëm (të madh). Ndërkohë që turma ende nuk kishte bërë ndonjë koment, u ngrit Ebu Lehebi, axha i Pejgamberit a.s., i cili, duke shkundur shuplakat e duarve, me zë të lartë tha: Qofsh i shkatërruar, a për këtë na paske mbledhur?!. Si kundërpërgjigje ndaj këtij mallkimi të Ebu Lehebit, Allahu xh.sh. zbriti: Qoftë i shkatërruar Ebu Lehebi, e ai tashmë është shkatërruar deri në fund të kaptinës.[2] 


Lidhmëria e kësaj kaptine me atë paraprake En-Nasr
Kjo kaptinë ka një lidhmëri të fuqishme me atë paraprake En-Nasr , sepse në suren En-Nasr shohim shpërblimin e atij që u bindet urdhërave të Allahut, në këtë rast të Dërguarit të Allahut, me fitore dhe ngadhënjim, kurse në këtë sure - nëEl-Mesed shohim dënimin e tmerrshëm dhe turpërimin që do ta shijojnë pabesimtarët në këtë botë dhe në botën tjetër, në këtë rast Ebu Lehebi, i cili me fyerje të vrazhda, e rëndonte vazhdimisht Muhammedin a.s. gjatë thirrjes së tij. 



Koment:

تَبَّتْ يَدَا أَبِي لَهَبٍ وَتَب 
1. Qoftë i shkatërruar Ebu Lehebi, e ai tashmë është shkatërruar

Fjala Tebbet në aspektin gjuhësor do të thotë shkatërrim, humbje. Ndërsa në pjesën vijuese të ajetit ku janë cekur dy duart e Ebu Lehebit, nuk nënkuptohet e pjesërishmja  duart, por tërësia, do të thotë shkatërrimi i tërë trupit (qenies).

Në kuptimin sipërfaqësor ky ajet do të mund të përkthehej edhe si Iu thafshin duart Ebu Lehebit e ato tashmë iu kanë tharë, mirëpo megjithatë versioni më i pranuar nga dijetarët është se fjala Tebbet në këtë ajet, vjen në kuptim të shkatërrimit dhe humbjes.

Ajeti i parë i kësaj kaptine fillon me një kërcënim të ashpër ndaj Ebu Lehebit, axhës së Resulullahut s.a.v.s, i cili qëndrimin e tij armiqësor ndaj tij nuk e fshehu për asnjë çast. Emri i vërtetë i këtij armiku të përbetuar të Islamit ishte Abdul Uzza bin Abdul Muttalib. Vetë emri i tij Rob i Uzzasë, njërit prej idhujve kryesorë të idhujtarëve arabë, flet më së miri për qëllimet dhe qëndrimet armiqësore që pati ai ndaj Islamit, që nga shfaqja e dritës së tij. Ai assesi të bindej se adhurimi i vetëm një Zoti mund të zëvendësonte adhurimin e mbi 300 idhujve, të cilëve atëbotë u besohej.

Për armiqësinë e tij kaq të madhe ndaj Muhammedit a.s. kemi edhe një transmetim nga Rebiate bin Ubbad, i cili rrëfen e thotë: Gjatë kohës sa isha i ri, dhe ende idhujtar, dola së bashku me babanë tim në tregun Dhil Mexhaz dhe aty e pashë të Dërguarin e Allahut duke thënë: O ju njerëz! Thoni La ilahe il-la Allah, që të shpëtoni, kurse njerëzit, të grumbulluar pranë tij e dëgjonin. Pas tij qëndronte vazhdimisht një njeri me fytyrë të skuqur, me sy të zgurdulluar e të vëngër, me dy bishtaleca flokësh, i cili pas tij u thoshte njerëzve: Ky është një renegat gënjeshtar, mos u besoni fjalëve të tij. Në çdo vend që shkonte i Dërguari i Allahut, ai njeri e përcillte atë si një hije. Pastaj, vazhdon Rebiate bin Ubbadi, e pyeta babanë tim: Kush është ky njeri që i shkon pas? Axha i tij, Ebu Lehebi - më tha ai.[3]

Meqenëse Muhammedi a.s. në fillim u ballafaqua me vuajtje të papërshkruara dhe me një indiferentizëm e armiqësi mu nga të afërmit e tij, në radhë të parë nga axha Ebu Lehebi, Allahu xh.sh. e shpalli këtë sure si kundërsulm kundër fushatave të tyre armiqësore. Sejjid Kutbi këtë moment na e përshkruan në mënyrë të lartë stilistike, kur thotë: në këtë rast, vetë Allahu xh.sh. mori komandimin e betejës, kur zbriti : Qoftë i shkatërruar Ebu Lehebi, e ai tashmë është shkatërruar. 

Termi në arabishte i përdorur: tebbet-është shkatërruar, i cili është përsëritur dy herë, nënkupton së pari apelin (mallkimin), ndërsa në përsëritjen e dytë implikon përmbushjen e atij apeli (mallkimi). Kështu, në një ajet të shkurtër, është realizuar një veprim që lëshon perden mbi skenën e një beteje tashmë të përfunduar. Ajo që më tutje vijon, është vetëm një përshkrim i asaj që ka zënë vend, pas mposhtjes, mundjes dhe mallkimit mbi Ebu Lehebin, sepse atij më nuk i bëri dobi asgjë[4]

مَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُ مَالُهُ وَمَا كَسَب َ
2. Atij nuk i bëri dobi pasuria e vet, as ajo çka fitoi!

Ebu Lehebi ishte betuar se do ta shkrinte tërë pasurinë e tij vetëm e vetëm që ta luftonte Muhammedin a.s. dhe fenë islame, duke thënë: Nëse ajo që flet djali i vëllait tim është e vërtetë, atëherë unë do ti shpëtoj dhe shmangem ndëshkimit në Ditën e Kiametit, me pasurinë dhe me fëmijët e mi[5]. Por Allahu xh.sh. ia bëri të qartë shumë shpejt këto pozicione duke i bërë me dije se as pasuria, as fitimi e as fëmijët e tij nuk i bëjnë dobi, sepse në këtë botë, disa ditë pas luftës së Bedrit, në të cilën nuk mori fare pjesë, nga frika e vdekjes, ai u godit nga një sëmundje ngjitëse dhe vdekjeprurëse. Thuhet se trupi i tij i vdekur, qëndroi ashtu mbi tokë për tri ditë, derisa filloi të qelbej, dhe djemtë e tij nga frika e ndonjë epidemie, e hodhën trupin e tij si një coftinë në një gropë duke e mbuluar me gurë.[6] Ja, ky pra ishte realizimi i premtimit të Allahut në këtë botë, se Ebu Lehebi do të vdiste i nënçmuar e i poshtëruar, edhe pse kishte pasuri aq të madhe, kurse në botën tjetër Ebu Lehebi do të ndeshet me një dënim shumë të tmerrshëm

سَيَصْلَى نَارًا ذَاتَ لَهَب 
3. Ai do të hudhet në zjarr të ndezur flakë

Ky është dënimi më i merituar për një armik të Islamit. Ai në lëkurën e vet do ta shijojë dhembjen e dënimit nga flakët gllabëruese të Xhehennemit, sepse i shkaktoi dhembje shpirtërore e fizike të Dërguarit të Allahut, madje duke e fyer dhe nënçmuar se ishte jetim, ishte rritur në shtëpitë e të tjerëve, ishte njeri pa krahë, d.t.th. pa vëllezër apo djem, etj.

وَامْرَأَتُهُ حَمَّالَةَ الْحَطَب 

4. e edhe gruaja e tij, që bartte thashetheme (fjalë) 

Në këtë armiqësi, Ebu Lehebi nuk ishte i vetëm. Atë e ndihmonte në çdo aspekt edhe gruaja e tij, Ummi Xhemil, emri i së cilës ishte Erva bintu Harb. Ajo rridhte prej një familjeje aristokrate të Mekës dhe ishte motra e Ebu Sufjanit, prijësit të atwhershëm të kurejshëve. As ajo kurrsesi të pajtohej me faktin se Muhammedi a.s. ishte ngritur kundër besimit të tyre pagan, dhe dëshironte ti barazonte robërit e të varfërit me klasën e lartë sunduese.

Në këtë ajet hasim në një metaforë të fuqishme kuranore, kur për bartjen e thashethemeve (fjalëve) Allahu xh.sh. ka përdorur termin (hammaletel hatabi-bartëse e druve-ferrave). Figurativisht kjo do të thotë se ashtu siç e ndezin drutë zjarrin, ashtu edhe shpifjet dhe fjalët e saj të helmatisura ndiznin dhe digjnin zemrat e njerëzve, me fjalë të paqena, me shpifje dhe me intriga, kundër Islamit dhe kundër Muhammedit a.s.

Ky ajet nëse përkthehet fjalë për fjalë, do të dilte se gruaja e Ebu Lehebit, bartte ferra-dru, të cilat natën i vënte nëpër rrugët nga kalonte i Dërguari i Allahut. Ky është mendimi i Ebu Suudit dhe i disa të tjerëve, megjithëse shumica dërmuese e komentatorëve janë të mendimit se këtu qëllimi nuk është bartja e ferrave-druve, por bartja e thashethemeve dhe shpifjeve. Këtë mendim fuqishëm e përkrahin shumë prej komentatorëve të Kuranit si Ibn Abbasi, Muxhahidi, Katadeja, Suddiu,[7] Muhammed Abduhu[8], etj, duke thënë se Ummi Xhemil ishte një grua aristokrate, e rrethuar e tëra nga një luks i paparë, prandaj është vështirë të besohet se ajo mund të ketë rënë në një nivel të tillë denigrues për të, d.t.th. që vetë të bartte ferra e dru për ta penguar Muhammedin a.s., kur këtë gjë me urdhrin e saj mund ta bënëin robërit-shërbëtorët që i kishte të shumtë. Megjithatë, kuptimin e vërtetë të kësaj metafore kuranore, më së miri e di Allahu xh.sh..

Transmetojnë Ibn Ebi Hatimi dhe Ebu Zerah nga Esma bint Ebi Bekr të ketë thënë: Pas zbritjes së kësaj sureje, në të cilën flitej për Ebu Lehebin dhe gruan e tij, Ummu Xhemil ishte tërbuar e tëra nga ky nënçmim, dhe me nxitim kishte shkuar në oborrin e Qabesë për ta takuar Muhammedin a.s. dhe për ta sulmuar me gurë. Kur kishte arritur tek Qabeja, aty qëndronte Muhammedi a.s me Ebu Bekrin. Në atë çast nga frika e ndonjë të papriture, Ebu Bekri, i tha të Dërguarit të Allahut: Kam frikë se ajo do të të shohë, por Muhammedi a.s. së shpejti e qetësoi atë duke e siguruar: Ajo nuk do të më shohë, dhe ndërkohë lexoi disa ajete kuranore me të cilat u mbrojt nga dëmi i saj, ashtu siç thotë Allahu xh.sh. në Kuran: Kur ti e lexon Kuranin, në mes teje dhe atyre që nuk besojnë botën tjetër, Ne vëmë një perde të padukshme. (El-Israë, 45), dhe vërtet Allahu ia mori shikimin e saj ndaj tij, dhe nuk e pa, kështu që iu drejtua Ebu Bekrit me këto fjalë: Më kanë njoftuar se shoku yt më ka ofenduar dhe përqeshur. Jo, - iu përgjigj Ebu Bekri, Pasha Zotin e kësaj Shtëpie, ai nuk të ka ofenduar. (Betimi i Ebu Bekrit ishte me vend, sepse kjo nuk ishte kurrfarë fyerjeje, por realiteti ). Pas këtyre fjalëve, ajo iku e tërbuar duke thënë: Të gjithë kurejshët e dinë se unë jam bija e zotërisë së tyre! [9]

فِي جِيدِهَا حَبْلٌ مِنْ مَسَد 
5. në qafën e saj do të ketë një litar të përdredhur (nga zjarri).

Dënimi dhe nënçmimi më turpërues i saj nesër në Ahiret, është ai që rreth qafës do ta ketë të lidhur një litar, me të cilin do të tërhiqet zvarrë në flakën gllabëruese të Xhehennemit, i cili përpin çdo gjë.

Seid bin Musejjeb ka thënë: Ummi Xhemil kishte rreth qafës së saj një gjerdan të çmueshëm dhe haptazi ishte betuar në Latin dhe Uzzanë, se atë do ta shkrinte në armiqësinë kundër Muhammedit a.s., kështu që Allahu xh. sh. atë gjerdan të artë do tia zëvendësojë me një litar të përdredhur nga flaka e Xhehennemit, në ditën e Llogarisë përfundimtare.



Këndvështrimi i kësaj sureje nga aspekti akaidologjik
Nëse i bëjmë një vështrim të shkurtër kësaj sureje nga këndi i akaidit, do të shohim se këtu kemi të bëjmë me një mrekulli të vërtetë kuranore, me një lajm-njoftim të saktë për të ardhmen, të cilën e di vetëm Zoti i Madhërishëm.

Fjala është për besimin-imanin e mundshëm të Ebu Lehebit, pasiqë më parë pamë se Allahu xh. sh. për të ka thënë: Qoftë i shkatërruar Ebi Lehebi, e ai më është shkatërruar.

Në kohën e zbritjes së kësaj sureje, shumica e parisë mekase, ndër ta edhe Ebu Lehebi, ishin pabesimtarë, por më vonë shumë prej tyre Allahu xh.sh. i udhëzoi, ua hapi zemrat e tyre dhe ata e përqafuan Islamin, si Ebu Sufjani, Halid ibn Velidi, Ikreme ibn Ebi Xhehli e shumë të tjerë. Logjikisht, nuk përjashtohet mundësia që edhe Ebu Lehebi të ishte në mesin e këtyre të udhëzuarve në Islam, mirëpo kjo nuk ndodhi, sepse Kurani decidivisht thotë se Ebu Lehebi do të vdesë si qafir-pabesimtar.

A thua çdo të ndodhte sikur Ebu Lehebi të shkonte në vendtubimin e parisë mekase e tu thoshte: Muhammedi ka thënë për mua në Kuran, për të cilin pohon se i zbritka nga qielli, se do të vdes si pabesimtar dhe se do të hyj në zjarr, së bashku me gruan time, mirëpo, ja, unë po dëshmoj këtu para jush: Nuk ka zot tjetër pos Allahut dhe Muhammedi është rob dhe i dërguar i Tij, në mënyrë që ju të gjithë të bindeni se këto fjalë të tij janë të pavërteta, dhe se Muhammedit nuk i zbret kurrfarë shpalljeje nga qielli!!!

A thua vërtet çfarë do të ndodhte?!

Po ta kishte shqiptuar Ebu Lehebi fjalën e dëshmisë  Shehadetin, qoftë edhe sa për sy e faqe apo nga dyfytyrësia, çështja e besimit do të shkatërrohej me themel. Mirëpo, as kjo mundësi veprimi në favor të çështjes së kufrit-pabesimit apo të paktën edhe shqiptimi formal i fjalës së dëshmmisë nga goja e Ebu Lehebit, atij nuk i shkonte ndër mend, e lëre më ti shqiptonte.

A nuk është ky një argument i mjaftueshëm për të na treguar se ajo që paralajmëron Allahu, patjetër duhet të ndodhë. A ekziston provokim më i madh se ky, që Allahu tia lërë në dorë armikut më të madh të Islamit, me mundësi zgjedhjeje, një çështje kaq të ndjeshme, me të cilën mund të dëmtohej-shkatërrohej kjo fe, por të cilën mundësi Ebu Lehebi nuk e shfrytëzoi.

A nuk është ky argument i bollshëm që të kuptojmë se atë që e përcakton Allahu, qoftë edhe në sferën e gajbit  së fshehtës, ajo patjetër duhet të realizohet.[10]



Porosia e kësaj sureje:

- Ndalohet rreptësisht ti bësh keq dikujt, ta mundosh dikë apo ta fyesh pa të drejtë.

- Në tri ajetet e para, ku flitet për Ebu Lehebin, shohim se ato pÃ«rmbajnÃ« lajme tÃ« fshehta nga tri aspekte:

1. Njoftimi pÃ«r shkatÃ«rrimin e tij nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« botÃ«, gjÃ« qÃ« kishte ndodhur vÃ«rtet.

2. Njoftimi se Ebu Lehebit nuk do tÂi bÃ«nin dobi as pasuria e as fÃ«mijÃ«t e tij, dhe se nuk do tÃ« kÃ«naqej mÃ« atÃ« pasuri, gjÃ« qÃ« edhe ndodhi.

3. Njoftimi pÃ«r tÃ« se Ebu Lehebi do tÃ« jetÃ« prej banorÃ«ve tÃ« Zjarrit, gjÃ« qÃ« faktikisht edhe ndodhi, sepse ai vdiq si pabesimtar.

- Ndalohet rreptÃ«sisht tÃ« shpifurit e fjalÃ«ve tÃ« paqena ndaj dikujt apo bartja e fjalÃ«ve me tÃ« cilat lÃ«ndohen ndenjat e njerÃ«zve, sepse kjo i gjason zjarrit qÃ« ndizet nga drutÃ«.

- Pasuria e as fÃ«mijÃ«t nuk do ta shpÃ«tojnÃ« askÃ«nd nga dÃ«nimi i Allahut xh.sh., nÃ«se puna e atij njeriu Ã«shtÃ« nÃ« kundÃ«rshtim me dispozitat e Tij.

- Ai qÃ« zgjedh qÃ«ndrimin armiqÃ«sor ndaj Islamit, do tÃ« jetÃ« i nÃ«nÃ§muar, i turpÃ«ruar, i zhgÃ«njyer dhe fatkeq, si nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« botÃ«, ashtu edhe nÃ« atÃ« tÃ« Amshimit.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] Muhammed Esh-Sevkaniu, ÂFetÂhul KadiirÂ, vÃ«ll. V, fq. 518.

[2] El Vahidi en-Nisaburi, ÂEsbabu-n-NuzuliÂ, fq. 262; KÃ«tÃ« transmetim e kanÃ« shÃ«nuar nÃ« koleksionet e tyre tÃ« hadithit tÃ« gjithÃ« imamÃ«t e mÃ«dhenj tÃ« Hadithit si Buhariu, Muslimi, Tirmidhiu, Ibn Maxhe, Maliku etj.

[3] Dr. Vehbete ez-Zuhajli, ÂEt-Tefsirul MunirÂ, vÃ«ll. XXX, fq. 457

[4] Sejjid Kutb, ÂFi Dhilalil KurÂanÂ, vÃ«ll. VI, fq. 4000.

[5] ÂMuhtesar Tefsir Ibn KethirÂ, vÃ«ll. III, fq. 690.

[6] Muhammed Ali Sabuni ÂSafvetu-t-TefasiirÂ, pjesa e 20-tÃ«, fq. 619.

[7] Ebu BekÃ«r el Xhezairi. ÂEjseru-t-TefasiirÂ, vÃ«ll. V, fq. 627.

[8] Muhammed Abduhu, ÂTefsirul KurÂanil Kerim-xhuzÂu ÂAmmeÂ, fq. 200.

[9] FetÂhul KadiirÂ, vÃ«ll. V, fq. 520

[10] Muhammed Mutevel-li ShaÂravi. ÂArgumentet lÃ«ndore mbi ekzistimin e ZotitÂ, fq. 84-85, botimi i dytÃ«, PrishtinÃ« 1997; NÃ« lidhje me kÃ«tÃ« shih edhe: Muhammed  el Gazali. ÂNahve tefsirin mevduijjin li suveril KurÂanil KerimÂ, fq. 547

----------


## Klevis2000

*Komentimi i kaptinÃ«s Â ÂKurejshÂ






Ã¡Ã¶ÃÃ¶Ã­Ã¡Ã³ÃÃÃ¶ ÃÃµÃÃ³Ã­ÃºÃ Ã²

 ÃÃ¶Ã­Ã¡Ã³ÃÃÃ¶Ã¥Ã¶Ã£Ãº ÃÃ¶ÃÃºÃ¡Ã³ÃÃ³ ÃÃ¡ÃÃ¸Ã¶ÃÃ³ÃÃÃ¶ Ã¦Ã³ÃÃ¡ÃÃ¸Ã³Ã­ÃºÃ Ã¶

 ÃÃ³Ã¡ÃºÃ­Ã³ÃÃºÃÃµÃÃµÃ¦Ã ÃÃ³ÃÃ¸Ã³ Ã¥Ã³ÃÃ³Ã ÃÃ¡ÃºÃÃ³Ã­ÃºÃ Ã¶

ÃÃ¡Ã¸Ã³ÃÃ¶Ã­ ÃÃ³ÃÃºÃÃ³Ã£Ã³Ã¥ÃµÃ£Ãº Ã£Ã¶Ã¤Ãº ÃÃµÃ¦ÃÃ² Ã¦Ã³ÃÃ£Ã³Ã¤Ã³Ã¥ÃµÃ£Ãº Ã£Ã¶Ã¤Ãº ÃÃ³Ã¦ÃºÃÃ² 



1. Â(Allahu e zhduku ushtrinÃ« qÃ« synoi shkatÃ«rrimin e QabesÃ«) PÃ«r hir tÃ« (harmonisÃ« ndÃ«rmjet) kurejshÃ«ve dhe marrÃ«veshjes sÃ« tyre (me fiset e tjera),

2. marrÃ«veshjes pÃ«r sigurinÃ« (qÃ« e gÃ«zonin) gjatÃ« udhÃ«timeve tÃ« tyre, dimÃ«r e verÃ«,

3. atÃ«herÃ« pra, le ta adhurojnÃ« (vetÃ«m) Zotin e kÃ«saj ShtÃ«pie (QabesÃ«),

4. i Cili i ushqeu kur ishin nÃ« skamje-uri dhe i siguroi nga frika (e Ã§do armiku).Â*



Kaptina ÂKurejshÂ Ã«shtÃ« kaptinÃ« mekase, ka gjithsej 4 ajete dhe ka zbritur pas kaptinÃ«s ÂEt-TinÂ

Transmeton Ibn Merdevije nga Ibn Abbasi tÃ« ketÃ« thÃ«nÃ«: ÂKa zbritur surja (Li Ilafi kurejshinÂ) nÃ« MekÃ«Â.[1]

NÃ« anÃ«n tjetÃ«r, Dahhaku dhe Kelbiu transmetojnÃ« se kjo kaptinÃ« ka zbritur nÃ« MedinÃ«[2], por njÃ« transmetim i tillÃ« nuk Ã«shtÃ« i qÃ«ndrueshÃ«m, sepse dihet sigurisht dhe, pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ« dijetarÃ«t e tjerÃ« janÃ« kompaktÃ«, se kjo kaptinÃ« ka zbritur nÃ« MekÃ«.

Disa dijetarÃ«, si Ubejje bin KaÂbi kÃ«tÃ« sure e konsiderojnÃ« si vazhdimÃ«si tÃ« sures ÂEl-FilÂ. Ubejje pohimin e vet e mbÃ«shtet nÃ« njÃ« transmetim nga Amr bin Mejmun el Ezdiu, i cili ka thÃ«nÃ«: ÂE kam falur namazin e akshamit pas Omer ibnul Hattabit r.a., kur ai nÃ« rekatin e parÃ« kÃ«ndoi kaptinÃ«n ÂVe-t-Tini ve-z-ZejtuniÂÂ kurse nÃ« tÃ« dytin ÂElem tere kejfe...Â dhe ÂLi Ilafi Kurejshin...Â, pa i ndarÃ« kÃ«to dy kaptina me besmeleÂ[3] SidoqoftÃ«, dihet fare me siguri se kaptina ÂKurejshÂ Ã«shtÃ« kaptinÃ« nÃ« vete dhe po ashtu dihet se nÃ« mes kaptinÃ«s ÂEl-FilÂ dhe asaj ÂKurejshÂ kanÃ« zbritur edhe nÃ«ntÃ« sure tÃ« tjera, kurse nÃ« MusÂhaf janÃ« radhitur njÃ«ra pas tjetrÃ«s pÃ«r shkak tÃ« lidhmÃ«risÃ« dhe vazhdimÃ«sisÃ« tematike[4].



EmÃ«rtimi i kÃ«saj kaptine
Kaptina Ã«shtÃ« emÃ«rtuar me emrin e kurejshÃ«ve, sepse nÃ« tÃ« bÃ«het fjalÃ« vetÃ«m pÃ«r ata, pÃ«r marrÃ«veshjen, traditÃ«n dhe sigurinÃ« e tyre gjatÃ« dy udhÃ«timeve tÃ« famshme qÃ« bÃ«nin pÃ«r tregti: nÃ« Jemen gjatÃ« dimrit, kurse nÃ« Sham[5] gjatÃ« verÃ«s. 

Nga mufessirÃ«t kjo sure njihet edhe me emrin ÂEl-IlafÂ

MeqenÃ«se nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« kaptinÃ« bÃ«het fjalÃ« pÃ«r kurejshÃ«t, atÃ«herÃ« Ã«shtÃ« e udhÃ«s tÃ« themi disa fjalÃ« pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« fis tÃ« njohur arab, fis nga gjiri i tÃ« cilit doli edhe i DÃ«rguari i fundit, Muhammedi a.s. 

KurejshÃ«t janÃ« bijtÃ« e Benu Nadr bin Kinane bin Huzejme bin Mudrike bin Iljas bin Medarit, d.t.th. vetÃ«m ata qÃ« janÃ« tÃ« lindur prej bijve tÃ« Nadrit, quhen kurejshÃ«.

KurejshÃ«t kanÃ« qenÃ« fisi mÃ« i njohur nÃ« Gadishullin Arabik. VetÃ« fakti se ishin nÃ« fqinjÃ«si me QabenÃ«, ndikonte qÃ« tÃ« gjitha fiset e tjera arabe tÃ« kishin njÃ« respekt shumÃ« tÃ« madh ndaj tyre. Ky nderim ndaj tyre gjeti shprehjen sidomos pas shkatÃ«rrimit tÃ« ushtrisÃ« sÃ« EbrehesÃ«, ku u shfaq mrekullia e Allahut nÃ« asgjÃ«simin e tyre nga tufa zogjsh, dhe prej atÃ«herÃ« kurejshÃ«t njiheshin si popull i mbrojtur prej Allahut ose si fqinjÃ« tÃ« ShtÃ«pisÃ« sÃ« shenjtÃ«.

I DÃ«rguari i Allahut nÃ« lidhje me vlerÃ«n e kurejshÃ«ve, nÃ« njÃ« hadith qÃ« pÃ«rcjell Ummi HaniÂÃ«, e bija e Ebu Talibit, ka thÃ«nÃ«: ÂAllahu i dalloi kurejshÃ«t nga tÃ« tjerÃ«t me shtatÃ« cilÃ«si qÃ« nuk i janÃ« dhÃ«nÃ« askujt para tyre dhe as do tÂi jepen dikujt pas tyre: Pejgamberia Ã«shtÃ« tek ata, hilafeti Ã«shtÃ« tek ata (d.t.th. halifÃ«t e parÃ« do tÃ« jenÃ« prej tyre-sqarim yni), veshja e QabesÃ« Ã«shtÃ« tek ata, dhÃ«nia ujÃ« haxhinjve Ã«shtÃ« tek ata, ngadhÃ«njyen me ndihmÃ«n e Allahut ndaj ushtrisÃ« sÃ« pronarÃ«ve tÃ« elefantÃ«ve dhe tÃ« vetmit ata e adhuruan Zotin pÃ«r shatÃ« vjet, (nÃ« njÃ« transmetim tjetÃ«r pÃ«r dhjetÃ« vjet), kur tÃ« tjerÃ«t nuk e adhuronin (fjala Ã«shtÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« parÃ«t nÃ« Islam si Ebu Bekri, Aliu, etj.-sqarim yni), dhe enkas pÃ«r ta (nÃ« emÃ«r tÃ« kurejshÃ«ve) ka zbritur njÃ« kaptinÃ« e posaÃ§me nga KurÂani, nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n nuk pÃ«rmendet askush tjetÃ«r pÃ«rveÃ§ tyreÂ.[6]

NjÃ« hadith me kuptim shumÃ« tÃ« ngjashÃ«m me kÃ«tÃ«, e transmetojnÃ« nga Zubejr bin Avvami edhe Taberaniu, Ibn Asakiri dhe Ibn Merdevije, tÃ« cilin Ibn Hibbani e konsideron si tÃ« besueshÃ«m dhe tÃ« fortÃ«.[7]

Po ashtu transmeton Muslimi me senedin e tij nga Pejgamberi a.s. tÃ« ketÃ« thÃ«nÃ«: ÂAllahu dalloi fisin Kinan nga bijtÃ« e Ismailit, dalloi fisin Kurejsh nga KinanÃ«t, nga KurejshÃ«t dalloi lozÃ«n e Hashimit, kurse mua mÃ« dalloi nga familja beni HashimÂ[8]



LidhmÃ«ria e kÃ«saj kaptine mÃ« atÃ« paraprake Â ÂEl-FilÂ
LidhmÃ«ria mes kÃ«saj sureje dhe asaj paraprake ÂEl FilÂ, Ã«shtÃ« shumÃ« e madhe, madje mund tÃ« themi fare transparente.

Allahu xh.sh. nÃ« suren ÂEl FilÂ na tregoi se si shkatÃ«rroi ushtarÃ«t e EbrehesÃ«, tÃ« cilÃ«t kishin ardhur ta shkatÃ«rronin QabenÃ«, si e mbrojti Ai ShtÃ«pinÃ« e shenjtÃ« pÃ«r hir tÃ« kurejshÃ«ve dhe pÃ«r hir tÃ« faktit se nga mesi i tyre atÃ« vit do tÃ« lindte mÃ« i zgjedhuri i njerÃ«zisÃ«-Muhammedi a.s., i cili mbi supet e veta do ta bartte pÃ«rgjegjÃ«sinÃ« e FjalÃ«s sÃ« Allahut si misionin e fundit hyjnor tÃ« Qiellit drejtuar TokÃ«s. 

Fundi i kaptinÃ«s ÂEl-FilÂ :ÂDhe i bÃ«ri ata si njÃ« gjeth i grimcuar (i pÃ«rtypur)!Â, ndÃ«rlidhet fuqishÃ«m me fillimin e kaptinÃ«s ÂKurejshÂ: Â(Allahu e zhduku ushtrinÃ« qÃ« synoi shkatÃ«rrimin e QabesÃ«) pÃ«r hir tÃ« (harmonisÃ« ndÃ«rmjet) kurejshÃ«ve dhe marrÃ«veshjes sÃ« tyre (me fiset e tjera)Â.

VetÃ« shkronja ÂLamÂ nÃ« ajetin ÂLi Ilafi KurejshinÂ Ã«shtÃ« ÂLamu-l-akibetiÂ-ÂLam vazhdues-pasuesÂ dhe vetvetiu tregon pÃ«r njÃ« vazhdimÃ«si tematike, kur Ã«shtÃ« fjala pÃ«r ngjarjen nga surja paraprake. KÃ«tÃ« mendim e pÃ«rkrahin Ferrai dhe shumica dÃ«rrmuese e dijetarÃ«ve[9]. KÃ«tÃ« mendim e pÃ«rkrahin po ashtu edhe Ibni Kutejbe, ShaÂraviu etj.





Koment:

Ã¡Ã¶ÃÃ¶Ã­Ã¡Ã³ÃÃÃ¶ ÃÃµÃÃ³Ã­ÃºÃÃ²    ÃÃ¶Ã­Ã¡Ã³ÃÃÃ¶Ã¥Ã¶Ã£Ãº ÃÃ¶ÃÃºÃ¡Ã³ÃÃ³ ÃÃ¡ÃÃ¸Ã¶ÃÃ³ÃÃÃ¶ Ã¦Ã³ÃÃ¡ÃÃ¸Ã³Ã­ÃºÃÃ¶

1. Â(Allahu e zhduku ushtrinÃ« qÃ« synoi shkatÃ«rrimin e QabesÃ«) PÃ«r hir tÃ« (harmonisÃ« ndÃ«rmjet) kurejshÃ«ve dhe marrÃ«veshjes sÃ« tyre (me fiset e tjera),

2. marrÃ«veshjes pÃ«r sigurinÃ« (qÃ« e gÃ«zonin) gjatÃ« udhÃ«timeve tÃ« tyre, dimÃ«r e verÃ«,

Kaptina ÂKurejshÂ fillon me fjalÃ«t: ÂLi Ilafi KurejshinÂÂ. KomentatorÃ«t, pa dallim sÃ« pari janÃ« pÃ«rpjekur tÃ« deshifrojnÃ« kuptimin e vÃ«rtetÃ« tÃ« pjesÃ«zÃ«s ÂLiÂ apo tÃ« shkronjÃ«s ÂLamÂ nÃ« fillim tÃ« kÃ«saj kaptine. Ata rreth kÃ«saj shkronje dhe lidhmÃ«risÃ« sÃ« saj, kanÃ« dhÃ«nÃ« tri mendime. MÃ« parÃ« cekÃ«m mendimin e parÃ« tÃ« Ferrait dhe tÃ« xhumhurit tÃ« dijetarÃ«ve, se ky ÂLamÂ simbolizon ÂLamin vazhdues-pasuesÂ, i cili bÃ«n ndÃ«rlidhjen kuptimore tÃ« kÃ«saj sureje me atÃ« paraprake. Mendimi i dytÃ« rreth kuptimit tÃ« kÃ«tij ÂLamiÂ, Ã«shtÃ« ai tÃ« cilin e pÃ«rkrahin Zuxhaxhi, Kesaiu, Ibn Xherir et-Taberiu dhe Ahfeshi, tÃ« cilÃ«t mendojnÃ« se ÂLamiÂ nÃ« fillim tÃ« kÃ«saj sureje, nÃ«nkupton Ã§udinÃ«-habinÃ«, do tÃ« thotÃ« ÂÃ§udituni pÃ«r mundÃ«sinÃ« qÃ« u Ã«shtÃ« dhÃ«nÃ« kurejshÃ«ve nga ana e Allahut xh.sh. pÃ«r kÃ«to udhÃ«time tÃ« tyre dimÃ«r e verÃ«Â, kurse kÃ«ta pÃ«r Ã§do ditÃ« e mÃ« tepÃ«r po zhyten nÃ« kufÃ«r e mosbesim edhe mÃ« tÃ« thellÃ«[10]; kurse mendimi i tretÃ« Ã«shtÃ« ai i dijetarÃ«ve si Halil bin Ahmed, Sibevejhi, Zemahsheriu, Sabuniu etj. tÃ« cilÃ«t mendojnÃ« se ÂLamiÂ kÃ«tu Ã«shtÃ« kushtÃ«zues dhe ka lidhje me fjalÃ«n ÂFel-jaÂbudu-le ta adhurojnÃ«!Â, nÃ« ajetin e tretÃ« tÃ« kaptinÃ«s nÃ« fjalÃ«, qÃ« do tÃ« thotÃ«: nÃ«se kurejshÃ«t nuk e adhurojnÃ« Allahun pÃ«r asgjÃ« tjetÃ«r, atÃ«herÃ« tÃ« paktÃ«n le ta adhurojnÃ« pÃ«r hir tÃ« tÃ« mirave tÃ« Tij tÃ« shumta ndaj tyre dhe pÃ«r mundÃ«sinÃ« qÃ« ua dha atyre tÃ« udhÃ«tojnÃ« tÃ« qetÃ« e tÃ« sigurt gjatÃ« udhÃ«timeve tÃ« tyre, dimÃ«r e verÃ«[11].

Kurse rreth kuptimit tÃ« fjalÃ«s ÂIlafÂ nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« ajet, dijetarÃ«t po ashtu kanÃ« mendime tÃ« ndryshme, meqenÃ«se edhe vetÃ« kuptimi i kÃ«saj fjale dallon nÃ« kontekst tÃ« fjalisÃ«.

NdÃ«r tÃ« tjera, duhet tÃ« pÃ«rmendim se kjo fjalÃ« nÃ« aspektin gjuhÃ«sor nÃ«nkupton: lidhje tÃ« besÃ«s-besatim mes vetes, harmoni, marrÃ«veshje, garanci, bashkim nÃ« fjalÃ«, vepra dhe mendime, traditÃ«, prirje, etj., kurse sa i pÃ«rket kuptimit tÃ« fjalÃ«s ÂIlafÂ nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« pjesÃ« tÃ« ajetit, unÃ« do ta preferoja mendimin e mufessirit tÃ« mirÃ«njohur El Alusi i cili ndÃ«r tÃ« tjera shÃ«non se fjala ÂIlafÂ do tÃ« thotÃ« harmoni, lidhje e marrÃ«veshjes me tÃ« tjerÃ«t pÃ«r mossulmim, si dhe dhÃ«nie e garancive pÃ«r udhÃ«tim tÃ« qetÃ« e tÃ« sigurt tÃ« karvaneve tÃ« kurejshÃ«ve. Alusiu nÃ« tefsirin e tij shÃ«non se paria kurejshite kishte lidhur marrÃ«veshje tÃ« tilla pÃ«r mossulmin me fiset arabe dhe me mbretÃ«rit pÃ«rreth tyre; Hashimi nÃ« emÃ«r tÃ« fisit kurejsh kishte lidhur marrÃ«veshje me mbretin e Shamit, kurse Abdu Shemsi dhe Nevfeli kishin lidhur njÃ« marrÃ«veshje tÃ« tillÃ« me mbretÃ«rit e Egjiptit dhe tÃ« AbisinisÃ«.[12]. 

NÃ« njÃ« transmetim tjetÃ«r qÃ« e hasim nÃ« tefsirin e Kurtubiut, shÃ«nohet se katÃ«r bijtÃ« e Abdu Menafit kishin lidhur marrÃ«veshje tÃ« tilla me mbretÃ«rit e asaj kohe, kÃ«shtu Hashimi kishte lidhur marrÃ«veshje pÃ«r mossulmim me mbretin e Shamit, Abdu Shemsi me mbretin e AbisinisÃ« (EtiopisÃ« sÃ« sotme), Mutalibi me mbretin e Jemenit, kurse Nevfeli me mbretin e PersisÃ«.[13]

PÃ«r ta pÃ«rforcuar kÃ«tÃ« mendim, do tÃ« sjellim si shembull edhe fjalÃ«t e Atait, i cili pÃ«r shkakun e kÃ«tyre udhÃ«timeve tÃ« kurejshÃ«ve transmeton nga Ibni Abbasi tÃ« ketÃ« thÃ«nÃ«: ÂNÃ« tÃ« kaluarÃ«n, kur ndonjÃ«rin prej kurejshÃ«ve e godiste-pllakoste skamja (uria), meqÃ« askush nuk i ndihmonte, ai me tÃ«rÃ« familjen merrte udhÃ«n nÃ« shkretÃ«tirÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« humbur, derisa vdisnin ashtu tÃ« uritur. Kjo traditÃ« e tyre e mbrapshtÃ« vazhdoi deri nÃ« kohÃ«n e Hashim ibn Abdu Menafit (emri i tij Ã«shtÃ« Amr), i cili njÃ« ditÃ« duke parÃ« njÃ« familje tÃ« tillÃ« tÃ« varfÃ«r qÃ« pÃ«rgatitej tÃ« merrte udhÃ«n pa kthim nÃ« shkretÃ«tirÃ«, doli para popullit dhe u mbajti njÃ« fjalim prekÃ«s, duke thÃ«nÃ«: Jemi dÃ«shmitarÃ« se disa njerÃ«z tÃ« fisit tonÃ« i ka pllakosur skamja (uria), dhe asnjÃ«ri prej nesh nuk Ã§an kokÃ«n pÃ«r ta, por i kemi lÃ«nÃ« nÃ« mjerimin e tyre tÃ« vdesin urie. Si mund tÃ« lejoni njÃ« gjÃ« tÃ« tillÃ« kurse ju jeni popull i ShtÃ«pisÃ« sÃ« shenjtÃ«, jeni mÃ« tÃ« zgjedhurit e bijve tÃ« Ademit dhe njerÃ«zit ju pasojnÃ« nÃ« veprimet tuaja?! AtÃ«herÃ« kurejshÃ«t u ngritÃ«n dhe u besatuan mes vetes duke i thÃ«nÃ« Hashimit: Ne do tÃ« tÃ« pasojmÃ« nÃ« Ã§do fjalÃ« dhe veprim. Dhe prej kÃ«tij momenti Ã§do familje zgjodhi mÃ« tÃ« mirÃ«t dhe i nisÃ«n pÃ«r udhÃ«timet e tyre tÃ« famshme nÃ« Jemen dhe nÃ« Sham.

Kur ktheheshin, me fitimin prej tregtisÃ«, ushqenin tÃ« varfrit, dhe njerÃ«zit mÃ« nuk vdisinin urie, por tÃ« gjithÃ« jetonin nÃ« mirÃ«qenie e bollÃ«k. Kjo traditÃ« e tyre ishte e pranishme edhe gjatÃ« shpalljes sÃ« revelatÃ«s sÃ« fundit hyjnoreÂ[14]. 

Rreth kuptimit tÃ« fjalÃ«s ÂIlafÂ edhe imam Kurtubiu ka pothuaj tÃ« njÃ«jtin mendim me Alusin, do tÃ« thotÃ« se fjala ÂIlafÂ sipas tij nÃ«nkupton harmoninÃ« dhe marrÃ«veshjen e kurejshÃ«ve, sÃ« pari ndÃ«rmjet tyre e pastaj edhe me tÃ« tjerÃ«t, qÃ« tÃ« siguroheshin karvanet e tyre dhe tÃ« tregtonin lirshÃ«m.[15] 

KurejshÃ«t me kÃ«to marrÃ«veshje pÃ«r udhÃ«timet e tyre tÃ« sigurta nÃ« Jemen dhe nÃ« Sham, ishin nÃ« pozitÃ« tÃ« privilegjuar, dhe kur i shtohet kÃ«saj edhe garancia nga fiset e tjera arabe pÃ«r mossulmim tÃ« kurejshÃ«ve, meqÃ« kÃ«ta konsideroheshin nga tÃ« gjitha fiset arabe si kujdestarÃ« tÃ« QabesÃ« dhe fqinjÃ« tÃ« ShtÃ«pisÃ« sÃ« shenjtÃ«, atÃ«herÃ« shohim se vÃ«rtetÃ« mirÃ«sitÃ« e Allahut kishin rrethuar kÃ«tÃ« popull. Karvanet e tyre tregtonin gjithandej nÃ« siguri tÃ« plotÃ«, nÃ« kohÃ«n kur karvanet e fiseve pÃ«rreth tyre plaÃ§kiteshin dhe rrÃ«mbeheshin pa mÃ«shirÃ«. KÃ«tÃ« e vÃ«rteton edhe KurÂani famÃ«lartÃ« :

ÂA nuk e kanÃ« vÃ«rejtur ata se Ne e kemi bÃ«rÃ« vendin e shenjtÃ« (MekÃ«n) tÃ« sigurt, e njerÃ«zit pÃ«rreth tyre rrÃ«mbehen (plaÃ§kiten-mbyten). Po , a nuk i besojnÃ« ata sÃ« kotÃ«s, e tÃ« mirat e Allahut i pÃ«rbuzinÂ. (El-Ankebut, 67)





ÃÃ³Ã¡ÃºÃ­Ã³ÃÃºÃÃµÃÃµÃ¦Ã ÃÃ³ÃÃ¸Ã³ Ã¥Ã³ÃÃ³Ã ÃÃ¡ÃºÃÃ³Ã­ÃºÃÃ¶ 

3. atÃ«herÃ« pra, le ta adhurojnÃ« (vetÃ«m) Zotin e kÃ«saj ShtÃ«pie (QabesÃ«),

Pas tÃ« gjitha kÃ«tyre tÃ« mirave tÃ« dhuruara nga ana e Allahut xh.sh., do tÃ« ishte e logjikshme qÃ« kurejshÃ«t tÂi shprehnin falÃ«nderim vetÃ«m Allahut, Atij qÃ« i shpÃ«toi nga ushtria e EbrehesÃ«, por kot, shumica dÃ«rrmuese e kurejshÃ«ve ishin zhytur nÃ« pellgun e idhujtarisÃ«. Atyre jo vetÃ«m u ishin verbuar sytÃ« e nuk shihnin, por u ishin verbuar mendjet dhe zemrat e nuk logjikonin. Ishin dhÃ«nÃ« pas njÃ« jete tÃ« shfrenuar, njÃ« jete tÃ« pamoralshme, ku sundonte ligji i tÃ« fortit. Madje ishin lÃ«nÃ« pas dore dhe ato pak virtyte tÃ« mira qÃ« kishin nga koha e Hashim ibn Abdu Menafit. 

Adhurimi i drejtÃ« kishte humbur Ã§do kuptim nÃ« mesin e tyre, sepse besimi i kotÃ« dhe idhujt kishin zÃ«nÃ« vend pothuaj nÃ« Ã§do shtÃ«pi mekase, madje edhe vetÃ« godina e QabesÃ« ishte mbushur pÃ«rplot me idhuj tÃ« tillÃ«.

PavarÃ«sisht nga kÃ«to, Allahu xh.sh. i mbrojti kurejshÃ«t, po mbrojti edhe QabenÃ« qÃ« tÃ« mos shkatÃ«rrohej. Po tÃ« ndodhte qÃ« Qabeja tÃ« shkatÃ«rrohej, atÃ«herÃ« do tÃ« humbte vlera e saj si ShtÃ«pi e sigurt, kurse sÃ« bashku me tÃ« do tÃ« shkatÃ«rrohej edhe fisi kurejsh, i cili mÃ« nuk do tÃ« kishte as peshÃ«, as respekt e as autoritet nÃ« mesin e fiseve tÃ« tjera arabe. Deshi Allahu i PlotfuqishÃ«m dhe nuk ndodhi asnjÃ«ra prej kÃ«tyre tÃ« dyjave, Qabeja u mbrojt nga Zoti i saj i VÃ«rtetÃ«, kurse mbijetuan edhe kurejshÃ«t dhe vetÃ«msa fituan autoritet, sepse Allahu xh.sh. kishte filluar ta pÃ«rgatiste terrenin pÃ«r ardhjen nÃ« jetÃ« tÃ« krijesÃ«s mÃ« tÃ« lavdishme, Muhammedit a.s., i cili u lind po atÃ« vit kur Ebreheja sulmoi QabenÃ«. 

Mu pÃ«r shkak tÃ« kÃ«tyre mirÃ«sive tÃ« dhuruara, pason ky urdhÃ«r hyjnor i shprehur nÃ« ajetin e tretÃ« tÃ« kÃ«saj kaptine: ÂatÃ«herÃ« pra, le ta adhurojnÃ« (vetÃ«m) Zotin e kÃ«saj ShtÃ«pie (QabesÃ«)Â, e tÃ« mos i adhurojnÃ« idhujt, adhurimi i tÃ« cilÃ«ve i kishte larguar ata tÃ«rÃ«sisht nga feja e pastÃ«r e Ibrahimit a.s. (el Hanifijjetu-s-Semha).

NÃ« lidhje me kÃ«to mirÃ«si, mufessiri i njohur Fahru Rraziu thotÃ«: ÂDije se mirÃ«sia Ã«shtÃ« dy llojesh: e para largimi i dÃ«mit dhe e dyta pÃ«rfitimi i dobisÃ«. Mu pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« shkak Allahu xh.sh. nÃ« suren paraprake ÂEl-FilÂ na tregoi se Ai e largoi dÃ«min qÃ« u kanosej kurejshÃ«ve dhe QabesÃ« nga ushtria e EbrehesÃ«, kurse nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« sure ÂKurejshÂ, flet pÃ«r mundÃ«sinÃ« qÃ« u Ã«shtÃ« dhÃ«nÃ« kurejshÃ«ve pÃ«r tÃ« pÃ«rfituar nga tregtia e tyre dimÃ«r e verÃ«.[16].

Kurse Muhammed M. ShaÂravi, nÃ« lidhje me kuptimin e kÃ«tij ajeti, shprehet: ÂAllahu xh.sh. ka urdhÃ«ruar kurejshÃ«t qÃ« ta adhurojnÃ« vetÃ«m AtÃ«: ÂatÃ«herÃ« pra, le ta adhurojnÃ« (vetÃ«m) Zotin e kÃ«saj ShtÃ«pie (QabesÃ«)Â,  sepse ata kÃ«tÃ« e kanÃ« obligim. SÃ« pari ua mbrojti ShtÃ«pinÃ« e shenjtÃ«-QabenÃ«, e cila pÃ«r ta simbolizonte krenarinÃ« dhe autoritetin, pastaj ua mundÃ«soi udhÃ«timet e tyre tregtare nÃ« njÃ« siguri tÃ« plotÃ« nga rrÃ«mbimet dhe plaÃ§kitjet, atÃ«herÃ« kur nÃ« tÃ«rÃ« Gadishullin Arabik mbretÃ«ronte anarkia dhe ligji i tÃ« fortit. Fryt i kÃ«saj tregtie ishte edhe fakti se ata siguronin ushqimin dhe furnizimin e tyre dhe mÃ« nuk ndienin as uri e as skamje. Prandaj kurejshÃ«t doemos duhej t'i pÃ«rgjigjeshin kÃ«saj thirrjeje tÃ« Allahut, se ndryshe ata do tÃ« pÃ«sonin fatin e popujve tÃ« mÃ«parshÃ«m si dhe nÃ«nÃ§mimin e pÃ«rbuzjen nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« botÃ«Â.[17]

Ja si na tregon Allahu pÃ«r pÃ«simin e popujve tÃ« kaluar, qÃ« nuk ishin mirÃ«njohÃ«s ndaj dhuntive tÃ« Allahut:

ÂAllahu sjell si shembull njÃ« fshat (vendbanim) qÃ« ishte i sigurt dhe i qetÃ«, tÃ« cilit i vinte furnizimi nga tÃ« gjitha anÃ«t me bollÃ«k, kurse ata (banorÃ«t) i pÃ«rbuzÃ«n tÃ« mirat e Allahut. AtÃ«herÃ« Allahu, pÃ«r shkak tÃ« sjelljes sÃ« tyre, ua veshi (ua ngjeshi) petkun e urisÃ« dhe tÃ« frikÃ«s. Atyre u pat ardhur i dÃ«rguar nga mesi i tyre, e ata e pÃ«rgÃ«njeshtruan atÃ«, andaj i kapi dÃ«nimi se ishin zullumqarÃ«Â (En-Nahl, 112-113).



ÃÃ¡Ã¸Ã³ÃÃ¶Ã­ ÃÃ³ÃÃºÃÃ³Ã£Ã³Ã¥ÃµÃ£Ãº Ã£Ã¶Ã¤Ãº ÃÃµÃ¦ÃÃ² Ã¦Ã³ÃÃ£Ã³Ã¤Ã³Ã¥ÃµÃ£Ãº Ã£Ã¶Ã¤Ãº ÃÃ³Ã¦ÃºÃÃ² 

4. i Cili i ushqeu kur ishin nÃ« skamje-uri dhe i siguroi nga frika (e Ã§do armiku).Â

NÃ« tÃ« kaluarÃ«n Meka ishte njÃ« vend i thatÃ«, i pabanuar dhe pa tokÃ« pjellore. Nga tÃ« gjitha anÃ«t ishte e rrethuar me shkÃ«mbinj tÃ« thepisur, ashtu siÃ§ Ã«shtÃ« edhe sot. Si e tillÃ« ajo nuk jepte kurrfarÃ« shpresash pÃ«r ndonjÃ« gjallÃ«ri, aq mÃ« pak qÃ« tÃ« ishte e banuar me njerÃ«z. Por qe urtÃ«sia e Allahut xh.sh. qÃ« kÃ«tÃ« vend tÃ« thatÃ«, me njÃ« natyrÃ« kaq tÃ« egÃ«r, ta vendoste nÃ« epiqendÃ«r tÃ« ngjarjeve qÃ« do tÃ« pasonin pas disa shekujsh, ngjarje qÃ« pÃ«rfundimisht do tÂia ndÃ«rronin kahÃ«n jetÃ«s sÃ« racÃ«s njerÃ«zore, ngjarje qÃ« do tÃ« lÃ«kundnin nga themelet padrejtÃ«sitÃ« qÃ« kishin marrÃ« hov nÃ« botÃ«n e atÃ«hershme. Kjo ngjarje do tÃ« ishte lindja e Muhammedit a.s. dhe shpallja e revelatÃ«s sÃ« fundit hyjnore, tÃ« cilÃ«n Allahu xh.sh. do tÂia shpallte kÃ«tij tÃ« dÃ«rguari tÃ« fundit.

Por, tÂi kthehemi pak historisÃ«, atÃ«herÃ« kur Allahu xh.sh. me anÃ« tÃ« shkaqeve tÃ« Tij, pÃ«rgatiti terrenin qÃ« nÃ« MekÃ«, nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« luginÃ« tÃ« thatÃ«, Ibrahimi a.s. tÃ« vendoste me porosinÃ« e Allahut xh.sh. pasardhÃ«sin e tij, Ismailin a.s.. Pasi e la aty bashkÃ«shorten e tij, Haxheren, dhe djalin, Ismailin, atÃ«botÃ« ende njÃ« foshnjÃ« e njomÃ«, me lot nÃ« sy u drejtua nga qielli dhe u lut:

ÂZoti ynÃ«! UnÃ« njÃ« pjesÃ« tÃ« familjes e vendosa pranÃ« shtÃ«pisÃ« Sate tÃ« shenjtÃ«. Zoti ynÃ« (i vendosa aty) qÃ« tÃ« falin namazin, pra bÃ«j qÃ« zemrat e disa njerÃ«zve tÃ« mallÃ«ngjehen pÃ«r ata, dhe, pÃ«r tÃ« tÃ« falÃ«nderuar me mirÃ«njohje, furnizoji ata me fruta.Â ( Ibrahim, 37)

dhe:

Â(PÃ«rkujto) Kur Ibrahimi tha: Zoti im! BÃ«je kÃ«tÃ« qytet tÃ« sigurt dhe mÃ« mbro mua e bijtÃ« e mi nga adhurimi i idhujveÂ. (Ibrahim, 35).

Dhe, Allahu i GjithÃ«mÃ«shirshÃ«m e pranoi lutjen e tÃ« dashurit tÃ« Tij-Ibrahimit a.s. BÃ«ri qÃ« zemrat e njerÃ«zve tÃ« mallÃ«ngjeheshin pÃ«r familjen e tij, tÃ« vendosur nÃ« atÃ« luginÃ« tÃ« thatÃ«. Pas njÃ« kohe tÃ« shkurtÃ«r, me lejen e Haxheres, nÃ« fqinjÃ«si tÃ« burimit tÃ« Zem-Zemit u vendos fisi Xhurhum, njÃ« prej fiseve tÃ« atÃ«hershme arabe. Pasi u rrit Ismaili a.s., ai sÃ« bashku me babanÃ« e tij, Ibrahimin a.s., filluan tÃ« ndÃ«rtonin muret e QabesÃ« mbi themelet ekzistuese qÃ« mÃ« parÃ«. Jeta filloi tÃ« lulÃ«zonte. Meka u kthye nÃ« epiqendÃ«r tÃ« vÃ«mendjes sÃ« tÃ« gjitha fiseve arabe, sepse ata aty kryenin Haxhin, vizitÃ«n e shenjtÃ«. Kaluan shekuj, nÃ« njÃ« siguri tÃ« plotÃ«, dhe prej fiseve tÃ« zgjedhura nga loza e Ismailit a.s. Allahu kishte dalluar fisin kurejsh, i cili ishte tani kujdestar i ShtÃ«pisÃ« sÃ« Allahut. Ky fis, siÃ§ thamÃ« mÃ« parÃ«, gÃ«zonte autoritet tÃ« pakontestueshÃ«m nga tÃ« gjitha fiset e tjera mu pÃ«r shkak se ishin nÃ« fqinjÃ«si tÃ« QabesÃ«, dhe pÃ«r faktin se Allahu xh. sh. iu pÃ«rgjigj lutjes sÃ« Ibrahimit a.s. i cili, pasi kreu ndÃ«rtimin e QabesÃ«, sÃ« bashku me tÃ« birin Ismailin a.s. iu lutÃ«n Krijuesit:

ÂZoti ynÃ«, dÃ«rgo ndÃ«r ta, nga gjiri i tyre tÃ« dÃ«rguar qÃ« tÂu lexojÃ« atyre ajetet e Tua, tÂua mÃ«sojÃ« atyre Librin dhe UrtÃ«sinÃ«, e tÂi pastrojÃ« (prej ndytÃ«sisÃ« sÃ« idhujtarisÃ«) ata. SÂka dyshim se Ti je ngadhÃ«njyesi, i dijshmi.Â (El-Bekare, 129)

Dhe vÃ«rtet I LartmadhÃ«rishmi pranoi prej tyre kÃ«tÃ« lutje tÃ« sinqertÃ«, sepse nga gjiri i kÃ«tij populli-kurejshÃ«ve, dÃ«rgoi vulÃ«n e pejgamberisÃ«-Muhammedin a.s..

Ajeti i 4-t i kÃ«saj kaptine: Âi Cili i ushqeu kur ishin nÃ« skamje-uri dhe i siguroi nga frika (e Ã§do armiku).Â, tÃ« bÃ«n ta kuptosh qartÃ« se Allahu xh.sh. gjithmonÃ« e kishte nÃ« pÃ«rkujdesje kÃ«tÃ« fis, i mbrojti ata nga rreziqet e ndryshme, i mbrojti nga armiqtÃ« e shumtÃ« qÃ« synonin shkatÃ«rrimin e QabesÃ«, siÃ§ ishte Ebreheja etj. PÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« siguri tÃ« tyre kaq tÃ« madhe dhe pÃ«r mirÃ«qenien e popullatÃ«s sÃ« MekÃ«s, na flet edhe ky ajet kuranor: ÂPo a nuk u siguruam Ne atyre njÃ« vend tÃ« shenjtÃ« e tÃ« sigurt qÃ« aty tÃ« sillen frutat e Ã§do sendi si furnizim nga ana JonÃ«, por shumica e tyre nuk e dinÃ«Â. (El-Kasas, 57), 

Kurse tÃ«rÃ« kjo mirÃ«qenie dhe siguri, padyshim qÃ« ishte fryt i duasÃ« sÃ« Ibrahimit a.s. kur iu lut tÃ« GjithÃ«mÃ«shirshmit:

ÂDhe kur Ibrahimi tha: ÂZoti im, bÃ«je kÃ«tÃ« njÃ« qytet sigurie dhe banorÃ«t e tij, qÃ« besuan Allahun dhe jetÃ«n tjetÃ«r, furnizoji me lloje tÃ« frutave!Â (El-Bekare, 126)

Por, fatkeqÃ«sisht, kurejshÃ«t harruan kÃ«to dhunti tÃ« Allahut ndaj tyre. Ata nuk e pritÃ«n tÃ« DÃ«rguarin nga mesi i tyre me sjellje tÃ« mirÃ«, pÃ«rkundrazi e luftuan atÃ« dhe u pÃ«rpoqÃ«n ta asgjÃ«sonin fizikisht. KurejshÃ«t kishin harruar se nÃ« njÃ« tÃ« kaluar shumÃ« tÃ« afÃ«rt, Allahu i kishte mbrojtur nga Ebreheja, kurse kÃ«ta tash po e luftonin me tÃ« gjitha mjetet tÃ« DÃ«rguarin a.s. qÃ« Allahu ua kishte dÃ«rguar jo vetÃ«m atyre, por mbarÃ« njerÃ«zisÃ«Â

Prandaj nuk Ã«shtÃ« e rastÃ«sishme kur i DÃ«rguari i Allahut nÃ« njÃ« fazÃ« tÃ« dÃ«shpÃ«rimit nga veprimet e bashkÃ«kombÃ«sve tÃ« vet, kishte thÃ«nÃ«: ÂMjerÃ« pÃ«r ju, o KurejshÃ«Â dhe e kishte kÃ«nduar kaptinÃ«n ÂKurejshÂ. KÃ«to fjalÃ« tÃ« Resulullahut i kishte dÃ«gjuar Esma bint Jezid bin Seken (Ummu Seleme el Ensarije), dhe i transmeton Ibn Ebi Hatimi. Po ashtu nga Ummu Seleme transmetohet tÃ« ketÃ« thÃ«nÃ«: E kam dÃ«gjuar Resulullahun s.a.v.s., pasi ka kÃ«nduar kaptinÃ«n Kurejsh, tÃ« ketÃ« thÃ«nÃ«: ÂMjerÃ« pÃ«r ju, o pari e kurejshÃ«ve, adhuroni Zotin e kÃ«saj ShtÃ«pie (QabesÃ«), i Cili ju ushqeu kur kishit uri (skamje) dhe ju siguroi nga frika e Ã§do armiku!Â .[18]





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] Muhammed esh-Shevkani ÂFetÂhu-l-KadirÂ, vÃ«ll. V, fq. 502

[2] Po aty, fq. 502

[3] El Alusi ÂRuhu-l-Meani fi tefsiri-KurÂani-l-Adhim ve-s-SebÂi-l-methanijÂ, vÃ«ll.30, fq. 238, Bejrut, pa vit botimi

[4] Sejjid Kutb ÂFi Dhilali-l-KurÂanÂ vÃ«ll VI, fq 3983, Bejrut, 1986, botimi i XII-tÃ«

[5] Termi ÂShamÂ, gjeografikisht pÃ«rfshin njÃ« pjesÃ« tÃ« territorit tÃ« SirisÃ« sÃ« sotme, PalestinÃ«s, Jordanit dhe Libanit.

[6] TransmetojnÃ« Buhariu, Taberaniu, Hakimi, Ibn Merdevije dhe Bejhekiu

[7] Shevkaniu ÂFetÂhul KadiirÂ,vÃ«ll. V, fq, 502

[8] Dr. Muhammed Seid Ramadan el Buti ÂFikhu-s-SirehÂ, fq. 49, Damask, 1977

[9] Abdurrahman el Xhevzij ÂZadu-l mesir fi Ilmi-t-TefsirÂ, vÃ«ll. IX, fq. 238. Bejrut, 1986

[10] Fahru Rrazi, ÂEt-Tefsirul KebirÂ, vÃ«ll 32, fq. 105; NÃ« lidhje me kÃ«to mendime shih edhe ÂQasje studimore rreth katÃ«r pÃ«rkthimeve tÃ« KurÂanit nÃ« gjuhÃ«n shqipeÂ nga Emin Behrami, fq. 65, PrishtinÃ«, 1997

[11] Muhammed Ali es-Sabunij ÂSafvetu-t-TefasirÂ, vÃ«ll, 20, fq. 606, Halep-Siri, pa vit botimi

[12] El Alusi ÂRuhul MeaniÂÂ, vÃ«ll. 30. fq. 238

[13] Kurtubiu ÂEl Xhamiu Li Ahkamil KurÂanÂ, vÃ«ll. 20, fq. 204, Kajro, 1372 h.

[14] Fahru Rraziu ÂEt Tefsiru-l KebirÂ, vÃ«ll. 32, fq. 107

[15] Kurtubiu ÂEl Xhamiu Li Ahkamil KurÂanÂ, vÃ«ll. 20, fq. 200

[16] Fahru Rraziu, ÂEt-Tefsiru-l-KebirÂ vÃ«ll. 32. fq. 107

[17] Muhammed M. ShaÂravi ÂTefsir suretej El-Fil ve KurejshÂ, fq. 44, Kajro, pa vit botimi



[18] Muhtesar Tefsir Ibn Kethir, vÃ«ll.3 fq. 680

----------


## Mehasi

Te lumte vellau im i nderuar,me te vertet me pelqejti puna juaj qe keni bere.
Allahu te dhash te mira,dhe te shperbleft me xhennetu-l firdavs.

----------


## altin55

*Ajeti "El-Kursijj" dhe vlera e tij*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللَّهُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ
لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ
إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ
مِنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاءَ وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ
وَلا يَئُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ

NÃ« jetÃ«n tonÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rditshme, shpeshherÃ« nga bashkÃ«biseduesit dÃ«gjojmÃ« pohime se ÂTesbih DovaÂ Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« dua e veÃ§antÃ« nÃ« Kur`an, e cila ka njÃ« domethÃ«nie tÃ« thellÃ« dhe me shumÃ« vlerÃ«, e cila do tÃ« duhej tÃ« lexohej nga Ã§donjÃ«ri, si masÃ« preventive nga e keqja qÃ« mund tÃ« na prekÃ« nÃ« jetÃ«n tonÃ«. 

Nga shumica dÃ«rmuese e myslimanÃ«ve tanÃ«, kjo pjesÃ« e Ku*r`anit Ã«shtÃ« mÃ«suar me pÃ«rkushtim pÃ«rmendsh dhe Ã«shtÃ« lexuar, dhe jo vetÃ«m nÃ« tÃ« kaluarÃ«n, por edhe sot e shohin si tÃ« domosdo*shme qÃ« kjo pjesÃ« e Kur`anit tÃ« nxihet pÃ«rmendsh, nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« qÃ« tÃ« lexohet nÃ« raste tÃ« ndryshme dhe emergjente, si nÃ« rast frike, para nisjes nÃ« udhÃ«tim, pÃ«r mbrojtje nga e keqja, para gjumit etj.

*Cili Ã«shtÃ« nÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ« Ajeti Kursij dhe cili Ã«shtÃ« pozicioni i tij nÃ« Kur`an?*

NÃ« fakt kÃ«tu kemi tÃ« bÃ«jmÃ« vetÃ«m me njÃ« ajet, por i zgjeruar dhe i pÃ«rbÃ«rÃ« nga dhjetÃ« fjali tÃ« pavaruara, qÃ« nÃ« gjuhÃ«n shqipe do tÃ« mund tÃ« quhej njÃ« periudhÃ« e gjatÃ«. Ky ajet zÃ« vend nÃ« pjesÃ«n e fundit tÃ« kaptinÃ«s El-Bekare, gjegjÃ«sisht Ã«shtÃ« ajeti i 255.

Duke u bazuar nÃ« shpjegimet e shumta tÃ« komentatorÃ«ve tÃ« Kur`anit, shohim se, tÃ« gjithÃ« kÃ«saj pjese tÃ« KurÂanit i kanÃ« dhÃ«nÃ« njÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«si tÃ« veÃ§antÃ«, sigurisht mbÃ«shtetur nÃ« tÃ« dhÃ«nat dhe pÃ«r*mbajtjen e saj tÃ« gjerÃ« dhe shumÃ«dimensionale e shumÃ«kuptim*plotÃ«.

KarakteristikÃ« e parÃ« e kÃ«tij ajeti Ã«shtÃ« theksimi i NjÃ«sisÃ« sÃ« Zotit qÃ« nÃ« fillim, si NjÃ« Zot, i Pashoq, pÃ«r tÃ« pasuar mÃ« pastaj pÃ«rmendja e cilÃ«sive mÃ« madhÃ«shtore tÃ« Tij. 

Sipas mÃ«simeve profetike tÃ« Muhammedit a.s. ky ajet Ã«shtÃ« mÃ« madhÃ«shtori nÃ« Kur`anÂ.[1]

Studiuesi i mirÃ«njohur i islamizmit, Ibni Tejmiu, nÃ« lidhje me faktin e lartpÃ«rmendur thotÃ«: ÂNÃ« Kur`an nuk gjendet asnjÃ« ajet i cili pÃ«rmban atÃ« qÃ« pÃ«rmban Ajeti Kursij.[2]

NÃ« po kÃ«tÃ« ajet, gjendet poashtu edhe emri mÃ« i madh i Zotit (Allah), e ne jemi tÃ« thirrur t`i lutemi Atij pÃ«rmes emrave tÃ« Tij tÃ« mirÃ« adekuatÃ« dhe tÃ« saktÃ«.[3]



*Leximi i ajetit Kursijj largon shejtanin*

Bazuar nÃ« mÃ«simet islame, djalli Ã«shtÃ« pÃ«rbetuar, qÃ« nÃ« momentin e krijmit tÃ« njeriut tÃ« parÃ«, se do tÃ« jetÃ« ai i cili do tÃ« pÃ«rpiqet vazhdimisht qÃ«  njeriun ta largojÃ« nga binarÃ«t e drejtÃ« tÃ« njerÃ«zisÃ« me mashtrime dhe me intriga, tÃ« cilat vetÃ«m ai di t`i pÃ«rgatisÃ« kundÃ«r tij. Djalli ishte bÃ«rÃ« xheloz qÃ« kur Zoti xh.sh. ki*shte krijuar njeriun e parÃ« - Ademin a.s. duke thÃ«nÃ« me mburrje dhe kryelartÃ«si se, ai Ã«shtÃ« krijesÃ« mÃ« e ndershme se njeriu, ngase Ã«shtÃ« e krijuar nga zjarri, kurse njeriu Ã«shtÃ« krijuar nga elementet e tokÃ«s Â nga dheu. Pas krijimit tÃ« njeriut, nÃ« shenjÃ« respekti ndaj tij, Zoti kishte urdhÃ«ruar engjÃ«jt dhe atÃ« qÃ« t`i pÃ«ruleshin krijesÃ«s mÃ« tÃ« dashur tÃ« Tij mbi sipÃ«rfaqen e tokÃ«s, mirÃ«po ai kishte refu*zuar njÃ« veprim tÃ« tillÃ« duke treguar mendjemadhÃ«si dhe kryene*Ã§Ã«si. I pÃ«rbetuar pÃ«r mashtrimin e njeriut dhe largimin e tij nga porositÃ« hyjnore, ai qarkullon te njeriu me besim jo tÃ« sinqertÃ« ndaj Zotit, njÃ«soj me gjakun e njeriut qÃ« qarkullon nÃ« trupin e tij.

Zoti xh.sh., duke e ditur paraprakisht konstruktin e brendsh*Ã«m dhe tÃ« jashtÃ«m tÃ« njeriut dhe duke pasur parasysh mundÃ«sitÃ« e destabilizimit tÃ« tij nga faktorÃ«t e jashtÃ«m, pÃ«r hir tÃ« sÃ« mirÃ«s sÃ« tij, krijoi edhe masa parandaluese, tÃ« cilat ia bÃ«ri tÃ« njohura pÃ«r t`u ruajtur e mbrojtur nga pÃ«shpÃ«ritjet dhe intrigat djallÃ«zore.

Leximi i Ajetit Kursij Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« nga mjetet mbrojtÃ«se tÃ« nje*riut nga shejtani. Kjo e vÃ«rtetÃ« Ã«shtÃ« dokumentuar edhe me thÃ«nie tÃ« Muhammedit a.s. nga tÃ« cilat kÃ«tu do tÃ« pÃ«rmendim njÃ« prej tyre.

Buhariu transmeton thÃ«nien e Muhammedit a.s.: ÂKur shkoni nÃ« shtrat pÃ«r tÃ« fjetur, lexoni Ajetin Kursij deri nÃ« fund, nÃ« mÃ«ny*rÃ« qÃ« Zoti tÃ« jetÃ« nÃ« mbrojtjen tuaj dhe qÃ« shejtani tÃ« mos ju afro*het deri nÃ« mÃ«ngjesÂ.[4]

Po ashtu leximi i ajetit nÃ« fjalÃ« pas namazeve tÃ« obliguara ka rÃ«ndÃ«sinÃ« e vet. Taberiu shÃ«non njÃ« thÃ«nie tÃ« cilÃ«n Pejgamberi a.s. e ka transmetuar Hasen bin Aliu: ÂI dÃ«rguari i Zotit ka thÃ«nÃ«: ÂKush lexonÃ« Ajetin Kursij pas namazit tÃ« obliguar, do tÃ« jetÃ« nÃ«n mbrojtjen e Zotit deri nÃ« namazin vijuesÂ.[5]

*Komentimi i Ajetit Kursij

Allahu la ilahe il-la huve
- All-llahu Ã«shtÃ« Â sÂka tjetÃ«r zot pÃ«rveÃ§ Tij -*

NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« fjali hasim nÃ« mohim dhe pohim. Mohimin e sÃ« drejtÃ«s pÃ«r tÃ« adhuruar dikÃ« tjetÃ«r pÃ«rveÃ§ Zotit dhe pohimin e sÃ« drejtÃ«s pÃ«r tÃ« adhuruar njÃ« Zot tÃ« Vetmin.

Taberiu nÃ« tefsirin e tij, nÃ« lidhje me kuptimin e kÃ«saj fjalie, thotÃ«: ÂMe kÃ«tÃ« bÃ«het e ditur se e kemi tÃ« ndaluar tÃ« adhurojmÃ« dikÃ« tjetÃ«r pÃ«rveÃ§ Zotit tÃ« pÃ«rhershÃ«m dhe tÃ« pÃ«rjetshÃ«m, i Cili nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« ajet e ka cilÃ«suar Veten e Vet me kÃ«tÃ« cilÃ«si tÃ« TijÂ.[6]

DomethÃ«nÃ«, Zoti QÃ« duhet tÃ« adhurohet, Ã«shtÃ« NjÃ« i Vetmi i Cili nuk ka rival. Askush, kushdo qoftÃ« ai, nuk meriton tÃ« adhu*rohet me asnjÃ« lloj adhurimi. Nuk ka namaz, pÃ«rkulje, sakrificÃ«, betim, i cili do tÃ« ishte i drejtÃ«, pÃ«rveÃ§ nÃ« emÃ«r tÃ« Tij. As lutjet nÃ« gÃ«zime dhe nÃ« vÃ«shtirÃ«si, as kÃ«rkimi i ndihmÃ«s nuk bÃ«n tÃ« bÃ«het pos nÃ« emÃ«r tÃ« Tij. Edhe tavaf tÃ« vlefshÃ«m nuk ka pÃ«rveÃ§ nÃ« emÃ«r tÃ« Tij dhe rreth shtÃ«pisÃ« sÃ« Tij. Ai Ã«shtÃ« i VetÃ«m, nuk ka tjetÃ«r.

Vlen tÃ« theksohet se kjo fjali ka qenÃ« bazÃ« mbi tÃ« cilÃ«n Ã«shtÃ« ndÃ«rtuar thirrja e tÃ« gjithÃ« profetÃ«ve tÃ« Zotit. TÃ« gjithÃ« pejgambe*rÃ«t kanÃ« qenÃ« tÃ« thirrur nga Zoti qÃ« t`i ftonin njerÃ«zit pÃ«r tÃ« besuar nÃ« NjÃ« Zot - nÃ« moneteizÃ«m. ÂNe nuk dÃ«rguam asnjÃ« tÃ« dÃ«rguar para teje e tÃ« mos i kemi shpallur atij se: se nuk ka zot tjetÃ«r pÃ«rveÃ§ Meje, pra MÃ« adhuroniÂ.[7] 

TÃ« gjithÃ« tÃ« dÃ«rguarit e Zotit e kishin pÃ«r obligim t`i thÃ«rrisnin njerÃ«zit pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« fundament: ÂNe dÃ«rguam nÃ« Ã§do popull tÃ« dÃ«*rguar qÃ« t`u thonÃ«: ÂAdhuroni vetÃ«m Allahun e largojuni djajve (adhurimit tÃ« tyre)...Â.[8]

Kurtubiu, nÃ« lidhje me domethÃ«nien e kÃ«saj fjalie, thotÃ«: Â Me kÃ«tÃ« kuptojmÃ« adhurimin e tÃ« vetmit Zot-NjÃ« dhe braktisjen e tÃ« gjithÃ« tÃ« adhuruarve tÃ« tjerÃ«, si: shejtanin, falltorÃ«t, idhujt dhe gjithÃ§ka tjetÃ«r qÃ« shpie nÃ« humbje tÃ« njeriut, dalaletÂ.[9]

NÃ« Kur`an pÃ«rmenden disa pejgamberÃ« tÃ« mÃ«hershÃ«m tÃ« cilÃ«t bazÃ« tÃ« misionit tÃ« tyre kanÃ« pasur thirrjen pÃ«r besimin e njÃ« Zoti tÃ« vetÃ«m dhe pÃ«r braktisjen e Ã§do adhurimi tjetÃ«r si:

*Nuhu a.s. ÂNe e patÃ«m dÃ«rguar Nuhun  te populli i vet, e ai tha: ÂO pupulli im, adhuroni Allahun, nuk keni

zot tjetÃ«r pos Tij. UnÃ« kam frikÃ«  pÃ«r dÃ«nimin tuaj nÃ« njÃ« ditÃ« tÃ« madheÂ.[10]

Hudi a.s: ÂEdhe te populli Ad-i (dÃ«rguam) vÃ«llanÃ« e tyre, Hudin, e ai tha: ÂO populli im, adhuroni (njÃ« Zot) Allahun, ju nuk keni zot pos Tij, a nuk po frikÃ«soheniÂ?![11]

Salihu a.s.: ÂEdhe te (populli) Themud e dÃ«rguam vÃ«llanÃ« e tyre, Salihun, e ai u tha: ÂO populli im, besoni Allahun (njÃ«), nuk keni Zot tjetÃ«r pos Tij...Â[12]

Ibrahimi a.s.: ÂE Ibrahimi i porositi bijtÃ« e tij me kÃ«tÃ« (fe), e edhe Jakubi. (u thanÃ«) O bijtÃ« e mi, Allahu jua zgjodhi fenÃ« (isl*ame) juve, pra mos vdisni ndryshe, por vetÃ«m duke qenÃ« musli*manÃ«. E a ishit ju (ithtarÃ« tÃ« librit) kur Jakubit iu afrua vdekja, e ai bijve tÃ« vet u tha: ÂÃÂdo tÃ« adhuroni pas mejeÂ? Ata thanÃ«: ÂDo tÃ« adhurojmÃ« Zotin tÃ«nd, dhe Zotin e prindÃ«rve tuaj: Ibrahimt, Ismailit, Is-hakut, njÃ« tÃ« vetmin Zot dhe ne vetÃ«m Atij i jemi dorÃ«zuarÂ.[13]

Shuajbi a.s.: ÂE nÃ« Medjen (dÃ«rguam) vÃ«llanÃ« e tyre Shuaj*bin. Ai tha: ÂO populli im, adhuroni Allahun (njÃ«) ju nuk keni zot tjetÃ«r pos Tij...Â[14]*

Me kÃ«tÃ« thirrje pÃ«r besimin e drejtÃ« nÃ« Zotin, ishin tÃ« poro*situr edhe ithtarÃ«t e librit tÃ« quajtur nÃ« Kur`an, me emÃ«rin - ehlul-kitab[15]: ÂÂata nuk ishin tÃ« urdhÃ«ruar pÃ«r tjetÃ«r, pos qÃ« tÃ« adhu*ronin Allahun me njÃ« adhurim tÃ« sinqertÃ« ndaj Tij, qÃ« tÃ« largo*hen prej cdo besimi tÃ« kotÃ«,ta falin namazin, ta japin zeqatin, se ajo Ã«shtÃ« feja e drejtÃ«Â.[16]

Edhe i dÃ«rguari i fundit nga pejgamberÃ«t, Muhammedi a.s., ishte i urdhÃ«ruar qÃ« tÃ« vazhdonte me tÃ« njÃ«jtÃ«n porosi kur ishte fjala pÃ«r besim nÃ« NjÃ« Zot tÃ« Vetmin: ÂAtÃ«herÃ«, dije se nuk ka zot tjetÃ«r pos AllahutÂÂ[17]

Kjo ishte gjeneza mbi tÃ« cilÃ«n Muhammedi a.s. thirri mbarÃ« njerÃ«zimin nÃ« njÃ« Zot: ÂThuaj (Muhammed): ÂO ju njerÃ«z! UnÃ« jam i dÃ«rguar i Allahut tek tÃ« gjithÃ« ju. Allahut qÃ« vetÃ«m i Tij Ã«shtÃ« sundimi i qiejve e i tokÃ«s, s`ka tÃ« adhuruar tjetÃ«r pos Tij. Ai jep jetÃ« dhe Ai jep vdekjeÂÂ[18]


*El-Haj-ju
- (I Cili) jeton pÃ«rgjithmonÃ« -*


El-haju, i gjallÃ« nga vetvetiu, gjallÃ«ria e tÃ« cilit nuk ka ndonjÃ« burim tÃ« caktuar, e pÃ«rhershme, e gjithmonshme, e pandÃ«rpresh*me, qÃ« nuk ka fillim dhe fund.[19]

Kjo cilÃ«si e  Zotit Ã«shtÃ« theksuar disa herÃ« nÃ« Kur`an: 

- *ÂAllahu Ã«shtÃ« NjÃ«, e nuk ka tÃ« adhuruar (Zot) pos Tij, Ã«shtÃ« i pÃ«rjetshÃ«m, mbikÃ«qyrÃ«sÂ.[20]

- "E fytyrat e turpÃ«ruara (mÃ«katarÃ«ve), i pÃ«rulen tÃ« PÃ«rjet*shmit, tÃ« GjithÃ«fuqishmitÂÂ[21]

ÂTi mbÃ«shtetju Atij tÃ« pÃ«rjetshmit, qÃ« nuk vdes kurrÃ«ÂÂ[22]

ÂAi Ã«shtÃ« i pÃ«rjetshÃ«m, s`ka zot vetÃ«m AiÂÂ.[23]*  

Ky emÃ«r, ose cilÃ«sim i madhÃ«shtisÃ« sÃ« Zotit zh.sh., Ã«shtÃ« shu*mÃ«dimensional dhe shumÃ« gjithÃ«pÃ«rfshirÃ«s, ngase gjallÃ«ria ngÃ«r*then nÃ« vete tÃ« gjitha vetitÃ« e Zotit, dhe pikÃ«risht edhe pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« arsye, ky ajet njihet si mÃ« madhÃ«shtori nÃ« gjithÃ« Kur`anin.

GjithÃ§ka ekziston nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« botÃ«, e ka fillimin dhe mbarimin. I pÃ«rjetshÃ«m dhe i gjithmonshÃ«m Ã«shtÃ« vetÃ«m Zoti. KÃ«tÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ« Kur`ani e ka argumentuar nÃ« shumÃ« ajete:

- *ÂSecili njeri do tÃ« shijojÃ« vdekjen, e shpÃ«rblimet tuaja ju plotÃ«sohen ditÃ«n e kiametit..Â[24]

- ÂÂÃdo send zhduket e Ai jo. VetÃ«m Atij i takon gjykimi dhe tek Ai do tÃ« ktheheni!Â[25]

- ÂSecili do tÃ« shijojÃ« vdekjen, e pastaj do tÃ« ktheheni tek NeÂ.[26] 

Ne asnjÃ« njeriu para teje (Muhammed), nuk i dhuruam jetÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rhershme, e nÃ«se ti vdes, a mos do tÃ« mbesin ata pÃ«r*gjithmonÃ«? Ãdo krijesÃ« do ta shijojÃ« vdekjen, e Ne nÃ« shenjÃ« sprove ju sprovojmÃ« me vÃ«shtirÃ«si dhe kÃ«naqÃ«si, dhe ju ktheheni tek NeÂ.[27]*

NÃ« lidhje me vdekjen e njeriut, Sehl bin Sead transmeton njÃ« hadith tÃ« Muhammedit a.s., nÃ« tÃ« cilin thuhet: ÂPejgamberit i ki*shte ardhur njÃ«herÃ« Xhibrili dhe i ishte drejtuar me fjalÃ«t: ÂO Mu*hammed! Jeto sa tÃ« jetosh (si tÃ« duash), por njÃ« ditÃ« do tÃ« tÃ« gjejÃ« vdekja, duaje kÃ« tÃ« duash, por edhe nga ai do tÃ« ndahesh, dhe bÃ«je atÃ« qÃ« dÃ«shiron, sepse do tÃ« shpÃ«rblehesh pÃ«r tÃ«Â.[28]

*El-kaj-juum
- Sundues, MbikÃ«qyrÃ«s i krijesave -*

El-kaj-juum, Ã«shtÃ« emÃ«r qÃ« rrjedh nga paskajorja el-kijam. Zoti i MadhÃ«ruar Ã«shtÃ« mbikqyrÃ«s dhe sundues mbi Ã§Ã«shtjen e krijesave, mbi nevojat e tyre si: furnizimi, kujdesja dhe mbrojtja e tyre. GjithÃ§ka qÃ« ekziston nÃ« gjithÃ«si, Ã«shtÃ« bÃ«rÃ« me urdhrin dhe planin e Tij paraprak.

NÃ« Kur`an gjejmÃ« shumÃ« tekste qÃ« argumentojnÃ« faktin se ekzistenca e krijesave, qÃ«ndrueshmÃ«ria dhe mbrojtja e tyre Ã«shtÃ« bÃ«rÃ« me urdhrin e tÃ« Madhit Zot xh.sh.

-* ÂA nuk i shikuan ata shpezÃ«t krahÃ«hapur pÃ«rmbi ta dhe kur krahÃ«t i palojnÃ«, ato nuk i mban kush nÃ« ajÃ«r pÃ«rveÃ§ fuqiplotit. Ai Ã«shtÃ« qÃ« Ã§do send e sheh dhe e diÂ.[29]*

- ÂEdhe Dielli udhÃ«ton pÃ«r nÃ« kufirin e vet (nÃ« cakun pÃ«rfu*ndimtar) Ai Ã«shtÃ« (udhÃ«tim) pÃ«rcaktim i ngadhÃ«njyesit, tÃ« dijsh*mit. Edhe HÃ«nÃ«s i kemi caktuar fazat-pozicionet derisa tÃ« kthehet nÃ« formÃ«n e harkut. As Dielli nuk mund tÃ« arrijÃ« HÃ«*nÃ«n, e as nata para ditÃ«s, po secili noton nÃ« njÃ« galaksi. Argument pÃ«r ta Ã«shtÃ« se Ne pasardhÃ«sit e tyre tÃ« (Ademit) i bartÃ«m nÃ« anije tÃ« mbushur pÃ«rplot. Dhe ngjashÃ«m me tÃ«, u kri*juam atyre diÃ§ka qÃ« t`i hipin. E sikur tÃ« duam Ne, i pÃ«rmbytim ata, e nuk ka efekt as lutja e tyre dhe as qÃ« do tÃ« shpÃ«tonin. PÃ«rveÃ§ nga mÃ«shira jonÃ« ndaj tyre, dhe qÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rjetojnÃ« tÃ« mirat deri nÃ« njÃ« kohÃ« tÃ« caktuarÂ.[30]

NÃ«n kÃ«tÃ« emÃ«r, hyjnÃ« tÃ« gjitha cilÃ«sitÃ« e veprimeve, sepse Ai (Zoti) Ã«shtÃ« i Cili Ã«shtÃ« bÃ«rÃ« vetÃ« sundues dhe mbikÃ«qyrÃ«s i krije*save pa ndihmÃ«n e jashtme, pa pasur nevojÃ« pÃ«r ndihmÃ« nga asnjÃ« krijesÃ« e Tij. Ai krijoi gjithÃ« krijesat dhe garantoi mbajtjen e tyre, duke u ofruar gjithÃ« tÃ« nevojshmet.[31]

*La TeÃ«-hudhuhu sinetun ve la nevmun
- AtÃ« nuk e kap as kotje as gjumÃ« -*

Zoti i MadhÃ«ruar Ã«shtÃ« i pastÃ«r nga tÃ« metat. Vigjilenca e Tij mbi krijesat Ã«shtÃ« gjithherÃ« nÃ« shkallÃ«n e duhur. ÃshtÃ« dÃ«shmitar i lÃ«vizjeve tÃ« tÃ« gjitha krijesave. AsgjÃ« nuk mund t`i mungojÃ« dhe asgjÃ« nuk mund tÃ« mÃ«shihet nga dija e Tij.[32]

Kotja dhe gjumi nuk janÃ« cilÃ«si tÃ« tÃ« Madhit Zot. Mohimi i kÃ«tyre dy veprimeve tÃ« lartpÃ«rmendura, me tÃ« cilat identifikohen gjallesat e gjalla, jep tÃ« kuptosh fuqinÃ« supreme tÃ« Zoti xh.sh., i Cili vazhdimisht Ã«shtÃ« nÃ« mbikÃ«qyrje tÃ« gjithÃ« gjithÃ«sisÃ« dhe tÃ« tÃ« gjitha krijesave tÃ« Tij, dhe se, asnjÃ« veprim ose lÃ«vizje, sado e vo*gÃ«l qoftÃ«, nuk mund tÃ« ndodhÃ« jashtÃ« dijes dhe vullnetit tÃ« Tij.

*Lehu ma fi es-semavati ve ma fil erdi
- GjithÃ§ka ka nÃ« qiej dhe nÃ« TokÃ«,
Ã«shtÃ« vetÃ«m e Tij -*

GjithÃ§ka qÃ« ekziston nÃ« qiej nga engjÃ«jt, Dielli, HÃ«na, yjet si dhe trupa tÃ« tjerÃ« qiellorÃ«, tÃ« njohur e tÃ« panjohur pÃ«r ne, dhe gji*thÃ§ka qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« nÃ« TokÃ«, objektive dhe subjektive, i takon njÃ« Zoti tÃ« VetÃ«m, Krijues dhe Sundues[33]. KÃ«tu mÃ« poshtÃ« do tÃ« sjellim di*sa ajete qÃ« flasin pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«:

-* ÂTÃ« Allahut janÃ« Ã§Âka nÃ« qiej dhe Ã§`ka nÃ« TokÃ« dhe vetÃ«m tek Allahu kthehen Ã§Ã«shtjetÂ.[34]

- ÂVetÃ«m tÃ« Allahut janÃ« Ã§`ka nÃ« qiej e Ã§`ka nÃ« TokÃ«. Allahu ka pÃ«rfshirÃ« Ã§do send.Â[35]

- ÂTÃ« Allahut janÃ« gjithÃ« Ã§`ka nÃ« qiej dhe gjithÃ« Ã§`ka nÃ« TokÃ«. Mjafton qÃ« Allahu Ã«shtÃ« i pÃ«rkujdesshÃ«mÂ.[36]

- ÂFalÃ«nderimi i takon Allahut, e tÃ« Cilit Ã«shtÃ« Ã§Âka nÃ« qiej dhe Ã§Âka nÃ« TokÃ« dhe tÃ«rÃ« falÃ«nderimi I takon Atij nÃ« botÃ«n tjetÃ«r. Ai Ã«shtÃ« i urti i pÃ«rsosuri nÃ« njohuriÂ.[37]*

Studiuesit dhe komentatorÃ«t e Kur`anit duke komentuar ajetet e sipÃ«rpÃ«rmendura, kanÃ« nxjerrÃ« shumÃ« kuptime nga tÃ« cilat ne me kÃ«tÃ« rast do tÃ« veÃ§ojmÃ« dy:

a. GjithÃ« universi i takon Zotit, e edhe ato qÃ« ne posedojmÃ« si krijesa njerÃ«zore nga pasuria, kÃ«naqÃ«sia dhe autoriteti, nuk janÃ« pasuri jona, por e Zotit xh.sh., e cila na Ã«shtÃ« trashÃ«guar pÃ«r t`u provuar dhe sprovuar. ÂÂdhe jepni nga ajo pÃ«r tÃ« cilÃ«n Ai ju bÃ«*ri trashÃ«gues...Â[38] dhe mu pikÃ«risht pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« arsye ne jemi tÃ« obliguar tÃ« kemi sjellje tÃ« matur si me pasurinÃ« qÃ« na Ã«shtÃ« dhu*ruar nga Zoti, poashtu edhe nÃ« rastet kur arrijmÃ« ndonjÃ« shkallÃ« tÃ« lartÃ« autoriteti nÃ« mesin e shoqÃ«risÃ« ku jetojmÃ«, nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« qÃ« ajo gjithnjÃ« tÃ« jetÃ« nÃ« pÃ«rputhje me porositÃ« hyjnore tÃ« Kur`anit dhe me porositÃ« profetike e njerÃ«zore. 

b. MeqÃ« universi i takon Zotit xh.sh., e Tij Ã«shtÃ« qÃ« tÃ« veprojÃ« nÃ« tÃ« sipas dÃ«shirÃ«s sÃ« Tij, kurse neve nuk na mbetet tjetÃ«r veÃ§se tÃ« kemi durim ndaj pÃ«rcaktimeve tÃ« Tij, qofshin ato pÃ«rcaktime qÃ« lidhen drejtpÃ«rdrejt me personalitetin tonÃ«, me familjen, ose me pasurinÃ«.[39]

*Men dhel-ledhii jeshfeu indehu il-la bi-idhnihi
- Kush mund tÃ« ndÃ«rmjetÃ«sojÃ« tek Ai,
pos me lejen e Tij -*

NÃ« kohÃ«n e shpalljes sÃ« Kur`anit si dhe gjatÃ« gjithÃ« jetÃ«s sa ishte gjallÃ« Muhammedi a.s., por edhe pas vdekjes sÃ« tij, pati nje*rÃ«z qÃ« besonin nÃ« besÃ«tytni dhe politeizÃ«m. Ata shpiknin 

zota tÃ« tyre, luteshin e pÃ«ruleshin pranÃ« tyre duke mohuar ekzistimin e njÃ« Zoti tÃ« VetÃ«m. PÃ«r t`ua bÃ«rÃ« atyre me dije se veprimet e tyre janÃ« tÃ« gabuara dhe nÃ« kundÃ«rshtim me besimin e shpallur hyjnor, Zoti xh.sh. e shpalli kÃ«tÃ« fjali tÃ« kÃ«tij ajeti pÃ«r t`i qortuar dhe nÃ« tÃ« njetÃ«n kohÃ« pÃ«r t`ua tÃ«rhequr vÃ«rejtjen atyre dhe gjeneratave qÃ« vijnÃ« mÃ« pas, se janÃ« duke praktikuar njÃ« besim tÃ« kotÃ«, i cili nuk sjell as dÃ«m e as dobi, qoftÃ« nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« botÃ«, qoftÃ« nÃ« botÃ«n tjetÃ«r. Me kÃ«tÃ« sikur u thuhej: O njerÃ«z! VetÃ«dijÃ«sohuni pÃ«r atÃ« qÃ« jeni duke bÃ«rÃ«. Nuk ka ndÃ«rmjetÃ«sim te Zoti dhe asgjÃ« nuk arrin deri tek Ai pa lejen e Tij.

-* ÂAta pos Allahut adhurojnÃ« Ã§do gjÃ« qÃ« nuk u bÃ«n atyre as dÃ«m as dobi, e thonÃ«: ÂKÃ«ta janÃ« ndÃ«rmjetÃ«suesit tanÃ« te Allahu!Â Thuaj: ÂA po e informoni Allahun pÃ«r diÃ§ka qÃ« Ai nuk e di se Ã§`ka nÃ« qiej dhe nÃ« TokÃ«?Â. I pastÃ«r Ã«shtÃ« ma*dhÃ«ria e Tij nga ata qÃ« e shoqÃ«rojnÃ«!Â[40]

- ÂVini re adhurimi i sinqertÃ« Ã«shtÃ« vetÃ«m ai pÃ«r Allahun! NdÃ«rsa ata qÃ« nÃ« vend tÃ« Tij adhurojnÃ« miq tÃ« tjerÃ« (duke thÃ«nÃ«) ne nuk i adhurojmÃ« ata pÃ«r tjetÃ«r vetÃ«m qÃ« tÃ« na ofro*jnÃ« sa mÃ« afÃ«r Allahut, s`ka dyshim se Allahu do tÃ« gjykojÃ« mes tyre pÃ«r se ata ishin nÃ« kundÃ«rshtimÂ.[41]

- AtÃ« ditÃ« nuk bÃ«n dobi as ndÃ«rmjetÃ«simi, pÃ«rveÃ§ atij, tÃ« cilin e ka lejuar i GjithÃ«mÃ«shirshmi, ulen zÃ«rat  dhe nuk dÃ«gjohet pos njÃ« zÃ« i ulÃ«tÂ.[42]*DitÃ«n e gjykimit as engjÃ«jt nuk do tÃ« kenÃ« mundÃ«si tÃ« ndÃ«r*mjetÃ«sojnÃ« pÃ«r dikÃ« tjetÃ«r, pÃ«rveÃ§ me lejen e tÃ« Madhit Zot. 

ÂE sa engjÃ«j ka qÃ« janÃ« nÃ« qiej, e qÃ« ndÃ«rmjetÃ«simi i tyre nuk bÃ«n dobi asgjÃ«, vetÃ«m pasi Allahu tÃ« japÃ« leje pÃ«r atÃ« qÃ« dÃ«shiron dhe qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« i kÃ«naqur pÃ«r tÃ«Â[43]

TÃ« drejtÃ«n e ndÃ«rmjetÃ«simit DitÃ«n e Kiametit pa lejÃ«n e Zotit nuk do ta kenÃ« as pejgamberÃ«t, njerÃ«zit mÃ« tÃ« zgjedhur tÃ« Zotit nga bota njerÃ«zore. KÃ«tÃ« e ka vÃ«rtetuar edhe vetÃ« Pejgamberi a.s. duke thÃ«nÃ« se asnjÃ« nga pejgamberÃ«t nuk do tÃ« gÃ«zojÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ«n e ndÃ«rmjetÃ«simit tek Zoti xh.sh., bile as ai vetÃ« nuk do tÃ« fillojÃ« ndÃ«rmjetÃ«simin pa lejen dhe urdhrin e Zotit.[44]

*Je`alemu ma bejne ejdi-ihim ve ma halfehum
- E di tÃ« tashmen qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« pranÃ« tyre
dhe tÃ« ardhmen -*


Dija dhe njohuria e Zotit Ã«shtÃ« gjithÃ«pÃ«rfshirÃ«se, e papÃ«rca*ktuar nÃ« kohÃ« dhe hapÃ«sirÃ«. Ai Ã«shtÃ« i njohur pÃ«r tÃ« gjitha ndo*dhitÃ« e sÃ« kaluarÃ«s, tÃ« sÃ« tashmes dhe tÃ« sÃ« ardhmes.[45]

NjÃ« studiues i mirÃ«njohur i islamistikÃ«s nÃ« librin e tij ÂFet-hul BejjanÂ lidhur me domethÃ«nien e kÃ«saj fjalie, thotÃ«: ÂDituria e Zotit pÃ«rfshin tÃ« gjitha informacionet, nga Ai nuk mund tÃ« fshihet asgjÃ« nga gjendja e gjithÃ« krijesave tÃ« Tij, bile as gjendja e bu*brrecit tÃ« zi nÃ« natÃ«n e errÃ«suar nÃ«n gurin e tokÃ«s sÃ« pluhurosur, as lÃ«vizja e atomit nÃ« brendÃ«sinÃ« e qiellit, as shpendi nÃ« ajÃ«r dhe as peshku nÃ« thellÃ«sinÃ« mÃ« tÃ« madhe tÃ« ujitÂ.[46]

PÃ«remri lidhor ÂmaÂ, i cili nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« rast ka formÃ«n e trajtÃ«s sÃ« pashquar jep tÃ« kuptosh gjeneralizimin e njohurive tÃ« Zotit pÃ«r Ã§do send, i vogÃ«l qoftÃ« ai a i madh.

ShumÃ« ajete dÃ«shmojnÃ« pÃ«r pÃ«rthekueshmÃ«rinÃ« e njohurisÃ« sÃ« Zotit pÃ«r tÃ« gjitha krijesat dhe pÃ«r tÃ« gjitha kohÃ«t:

*-ÂAi i di ato qÃ« ishin para tyre dhe ato qÃ« vijnÃ« pas, po dija e tyre  nuk mund tÃ« pÃ«rfshijÃ« AtÃ«Â.[47]

- ÂThuaj edhe nÃ«se e fshehni ose e publikoni atÃ« qÃ« keni nÃ« zemrat tuaja, Allahu e di atÃ«, Ai di gjithÃ§ka ka nÃ« qiej e Ã§`ka nÃ« tokÃ«, Allahu Ã«shtÃ« i plotfuqishÃ«m pÃ«r Ã§do sendÂ.[48]

- ÂAi e di Ã§`ka nÃ« qiej e nÃ« TokÃ«, e di atÃ« qÃ« e fshihni dhe atÃ« qÃ« e shfaqni haptazi, sepse Allahu e di edhe atÃ« qÃ« e mbajnÃ« nÃ« zemratÂ.[49]



Ve la juhitunen  bi-shejin min ilmihi il-la bima shae
- Nga ajo qÃ« Ai di, tÃ« tjerÃ«t dinÃ« vetÃ«m
sa ka dÃ«shiruar Ai -*

PÃ«rmes kÃ«saj fjalie, kuptohet fakti se njohuritÃ« e Zotit nuk mund t`i zbulojÃ« askush, pÃ«rveÃ§ atyre qÃ« shpalosen me dÃ«shirÃ«n e Tij, pastaj qenien dhe cilÃ«sitÃ« e Tij nuk ka dije qÃ« mund t`i pÃ«rthekojÃ«, pos asajÃ« qÃ« Zoti VetÃ« ua ka bÃ«rÃ« tÃ« njohur njerÃ«zve[50]. Me kÃ«tÃ« fjali tÃ« kÃ«saj pjese tÃ« Kur`anit demantohen mendimet e gjithÃ« atyre qÃ« mendojnÃ« se PejgamberÃ«t dhe disa njerÃ«z tÃ« mirÃ« e kanÃ« ditur ose dinÃ« tÃ« fshehtÃ«n - gajbin.

KÃ«tÃ« supozim tÃ« tyre e hedhin poshtÃ« shumÃ« dÃ«shmi nga Kur`ani dhe Suneti.

NÃ« Kur`an thuhet se engjÃ«jt nuk i dinin emrat e gjÃ«rave qÃ« ua kishte paraqitur para tyre Zoti[51]; pastaj, xhinÃ«t nuk dinin pÃ«r vde*kjen e Sulejmanit a.s.; Ademi a.s. nuk dinte pÃ«r mashtrimet e shejtanit[52]; Ibrahimi nuk dinte paraprakisht pÃ«r 

rezultatin pÃ«rfu*ndimtar rreth therjes sÃ« birit tÃ« tij[53]; Jakubi a.s. nuk dinte pÃ«r vendndodhjen e birit tÃ« tij, Jusufit a.s.[54], Sulejmani a.s. nuk dinte pÃ«r shkaqet e mungesÃ«s sÃ« Hud Hudit[55].

Ngjarjet e lartpÃ«rmendura janÃ« fakte tÃ« pamohueshme, tÃ« cilat dÃ«shmojnÃ« se tÃ« fshehtÃ«n-gajbin nuk mund ta dijÃ« askush nga njerÃ«zit, prej tÃ« cilÃ«ve nuk janÃ« pÃ«rjashtuar as vetÃ« pejgamberÃ«t e Zotit xh.sh., pÃ«rveq nÃ«se Ai i lajmÃ«ron pÃ«r tÃ«.

*Vesia kursijuhu es-semavati vel-erdi
Kursija e Tij (dija-sundimi)
pÃ«rfshin qiejt dhe TokÃ«n*



*La je uudu hifdhu-huma
Kujdesi i Tij ndaj tÃ« dyjave nuk i vjen rÃ«ndÃ«*

Zoti i MadhÃ«ruar nuk ndien lodhje dhe vÃ«shtirÃ«si pÃ«r kujdesin dhe ruajtjen e qiejve dhe tÃ« TokÃ«s dhe gjithÃ« asaj qÃ« shtrihet nÃ« to e nÃ« mes tyre. AsgjÃ« nuk mund t`i kalojÃ« pa vÃ«zhgimin e Tij. TÃ« gjitha lÃ«vizjet sado tÃ« vogla qofshin ato, janÃ« tÃ« nÃ«nshtruara ndaj fuqisÃ« sÃ« Tij. Ai nuk pyetet pÃ«r veprimet, kurse tÃ« tjerÃ«t pÃ«rgji*gjen para MadhÃ«shtisÃ« sÃ« Tij.[61]

*Ve huvel alij-ul adhimu
(Ai Ã«shtÃ« mÃ« i Larti, mÃ« i Madhi)*

Zoti xh.sh. Ã«shtÃ« i lartÃ«suar mbi gjithÃ« krijesat, i lartÃ« dhe i madh me sundimin dhe gjithÃ«pushtetin e Tij[62]. KÃ«to dy cilÃ«si su*periore tÃ« tÃ« Madhit Zot janÃ« pÃ«rmendur nÃ« shumÃ« vende nÃ« Ku*r`an:

-* ÂAllahu Ã«shtÃ« Ai (Zot) i vÃ«rtetÃ«, dhe ajo qÃ« ata adhurojnÃ« pos Tij, Ã«shtÃ« gÃ«njeshtÃ«r, e Allahu Ã«shtÃ« Ai i larti, i ma*dhiÂ.[63]

- ÂÂI tÃ«rÃ« sundimi Ã«shtÃ« nÃ« duar tÃ« Allahut, tÃ« lartit, tÃ« madhÃ«ruaritÂ.[64]

- ÂÂÃ§ka tha Zoti juaj? Ata (engjÃ«jt) thonÃ«: ÂTÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«nÂ Ai Ã«shtÃ« mÃ« i larti, mÃ« i madhi.[65]*

Ky Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« shpjegim dhe komentim i shkurtÃ«r i ajetit ÂKu*rsijÂ, domethÃ«nia dhe kuptimi i tÃ« cilit me siguri Ã«shtÃ« shumÃ« mÃ« i gjÃ«rÃ«, mirÃ«po, sado modest qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« shpresoj qÃ« ky shpjegim, e ka ndriÃ§uar deri diku vlerÃ«n e pÃ«rmbajtjes sÃ« tij.

----------


## Albin

*Komentimi i kaptin&#235;s - “Abese”*

1. Ai vrenjti (fytyr&#235;n) dhe u kthye.
2. ngase atij i erdhi i verbri.
3. E ku mund ta dish ti, ndoshta ai do t&#235; pastrohet.
4. apo do t&#235; k&#235;shillohet dhe k&#235;shilla do t’i b&#235;j&#235; dobi!
5. e ai q&#235; nuk ndien nevoj&#235; (p&#235;r Zotin) pse ka pasuri,
6. ti ia v&#235; veshin (i drejtohesh) atij!
7. po ti nuk ke p&#235;rgjegj&#235;si pse ai nuk pastrohet.
8. nd&#235;rsa ai q&#235; nxiton dhe vjen tek ti,
9. dhe meq&#235; ai frik&#235;sohet, 
10. e ti nuk e z&#235; p&#235;r asgj&#235; (nuk ia v&#235; fare veshin fjal&#235;s s&#235; tij),
11. Mos ashtu! N&#235; t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; k&#235;to jan&#235; k&#235;shilla.
12. kush do, merr m&#235;sim nga kjo (nga Kur’ani).
13. &#235;sht&#235; k&#235;shill&#235; n&#235; flet&#235; t&#235; &#231;mueshme.
14. me vler&#235; t&#235; lart&#235; e t&#235; ruajtur.
15. n&#235; duar t&#235; udh&#235;tuesve (engj&#235;jve udh&#235;tues mes Allahut e njer&#235;zve).
16. t&#235; nderuar e t&#235; ruajtur. (Abese, 1-16)

Kaptina “Abese” &#235;sht&#235; kaptin&#235; mekase. Ka gjithsej 42 ajete. Ka zbritur pas sures “En-Nexhm”. N&#235; radhitjen e Mus’hafit mban numrin 80. 
T&#235; gjith&#235; dijetar&#235;t jan&#235; unik&#235; n&#235; mendimin se kjo sure &#235;sht&#235; mekase. Transmetojn&#235; Ibn Durejsi, Nuhhasi, Ibn Merdevije dhe Bejhekiu nga Ibn Abbasi t&#235; ket&#235; th&#235;n&#235;: “Kaptina “Abese” ka zbritur n&#235; Mek&#235;.” Po t&#235; nj&#235;jtin transmetim Ibn Merdevije e transmeton edhe nga Ibn Zubejri.1

*Em&#235;rtimi i k&#235;saj kaptine*
Kaptina &#235;sht&#235; em&#235;rtuar nga fjala e par&#235; hyr&#235;se e saj “Abese”, q&#235; do t&#235; thot&#235; “u m&#235;rrol”, “u vrenjt” dhe aludon tek Pejgamberi a.s., i cili, kur i erdhi Abdullah ibn Ummi Mektumi p&#235;r t&#235; k&#235;rkuar nga ai q&#235; ta udh&#235;zonte p&#235;r disa &#231;&#235;shtje t&#235; fes&#235;, u m&#235;rrol dhe ia ktheu shpin&#235;n, ngase ishte i z&#235;n&#235; duke i ftuar parin&#235; kurejsh&#235; n&#235; Islam,.
Kjo kaptin&#235; n&#235; mesin e dijetar&#235;ve njihet edhe me nj&#235; em&#235;r tjet&#235;r “Es-Sefere”, nj&#235; fjal&#235; q&#235; aludon tek melaiket udh&#235;tuese, t&#235; cilat bartin fjal&#235;n e Allahut me p&#235;rkushtimin m&#235; t&#235; madh dhe e transmetojn&#235; t&#235; ruajtur e t&#235; past&#235;r deri tek pejgamber&#235;t e Allahut. 

*Shkaku i zbritjes s&#235; k&#235;saj kaptine*
Kaptina fillon me p&#235;rmendjen e ngjarjes s&#235; Abdullah ibn Ummi Mektumit t&#235; verb&#235;r, q&#235; ishte djal&#235; i daj&#235;s s&#235; Hadixhes r.a., bashk&#235;shortes s&#235; Pejgamberit a.s. N&#235; momentet kur i D&#235;rguari i Allahut ishte i z&#235;n&#235; duke ftuar n&#235; Islam parin&#235; mekase - Utbe ibn Rebian, Shejbete ibn Rebian, Ebu Xhehlin (Omer ibn Hishamin), Umejje bin Halefin, Abbas ibn Abdul Muttalibin dhe Velid bin Mugiren, erdhi Abdullah ibn Ummi Mektumi, iu afrua Resulullahut s.a.v.s. dhe i k&#235;rkoi disa sqarime rreth fes&#235;, me t&#235; cilat d&#235;shironte ta p&#235;rforconte edhe m&#235; Islamin e tij me fjal&#235;t: “M&#235; lexo dhe m&#235; m&#235;so di&#231;ka prej asaj q&#235; t&#235; ka m&#235;suar Allahu”?
I D&#235;rguari i Allahut, nga d&#235;shira q&#235; t&#235; mos ndahej nga ftesa q&#235; ishte duke u b&#235;r&#235; paris&#235; kurejshite, u m&#235;rrol nga ky insistim i Ibn Ummi Mektumnit, ia ktheu shpin&#235;n dhe prap&#235; u kthye nga udh&#235;heq&#235;sit kurejsh&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; vazhduar bised&#235;n.
T&#235; gjith&#235; dijetar&#235;t jan&#235; t&#235; mendimit se ky veprim i Pejgamberit a.s. nuk ishte p&#235;r ta n&#235;n&#231;muar Abdullahun e verb&#235;r, por sepse ai e pa t&#235; udh&#235;s q&#235; m&#235; mir&#235; ishte ta vazhdonte bised&#235;n me k&#235;ta idhujtar&#235;, me shpres&#235;n se mos ndonj&#235;ri prej tyre do t&#235; p&#235;rqafonte Islamin. I D&#235;rguari i Allahut shpresonte se, n&#235;se ndonj&#235;ri prej tyre do t&#235; p&#235;rudhej n&#235; Islam, do t&#235; merrnin fund edhe shum&#235; prej vuajtjeve t&#235; musliman&#235;ve q&#235; at&#235;bot&#235; vinin nga k&#235;ta njer&#235;z, t&#235; cil&#235;t kishin autoritet dhe ndikim t&#235; madh n&#235; Mek&#235; dhe rreth saj. 
Megjithat&#235;, ky gjest i Resulullahut s.a.v.s. ishte i mjaftuesh&#235;m q&#235; Allahu xh.sh. aty p&#235;r aty t’ia t&#235;rhiqte v&#235;rejtjen atij dhe ta qortonte bot&#235;risht..
Pas k&#235;saj ndodhie dhe pas k&#235;tij qortimi hyjnor, i D&#235;rguari i Allahut e respektonte shum&#235; Abdullah Ibn Ummi Mektumin, dhe, sa her&#235; q&#235; e shihte i thoshte: “Mir&#235; se vjen ti, q&#235; p&#235;r ty m&#235; qortoi Zoti im. A mos ke ndonj&#235; nevoj&#235; t&#235; t&#235; ndihmoj.” Madje Ibn Ummi Mektumin dy her&#235; e kishte l&#235;n&#235; z&#235;vend&#235;s t&#235; vetin n&#235; Medin&#235; gjat&#235; dy betejave q&#235; ai kishte zhvilluar jasht&#235; qytetit.2 Gjat&#235; koh&#235;s sa ishte z&#235;vend&#235;s i t&#235; D&#235;rguarit t&#235; Allahut Ibn Ummi Mektumi u kishte prir&#235; njer&#235;zve edhe n&#235; faljen e namazit. Pas Bilallit ishte edhe muezin i xhamis&#235; s&#235; Pejgamberit a.s. n&#235; Medin&#235;.3 
*
Lidhm&#235;ria e k&#235;saj kaptine me at&#235; paraprake – “En-Naziat”* 
Lidhm&#235;ria n&#235; mes k&#235;saj sureje dhe asaj paraprake sheshohet n&#235; disa segmente. Nj&#235; prej tyre &#235;sht&#235; se n&#235; kaptin&#235;n “En-Naziat” Allahu xh.sh. ka p&#235;rmendur se misioni i Pejgamberit a.s. &#235;sht&#235; q&#235; t’ua t&#235;rheq&#235; v&#235;rejtjen njer&#235;zve p&#235;r ardhjen e momentit t&#235; Kiametit, e n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; sure p&#235;rmendet se kujt i adresohet ajo v&#235;rejtje, n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; rast, paris&#235; kurejshite, q&#235; po i ftonte n&#235; Islam si Utbes, Ebu Xhehlit, Abbasit, Velidit dhe Umejjes.
N&#235; mes k&#235;tyre dy kaptinave ka edhe nj&#235; lidhm&#235;ri tjet&#235;r, ajo rreth bised&#235;s p&#235;r momentin e kataklizm&#235;s. N&#235; suren “En-Naziat”, n&#235; ajetin 34, ky moment &#235;sht&#235; p&#235;rmendur me fjal&#235;t: “E kur t&#235; vij&#235; katastrofa e madhe (Dita e Kiametit)”- (Taammetul kubra), kurse n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; kaptin&#235;, n&#235; ajetin 33, p&#235;rmendet: “E kur t&#235; vij&#235; ushtima (Krisma e Kiametit)” - (Saahah); q&#235; t&#235; dyja k&#235;to em&#235;rtime jan&#235; sinonime p&#235;r momentin e Kiametit.
N&#235; suren “En-Naziat” Allahu xh.sh. e ka v&#235;rtetuar ringjalljen me krijimin e qiejve, Tok&#235;s dhe kodrave, kurse n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; sure me krijimin e njeriut, bim&#235;ve dhe ushqimit etj.4

*P&#235;rmbajtja e shkurt&#235;r e k&#235;saj kaptine*- Kaptina “Abese” n&#235; radh&#235; t&#235; par&#235; &#235;sht&#235; kaptin&#235; q&#235; fillon me nj&#235; t&#235;rheqje t&#235; v&#235;rejtjes dhe me nj&#235; k&#235;shill&#235; p&#235;r Pejgamberin a.s. q&#235; t&#235; jet&#235; i drejt&#235; dhe i barabart&#235; ndaj t&#235; gjith&#235; njer&#235;zve pa dallim race, gjinie apo pozite klasore.
- T&#235; d&#235;rguarit t&#235; Allahut, po ashtu i b&#235;het me dije nga ana e t&#235; Plotfuqishmit se nuk &#235;sht&#235; kompetenc&#235; e tij udh&#235;zimi i njer&#235;zve, por vet&#235;m Allahu e udh&#235;zo k&#235; t&#235; doj&#235; n&#235; rrug&#235;n e drejt&#235;. Detyr&#235; e pejgamberit &#235;sht&#235; vet&#235;m t&#235; komunikoj&#235; shpalljen tek njer&#235;zit.
- N&#235; vazhdim t&#235; kaptin&#235;s Allahu xh.sh. na b&#235;n me dije p&#235;r vler&#235;n e Kur’anit fam&#235;lart&#235;, i cili &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; p&#235;rkujtim p&#235;r &#231;do njeri, se n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; bot&#235; duhet t&#235; p&#235;rpiqet t&#235; punoj&#235; sa m&#235; shum&#235; vepra t&#235; mira. Po ashtu kaptina flet edhe p&#235;r faktin se k&#235;t&#235; Kur’an nga “Levhi Mahfudhi” deri tek i D&#235;rguari i Allahut, n&#235; tok&#235;, e bartin melaiket fisnike 
- Pastaj kaptina flet p&#235;r mohimin e njeriut dhe kufrin e tij me gjith&#235; shum&#235; mir&#235;sit&#235; q&#235; i ka dhuruar Allahu i Plotfuqish&#235;m. Njeriu mohoi krijuesin e Tij.
- M&#235; pastaj Allahu xh.sh. sjell disa ajete q&#235; d&#235;ftojn&#235; p&#235;r fuqin&#235; e Tij absolute, dhe p&#235;r faktin se k&#235;tij njeriu i mund&#235;soi nj&#235; jet&#235; shum&#235; t&#235; mir&#235; n&#235; sip&#235;rfaqen e k&#235;saj toke, duke i v&#235;n&#235; n&#235; sh&#235;rbim ushqimin, pem&#235;t, drith&#235;rat dhe kafsh&#235;t e ndryshme. Dhe, meqen&#235;se disa prej njer&#235;zve prap&#235;seprap&#235; mohuan t&#235; gjitha k&#235;to begati, at&#235;her&#235; vjen paralajm&#235;rimi i Dit&#235;s s&#235; Kiametit, asaj dite t&#235; tmerrshme kur secili njeri do t&#235; ik&#235; prej m&#235; t&#235; af&#235;rmve, sepse n&#235; at&#235; dit&#235; t&#235; v&#235;shtir&#235;, secilit do t’i mjaftoj&#235; vetvetja, duke pritur Llogarin&#235; para Gjykat&#235;sit Suprem-Allahut xh.sh.. 
- Ajetet e fundit t&#235; k&#235;saj kaptine na njoftojn&#235; se at&#235; dit&#235; do t&#235; ket&#235; fytyra t&#235; shk&#235;lqyera e t&#235; g&#235;zuara nga k&#235;naq&#235;sia, sepse kan&#235; qen&#235; prej atyre q&#235; i kan&#235; besuar Allahut n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; bot&#235;, por m&#235; shum&#235; do t&#235; ket&#235; fytyra t&#235; ngrysura e t&#235; err&#235;ta, t&#235; cilat i ka kapluar frika dhe paniku n&#235; pritje t&#235; d&#235;nimit t&#235; dhembsh&#235;m e t&#235; tmerrsh&#235;m, p&#235;r mohimin e tyre n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; bot&#235;.5

*Koment:*
1. Ai vrenjti (fytyr&#235;n) dhe u kthye.
2. ngase atij i erdhi i verbri.
3. E ku mund ta dish ti, ndoshta ai do t&#235; pastrohet.
4. apo do t&#235; k&#235;shillohet dhe k&#235;shilla do t’i b&#235;j&#235; dobi!
5. e ai q&#235; nuk ndien nevoj&#235; (p&#235;r Zotin) pse ka pasuri,
6. ti ia v&#235; veshin (i drejtohesh) atij!
7. po ti nuk ke p&#235;rgjegj&#235;si pse ai nuk pastrohet.
8. nd&#235;rsa ai q&#235; nxiton dhe vjen tek ti,
9. dhe meq&#235; ai frik&#235;sohet, 
10. e ti nuk e z&#235; p&#235;r asgj&#235; (nuk ia v&#235; fare veshin fjal&#235;s s&#235; tij),
11. Mos ashtu! N&#235; t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; k&#235;to jan&#235; k&#235;shilla.
12. kush do, merr m&#235;sim nga kjo (nga Kur’ani).
13. &#235;sht&#235; k&#235;shill&#235; n&#235; flet&#235; t&#235; &#231;mueshme.
14. me vler&#235; t&#235; lart&#235; e t&#235; ruajtur.
15. n&#235; duar t&#235; udh&#235;tuesve (engj&#235;jve udh&#235;tues mes Allahut e njer&#235;zve).
16. t&#235; nderuar e t&#235; ruajtur.

*Mesazhi i Islamit &#235;sht&#235; barazia mes njer&#235;zve*

&#203;sht&#235; e pamohueshme se Kur’ani &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; mrekulli e p&#235;rjetshme. Ai &#235;sht&#235; lib&#235;r q&#235; n&#235; vete p&#235;rmban kodeks moral t&#235; mir&#235;sjelljes n&#235; shoq&#235;ri. Islami n&#235; p&#235;rgjith&#235;si &#235;sht&#235; fe q&#235; nuk b&#235;n dallime mes njer&#235;zve, nuk i ndan ata n&#235; klasa t&#235; t&#235; privilegjuarve, nuk i p&#235;rbuz t&#235; varfrit dhe t&#235; pafuqishmit, p&#235;rkundrazi, atyre u jep t&#235; drejta t&#235; barabarta. Nisur nga k&#235;to premisa kaq madh&#235;shtore, n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; sure shohim edhe v&#235;rejtjen e Allahut drejtuar t&#235; D&#235;rguarit t&#235; Tij, q&#235; t&#235; mos i n&#235;n&#231;monte t&#235; pafuqishmit, si&#231; veproi me t&#235; verbrin Abdullah ibn Ummi Mektumin, i cili edhe pse ishte i verb&#235;r, d&#235;shironte t&#235; p&#235;rudhej edhe m&#235; n&#235; rrug&#235;n e v&#235;rtet&#235;.
Ndon&#235;se shumica prej komentator&#235;ve e citojn&#235; k&#235;t&#235; v&#235;rejtje hyjnore, ka edhe t&#235; till&#235;, si kur Fahru Rraziu, t&#235; cil&#235;t ia shohin p&#235;r t&#235; madhe edhe Ibn Ummi Mektumit, sepse i kishte nd&#235;rhyr&#235; n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; t&#235; pahijshme Resulullahut s.a.v.s. gjat&#235; bised&#235;s s&#235; tij me parin&#235; e Mek&#235;s. Kodeksi i mir&#235;sjelljes konsiston n&#235; faktin q&#235; kur dy persona bisedojn&#235; di&#231;ka t&#235; r&#235;nd&#235;sishme, kurrsesi nuk &#235;sht&#235; mir&#235; t’u nd&#235;rhyhet n&#235; fjal&#235; (bised&#235 :shkelje syri: , sepse i shp&#235;rqendron dhe bised&#235;n n&#235; mes tyre e b&#235;n joserioze. I D&#235;rguari i Allahut p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; shkak ishte vrenjtur dhe m&#235;rrolur. Megjithat&#235;, vet&#235; m&#235;rrolja e fytyr&#235;s nga Pejgamberi a.s. me rastin e ardhjes s&#235; Abdullah Ibn Ummi Mektumit, mosinteresimi p&#235;r t&#235; dhe vazhdimi i bised&#235;s me parin&#235; idhujtare, ishin t&#235; pajustifikueshme, andaj meritoi nj&#235; v&#235;rejtje t&#235; till&#235; publike, p&#235;r t’i sh&#235;rbyer m&#235; von&#235; si k&#235;shill&#235; se si duhet t&#235; sillej n&#235; raste t&#235; tilla.
Kjo na b&#235;n me dije se pavar&#235;sisht n&#235;se Ibn Ummi Mektumi ishte gabim apo jo, nj&#235; t&#235; d&#235;rguari t&#235; Allahut nuk i arsyetohet nj&#235; sjellje e till&#235; me besimtar&#235;t
Megjithat&#235; madh&#235;shtia e Pejgamberit a.s. pas k&#235;tij rasti &#235;sht&#235; se ai nuk i kishte folur Ibn Ummi Mektumit madje asnj&#235; fjal&#235; qortuese, si&#231; do t&#235; na ndodhte neve r&#235;ndom n&#235; situata t&#235; tilla t&#235; ngjashme, kur nuk do t&#235; kishim ngurruar ta ngrinim edhe tonin ndoshta, por i d&#235;rguari i Allahut, kishte nj&#235; edukat&#235; shum&#235; t&#235; lart&#235;, sepse edukator i tij ishte vet&#235; Allahu xh.sh.. 
Dhe v&#235;rtet&#235; q&#235; pas k&#235;tij qortimi, i D&#235;rguari a.s. kurr&#235; m&#235; nuk p&#235;rs&#235;riti nj&#235; veprim t&#235; till&#235;, por gjithmon&#235; kishte n&#235; hat&#235;r barazin&#235; mes njer&#235;zve, pa dallim, sepse Allahu xh.sh. tashm&#235; e kishte porositur pejgamberin a.s. me di&#231;ka t&#235; ngjashme edhe n&#235; disa ajete t&#235; tjera: 
“Dhe mos i p&#235;rz&#235;r ata q&#235; adhurojn&#235; Zotin e tyre papra m&#235;ngjes e mbr&#235;mje, duke qen&#235; t&#235; sinqert&#235; ndaj Tij.” (El-En’am 52), dhe
“P&#235;rkufizoje veten t&#235;nde me ata q&#235; lusin Zotin e tyre m&#235;ngjes e mbr&#235;mje, e q&#235; p&#235;r q&#235;llim kan&#235; k&#235;naq&#235;sin&#235; (razin&#235 :shkelje syri:  e Tij, dhe mos i hiq syt&#235; e tu prej tyre e t&#235; k&#235;rkosh stolit&#235; e k&#235;saj bote dhe mos iu bind atij q&#235; ia kemi shmangur zemr&#235;n e tij prej p&#235;rkujtimit ndaj Nesh dhe i &#235;sht&#235; dh&#235;n&#235; epshit t&#235; vet, pse puna e tij ka mbaruar.” (El-Kehf, 28)
V&#235;rejtja e Allahut xh.sh. ndaj Pejgamberit t&#235; Tij, me fjal&#235;t: (Kel-la) – “Mos ashtu”, nuk ishte m&#235;sim vet&#235;m p&#235;r t&#235;, po edhe p&#235;r t&#235; tjer&#235;t, q&#235; t&#235; mos dallohen a t&#235; favorizohen njer&#235;zit p&#235;r nga pasuria, pamja e jashtme fizike apo nga di&#231;ka tjet&#235;r, po t&#235; trajtohen t&#235; gjith&#235; nj&#235;soj, pa dallime.
Kjo n&#235;nkupton verb&#235;ria e Abdullah ibn Ummi Mektumit, nuk do t&#235; duhej t&#235; ishte shkas q&#235; t&#235; mos u varte veshin fjal&#235;ve t&#235; tij ngase ai k&#235;rkonte k&#235;shilla p&#235;r udh&#235;zim, mendjen e kishte t&#235; sh&#235;ndosh&#235; dhe zemr&#235;n e past&#235;r, kurse ata t&#235; pasurit e idhujtar&#235;ve, t&#235; cil&#235;t po i thirrte n&#235; Islam, as q&#235; u varnin veshin fjal&#235;ve t&#235; tij, madje e shikonin Resulullahun me nj&#235; shikim p&#235;rbuz&#235;s dhe n&#235;n&#231;mues.
Pastaj nuk ishte obligim i t&#235; D&#235;rguarit t&#235; Allahut q&#235; me &#231;do kusht t’i b&#235;nte musliman&#235; parin&#235; e kurejshit&#235;ve, por detyr&#235; e tij ishte vet&#235;m p&#235;rcjellja e mesazhit hyjnor tek ata, dhe pastaj secili t&#235; lihej i lir&#235; t&#235; besonte apo t&#235; mos besonte. 
P&#235;rkitazi me k&#235;t&#235; Allahu xh.sh. e ka porositur Muhammedin a.s.:
“Me t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; ti nuk mund ta udh&#235;zosh at&#235; q&#235; do ti, por Allahu udh&#235;zon k&#235; t&#235; doj&#235; dhe Ai m&#235; s&#235; miri di p&#235;r t&#235; udh&#235;zuarit.” (El-Kasas, 56), 
pastaj: 
“…E n&#235;se refuzojn&#235;, ti ke p&#235;r obligim vet&#235;m t’u kumunikosh; Allahu i di shum&#235; mir&#235; pun&#235;t e rob&#235;ve.” (Ali Imran, 20)
dhe:
“Bindjuni Allahut dhe bindjuni t&#235; d&#235;rguarit e kini kujdes (mos kund&#235;rshtoni). E n&#235;se refuzoni, at&#235;her&#235; pra, dijeni se obligim i t&#235; d&#235;rguarit Ton&#235; &#235;sht&#235; vet&#235;m komunikimi i qart&#235;.” (El-Maide, 92)
Me k&#235;to i b&#235;hej me dije Muhammedit a.s. se misioni i tij ishte vet&#235;m transmetimi i mesazhit hyjnor, dhe kurrsesi p&#235;r t&#235; bindur dik&#235; q&#235; ta pranonte me &#231;do kusht Islamin. Udh&#235;zimi i njer&#235;zve &#235;sht&#235; vet&#235;m n&#235; Dor&#235;n e Allahut, k&#235; do Ai, e p&#235;rudh e k&#235; do, e l&#235; n&#235; err&#235;sir&#235;, gjegj&#235;sisht e udh&#235;zon n&#235; rrug&#235; t&#235; drejt&#235; at&#235; q&#235; shpreh d&#235;shir&#235; p&#235;r udh&#235;zim kurse e l&#235; n&#235; lajthitje at&#235; q&#235; nuk d&#235;shiron t&#235; udh&#235;zohet.
Ai q&#235; e pranon Kur’anin si lib&#235;r hyjnor, ai ka gjetur k&#235;naq&#235;sin&#235; dhe shp&#235;timin, sepse n&#235; t&#235; ka k&#235;shilla t&#235; vlefshme e udh&#235;zime t&#235; dobishme, t&#235; cilave, po t’u p&#235;rmbahemi, do ta meritojm&#235; shp&#235;rblimin e Allahut n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; jet&#235; dhe n&#235; jet&#235;n e amshueshme. K&#235;t&#235; Kur’an e bartin engj&#235;jt fisnik t&#235; cil&#235;t jan&#235; t&#235; d&#235;lir&#235; e t&#235; past&#235;r nga &#231;do m&#235;kat. Ata asnj&#235;her&#235; nuk e thyejn&#235; urdhrin e Allahut, po veprojn&#235; si&#231; jan&#235; t&#235; urdh&#235;ruar:
“(Engj&#235;jt) q&#235; nuk e kund&#235;rshtojn&#235; Allahun p&#235;r asgj&#235; q&#235; Ai i urdh&#235;ron dhe punojn&#235; at&#235; q&#235; jan&#235; t&#235; urdh&#235;ruar.” (Et-Tahrim, 6)
“...Ja, ata (engj&#235;jt) jan&#235; rob&#235;r t&#235; ndersh&#235;m! Q&#235; nuk flasin para Tij, ata veprojn&#235; me urdhrin e Tij.” (El-Enbija’&#235;, 26-27)

Porosia e k&#235;tyre ajeteve
- I pari i musliman&#235;ve duhet t’i shikoj&#235; t&#235; gjith&#235; njer&#235;zit nj&#235;soj, pa b&#235;r&#235; dallime n&#235; mes t&#235; pasurit dhe t&#235; varfrit etj.;
- Thirr&#235;si n&#235; Islam e ka detyrim t&#235; ftoj&#235; njer&#235;zit n&#235; rrug&#235;n e Zotit, pa t&#235; drejt&#235; t&#235; imponoj&#235; forc&#235;, duke i l&#235;n&#235; t&#235; lir&#235; q&#235; n&#235; baz&#235; t&#235; d&#235;shir&#235;s s&#235; tyre t&#235; besojn&#235; ose jo. 



___________________
*Fusnotat:*

1. Imam Shevkaniu, “Fet’hul Kadiir”, v&#235;ll. V, fq. 378.
2. Fahru Rraziu, v&#235;ll 31, fq. 45; Kurtubiu, v&#235;ll. 19, fq. 212; Muhammed Gazali “Nahve tefsirin mevduijjin li suveril Kur’anil kerim”, fq. 500, Kajro, 2000, (botimi IV). 
3. Muhammed Abduhu, “Tefsirul Kur’anil Adhim-Xhz’u Amme”, fq. 22.
4. Dr. Vehbe ez-Zuhajli “Tefsirul Munir”, v&#235;ll.30. fq. 56.
5. Sabuniu “Safvetu tefasir”, v&#235;ll 20, fq. 518.

----------


## Albin

*Komentimi i kaptin&#235; s - “Abese” - (2)*

Qoft&#235; mallkuar njeriu, sa mohues i fort&#235; &#235;sht&#235; ai! Po prej &#231;kaje e krijoi Ai at&#235;? At&#235; e krijoi prej nj&#235; pike uji dhe e p&#235;rgatiti, pastaj atij ia leht&#235;soi rrug&#235;n. Mandej e b&#235;ri t&#235; vdes&#235; dhe atij i b&#235;ri varr (t&#235; varroset), pastaj, kur t&#235; doj&#235;, Ai at&#235; e ringjall. Jo! (N&#235; fakt) ai nuk e zbatoi at&#235; q&#235; urdh&#235;roi Ai. Le t&#235; shikoj&#235; njeriu ushqimin e vet. Ne l&#235;shuam shi t&#235; mjaftuesh&#235;m, pastaj e &#231;am&#235; tok&#235;n sipas nevoj&#235;s s&#235; bim&#235;s, dhe b&#235;m&#235; q&#235; n&#235; t&#235; t&#235; mbijn&#235; drith&#235;ra, dhe rrush e perime, dhe ullinj e hurma, dhe kopshte t&#235; dendura, dhe pem&#235; e kullosa, si mjete gjall&#235;rimi p&#235;r ju dhe p&#235;r bag&#235;tin&#235; tuaj.” (Abese, 17-32)


*Koment:*
-
*17. Qoft&#235; mallkuar njeriu, sa mohues i fort&#235; &#235;sht&#235; ai!*
N&#235; lidhje m&#235; zbritjen e k&#235;tij ajeti, Ibn Mundhiri transmeton nga Ikrimja t&#235; ket&#235; th&#235;n&#235;: “Ky ajet ka zbritur p&#235;r Utbe bin Ebi Lehebin, i cili kishte th&#235;n&#235;: “E mohoj Zotin e yjeve”.1
Ky ajet n&#235; vete p&#235;rmban &#231;udin&#235; dhe habin&#235; p&#235;r “kufrin” - mosbesimin e njeriut, mohimin e Zotit, t&#235; ringjalljes dhe gj&#235;rave q&#235; quhen p&#235;rgjith&#235;sisht “gajbijate” - t&#235; fshehta absolute, - nga ana e tij. Dhe v&#235;rtet, si t&#235; mos &#231;uditemi edhe ne me k&#235;ta mohues, kur Allahu i Plotfuqish&#235;m rac&#235;s njer&#235;zore i dha t&#235; gjitha t&#235; mirat dhe mund&#235;sit&#235; q&#235; n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; tok&#235; t&#235; b&#235;j&#235; nj&#235; jet&#235; sa m&#235; t&#235; rehatshme. P&#235;rve&#231; t&#235; tjerash, e dalloi prej krijesave t&#235; tjera duke e krijuar n&#235; form&#235;n dhe fizionomin&#235; m&#235; t&#235; bukur. Krahas k&#235;saj, Ai nuk e la k&#235;t&#235; krijes&#235; (njeriun) t&#235; p&#235;rp&#235;litej n&#235; ankth p&#235;r t&#235; gjetur udh&#235;zimin e v&#235;rtet&#235;, por pa nd&#235;rprer&#235; i d&#235;rgoi pejgamber&#235; dhe libra t&#235; shenjt&#235;. Por sa vlen kjo, kur shejtani mbizot&#235;roi mbi zemrat e shumic&#235;s prej tyre. T&#235; pakt&#235; jan&#235; ata q&#235; u shp&#235;tuan kthetrave t&#235; shejtanit dhe u lidh&#235;n pas litarit t&#235; Allahut, fes&#235; dhe drit&#235;s s&#235; Tij.
Sa i &#231;uditsh&#235;m &#235;sht&#235; njeriu?! Kur ka boll&#235;k para vetes dhe t&#235; gjitha gj&#235;rat, ai nuk &#235;sht&#235; fal&#235;nderues dhe mir&#235;njoh&#235;s ndaj Allahut. Madje, me mendjemadh&#235;si, mendon se t&#235; gjitha k&#235;to i ka arritur vet&#235; me mundin dhe p&#235;rpjekjet e tij. Pasuria e k&#235;till&#235; e madhe, b&#235;ri q&#235; njeriu t&#235; kridhet n&#235; luksin dhe mir&#235;qenien e k&#235;saj bote e ta harroj&#235; edhe Krijuesin e tij, t&#235; harroj&#235; plot&#235;sisht misionin e tij n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; bot&#235;, e cila &#235;sht&#235; kalimtare, shum&#235; e shkurt&#235;r. &#203;sht&#235; nj&#235; udh&#235;tim nj&#235;drejtim&#235;sh, pas t&#235; cilit m&#235; nuk ka mund&#235;si kthimi prapa, p&#235;r t&#235; p&#235;rmir&#235;suar at&#235; q&#235; ka shkuar. Prandaj, o njeri, mos moho at&#235; q&#235; nuk b&#235;n ta mohosh, dhe dije se ti nuk ishe fare, por Allahu t&#235; krijoi nga mosqenia. T&#235; dhuroi shqisat e t&#235; menduarit dhe t&#235; logjikuarit. Ishe nj&#235; krijes&#235; e vog&#235;l dhe e pafuqishme, e Ai t&#235; dha sh&#235;ndetin dhe forc&#235;n. Mos e harro Allahun, n&#235;se d&#235;shiron shp&#235;timin. Se kush je ti, o krijes&#235; q&#235; mohove Krijuesin t&#235;nd, ndalu dhe medito pak p&#235;r ajetet vijuese t&#235; k&#235;saj kaptine.

*18. Po prej &#231;kaje e krijoi Ai at&#235;?
19. At&#235; e krijoi prej nj&#235; pike uji dhe e p&#235;rgatiti.*
Ai q&#235; ndalet dhe mendon v&#235;rtet me nj&#235; logjik&#235; t&#235; sh&#235;ndosh&#235; se si formohet njeriu n&#235; barkun e n&#235;n&#235;s, do t&#235; v&#235;r&#235; re se sa i pafuqish&#235;m q&#235; &#235;sht&#235;. U krijua prej nj&#235; pike gjaku t&#235; ngjizur, pas kontaktit dhe bashk&#235;dyzimit t&#235; spermatozoidit mashkullor dhe vezores fem&#235;rore. Kalojn&#235; dit&#235;t, jav&#235;t e muajt dhe ky embrion i ngjizur, fillon ngadal&#235; t&#235; form&#235;sohet - n&#235; trajta dhe forma t&#235; ndryshme, etapa q&#235; i ka p&#235;rshkruar me shum&#235; sakt&#235;si Kur’ani fam&#235;lart&#235;. Dhe pas n&#235;nt&#235; muajsh, kjo krijes&#235; e re vjen n&#235; jet&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; filluar rrug&#235;timin e tij q&#235; zgjat aq sa Allahu d&#235;shiron.

*20. pastaj atij ia leht&#235;soi (2) rrug&#235;n.*
M&#235; n&#235; fund, pas n&#235;nt&#235; muajsh, foshnja e vog&#235;l vjen n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; bot&#235;. G&#235;zimi p&#235;r ardhjen e saj mbush zemrat e prind&#235;rve dhe familjar&#235;ve. Ajo, si e vock&#235;l, vet&#235;m qan. &#203;sht&#235; t&#235;r&#235;sisht e lidhur shpirt&#235;risht dhe emocionalisht p&#235;r t’&#235;m&#235;n, e cila e barti m&#235; v&#235;shtir&#235;si e vuajtje n&#235; barkun e saj. P&#235;r n&#235;nt&#235; muaj, ajo ndjente l&#235;vizjet e foshnj&#235;s, ritmin e zemr&#235;s s&#235; saj, dhe, pas lindjes, me urt&#235;sin&#235; e Allahut prap&#235; e ushqen me gjirin e saj duke e m&#235;kuar me dashuri t&#235; ngroht&#235; prind&#235;rore. A mund t&#235; imagjinoni nj&#235; krijes&#235; t&#235; till&#235; aq engj&#235;llore e t&#235; pafajshme, q&#235; nes&#235;r t&#235; b&#235;het nj&#235; pabesimtar dhe q&#235; t&#235; gjitha k&#235;to mir&#235;si t&#235; Allahut ndaj saj t’i hedh&#235; e t’i mohoj&#235;?! A mund t&#235; imagjinoni se nj&#235; foshnj&#235; kaq e pafuqishme nes&#235;r do t&#235; ket&#235; guximin t&#235; mohoj&#235; Krijuesin e vet e t&#235; thot&#235; nga mendjemadh&#235;sia se un&#235; jam m&#235; i fuqishmi n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; bot&#235;?!! Sa e sa kriminel&#235; e gjakpir&#235;s ka pasur kjo bot&#235;. Sa e sa njer&#235;z t&#235; till&#235; kaluan rrjedh&#235;s s&#235; historis&#235; pa menduar se kush ishin dhe p&#235;rse kishin ardhur n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; bot&#235;. Ata ndoshta kurr&#235; as q&#235; u ndal&#235;n t&#235; mendonin se nj&#235; dit&#235; ose do t&#235; vriteshin, ose do t&#235; vdisnin nga pleq&#235;ria dhe gjith&#231;ka q&#235; kishin, do ta linin e do t&#235; niseshin n&#235; nj&#235; drejtim krejt&#235;sisht t&#235; panjohur. Themi t&#235; panjohur, sepse ata kurr&#235; nuk u ndal&#235;n dhe kurr&#235; nuk besuan se pas jet&#235;s s&#235; k&#235;saj bote ka edhe nj&#235; etap&#235; tjet&#235;r t&#235; jet&#235;s para ringjalljes p&#235;rfundimtare. Ata e harruan jet&#235;n e “Berzahut”- jet&#235;n n&#235; varreza. Jet&#235;n, p&#235;r t&#235; cil&#235;n Allahu ka dh&#235;n&#235; shenj&#235; edhe n&#235; ajetin n&#235; vazhdim:

*21. Mandej e b&#235;ri t&#235; vdes&#235; dhe atij i b&#235;ri varr (t&#235; varroset).*
P&#235;r respekt dhe nderim t&#235; njeriut, Allahu xh.sh. p&#235;rcaktoi q&#235; njeriu, pasi t&#235; vdes&#235;, t&#235; varroset n&#235; varr. K&#235;t&#235; krijes&#235; e nderoi dhe e fisnik&#235;roi p&#235;r s&#235; gjalli, kur tha: 
“Ne v&#235;rtet nderuam pasardh&#235;sit e Ademit (njer&#235;zit), u mund&#235;suam t&#235; udh&#235;tojn&#235; hipur n&#235; tok&#235; e n&#235; det, i begatuam me ushqime t&#235; mira, i vler&#235;suam ata (i lart&#235;suam) ndaj shumic&#235;s s&#235; krijesave q&#235; Ne krijuam. (El-Isra’&#235;, 70) 
Por e respektoi si t&#235; till&#235; edhe pas vdekjes, q&#235; trupi i tij t&#235; varroset n&#235;n dhe e t&#235; mos jet&#235; pre e eg&#235;rsirave apo shpez&#235;ve grabitqare. Fundja, Allahu i Plotfuqish&#235;m njeriun e krijoi nga dheu, n&#235; dhe e varros dhe prej tij do ta ringjall&#235; s&#235;rish.
N&#235; an&#235;n tjet&#235;r, mohuesit e ringjalljes harruan se &#231;do krijes&#235; njer&#235;zore, her&#235;t a von&#235;, megjithat&#235; do t&#235; vdes&#235; dhe do t&#235; futet n&#235; varr, n&#235; at&#235; err&#235;sir&#235; t&#235; ftoht&#235; e t&#235; heshtshme, ku do ta ndjej&#235; fort pafuqin&#235; e vet. A mos, vall&#235;, menduan se kjo bot&#235; do t&#235; ishte e p&#235;rjetshme. A mos, vall&#235;, menduan se kjo jet&#235; &#235;sht&#235; e t&#235;ra dhe m&#235; nuk ka ringjallje. Sa keq p&#235;r ta kur t&#235; kuptojn&#235; edhe nj&#235; gj&#235; tjet&#235;r, edhe m&#235; t&#235; tmerrshme p&#235;r ta- ringjalljen!!

*22. pastaj, kur t&#235; doj&#235; Ai, e ringjall at&#235;.*
At&#235; dit&#235; t&#235; ringjalljes, kur do t&#235; dalin nga varret me fytyra t&#235; ulura e t&#235; d&#235;shp&#235;ruara, do t&#235; nisen p&#235;r n&#235; rrug&#235;timin e tyre t&#235; fundit, por s&#235; pari i pret ballafaqimi me nd&#235;shkimin e Krijuesit t&#235; tyre. Aty do ta kuptojn&#235; se e kaluan jet&#235;n kot&#235; s&#235; koti. Aty do ta kuptojn&#235; se jeta e tyre n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; dynja kishte qen&#235; nj&#235; k&#235;naq&#235;si e p&#235;rkohshme dhe tash, p&#235;r shkak t&#235; arroganc&#235;s dhe mendjemadh&#235;sis&#235; s&#235; tyre, do t&#235; privohen nga k&#235;naq&#235;sit&#235; e Ahiretit dhe do t&#235; p&#235;rjetojn&#235; n&#235; l&#235;kur&#235;t e tyre nd&#235;shkimet m&#235; t&#235; tmerrshme t&#235; Xhehennemit. 
Sa shum&#235; do t’u lakmojn&#235; k&#235;ta njer&#235;z besimtar&#235;ve t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;, t&#235; cil&#235;t n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; bot&#235; e njoh&#235;n Krijuesin e tyre! Q&#235; n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; bot&#235; zbatuan urdhrat e Allahut dhe k&#235;shillat e t&#235; t&#235; d&#235;rguarve...

*23. Jo! (N&#235; fakt) ai nuk e zbatoi at&#235; q&#235; urdh&#235;roi Ai.*
Ky ajet &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; qortim i rrept&#235; p&#235;r pabesimtarin, i cili, me gjith&#235; argumentet e pakontestueshme t&#235; fuqis&#235; s&#235; Allahut, prap&#235;seprap&#235; mohoi Zotin Fuqiplot&#235; dhe ishte mosmir&#235;njoh&#235;s ndaj dhuntive q&#235; i dha i Lartmadh&#235;rishmi n&#235; jet&#235;n e k&#235;saj bote. Ky njeri nuk e kreu ndershm&#235;risht misionin e tij n&#235; tok&#235;, k&#235;t&#235; mision fisnik t&#235; t&#235; qenit m&#235;k&#235;mb&#235;s i denj&#235; k&#235;tu, por mjerisht e shp&#235;rdoroi n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235;n m&#235; t&#235; keqe duke i kthyer krah&#235;t udh&#235;zimit hyjnor!

Porosia e k&#235;tyre ajeteve
- Sa her&#235; q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; p&#235;rmendur fjala “Insan”–“njeri” n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; form&#235; n&#235; Kur’an, ajo n&#235;nkupton njeriun q&#235; nuk ka besuar ende, q&#235; nuk u &#235;sht&#235; bindur ende urdhrave t&#235; Zotit xh.sh..
- Ky njeri do t&#235; jet&#235; i mallkuar e i shkat&#235;rruar p&#235;rjet&#235; n&#235;se nuk e beson Kur’anin si Fjal&#235; t&#235; Allahut, n&#235;se mohon ringjalljen pas vdekjes, pa qen&#235; i vet&#235;dijsh&#235;m se Ai q&#235; e ka krijuar p&#235;r her&#235; t&#235; par&#235; nga mosqenia, &#235;sht&#235; i fuqish&#235;m ta ringjall&#235; at&#235; s&#235;rish pas vdekjes.
- Argumentet q&#235; njeriu t&#235; besonte n&#235; Krijuesin e tij, jan&#235; shum&#235;, e n&#235; ajetet q&#235; u p&#235;rmend&#235;n, pik&#235;risht theksohen ato dhe habia prej nga mund&#235;sia e mohimit t&#235; tyre. Pse ky pabesimtar nuk u ndal t&#235; mendonte se prej &#231;kaje u krijua; si u lind, si u rrit, si do t&#235; varroset dhe si do t&#235; ringjallet?! N&#235;se secili do t&#235; ndalej e t’i analizonte k&#235;to etapa, v&#235;rtet q&#235; do t&#235; bindet se ka Zot q&#235; na ka krijuar dhe na mbik&#235;qyr.
Dhuntit&#235; e panum&#235;rta t&#235; Allahut ndaj njeriut
“Le t&#235; shikoj&#235; njeriu ushqimin e vet. Ne l&#235;shuam shi t&#235; mjaftuesh&#235;m, pastaj e &#231;am&#235; tok&#235;n sipas nevoj&#235;s s&#235; bim&#235;s, dhe b&#235;m&#235; q&#235; n&#235; t&#235; t&#235; mbijn&#235; drith&#235;ra, dhe rrush e perime, dhe ullinj e hurma, dhe kopshte t&#235; dendura, dhe pem&#235; e kullosa, si mjete gjall&#235;rimi p&#235;r ju dhe p&#235;r bag&#235;tin&#235; tuaj.” (Abese, 24-32)

Koment:
*24. Le t&#235; shikoj&#235; njeriu ushqimin e vet.*
N&#235;se t&#235; gjitha faktet e lartp&#235;rmendura nuk jan&#235; t&#235; mjaftueshme q&#235; njeriu t&#235; besoj&#235; Allahun xh.sh. dhe ringjalljen, at&#235;her&#235; le t’i hedh&#235; nj&#235; shikim tjet&#235;r ambientit q&#235; e rrethon, proceseve t&#235; ndryshme, ndoshta edhe t&#235; mos shkoj&#235; aq larg. Mjafton t&#235; meditoj&#235; pak edhe rreth ushqimit, ujit dhe frutave q&#235; konsumon p&#235;rdit&#235;, p&#235;r t&#235; par&#235; se t&#235; gjitha k&#235;to mir&#235;si n&#235; fakt jan&#235; mir&#235;si t&#235; Allahut ndaj tij.

Kur dihet se rr&#235;sku vjen vet&#235;m nga i Plotfuqishmi dhe &#235;sht&#235; prej dhuntive t&#235; Tij t&#235; pakufishme, vall&#235; a nuk mjafton vet&#235;m kjo q&#235; njeriu t&#235; mos jet&#235; prej mohuesve?! 
Sa lloje e lloje ushqimesh, i ka l&#235;n&#235; Allahu njeriut n&#235; dispozicion! Prej tyre me shije t&#235; ndryshme: t&#235; &#235;mbla, t&#235; njelm&#235;ta, t&#235; tharta e disa t&#235; hidh&#235;ta. A thua nuk t&#235; shtyjn&#235; gjith&#235; k&#235;to p&#235;r nj&#235; meditim dhe logjikim t&#235; sh&#235;ndosh&#235; lidhur me t&#235;r&#235; k&#235;t&#235; proces? A thua mund t&#235; kontestohet fakti se prapa k&#235;tyre proceseve q&#235; zhvillohen, nuk q&#235;ndron Allahu xh.sh.. ?!

*25. Ne l&#235;shuam shi t&#235; mjaftuesh&#235;m.
26. pastaj e &#231;am&#235; tok&#235;n sipas nevoj&#235;s s&#235; bim&#235;s,
27. dhe b&#235;m&#235; q&#235; n&#235; t&#235; t&#235; mbijn&#235; drith&#235;ra
28. dhe rrush e perime,
29. dhe ullinj e hurma,*
Shiu, po ashtu &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; prej argumenteve shtes&#235; se me t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; ka nj&#235; Krijues q&#235; mbik&#235;qyr proceset e k&#235;saj gjith&#235;sie. Ndodh q&#235; vende t&#235; caktuara t&#235; tok&#235;s t’i pllakos&#235; that&#235;sia. Dhe, befas, me lejen e Zotit, mbi at&#235; vend t&#235; derdhet shiu dhe t&#235; ringjall&#235; at&#235; tok&#235; t&#235; djegur nga dielli. &#199;do gj&#235; gjall&#235;rohet. Pem&#235;t, bim&#235;t, kullosat. A nuk &#235;sht&#235; edhe ky argument i mjaftuesh&#235;m se njeriu krekoset dhe mburret pa t&#235; drejt&#235; p&#235;r “fuqin&#235;” e tij?!
Pas shiut, toka merr pamje tjet&#235;r. Bim&#235;t fillojn&#235; t&#235; &#231;ajn&#235; tok&#235;n me lejen e Allahut dhe t&#235; dalin mbi sip&#235;rfaqe. Gruri, misri, elbi, hurmat dhe frutat e tjera, q&#235; t&#235; gjitha jan&#235; vet&#235;m n&#235; sh&#235;rbim t&#235; njeriut, t&#235; k&#235;saj krijese t&#235; p&#235;rsosur q&#235; Allahu e krijoi. Por ja q&#235;, fatkeq&#235;sisht, njer&#235;zit kurrsesi t&#235; binden se nj&#235; fuqi e madhe q&#235;ndron pas t&#235; gjitha k&#235;tyre proceseve n&#235; natyr&#235;.
Pastaj drith&#235;rat q&#235; mbijn&#235; n&#235; tok&#235;, jan&#235; nj&#235; prej begative t&#235; m&#235;dha q&#235; Allahu i dhuroi njeriut. Nuk do t&#235; mund t&#235; imagjinohej jeta pa k&#235;to drith&#235;ra, t&#235; cilat n&#235; vete p&#235;rmbajn&#235; albumina, vitamina dhe komponent&#235; t&#235; tjer&#235; t&#235; r&#235;nd&#235;sish&#235;m p&#235;r t&#235; mbajtur n&#235; jet&#235; dhe n&#235; gjall&#235;ri trupin e njeriut. 
P&#235;rve&#231; drith&#235;rave, si&#231; jan&#235; gruri, elbi, misri etj., Allahu b&#235;ri q&#235; n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; tok&#235; t&#235; ket&#235; edhe fruta t&#235; tjera, q&#235; t’i shijoj&#235; njeriu, si f.v. rrushi, i cili ka dy veti ushqyese, si ushqim dhe si frut&#235;. 
P&#235;r sa i p&#235;rket ajetit “dhe ullinj e hurma”, duhet t&#235; themi se k&#235;to dy pem&#235;/fruta jan&#235; p&#235;rmendur shpeshher&#235; n&#235; Kur’anin fam&#235;lart&#235;, gjithnj&#235; n&#235; kontekste pozitive. Zaten, k&#235;to dy pem&#235; edhe karakterizojn&#235; t&#235;r&#235; Lindjen e Af&#235;rt e t&#235; Mesme, sepse, krahas vetive ushqyese, ato kan&#235; shum&#235; m&#235; tep&#235;r edhe veti sh&#235;ruese. Mjek&#235;sia qysh nga lasht&#235;sia, po tash n&#235; koh&#235;n moderne, ka zbuluar se v&#235;rtet k&#235;to dy pem&#235; kan&#235; aq shum&#235; gj&#235;ra pozitive, saq&#235; edhe kan&#235; merituar t&#235; p&#235;rmenden n&#235; Kur’an. Madje Allahu xh.sh. &#235;sht&#235; betuar n&#235; ullirin, n&#235; suren “Et-Tin”.

*30. dhe kopshte t&#235; dendura,
31. dhe pem&#235; e kullosa, 
32. si mjete gjall&#235;rimi p&#235;r ju dhe p&#235;r bag&#235;tin&#235; tuaj.*
S’ka dyshim se, kur sheh di&#231;ka t&#235; bukur, njeriut i k&#235;naqet syri. E kopshtet, jan&#235; nj&#235; prej atyre mir&#235;sive t&#235; Allahut, n&#235; t&#235; cilat njeriu gjen prehje trupore dhe shpirt&#235;rore. Imagjinoje veten, t&#235; stresuar nga jeta e hallet e p&#235;rditshme monotone, ngarkesat, zhurmat e veturave etj., dhe befas gjendesh diku n&#235; periferi n&#235; mes t&#235; nj&#235; kopshti plot lule e pem&#235; q&#235; mbulojn&#235; tok&#235;n me hijet e tyre. Kur d&#235;gjon vet&#235;m gurgullim&#235; uji dhe cic&#235;rima zogjsh, njeriu patjet&#235;r q&#235; do t&#235; relaksohet. Do ta ndiej&#235; se si i ik&#235;n lodhja dal&#235;ngadal&#235;. Nj&#235; ndjenj&#235; e k&#235;naq&#235;sis&#235; i p&#235;rshkon t&#235;r&#235; trupin dhe mendjen. K&#235;to kopshte, u ngjasin kopshteve t&#235; Xhennetit, t&#235; cilat i ka p&#235;rgatitur Allahu xh.sh. p&#235;r besimtar&#235;t e devotsh&#235;m n&#235; Xhennet.
Dhe tash, kur t&#235;rheqim nj&#235; paralele p&#235;r k&#235;naq&#235;sin&#235; q&#235; njeriu ndien n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; bot&#235; gjat&#235; nj&#235; pikniku t&#235; till&#235; n&#235; kopshtet-parqet e k&#235;saj bote, at&#235;her&#235; a ia vlen ta mohosh Krijuesin dhe t&#235; privohesh nga kopshtet e Xhennetit, t&#235; cilat Allahu xh.sh. i ka krijuar enkas vet&#235;m p&#235;r t&#235; devotshmit. N&#235; k&#235;to kopshte t&#235; Xhennetit, ashtu si&#231; na ka treguar i D&#235;rguari a.s., ka gj&#235;ra aq t&#235; bukura, &#231;far&#235; syri i njeriut nuk i ka par&#235; kurr&#235;; n&#235; to d&#235;gjohen z&#235;ra e cic&#235;rima q&#235; veshi i njeriut nuk i ka d&#235;gjuar kurr&#235;, dhe ka gj&#235;ra t&#235; tjera t&#235; bukura q&#235; askujt nuk i ka shkuar as mendja se mund t&#235; ekzistojn&#235;.
Allahu xh.sh.. njeriut ia vuri n&#235; sh&#235;rbim edhe gjallesat e tjera, si kafsh&#235;t sht&#235;piake, t&#235; cilat ushqehen me bar e kullosa. Madje n&#235; lidhje me k&#235;t&#235; ajet “dhe pem&#235; e kullosa” (Abese,31), transmetohet nga shum&#235; ashab&#235;, ta ken&#235; d&#235;gjuar Omerin r.a. tek pask&#235;sh th&#235;n&#235; n&#235; hytbe: “Pem&#235;t po i dim&#235; &#231;’jan&#235;, po fjala “ebba” a thua &#231;’dometh&#235;nie mund t&#235; ket&#235;? Dhe pastaj kishte th&#235;n&#235;: “P&#235;r Allahun, kjo &#235;sht&#235; ngarkes&#235; p&#235;r ty, o Omer”. 
Ashu si&#231; ka nevoj&#235; njeriu p&#235;r ushqim, po ashtu edhe kafsh&#235;t tona sht&#235;piake kan&#235; t&#235; nj&#235;jt&#235;n nevoj&#235;, n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; q&#235; ato m&#235; pastaj t&#235; jen&#235; t&#235; fuqishme e t&#235; gatshme t&#235; na gjenden n&#235; sh&#235;rbimin ton&#235;. 
Porosia e k&#235;tyre ajeteve
- Allahu xh.sh. urdh&#235;roi q&#235;, duke par&#235; shum&#235; nga argumentet l&#235;ndore q&#235; jan&#235; rreth nesh, t&#235; besojm&#235; Madh&#235;rin&#235; e Tij. Prej k&#235;tyre argumenteve &#235;sht&#235; edhe ushqimi yn&#235;, t&#235; cilin e konsumojm&#235; p&#235;r &#231;do dit&#235;. T&#235; p&#235;rmendurit e drith&#235;rave dhe pem&#235;ve/frutave ng&#235;rthen n&#235; vete nj&#235; urt&#235;si t&#235; madhe hyjnore. Pastaj zbritja e shiut nga qielli, &#235;sht&#235; po ashtu nj&#235; prej argumenteve t&#235; m&#235;dha p&#235;r ta njohur madh&#235;shtin&#235; e Krijuesit, i cili i ujit k&#235;to bim&#235;, pem&#235; e drith&#235;ra, q&#235; t&#235; rriten dhe t&#235; b&#235;hen ushqim p&#235;r ne.
- Q&#235;llimi p&#235;rfundimtar i sjelljes s&#235; k&#235;tyre shembujve p&#235;rmblidhet n&#235; tri pika kryesore:
a) argumentimi i pakontestuesh&#235;m p&#235;r Nj&#235;shm&#235;rin&#235; dhe Fuqin&#235; e Allahut si krijues;
b) argumentimi p&#235;r ringjalljen pas vdekjes;
c) argumenti q&#235; njer&#235;zve t’u mbillet besimi i paluhatsh&#235;m n&#235; zemrat e tyre, sepse v&#235;rtet &#235;sht&#235; e pahijshme q&#235; pas t&#235; gjitha k&#235;tyre mir&#235;sive t&#235; Allahut ndaj njer&#235;zve, ta mohojm&#235; At&#235; q&#235; na i dhuroi t&#235; gjitha k&#235;to begati.




_______________________
*Fusnotat:*

1. Dr. Vehbete ez-Zuhajli “Et-Tefsirul muniir” v&#235;ll. 30, fq. 65.
2. N&#235; lidhje me k&#235;t&#235; ajet, p&#235;rve&#231; kuptimit sip&#235;rfaq&#235;sor q&#235; Allahu xh.sh. ia leht&#235;son foshnj&#235;s daljen nga barku i n&#235;n&#235;s, nd&#235;r dijetar&#235; t&#235; shumt&#235; mbret&#235;ron bindja se q&#235;llimi i k&#235;tij ajeti ka t&#235; b&#235;j&#235; pik&#235;risht me leht&#235;simin e rrug&#235;s jet&#235;sore q&#235; i ka &#231;elur Allahu xh.sh. njeriut, p&#235;r t&#235; punuar, p&#235;r t&#235; fituar etj. I ka l&#235;n&#235; mund&#235;sit&#235; q&#235; n&#235; baz&#235; t&#235; logjik&#235;s s&#235; tij, t&#235; vendos&#235; p&#235;r nj&#235;r&#235;n nga dy rrug&#235;t; ose t&#235; besoj&#235; e t&#235; shijoj&#235; k&#235;naq&#235;sit&#235; e p&#235;rgatitura p&#235;r t&#235; n&#235; Xhennet, ose t&#235; mohoj&#235; e t&#235; shijoj&#235; nd&#235;shkimin e Allahu n&#235; Ahiret. Dijetari i mir&#235;njohur Sha’raviu, i jep edhe nj&#235; kuptim tjet&#235;r k&#235;tij ajeti, kur thot&#235; se ajeti n&#235; fjal&#235; “pastaj atij ia leht&#235;soi rrug&#235;n”, ka t&#235; b&#235;j&#235; me faktin se njeriu u krijua q&#235; t&#235; jet&#235; halif – m&#235;k&#235;mb&#235;s” i Allahut n&#235; tok&#235;, dhe, meqen&#235;se k&#235;saj krijese iu besua m&#235;k&#235;mb&#235;sia, at&#235;her&#235; &#235;sht&#235; e natyrshme q&#235; &#231;do penges&#235; q&#235; i del para n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; jet&#235;, t’i b&#235;het m&#235; e leht&#235; ose t’i m&#235;njanohet. (Vallahu a’&#235;lem).

----------


## HamatieL

*Shpjegimi i sures Fatiha*



marrÃ« prej Tefsirit tÃ« Taberiut, Ibn Kethirit dhe Ibnul Kajjim


TÃ« gjitha falÃ«nderimet dhe lavdÃ«rimet i takojnÃ« All-llahut, paqja dhe mÃ«shira e
Tij qofshin mbi profetin tonÃ« Muhammed, salallahu alejhi ue selem, familjen e
tij dhe shokÃ«t e tij. 	
ThotÃ« All-llahu, subhanehu ue teala:ÂDhe tashmÃ« sigurisht Ne tÃ« dhuruam ty
shtatÃ« vargjet e pÃ«rsÃ«ritura vazhdimisht dhe KurÂanin MadhÃ«shtor.Â (Hixhr, 87)
Sureja Fatiha Ã«shtÃ« kaptina hapÃ«se e KurÂanit Fisnik. Ai i cili nuk e reciton
atÃ«, pÃ«r tÃ« nuk ka namaz, nÃ« bazÃ« tÃ« fjalÃ«s sÃ« tÃ« dÃ«rguarit tÃ« All-llahut,
salallahu alejhi ue selem, i cili thotÃ«:ÂÃshtÃ« sureja e parÃ« e mÃ«suar pÃ«rmendsh
prej Ã§do muslimani.Â (Bukhari dhe Muslimi). ÃshtÃ« pÃ«rsÃ«ritur shtatÃ«mbÃ«dhjetÃ«
herÃ« vetÃ«m nÃ« namazet e obligueshme Ã§do ditÃ«. MÃ« tej ajo recitohet edhe nÃ«
namazet jo tÃ« obligueshme. ÃshtÃ« gjithashtu shÃ«rim kur i lexohet njÃ« personi tÃ«
sÃ«murÃ« (Bukhari), nÃ« bazÃ« tÃ« fjalÃ«ve tÃ« profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem, i
cili thotÃ«:ÂAsgjÃ« e tillÃ« nuk u shpall nÃ« Teurat apo nÃ« Inxhil.Â (Nesai, Hakim,
kurse Dhehebiu thotÃ« se Ã«shtÃ« i saktÃ«). Ai, salallahu alejhi ue selem,
gjithashtu na informon se kur njÃ« musliman e plotÃ«son recitimin e sures Fatiha
nÃ« namaz, duke pÃ«rfunduar me ÂAmin,Â dhe kur kÃ«to tÃ« dyja pÃ«rputhen, gjynahet e
shkuara tÃ« adhuruesit janÃ« tÃ« falura (Darimi), dhe All-llahu i pÃ«rgjigjet atij
(Muslimi), pavarÃ«sisht aftÃ«sisÃ« dhe pÃ«rsosjen e recitimit tÃ« kÃ«saj sureje
(Muslimi). ÃshtÃ« njÃ« fakt i trishtueshÃ«m se shumÃ« prej atyre tÃ« cilÃ«t e lexojnÃ«
atÃ« nuk e kuptojnÃ« plotÃ«sisht kuptimin e saj. Tefsiri i kÃ«saj sureje Ã«shtÃ«
pÃ«rpiluar nÃ« bazÃ« tÃ« Tefessireve tÃ« dijetarÃ«ve tÃ« Ehli Sunnetit dhe Xhematit si
Ibn Xherijr et-Taberi, IsmaÂil Ibn Kethir dhe Ibn Kajjim el-Xheuzije, All-llahu
i MÃ«shiroftÃ«. Gjithashtu janÃ« shtuar disa shÃ«nime prej Asbab en-Nuzul tÃ« Ali Ibn
Ahmed en-Nisaburij, rahimehullah, dhe hadithe tÃ« profetit, salallahu alejhi ue
selem.

*1. Me Emrin e All-llahut, i GjithÃ«mÃ«shirshmi, MÃ«shirÃ«ploti!
2. GjithÃ« lavdÃ«rimet dhe falÃ«nderimet janÃ« pÃ«r All-llahun, Zotin e Aleminit
(Zoti i gjithÃ« botÃ«ve, i gjithÃ«sisÃ« dhe gjithÃ§kaje qÃ« gjendet nÃ« tÃ«, gjithÃ§ka qÃ«
ka krijuar All-llahu, Zoti i njerÃ«zve dhe i xhinnÃ«ve.)
3. I GjithÃ«mÃ«shirshmi, MÃ«shirÃ«ploti.
4.I Vetmi ZotÃ«rues (dhe i Vetmi GjithÃ«gjykues, Mbisundues) i DitÃ«s sÃ«
ShpÃ«rblimit (DitÃ«s sÃ« Ringjalljes).
5. VetÃ«m ty tÃ« adhurojmÃ« dhe VetÃ«m Ty tÃ« mbÃ«shtetemi e tÃ« kÃ«rkojmÃ« ndihmÃ« (kudo,
nÃ« Ã§do kohÃ« dhe pÃ«r Ã§do gjÃ«).
6. Drejtona nÃ« RrugÃ«n e DrejtÃ«.
7. NÃ« RrugÃ«n e atyre tÃ« cilÃ«ve Ti u ke dhuruar MÃ«shirÃ«n TÃ«nde, jo (nÃ« rrugÃ«n e)
atyre qÃ« merituan ZemÃ«rimin TÃ«nd mbi vete dhe as nÃ« (rrugÃ«n e) atyre tÃ« cilÃ«t
humbÃ«n.Â*

ÃshtÃ« quajtur el-Fatiha (HapÃ«sja) sepse KurÂani hapet me tÃ« ashtu si namazi,
Fatihah el-Kitab (HapÃ«sja e Librit) sepse Ã«shtÃ« kaptina e parÃ« nÃ« KurÂan, Ummul
Kitab (NÃ«na e Librit) duke iu referuar mendimit tÃ« dijetarÃ«ve, e bazuar nÃ« njÃ«
hadijth tÃ« saktÃ« (i vÃ«rtetÃ«) i transmetuar prej Tirmidhiut, es-SabÂul Mathani
(ShtatÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rsÃ«riturat dendur) nÃ« bazÃ« tÃ« hadithit tÃ« sapopÃ«rmendur. ÃshtÃ«
quajtur gjithashtu el-Hamdu, pÃ«r shkak tÃ« fjalÃ«ve tÃ« para nÃ« ajetin e
dytÃ«:el-HamdulilahÂ TÃ« gjitha falÃ«nderimet dhe lavdÃ«rimet janÃ« pÃ«r
All-llahunÂÃshtÃ« gjithashtu e njohur si es-Salah (Falja), sepse Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« pjesÃ«
pÃ«rbÃ«rÃ«se e faljes. profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem thotÃ«:ÂAll-llahu
thotÃ« :fantazma: alja Ã«shtÃ« e ndarÃ« nÃ« dy pjesÃ« (gjysma) midis Meje dhe robit Tim,Â kÃ«shtu
qÃ« nÃ«se robi thotÃ« Âel-Hamdulilahi Rabil Alemin Â TÃ« gjitha falÃ«nderimet janÃ«
pÃ«r All-llahun,Â All-llahu thotÃ«:ÂRobi Im mÃ« ka falÃ«nderuar Mua.Â (Muslimi)
ÃshtÃ« e njohur gjithashtu si esh-ShifaÂa (ShÃ«rimi), nÃ« bazÃ« tÃ« hadithit tÃ«
Darimij, i cili pÃ«rcjell prej Ebu Sejid el-Khudrij, i cili e ka dÃ«gjuar tÃ«
dÃ«rguarin e All-llahut, salallahu alejhi ue selem, duke thÃ«nÃ«:ÂHapja e Librit
Ã«shtÃ« shÃ«rim pÃ«r Ã§do lloj sÃ«mundjeje.Â
Gjithashtu Ã«shtÃ« quajtur er-Rukjeh (Lutja Kuruese), bazuar nÃ« hadithin e
vÃ«rtetÃ«, treguar prej Ebu Sejid el-Khudrij i cili thotÃ«:ÂDisa prej sahabeve tÃ«
profetit, salallahu alejhi ue selem, shkuan nÃ« njÃ« udhÃ«tim derisa arritÃ«n disa
fise arabe (gjatÃ« natÃ«s). Ata u kÃ«rkuan qÃ« tÂi trajtonin si mysafirÃ«t e tyre por
ata refuzuan. Kryetari i atij fisi u kafshua prej gjarprit (apo prej akrepit)
dhe ata u pÃ«rpoqÃ«n me Ã§ÂmundÃ«n pÃ«r ta kuruar, por ishte e kotÃ«. Disa prej tyre u
thanÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ«ve:ÂAsgjÃ« nuk e ka ndihmuar atÃ«, a po shkoni pÃ«r tek njerÃ«zit tÃ«
cilÃ«t qÃ«ndruan kÃ«tu gjatÃ« natÃ«s, ka tÃ« mundur qÃ« disa prej tyre tÃ« kenÃ« diÃ§ka
(pÃ«r mjekim).Â Ata shkuan tek grupi i Sahabeve dhe u thanÃ«:ÂKryetari ynÃ« Ã«shtÃ«
kafshuar prej gjarprit (apo akrepit) dhe ne provuam gjithÃ§ka por asgjÃ« nuk e ka
ndihmuar. A keni ju ndonjÃ« gjÃ« (qÃ« mund tÃ« na hyjÃ« nÃ« ndihmÃ«)?Â NjÃ« prej tyre u
pÃ«rgjigj:ÂPo, pÃ«r All-llah! UnÃ« mund tÃ« lexoj njÃ« rukje, por ashtu siÃ§ ju na
refuzuat tÃ« na pranonit ne si mysafirÃ«, unÃ« nuk do tÃ« lexoj rukje pÃ«r ju
pÃ«rderisa nuk caktoni njÃ« pagesÃ« pÃ«r ne.Â Ata ranÃ« dakord qÃ« tÂu paguajnÃ« atyre
njÃ« kope me dele. NjÃ« prej tyre shkoi dhe recitoi suren el-Fatiha dhe fryu mbi
kryetarin (duke e shoqÃ«ruar me pÃ«shtyme), i cili u pÃ«rtÃ«rit sikur tÃ« ishte
liruar prej zinxhirÃ«ve, u Ã§ua dhe filloi tÃ« ecÃ« duke mos treguar asnjÃ« shenjÃ«
sÃ«mundjeje.
Ata i paguan kÃ«ta sipas marrÃ«veshjes sÃ« tyre. Disa prej tyre (Sahabeve,
radijallahu anhuma) sugjeruan qÃ« tÂi ndanin fitimet mes veti, por ai i cili bÃ«ri
kÃ«ndimin tha:ÂMos i ndani ato derisa tÃ« shkojmÃ« tek Resulullahu dhe tÂi tregojmÃ«
tÃ« gjithÃ« ngjarjen dhe tÃ« presim urdhÃ«rin e tij.Â KÃ«shtu ata shkuan tek profeti,
salallahu alejhi ue selem, dhe i treguan ngjarjen. I DÃ«rguari i All-llahut,
salallahu alejhi ue selem, u tha:ÂNga e dinit ju se sureja el-Fatiha kÃ«ndohet si
rukje?Â Pastaj shtoi:ÂJu keni vepruar drejtÃ«. Ndajeni atÃ« qÃ« fituat dhe lini
edhe pÃ«r mua njÃ« pjesÃ«.Â (Transmeton Buhari.)
Sipas esh-ShÂabi, Ibn Abbasi e quajti atÃ« Asas el-KurÂan (Baza,Themeli i
KurÂanit). Ai thotÃ«:ÂBaza e saj Ã«shtÃ« :bleta: ismilahir-Rrahmanir-Rrahim.Â
Sufjan Ibn Ujejne, rahimehullah, e quajti atÃ« el-uakijeh (Mburoja), dhe Jahja
Ibn Kethir, rahimehullah, e quajti el-Kafijeh (e Mjaftueshmja) sepse Ã«shtÃ« e
mjaftueshme pa nevojÃ«n e ndonjÃ« gjÃ«je tjetÃ«r dhe asgjÃ« tjetÃ«r nuk Ã«shtÃ« e
mjaftueshme pa tÃ«.
ÃshtÃ« quajtur gjithashtu Suretus-Salah (Kaptina e Namazit) dhe el-Kenz
(Thesari), sipas Zemekhsharit.
ÃshtÃ« njÃ« sure e zbritur nÃ« Mekke, sipas Ibn Abbasit, Katades dhe Ebu Alijeh.
Gjithashtu Ã«shtÃ« thÃ«nÃ« se Ã«shtÃ« zbritur nÃ« Medine, nga Ebu Hurejre, Muxhahidi,
Atta Ibn Jessr dhe ez-Zuhri. ÃshtÃ« thÃ«nÃ« gjithashtu se Ã«shtÃ« shpallur njÃ« herÃ«
nÃ« Mekke dhe njÃ« herÃ« nÃ« Medine. SidoqoftÃ«, mendimi i parÃ« korrespondon mÃ« afÃ«r
me fjalÃ«n e All-llahut:ÂDhe tashmÃ« sigurisht Ne t'i dhuruam shtatÃ« vargjet e
pÃ«rsÃ«ritura vazhdimisht dhe KurÂanin MadhÃ«shtor.Â (Hixhr, 87) e cila Ã«shtÃ« njÃ«
sure e shpallur nÃ« Mekke, dhe All-llahu e di mÃ« sÃ« miri.
Sureja pÃ«rmban shtatÃ« vargje pa ndonjÃ« mospÃ«rputhje. MirÃ«po, ka patur disa
mospÃ«rputhje nÃ« lidhje me BesmelenÃ« (thÃ«nia Bismilah):disa thonÃ« Ã«shtÃ« ajet,
ndÃ«rsa tÃ« tjerÃ« mbrojnÃ« mendimin se nuk Ã«shtÃ« e tillÃ«, dhe tÃ« tjerÃ« thonÃ« se
Ã«shtÃ« pjesÃ« e ajetit (apo vargut). NÃ« njÃ« transmetim tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ« tÃ« Ebu Davudit,
nÃ«n autoritetin e Ibn Abbasit, tregohet se profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem,
nuk e dinte kur pÃ«rfundonte apo fillonte njÃ« sure derisa shpallej
Bismilahir-Rrahmanir-Rrahim.

----------


## HamatieL

*CilÃ«sitÃ« e FatihasÃ«*
Sejid Ibn MuÂela tregon:ÂGjatÃ« kohÃ«s qÃ« po falesha nÃ« mesxhid, i DÃ«rguari i
All-llahut, salallahu alejhi ue selem, mÃ« thÃ«rriti por unÃ« nuk iu pÃ«rgjigja
atij. MÃ« vonÃ« i thashÃ«: ''O i DÃ«rguar i All-llahut! Isha duke u falur. Ai tha:'' A nuk
thotÃ« All-llahu: ÂO ju qÃ« keni besuar! PÃ«rgjigjuni All-llahut (duke iu bindur
Atij) dhe tÃ« DÃ«rguarit kur ai (Muhammedi) ju thÃ«rret drejt asajÂÂ (Enfal, 24)
Pastaj ai mÃ« tha: ÂUnÃ« do tÃ« mÃ«soj ty njÃ« sure, e cila Ã«shtÃ« sureja mÃ« e madhe nÃ«
KurÂan, pÃ«rpara se tÃ« largohesh nga mesxhidi,Â dhe pastaj shtrÃ«ngoi dorÃ«n time.
Dhe kur po largohej, unÃ« i thashÃ«: A nuk mÃ« the ti: ÂUnÃ« do tÃ« mÃ«soj ty njÃ« sure e
cila Ã«shtÃ« sureja mÃ« e madhe nÃ« KurÂan?Â Ai tha: ÂElhamdulilahi Rabbil
Alemin-sureja el-Fatiha, e cila Ã«shtÃ« es-SabÂbul Mathani (shtatÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rsÃ«riturat
dendur) dhe KurÂani MadhÃ«shtor, i cili mÃ« Ã«shtÃ« shpallur mua.Â (Buhari)
Tregohet prej Ibn Abbasit, i cili thotÃ«:ÂKur Xhibrili ishte ulur me tÃ« DÃ«rguarin
e All-llahut, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ai dÃ«gjoi njÃ« zhurmÃ« kÃ«rcitjeje mbi tÃ«.
Ai ngriti kokÃ«n dhe tha:ÂKjo Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« portÃ« qÃ« u hap sot dhe nuk Ã«shtÃ« hapur
kurrÃ« mÃ« pÃ«rpara.Â Dhe kur njÃ« melaike zbriti pÃ«rmes tij, ai tha:ÂKy Ã«shtÃ« njÃ«
melek, i cili zbriti nÃ« tokÃ« dhe qÃ« kurrÃ« nuk ka zbritur mÃ« parÃ«.Â Ai erdhi te
profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem, dhe i tha:ÂGÃ«zohu pÃ«r dy dritat qÃ« tÃ« janÃ«
dhÃ«nÃ« ty, tÃ« cilat nuk i janÃ« dhÃ«nÃ« asnjÃ« profeti :fantazma: atiha el-Kitab (HapÃ«sja e
KurÂanit) dhe vargjet pÃ«rfunduese tÃ« sures Bekare. Nuk do tÃ« lexosh qoftÃ« edhe
njÃ« shkronjÃ« tÃ« vetme prej tyre e tÃ« mos jepet shpÃ«rblim.Â (Muslimi)
Gjithashtu transmetohet se profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thÃ«nÃ«:ÂKushdo
qÃ« u fal pa kÃ«nduar Ummul-KurÂan nÃ« tÃ«, ajo (falja) Ã«shtÃ« e mangÃ«t, ajo Ã«shtÃ« e
mangÃ«t, ajo Ã«shtÃ« e mangÃ«t (e pamjaftueshme, e paplotÃ«).Â (Muslimi)
Gjithashtu transmetohet se profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka
thÃ«nÃ«:ÂAll-llahu, subhanehu ue Teala, thotÃ«:ÂUnÃ« e kam ndarÃ« faljen midis Meje
dhe robit Tim nÃ« dy pjesÃ« (gjysma). NjÃ«ra gjysmÃ« Ã«shtÃ« pÃ«r Mua dhe gjysma tjetÃ«r
Ã«shtÃ« pÃ«r robin Tim, dhe robi Im do ta ketÃ« (gjejÃ«) atÃ« Ã§farÃ« kÃ«rkoi.Â Pastaj i
Derguari i All-llahut, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thÃ«nÃ«:ÂKÃ«ndo!Â Robi
tha:ÂFalenderimi i takon All-llahut, Zotit tÃ« BotÃ«rave.Â All-llahu i LartÃ«suar
thotÃ«:ÂRobi Im mÃ« falÃ«nderoi Mua.Â Robi thotÃ«: ÂI GjithÃ«mÃ«shirshmi,
MÃ«shirÃ«ploti.Â All-llahu thotÃ«:ÂRobi Im mÃ« lavdÃ«roi.Â Robi thotÃ«:ÂSunduesi i
DitÃ«s sÃ« Gjykimit.Â All-llahu i LartÃ«suar thotÃ«: Â Robi Im mÃ« madhÃ«roi.Â Robi
thotÃ«:ÂVetÃ«m ty tÃ« adhurojmÃ« dhe vetÃ«m prej Teje ndihmÃ« kerkojmÃ«.Â Ai thotÃ«:ÂKjo
Ã«shtÃ« midis Meje dhe robit Tim dhe robi Im do ta gjejÃ« atÃ« Ã§farÃ« kÃ«rkoi.Â Robi
thotÃ«:ÂUdhÃ«zona nÃ« RrugÃ«n e DrejtÃ«, RrugÃ«n e atyre tÃ« cilÃ«ve u ke dhuruar mirÃ«si
(begati), jo nÃ« rrugÃ«n e atyre mbi tÃ« cilÃ«t Ã«shtÃ« ZemÃ«rimi Yt, dhe tÃ« atyre tÃ«
cilÃ«t humbÃ«n.Â Ai, mÃ« i Larti, thotÃ«:ÂTÃ« gjitha kÃ«to janÃ« pÃ«r robin Tim dhe robi
Im do tÃ« gjejÃ« atÃ« Ã§farÃ« kÃ«rkoi.Â (Muslimi)
Gjithashtu transmetohet se profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka
thÃ«nÃ«:ÂAll-llahu nuk ka shpallur nÃ« Teurat apo Inxhil asgjÃ« (tÃ« ngjashme me tÃ«)
si Ummul-KurÂan. ÃshtÃ« es-SaÂbul Mathani (ShtatÃ« Ajetet e PÃ«rsÃ«ritura Dendur)
dhe KurÂani MadhÃ«shtor, i cili mÃ« Ã«shtÃ« dhÃ«nÃ« mua.Â (Nesaiu dhe Hakimi)

*ÂMe Emrin e All-llahut, i GjithÃ«mÃ«shirshmi, MÃ«shirÃ«ploti!Â*
Taberiu rahimehullah thotÃ«:ÂAll-llahu, e lartÃ«suar qoftÃ« pÃ«rmendja e Tij dhe tÃ«
shenjtÃ«ruar qofshin Emrat e Tij, e mÃ«soi Profetin e Tij, Muhammedin, salallahu
alejhi ue selem, e mÃ«soi atÃ« tÃ« fillonte veprat e tij me pÃ«rmendjen e Emrave tÃ«
Tij tÃ« Bukur dhe e urdhÃ«roi atÃ« tÂi pÃ«rmendÃ« ato pÃ«rpara Ã§do Ã§Ã«shtjeje tÃ«
rÃ«ndÃ«sishme. Ai bÃ«ri me ato Ã§ka i mÃ«soi Ai (All-llahu) Sunnetin, tÃ« cilin tÃ«
gjithÃ« njerÃ«zit do ta veprojnÃ« njÃ« rrugÃ« duke e ndjekur atÃ« dhe nÃ« pÃ«rputhje me
tÃ«, dhe ata janÃ« tÃ« urdhÃ«ruar tÃ« fillojnÃ« thÃ«niet e tyre, letrat e tyre,
shkrimet e tyre dhe kÃ«rkesat e tyre me tÃ«Â kÃ«shtu qÃ« pasi Ã«shtÃ« kuptuar, kur
ndonjÃ«ri thotÃ«:ÂMe Emrin e All-llahut, tÃ« GjithÃ«mÃ«shirshmit, MÃ«shirÃ«plotit,Â dhe
fillon tÃ« kÃ«ndojÃ« njÃ« sure, kjo me qÃ«llimin e tij: ''UnÃ« po kÃ«ndoj me Emrin e
All-llahut, tÃ« GjithÃ«mÃ«shirshmit, MÃ«shirÃ«plotit. NgjashÃ«m me thÃ«nien e
dikujt :bleta: ismilah, para se tÃ« ulet apo tÃ« ngrihet, apo diÃ§ka tjetÃ«r, e cila mbart
kuptimin e kÃ«saj thÃ«nieje, e cila Ã«shtÃ«:  Ngrihem me Emrin e All-llahut, Ulem me
Emrin e All-llahut."
Ibnul Kajjim rahimehullah ka thÃ«nÃ«: ÂJu duhet tÃ« dini se kjo sure,Â pÃ«rfshin
pÃ«rshkrimin e Atij, i Cili Ã«shtÃ« i adhuruar, i madhÃ«ruari, i lartÃ«suari tÃ« jetÃ«
Ai, me tre Emrat e BukurÂ tÃ« cilÃ«t janÃ«: '' All-llah, Rab dhe Rrahman.Â
Taberiu, rahimehullah, thotÃ«: ÂTÃ« dy, Rrahman dhe Rrahim, janÃ« emra qÃ« burojnÃ«
prej foljes rrahima, (e cila do tÃ« thotÃ« tÃ« tregosh mÃ«shirÃ«, tÃ« jesh i
dhembshur, i mÃ«shirshÃ«m) dhe tÃ« dyja kÃ«to bartin kuptimin e ÂdikujtÂ qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« i
mÃ«shirshÃ«m.Â Por, ato nuk kanÃ« saktÃ«sisht tÃ« njÃ«jtin kuptimÂ DijetarÃ«t e gjuhÃ«s
arabe kanÃ« rÃ«nÃ« dakord se fjala Rrahman pÃ«rmban cilÃ«si mÃ« tÃ« fuqishme se sa
forma tjetÃ«r Rrahim. el-Erzemi, rahimehullah, thotÃ«: ÂRrahman, tregon mÃ«shirÃ« pÃ«r
tÃ« gjitha krijesat ndÃ«rsa Rrahim tregon mÃ«shirÃ« pÃ«r BesimtarÃ«t.Â
Ebu Sejjid el-Khudrij, radijallahu anhu, ka thÃ«nÃ«: Â I DÃ«rguari i All-llahut,
salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thÃ«nÃ«: ÂIsa Ibn Merjem ka thÃ«nÃ«:ÂRrahman Ã«shtÃ« i
MÃ«shirshmi vetÃ«m nÃ« tÃ« ardhmen (ahiret) ashtu siÃ§ Ã«shtÃ« nÃ« dunja, ndÃ«rsa Rrahim
Ã«shtÃ« i MÃ«shirshmi nÃ« tÃ« ardhmen (vetÃ«m nÃ« ahiret).Â
en-Nesajburi, rahimehullah, tregon se Ibn Abbasi, radijallahu anhu, ka thÃ«nÃ«:ÂE
para gjÃ« qÃ« solli Xhibrili te profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ishte ajo Ã§ka
ai tha: ÂO Muhammed! KÃ«rko strehim tek All-llahu dhe
thuaj:''Bismilahir-Rrahmanir-Rrahim.Â
et-Taberi, rahimehullah, gjithashtu ka thÃ«nÃ«:ÂKur ArabÃ«t dÃ«shirojnÃ« tÃ« flasin
pÃ«r diÃ§ka, Ã«shtÃ« zakon i tyre qÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rmendin emrin e tij/saj nÃ« fillim dhe
pastaj vijojnÃ« me virtytet dhe cilÃ«sitÃ«Â Tani, All-llahu, e lartÃ«suar qoftÃ«
pÃ«rmendja e tij, zotÃ«ron (ka) Emra me tÃ« cilÃ«t asnjÃ« prej krijesave Tij nuk mund
tÃ« thÃ«rritet me to, tÃ« cilÃ«t Ai i rezervon vetÃ«m pÃ«r Veten e Tij dhe jo pÃ«r ato
(krijesat), siÃ§ Ã«shtÃ« emri All-llah, Rrahman, dhe el-Khalik (Krijuesi).Â Pastaj
ai thotÃ«:ÂAll-llahu, e LartÃ«suar qoftÃ« pÃ«rmendja e Tij, fillon prej Emrit tÃ«
Tij, All-llah, sepse askush veÃ§ Tij nuk ka tÃ« drejtÃ« tÃ« adhurohet (e cila bÃ«het
e ditur prej emrit tÃ« Tij) nÃ« Ã§farÃ«do aspekti apo kÃ«ndvÃ«shtrimi.
NgjashÃ«m, duke iu referuar Ibn Xheririt, rahimehullah, asnjÃ« nuk ka tÃ« drejtÃ« tÃ«
pÃ«rdorÃ« apo tÃ« thÃ«rritet Rrahman, pÃ«r shkak se All-llahu e ka pÃ«rmendur atÃ« tÃ«
dytÃ«n. MirÃ«po, Ã«shtÃ« e lejuar pÃ«r njerÃ«zit qÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rdorin emrin Rrahim, sepse
All-llahu e ka vendosur atÃ« tÃ« tretin.
*ÂTÃ« gjitha falÃ«nderimet janÃ« pÃ«r All-llahun, Zotin e BotÃ«raveÂ*
Ibn Kethir tregon se Ibn Xherir et-Taberi, rahimehullah, ka thÃ«nÃ« se e gjithÃ«
mirÃ«njohja (falÃ«nderimi) i pÃ«rket vetÃ«m All-llahut, veÃ§as prej tÃ« gjithÃ« atyre
qÃ« adhurohen nÃ« vend tÃ« Tij, pÃ«r begatitÃ« e pallogaritshme qÃ« u ka dhÃ«nÃ« Ai
robÃ«rve tÃ« Tij, pÃ«r shÃ«ndetin tÃ« cilin Ai ua siguron organeve tÃ« trupit, dhe pÃ«r
kÃ«tÃ« veÃ§se Ai e meriton qÃ« tÂi bindesh, dhe pÃ«r fuqinÃ« e gjymtyrÃ«ve tÃ« trupit,
pÃ«r tÃ« cilÃ«n veÃ§se UrdhÃ«rat e Tij duhen zbatuar. Ai gjithashtu i ka begatuar me
mbÃ«shtetjen, tÃ« cilÃ«n Ai ua ka siguruar atyre, paaftÃ«sinÃ« e tyre qÃ« tÃ«
pretendojnÃ« se Ã«shtÃ« e drejtÃ«, dhe kuptimetÂ tÃ« cilat do tÂi udhÃ«heqin ata drejt
jetÃ«s sÃ« pÃ«rjetshme nÃ« Vendbanimin e PÃ«rjetshÃ«m. Prandaj, pÃ«r tÃ« gjitha kÃ«to,
falÃ«nderimet dhe lavdÃ«rimet i pÃ«rkasin vetÃ«m Zotit tonÃ«, nÃ« fillim dhe nÃ«
mbarim.Â
Ibn Xherir, rahimehullah, gjithashtu ka thÃ«nÃ«: Âel-Hamdulilah Ã«shtÃ«
falÃ«nderim:  ''All-llahu e falÃ«nderon Veten e Tij dhe na drejtohet ne qÃ« tÃ« veprojmÃ«
ashtu, siÃ§ thotÃ« Ai: ''Thuaj:el-HamdulilahÂÂ
Ibn Abbasi, radijallahu anhu, thotÃ« se el-Hamdulilah Ã«shtÃ« fjala e Ã§dokujt qÃ«
falÃ«nderon dhe kushdo qÃ« thotÃ«:Âel-Hamdulilah,Â All-llahu thotÃ«: ÂRobi Im mÃ«
falÃ«nderoi.Â (Ibn Ebi Hatim)
Profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thÃ«nÃ«:ÂPÃ«rkujtimi mÃ« i mirÃ« (pÃ«r
All-llahun) Ã«shtÃ« *La ilahe il-lall-llah*, dhe lutja mÃ« e mirÃ« Ã«shtÃ«
el-Hamdulilah.Â (Transmeton Ibn Maxhe,Tirmidhi, NesaiÂ e tÃ« tjerÃ«.)

*ÂZotin e tÃ« gjithÃ« BotÃ«rave"*
Sunduesi Ã«shtÃ« Mbreti, Rregulluesi i Ã§Ã«shtjeve, dhe Rabb (Sundues) nuk duhet tÃ«
thÃ«rritet askush tjetÃ«r pÃ«rveÃ§ All-llahut. PÃ«rderisa Ã«shtÃ« e lejuar qÃ« tÃ«
flasÃ«sh pÃ«r tÃ« zotin e shtÃ«pisÃ« pÃ«r shembull, nuk Ã«shtÃ« e lejuar qÃ« tÂi
drejtohemi dikujt tjetÃ«r veÃ§ All-llahut si Sundues. ÃshtÃ« thÃ«nÃ« se Ã«shtÃ« mÃ« i
Madhi i Emrave (tÃ« All-llahut). Sipas Ibn Xherijrit, rahimehullah, pronarit
(zotÃ«riut) tÃ« cilit i bindesh Ã«shtÃ« quajtur rabb; njÃ« njeri i cili vendos diÃ§ka
nÃ« rregull apo e vendos atÃ« drejtÃ«, Ã«shtÃ« quajtur rabb; dhe ai i cili zotÃ«ron
diÃ§ka Ã«shtÃ« quajtur rabb. SidoqoftÃ«, Sunduesi ynÃ« Ã«shtÃ« ZotÃ«riu qÃ« nuk ka tÃ«
barabartÃ«, asgjÃ« nuk Ã«shtÃ« e ngjashme, e njÃ«jtÃ«, e barabartÃ« me sundimin e Tij.
Ai Ã«shtÃ« Rregulluesi i Ã§Ã«shtjeve tÃ« krijesave tÃ« Tij, pÃ«rmes begative tÃ« cilat
Ai na i dhuron ato bujarisht. Ai Ã«shtÃ« ZotÃ«ruesi, tÃ« Cilit i pÃ«rket Krijimi (i
krijesave) dhe sundimi. Sa pÃ«r fjalÃ«t e Tij ÂbotÃ«rat,Â kjo i referohet botÃ«s sÃ«
njerÃ«zve dhe xhinnÃ«ve nÃ« tÃ« gjitha kohÃ«rat dhe pÃ«r tÃ« gjitha qeniet.
Ibn Kethir, rahimehullah, ka thÃ«nÃ« se el-Alemin (botÃ«rat) rrethojnÃ« (pÃ«rfshijnÃ«)
Ã§do gjÃ« pÃ«rveÃ§ All-llahut.
Tregohet se Ibn Abbasi, radijallahu anhu, ka thÃ«nÃ«: ÂTÃ« gjitha falÃ«nderimet janÃ«
pÃ«r All-llahun, Zotin (Sunduesin) e botÃ«rave Â tÃ« gjitha falÃ«nderimet janÃ« pÃ«r
All-llahun, i Cili zotÃ«ron tÃ« gjithÃ« krijimin, qiejt, tokÃ«n dhe Ã§'ka nÃ« tÃ« dhe
mes saj, ajo Ã§ka na Ã«shtÃ« bÃ«rÃ« e ditur dhe atÃ« qÃ« nuk e dimÃ«.Â Gjithashtu
tregohet se ai ka thÃ«nÃ«: ÂZoti (Sunduesi) i njerÃ«zve dhe xhinnÃ«ve.Â

*ÂI GjithÃ«mÃ«shirshmi, MÃ«shirÃ«plotiÂ*
Kurtubiu thotÃ« se All-llahu e pÃ«rshkroi Veten e Tij si Rrahman dhe Rrahim pasi
tha: ÂTÃ« gjitha falÃ«nderimet janÃ« pÃ«r All-llahun, Zotin (Sunduesin) e BotÃ«rave,Â
me qÃ«llim qÃ« tÃ« frymÃ«zojÃ« te robÃ«rit e Tij frikÃ« dhe shpresÃ«, sepse All-llahu
Ã«shtÃ« Rrahman nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« BotÃ« dhe Rrahim nÃ« tÃ« PÃ«rtejmen. All-llahu thotÃ«: ÂShpallu
robÃ«rve tÃ« Mi (O Muhammed) se UnÃ« vÃ«rtet jam gjithnjÃ« FalÃ«s i Madh,
MÃ«shirÃ«ploti. Dhe se ndÃ«shkimi Im Ã«shtÃ« me tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ« ndÃ«shkim i dhembshÃ«m.Â
(el-Hixhr, 49-50)
Ai, mÃ« i LartÃ«suari, gjithashtu thotÃ«: ÂÂ por sigurisht (vÃ«rtet) qÃ« Zoti yt Ã«shtÃ«
i ShpejtÃ« nÃ« Hakmarrje (ndaj tÃ« pabindurve dhe tÃ« djallÃ«zuarve), por sigurisht
qÃ« Ai Ã«shtÃ« gjithnjÃ« FalÃ«s i madh, MÃ«shirÃ«plotÃ« (ndaj tÃ« bindurve, tÃ«
nÃ«nshtruarve ndaj Tij dhe tÃ« cilÃ«t kÃ«rkojnÃ« falje vetÃ«m prej All-llahut dhe i
kthehen Atij me pendim).Â (el-Araf, 167)
FjalÃ«t e Tij Âi GjithÃ«mÃ«shirshmi, MÃ«shirÃ«plotiÂ bartin nxitje/shtytje pÃ«r tÃ«
bÃ«rÃ« mirÃ« pÃ«rderisa ÂZoti (Sunduesi) juajÂ Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« kÃ«rcÃ«nim, frikÃ«sim qÃ« tÃ«
mos bÃ«sh keq. Tregohet nÃ« autoritetin e Ebu Hurejres, radijallahu anhu, se i
DÃ«rguari i All-llahut, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thÃ«nÃ«:ÂNÃ«se besimtari do ta
dinte se Ã§faÃ« ndÃ«shkimi posedon All-llahu, ai do tÃ« frikÃ«sohej qÃ« tÃ« besojÃ« se
pÃ«rfundimi i tij Ã«shtÃ« Xhenneti dhe nÃ«se jobesimtari do ta dinte se Ã§farÃ«
mÃ«shire ka All-llahu, ai kurrÃ« nuk do ta humbiste shpresÃ«n dhe nuk do tÃ«
dÃ«shpÃ«rohej pÃ«r MÃ«shirÃ«n e All-llahut.Â (Muslimi)
Kjo ndodh sepse nÃ«se besimtari do ta dinte ndÃ«shkimin qÃ« i pret tÃ« pabindurit,
terrorin ekstrem dhe tronditjet e ndÃ«shkimit tÃ« Zjarrit tÃ« Xhehenemit, kjo do ta
bÃ«nte atÃ« qÃ« tÂi nÃ«nshtrohej me urtÃ«si dhe bindje tÃ« plotÃ«, pa thirrje apo
protesta. NdÃ«rsa sa u pÃ«rket jobesimtarÃ«t, sikur ata ta dinin MÃ«shirÃ«n e
All-llahut, ata kurrÃ« nuk do tÂi humbisnin shpresat prej saj (nuk do tÃ«
dÃ«shpÃ«roheshin kurrÃ«).

*ÂZotÃ«ruesi i DitÃ«s sÃ« GjykimitÂ*
Sipas Ibn Kajjimit, radijallahu anhu, fjala e parÃ« nÃ« arabisht nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« ajet prej
disave lexohet :e mira/e keqja: alik (ZotÃ«rues) dhe prej disa tÃ« tjerÃ«ve Ã«shtÃ« Melik (Mbret ose
Sovran) dhe qÃ« tÃ« dyja janÃ« tÃ« sakta.
Taberi rahimehullah, thotÃ« se Melik rrjedh prej fjalÃ«s 'Mulk' (mbretÃ«ri ose
sovranitet) ndÃ«rsa Malik rrjedh prej fjalÃ«s 'Milk' (zotÃ«rim ose posedim), siÃ§
Ã«shtÃ« nÃ« fjalÃ«t e All-llahut:ÂÂ Ne do ta trashÃ«gojmÃ« tokÃ«n dhe Ã§farÃ« ka nÃ« tÃ«
dhe te Ne do tÃ« kthehen tÃ« gjithÃ« ata.Â (Merjem, 40). Dhe ajeti tjetÃ«r:  ÂThuaj:
i mbÃ«shtetem (All-llahut) Zotit tÃ« njerÃ«zve, Mbisunduesit (Sovranit) tÃ«
njerÃ«zve.Â (en-Nas, 1-2.)
PÃ«rkufizimi i All-llahut pÃ«r Veten e Tij si ZotÃ«rues i DitÃ«s sÃ« Gjykimit nuk e
mohon posedimin e Tij mbi krijesat e tjera, sepse Ai sapo na bÃ«ri tÃ« ditur se Ai
Ã«shtÃ« Rabbil Alemin (Zoti i BotÃ«rave) dhe kjo Ã«shtÃ« e pÃ«rgjithshme, nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« jetÃ«
dhe tÃ« Pastajmen. All-llahu e ka pÃ«rmendur DitÃ«n e Gjykimit vetÃ«m me qÃ«llimin qÃ«
ta bÃ«jÃ« tÃ« qartÃ« pÃ«r ne se asnjÃ« nuk mund tÃ« pretendojÃ« ndonjÃ« gjÃ« pÃ«r veten e
tij nÃ« atÃ« DitÃ«, siÃ§ thotÃ« Ai: ÂDitÃ«n kur Shpirti (Xhibrili) dhe melaiket do tÃ«
paraqiten nÃ« rreshta askush nuk do tÃ« flasÃ«, pÃ«rveÃ§ atij qÃ« i GjithÃ«mÃ«shirshmi
do ta lejojÃ« dhe ai do tÃ« flasÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ«n.Â (NebeÂ, 38)
Dhe ajeti tjetÃ«r:ÂÂ dhe gjithÃ« zÃ«rat do tÃ« nÃ«nshtrohen pÃ«r tÃ« GjithÃ«mÃ«shirshmin.
AsgjÃ« nuk do tÃ« dÃ«gjohet veÃ§ zhurmÃ«s sÃ« lehtÃ« tÃ« hapave tÃ« tyre.Â (Ta-Ha, 108)
Tregohet se Ibn Abbasi, radijallahu anhu, ka thÃ«nÃ«: ÂSunduesi i DitÃ«s sÃ«
GjykimitÂÂ AsnjÃ« nuk do tÃ« posedojÃ« (zotÃ«rojÃ«) ndonjÃ« gjÃ« prej gjykimit nÃ« atÃ«
DitÃ« pranÃ« Tij, siÃ§ veprojnÃ« nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« dunja (botÃ«). 
NdÃ«rsa Jeumid-Din Ã«shtÃ« Dita e LlogarisÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« gjitha krijesat dhe Dita e
Gjykimit, kur Ai do tÂi gjykojÃ« ata nÃ« bazÃ« tÃ« veprave tÃ« tyre; nÃ«se janÃ« tÃ«
mira, Ai do tÂi shpÃ«rblejÃ« ato me tÃ« mira;'' nÃ«se janÃ« tÃ« kÃ«qija, Ai do tÂi
shpÃ«rblejÃ« ato me tÃ« ngjashme, pÃ«rveÃ§ ato tÃ« cilat Ai do tÂi falÃ«. Kjo Ã«shtÃ«
thÃ«nÃ« prej shumÃ« SahabÃ«ve dhe SelefÃ«ve tanÃ« tÃ« mirÃ«.

*ÂVetÃ«m Ty tÃ« adhurojmÃ« dhe prej Teje ndihmÃ« kÃ«rkojmÃ«.Â*Leximi mÃ« i pranuar i fjalÃ«ve tÃ« para nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« ajet nÃ« arabisht Ã«shtÃ«: ÂIjjakeÂ
(Ty), me sheddeh mbi germÃ«n J. SidoqoftÃ«, Ibn Fajid e lexonte atÃ« 'Ijaake,' pa
sheddeh, porse kjo Ã«shtÃ« refuzuar sepse sipas Ibn Kethirit, rahimehullah, 'Ijaa'
do tÃ« thotÃ« dritÃ« e diellit. Gjithashtu tregohet se disa e kÃ«ndonin 'Ajake' dhe
tÃ« tjerÃ« 'Hijake.'
Fjala e dytÃ« nÃ« ajet mÃ« sÃ« shumti kÃ«ndohet (apo Ã«shtÃ« kÃ«nduar) 'NesteÂijn,' por
Ã«shtÃ« lexuar gjithashtu prej disave si 'NisteÂijn,' dhe ky Ã«shtÃ« shqiptimi i
fiseve Beni Asad, RabijÂah dhe Beni Temim.
ÂAdhurimÂ apo ÂIbadeh,Â nÃ« gjuhÃ«n Arabe ka kuptimin tÃ« jesh i pÃ«rmbledhur pÃ«r
dashurinÃ« e plotÃ«, nÃ«nshtrim dhe frikÃ«. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« ajet, objekti i foljes,
All-llahu, Ã«shtÃ« pÃ«rmendur i pari: ''Ty tÃ« adhurojmÃ«. Fjala 'Ijjake' (Ty) Ã«shtÃ«
pÃ«rmendur dy herÃ« nÃ« tÃ« njÃ«jtin ajet me qÃ«llim qÃ« tÃ« theksohet se ne nuk
adhurojmÃ« tjetÃ«r veÃ§ All-llahut dhe ne kÃ«rkojmÃ« ndihmÃ« veÃ§se prej Tij, mÃ« tÃ«
Lartit. Kjo Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« bindje e plotÃ« (totale) dhe e tÃ«rÃ« feja qÃ«ndron mbi kÃ«to
dy kuptime:Adhurim dhe VartÃ«si (Ibadeh dhe Teuekul). PÃ«r shkak tÃ« kÃ«saj disa
prej SelefÃ«ve e quajtÃ«n kÃ«tÃ« sure Sirr el-KurÂan (Sekreti i KurÂanit) dhe ky
ajet Ã«shtÃ« sekreti i sures Fatiha, ashtu siÃ§ sapo pÃ«rmendÃ«m, qÃ« kur njÃ« musliman
kÃ«ndon kÃ«tÃ« ajet nÃ« namaz, All-llahu thotÃ«: ÂKjo Ã«shtÃ« midis Meje dhe robit Tim,
dhe robi Im do ta gjejÃ« gjithÃ« Ã§ka do tÃ« kÃ«rkojÃ«.Â (Muslimi)
Ibnul Kajjim, rahimehullah, thotÃ«:ÂMe tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ« All-llahu nuk duhet tÃ«
adhurohet (nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tjetÃ«r) veÃ§se nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ«n tÃ« cilÃ«n Ai e do dhe kÃ«naqet prej
saj. Dhe adhurim Ã«shtÃ« ta falÃ«nderosh AtÃ«, ta duash AtÃ« dhe tÂi frikÃ«sohesh Atij
me fitreh (natyrshmÃ«rinÃ« e njeriut kur lind) duke besuar nÃ« Teuhidin e
All-llahut. ThotÃ« i DÃ«rguari i All-llahut, salallahu alejhi ue selem:ÂÃdo fÃ«mijÃ«
Ã«shtÃ« i lindur nÃ« fitreh, pastaj prindÃ«rit e tij e bÃ«jnÃ« atÃ« Ãifut apo
Kristian.Â (Transmeton imam Malik)
Taberi, rahimehullah, thotÃ« se ajeti ka kuptimin: ÂPÃ«rpara Teje, o Ilahu (i
Adhuruari) ynÃ«, ne pÃ«rulim vetet tona, i ulim dhe i nÃ«nshtrojmÃ« vetet tona,
rrÃ«fehemi, o Zoti ynÃ«, sundimi tÃ« pÃ«rket vetÃ«m Ty dhe askujt tjetÃ«r.
Ibn Abbasi, radijallahu anhu, thotÃ«: ÂXhibrili i tha tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« All-llahut,
salallahu alejhi ue selem: Â O Muhammed! Thuaj:'' Ijjake nÂabudu.Â (Kjo ka
kuptimin): ÂNe deklarojmÃ« se Ti je i VetÃ«m. Ty tÃ« frikÃ«sohemi dhe te Ti
shpresojmÃ«, o Zoti ynÃ«, dhe askujt tjetÃ«r.Â
NÃ« kuptimin e kÃ«saj, Taberi, rahimehullah, thotÃ«: ÂKjo pÃ«rputhet me atÃ« Ã§ka
thamÃ«, veÃ§se ne e shpjeguam atÃ« me terma (fjalÃ«) pÃ«ruljeje, uljeje dhe
nÃ«nshtrimi, mÃ« saktÃ« sesa ato tÃ« shpresÃ«s dhe frikÃ«s. Por, shpresa dhe frika
vijnÃ« vetÃ«m prej nÃ«nshtrimit. ÂAi mÃ« tej e shpjegon suren me kÃ«to fjalÃ«:ÂTy, o
Zot, tÃ« falemi (lutemi) pÃ«r ndihmÃ«, tÃ« adhurojmÃ« dhe tÃ« bindemi nÃ« tÃ« gjitha
Ã§Ã«shtjet tona, dhe askujt tjetÃ«r, sepse kushdo qÃ« tÃ« refuzon Ty, ai i lutet
hyjnive false (tÃ« rreme) tÃ« cilat ai i adhuron dhe u kÃ«rkon ndihmÃ« nÃ« Ã§Ã«shtjet e
tij, ndÃ«rsa ne tÃ« lutemi Ty pÃ«r ndihmÃ« nÃ« tÃ« gjitha Ã§Ã«shtjet tona duke kushtuar
vetet tona pÃ«r tÃ« adhuruar Ty (dhe VetÃ«m Ty).Â

*ÂUdhÃ«zona nÃ« RrugÃ«n e DrejtÃ«.Â*
ÃshtÃ« njÃ« marrÃ«veshje sipas Ibn Kethirit, rahimehullah, se leximi i saktÃ« i
fjalÃ«s Arabe ÂSirat" (RrugÃ«) nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« ajet Ã«shtÃ« me germÃ«n Sad, megjithÃ«se Ã«shtÃ«
lexuar me gÃ«rmÃ«n Sin dhe me germÃ«n Ze. ÃshtÃ« forma mÃ« e mirÃ« e kÃ«rkuar pÃ«r tÃ«
lavdÃ«ruar (falÃ«nderuar) All-llahun:ÂTy tÃ« adhurojmÃ« dhe ndihmÃ«n TÃ«nde kÃ«rkojmÃ«,Â
dhe pastaj tÂi kÃ«rkosh Atij ÂUdhÃ«zona nÃ« RrugÃ«n e DrejtÃ«,Â pÃ«r vete dhe pÃ«r
vÃ«llezÃ«rit e motrat. PÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« kjo Ã«shtÃ« kÃ«rkesa mÃ« e mirÃ« qÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rgjigjet. Dhe
UdhÃ«zimi i pÃ«rmendur kÃ«tu Ã«shtÃ« UdhÃ«zimi i DrejtÃ« e i SuksesshÃ«m. Dhe kÃ«rkesa
Ã«shtÃ«, bÃ«je tÃ« qartÃ« pÃ«r ne tÃ« mirÃ«n dhe tÃ« keqen qÃ« ne tÃ« mund tÃ« arrijmÃ«
sukses, ashtu siÃ§ thuhet nÃ« fjalÃ«t e njerÃ«zve tÃ« Xhennetit:ÂGjithÃ« falÃ«nderimet
dhe lavdÃ«rimet janÃ« pÃ«r All-llahun, i Cili na udhÃ«zoi ne pÃ«r nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« vend. KurrÃ«
nuk do tÃ« kishim gjetur drejtim po tÃ« mos na kishte udhÃ«hequr All-llahuÂÂ
(el-Araf, 43)
Ka pasur disa mosmarrÃ«veshje rreth kuptimit tÃ« saktÃ« tÃ« fjalÃ«s 'Sirat' midis
dijetarÃ«ve tÃ« Tefsirit (MufesirÃ«ve). ÃshtÃ« thÃ«nÃ« prej disave se Ã«shtÃ« vetÃ«m njÃ«
gjÃ«, e ajo Ã«shtÃ«: ''Ndjekja e All-llahut dhe Profetit tÃ« Tij. Gjithashtu Ã«shtÃ«
thÃ«nÃ« se ka kuptimin: Libri i All-llahut dhe tÃ« Kapurit Fort pas All-llahut (SiÃ§
thotÃ« All-llahu, subhanehu ue Teala:ÂKushdo qÃ« mohon Tagutin dhe beson nÃ«
All-llahun, atÃ«herÃ« ai ka rrokur mbajtÃ«sin mÃ« tÃ« sigurt qÃ« nuk thyhet kurrÃ«. Dhe
All-llahu Ã«shtÃ« i GjithÃ«dÃ«gjuesi, i GjithÃ«dituri.Â (el-Bekare, 256)
ÃshtÃ« thÃ«nÃ« gjithashtu se nÃ«nkupton Islamin dhe kjo Ã«shtÃ« Feja e All-llahut.
Muxhahid, rahimehullah, thotÃ«:ÂUdhÃ«zona nÃ« RrugÃ«n e DrejtÃ«" Ã«shtÃ« e VÃ«rteta. Dhe
kjo sipas Ibn Kethirit Ã«shtÃ« shpjegimi mÃ« i plotÃ«, i cili nuk bie nÃ« kundÃ«rshtim
me shpjegimet dhe All-llahu e di mÃ« sÃ« miri. ÃshtÃ« thÃ«nÃ« gjithashtu se ka pÃ«r
qÃ«llim Profetin, salallahu alejhi ue selem, dhe Ebu Bekrin e Ummerin,
radijallahu anhuma. Sipas Ibn Kethirit, kjo dhe tÃ« gjitha thÃ«niet e tjera janÃ«
tÃ« vÃ«rteta dhe nuk janÃ« nÃ« kundÃ«shtim me njÃ«ra-tjetrÃ«n, sepse nÃ«nkupton qÃ«
udhÃ«zimi Ã«shtÃ« duke ndjekur dhe duke iu bindur tÃ« DÃ«rguarit, salallahu alejhi ue
selem dhe pasardhÃ«sve tÃ« tÃ« tij tÃ« udhÃ«zuar nÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ«n. Dhe, kushdo qÃ« vepron
kÃ«shtu ka ndjekur tÃ« VÃ«rtetÃ«n, Islamin, dhe kushdo qÃ« ndjek Islamin ndjek
KurÂanin, Librin e All-llahut dhe Kapjen e FortÃ« tÃ« Tij dhe RrugÃ«n e DrejtÃ« tÃ«
Tij, pÃ«r tÃ« cilÃ«n u dÃ«rgua profeti i All-llahut, salallahu alejhi ue selem. Ãdo
njÃ«ra prej kÃ«tyre kuptimeve pÃ«rkrah (mbÃ«shtet) tÃ« tjerat.
Taberi rahimehullah thotÃ«: ÂSipas pikÃ«vÃ«shtrimit tonÃ«, kuptimiÂ Ã«shtÃ«: Na mundÃ«so
qÃ« tÃ« ngulmojmÃ« suksesshÃ«m nÃ« RrugÃ«n e DrejtÃ«.Â
Pastaj ai pÃ«rmend se Ibn Abbasi, radijallahu anhu, ka thÃ«nÃ«:ÂXhibrili, alejhi
Selam, i ka thÃ«nÃ« Muhammedit, salallahu alejhi ue selem:ÂDo tÃ« thotÃ« (ka
kuptim):   Na frymÃ«zo ne (qÃ« tÃ« ndjekim) RrugÃ«n UdhÃ«zuese.Â
Ibn Xheriri, rahimehullah, gjithashtu tregon se Ã«shtÃ« thÃ«nÃ« se kjo ka
kuptimin:  ÂNa ngrit ne nÃ« UdhÃ«zim, dhe kjo nuk ka mospÃ«rputhje me thÃ«nien e parÃ«:
ShÃ«rbÃ«tori duhet tÂi kÃ«rkojÃ« zotÃ«riut tÃ« tij qÃ« tÂi japÃ« atij sukses nÃ« zbatimin
e detyrave, tÃ« cilat ai ia ka ngarkuar atij nÃ« atÃ« Ã§ka i ka mbetur prej jetÃ«s sÃ«
tij.Â
Ibnul Kajjim rahimehullah thotÃ«: ÂUdhÃ«zimi ka kuptimin: shpjegim dhe qartÃ«sim, i
pasur me sukses dhe frymÃ«zim. Dhe nuk ka mÃ«nyrÃ« tjetÃ«r pÃ«r tÃ« arritur shpjegimin
dhe qartÃ«simin pÃ«rveÃ§ se prej tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarve. Dhe kur shpjegimi dhe qartÃ«simi
tÃ« jenÃ« arritur, ato shkojnÃ« dorÃ« mÃ« dorÃ« me UdhÃ«zimin e Suksesit, besimi
shtohet nÃ« zemrÃ«n dhe dashurinÃ« e tij dhe zbukurohet nÃ« zemrÃ«n e tij dhe ndikon
tek ai pozitivisht, duke e bÃ«rÃ« atÃ« qÃ« tÃ« kÃ«naqet me tÃ« dhe qÃ« ta dÃ«shirojÃ«
atÃ«.Â
*ÂNÃ« RrugÃ«n e atyre tÃ« cilÃ«ve Ti u ke dhuruar MÃ«shirÃ«n TÃ«nde, jo (nÃ« rrugÃ«n e)
atyre qÃ« merituan ZemÃ«rimin TÃ«nd mbi vete dhe as nÃ« (rrugÃ«n e) atyre tÃ« cilÃ«t
humbÃ«n.Â*
Profeti, salallahu alejhi ue selem, na lajmÃ«roi se All-llahu i LartÃ«suar thotÃ«
kur robi i Tij thotÃ«:ÂUdhÃ«zona nÃ« RrugÃ«n e DrejtÃ«,Â Ai thotÃ« :  ÂKjo Ã«shtÃ« pÃ«r
robin Tim, dhe robi Im do ta gjejÃ« atÃ« Ã§farÃ« kÃ«rkoi,Â dhe sipas fjalÃ«ve tÃ« Ibn
Kethirit, FjalÃ«t e All-llahut: ÂNÃ« RrugÃ«n e atyre tÃ« cilÃ«ve Ti u ke dhuruar
MÃ«shirÃ«n TÃ«nde,Â Ã«shtÃ« tefsiri (komentimi) i fjalÃ«ve tÃ« mÃ«parÃ«shme:ÂUdhÃ«zona nÃ«
RrugÃ«n e DrejtÃ«,Â dhe atyre tÃ« cilÃ«ve All-llahu u dhuroi MÃ«shirÃ«n e Tij janÃ« tÃ«
pÃ«rshkruar nÃ« suren en-Nisa, ajeti 69: Â Dhe kush i bindet All-llahut dhe tÃ«
DÃ«rguarit (Muhammedit), atÃ«herÃ« ata do tÃ« jenÃ« nÃ« shoqÃ«rinÃ« e atyre mbi tÃ« cilÃ«t
All-llahu ka derdhur MÃ«shirÃ«n e Tij, (nÃ« shoqÃ«rinÃ«) e PejgamberÃ«ve, tÃ«
SadikunÃ«ve (tÃ« tÃ« besuarve, ndjekÃ«sve mÃ« tÃ« afÃ«rt tÃ« Pejgamberit si Ebu Bekr
es-Siddik, e tÃ« tjerÃ«), tÃ« DÃ«shmorÃ«ve (MartirÃ«ve, ShehidÃ«ve), tÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ«ve.
Dhe sa tÃ« shkÃ«lqyer janÃ« kÃ«ta shoqÃ«rues!Â
Sipas ed-Dahak, rahimehullah, Ibn Abbasi, radijallahu anhu, thotÃ« se ata tÃ«
cilÃ«ve All-llahu u dhuroi MÃ«shirÃ«n e Tij janÃ« ata tÃ« cilÃ«t e adhuruan AtÃ« dhe iu
bindÃ«n Atij mes Melaikeve, ProfetÃ«ve, BesimtarÃ«ve dhe tÃ« DrejtÃ«ve, dhe kjo
pÃ«rputhet me atÃ« Ã§ka thotÃ« All-llahu nÃ« suren en-Nisa. Sipas disa dijetarÃ«ve,
ata mbi tÃ« cilÃ«t Ã«shtÃ« ZemÃ«rimi i All-llahut janÃ« ÃifutÃ«t dhe ata tÃ« cilÃ«t u
humbÃ«n (devijuan) janÃ« KristianÃ«t. Kjo Ã«shtÃ« thÃ«nÃ« prej Adij Ibn Hatijm,
radijallahu anhu, dhe Sufjan Ibn Ujejneh, rahimehullah, dhe Ã«shtÃ« transmetuar
prej shumÃ« transmetuesve tÃ« tjerÃ« me fjalÃ« tÃ« ndryshme por me ndryshim tÃ« vogÃ«l
(afÃ«rsisht tÃ« njÃ«jta me tÃ« parÃ«t). ShumÃ« ajete nÃ« KurÂan e mbÃ«shtesin kÃ«tÃ« qÃ«
flasin pÃ«r ZemÃ«rimin e All-llahut ndaj ÃifutÃ«ve dhe KristianÃ«ve.
Taberi rahimehullah thotÃ«:ÂCilÃ«t janÃ« ata qÃ« marrin mbi vete ZemÃ«rimin e
HyjnisÃ«, pÃ«r tÃ« cilÃ«t All-llahu na urdhÃ«ron ne qÃ« tÂi lutemi (tÂi kÃ«rkojmÃ«) Atij
qÃ« tÃ« mos jemi prej tyre? Ata janÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«t All-llahu i pÃ«rshkruajti nÃ«
Shpalljen e Tij siÃ§ vijon:ÂThuaj (o Muhammed, popujve tÃ« Librave tÃ« ParÃ«):A tÂju
njoftoj pÃ«r njÃ« gjÃ« akoma mÃ« tÃ« keqe se ajo, duke patur parasysh shpÃ«rblimin nga
ana e All-llahut: ata (Ã§ifutÃ«t) tÃ« cilÃ«t tÃ«rhoqÃ«n mbi vete Mallkimin e
All-llahut dhe ZemÃ«rimin e Tij, ata (disa) prej tÃ« cilÃ«ve Ai i shndÃ«rroi nÃ«
majmuna dhe nÃ« derra, ata tÃ« cilÃ«t adhuruan Tagutin (perÃ«ndi e zota tÃ« paqenÃ«);
tÃ« kÃ«tillÃ«t janÃ« nÃ« shkallÃ«n mÃ« tÃ« keqe (nÃ« DitÃ«n e Ringjalljes, nÃ« Zjarr tÃ«
Xhehenemit) dhe tepÃ«r larg nga Rruga e DrejtÃ« (nÃ« jetÃ«n e kÃ«saj bote).Â
(el-Maideh, 60)
All-llahu na lajmÃ«ron ne nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« ajet pÃ«r ndÃ«shkimin qÃ« u dÃ«rgoi (zbriti) atyre
pÃ«r shkak tÃ« mosbindjes ndaj Tij. Pastaj Ai na thotÃ«, si njÃ« gjest butÃ«sie pÃ«r
ne, si mund tÃ« ruhemi prej ndÃ«shkimit qÃ« ka rÃ«nÃ« mbi ta (tÃ« mos bÃ«hemi si
shembulli i tyre), dhe kjo Ã«shtÃ« MÃ«shira e All-llahut pÃ«r ne.Â
Transmetohet prej Ammar Ibn Jassir, radijallahu anhu, se i DÃ«rguari i
All-llahut, salallahu alejhi ue selem, ka thÃ«nÃ«: Â Tryeza (maideh) u zbrit prej
Qiellit me bukÃ« e mish, dhe ata (Ã§ifutÃ«t) u urdhÃ«ruan qÃ« tÃ« mos jenÃ« jobesimtarÃ«
dhe tÃ« mos rezervojnÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« nesÃ«rmen (mÃ«ngjes). Por ata ishin jobesimtarÃ«,
rezervuan dhe lanÃ« pÃ«r nÃ« mÃ«ngjes (ushqim). KÃ«shtu ata u shndÃ«rruan nÃ« majmuna e
nÃ« derra.Â (Tirmidhi)
Suren Fatiha duhet parÃ« si shembull tÃ« lavdÃ«rimit, falÃ«nderimit dhe madhÃ«rimit
tÃ« Tij duke pÃ«rmendur Emrat e Tij tÃ« LartÃ« me domosdoshmÃ«rinÃ« e besimit tÃ«
CilÃ«sive tÃ« Tij mÃ« MadhÃ«shtore. Dhe ne jemi tÃ« pÃ«rkujtuar pÃ«r DitÃ«n e Gjykimit
dhe pÃ«r shpÃ«rblimin e BesimtarÃ«ve dhe pÃ«r pastÃ«rtinÃ« e adhurimit, dhe se
All-llahu nuk ka nevojÃ« pÃ«r ndÃ«rmjetÃ«sues dhe UdhÃ«zimi vjen vetÃ«m prej
All-llahut. NÃ« tÃ« Ã«shtÃ« inkurajimi pÃ«r tÃ« bÃ«rÃ« vepra tÃ« mira dhe kÃ«rcÃ«nimi
(frikÃ«simi) kundrejt kryerjes sÃ« gjynaheve.
Ibn Kethiri, rahimehullah, thotÃ« se Ã«shtÃ« e preferueshme (e pÃ«lqyeshme)
kompletimi i leximit tÃ« sures Fatiha duke thÃ«nÃ« ÂAmin!,Â e cila do tÃ« thotÃ«: ÂO
All-llah! PÃ«rgjigju lutjes sime.Â
ueÂil Ibn Hexhr, radijallahu anhu, ka thÃ«nÃ«: E kam dÃ«gjuar Profetin, salallahu
alejhi ue selem, tÃ« thotÃ«:ÂÂ jo (nÃ« rrugÃ«n e) atyre qÃ« merituan ZemÃ«rimin TÃ«nd
mbi vete dhe as nÃ« (rrugÃ«n e) atyre tÃ« cilÃ«t humbÃ«n - Gajril magdubi alejhim
ueled-da~lin,Â pastaj tha ÂAminÂ duke e zgjatur atÃ«.Â Transmeton Ebu Davudi dhe
Imam Ahmed Ibn Hambel. Ebu Davudi shton se profeti salallahu, alejhi ue selem e
ngrinte zÃ«rin e tij.
Ky Ã«shtÃ« fundi i tefsirit (shpjegimit, komentimit) tÃ« sures Fatiha. TÃ« gjitha
falÃ«nderimet dhe lavdÃ«rimet janÃ« pÃ«r All-llahun, prej Tij buron (vjen) e gjithÃ«
MÃ«shira. All-llahu na udhÃ«zoftÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ«ve nÃ« RrugÃ«n e DrejtÃ«!

----------

